# Iranian BMs were launched at Ain Assad: Fars News



## Amavous

Pro-IRGC media claims: Iranian Missiles were launched towards the American bases. 

another PRO-IRGC media Tasnim : The revenge has begun


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214705128420397056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214690188737359872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214681636153020416

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Well shit here we go again.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

Breaking news.


----------



## Amavous

video of attack


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214686911694098434

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

It is not confirmed yet. There are also reports of rockets hitting base. Wait for some valid news.


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Aramagedon said:


> Breaking news.



?

Source?

Was there anyone there or wasn’t it empty?


----------



## Aramagedon

Dozens of americans have been killed.


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Link ?


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214686598694162443


----------



## Aramagedon

Wa Muhammada said:


> ?
> 
> Source?
> 
> Was there anyone there or wasn’t it empty?


30 missiles were shot. It seems dozens yankees are killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

World War 3?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214687328515624962

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214686808241508353

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Hopefully

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Wa Muhammada said:


> ?
> 
> Source?
> 
> Was there anyone there or wasn’t it empty?



No, we just had an abundance of missiles and we were looking for a practice target to get rid of them. So, we decided to choose an American base without any personnel or value for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Well shit here we go again.


didnt u say Iran would do nothing??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PeeD

Liquids were fired from what can be seen. This means heavy warheads: Shahab-1, -2 and Qiam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

The first video of the missile attack:

https://cdn.mashreghnews.ir/d/2020/01/08/0/2689033.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Aramagedon

Night War !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

It has started multiple missiles hitting American bases


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214688299316588545

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

PakFactor said:


> World War 3?


No. Just Iran showing the world that its weapons are fake and dont work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wa Muhammada

BHarwana said:


> It has started multiple missiles hitting American bases
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214688299316588545



And that’s it?

Fireworks are over?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Tel Aviv and Haifa will be next targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214690047473008641


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214690188737359872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

in response iran regime may lose control over iran as u.s will do massive air strikes and launch barrage of tomohawks on iran ,bad decision by iran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214690307985555459

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

iran is committing suicide

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Windjammer

Washington Post journalist, Dan Lamothe reporting that AL-Asad airbase in Iraq has been hit by six rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arian

Yaseen1 said:


> in response iran regime may lose control over iran as u.s will do massive air strikes and launch barrage of tomohawks on iran ,bad decision by iran


Yes, because military generals with years of experience in battlefields cannot assess the risks of their actions as well as an internet warrior on a military forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Aramagedon

Yaseen1 said:


> in response iran regime may lose control over iran as u.s will do massive air strikes and launch barrage of tomohawks on iran ,bad decision by iran


Only if I didn't get banned I would say ' shutup ' to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @StormBreaker @PakSword
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> This is very dangerous development... for everyone..
> 
> May Allah protect all innocent...
> 
> I am actually disturbed....* if these are BMs then Iran is going all out... *
> 
> Pakistan must be on highest alert now!


They did what US wanted
“Use Of iran soil against usa” and now usa will come out open on Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Hmmm
Any damage reports yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Ya Allah, be with the haq, destroy Batil

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Yaseen1 said:


> iran is committing suicide



Someone had to...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214688602418008064


----------



## Aramagedon

Windjammer said:


> Washington Post journalist, Dan Lamothe reporting that AL-Asad airbase in Iraq has been hit by six rockets.


Six rockets is launched by hashd al shaabi two hours ago 30 missiles launched by Iran few minutes ago.


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214690796932337664


----------



## Salza

rockets or missiles?


----------



## StormBreaker

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214688968970657792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

I always knew it. Whatever comes of this, one thing is for sure...

Iran has balls of absolute steel.

Reactions: Like Like:
33


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Regardless, it is bad bad bad... and *DumbTrump did Humanity in...*
> 
> I am just worried about Khafee... May Allah keep him safe!
> 
> And if Iran falls next is our turn... we cann't afford Iran to fall... *all that secterian pison needs to go into freezer!*


Seriously, that’s what i am concerned as well. May Allah safeguard Arabs from this conflict.

This is very very very bad and dangerous development.

The black turbans have made a grave mistake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Regardless, it is bad bad bad... and *DumbTrump did Humanity in...*
> 
> I am just worried about Khafee... May Allah keep him safe!
> 
> And if Iran falls next is our turn... we cann't afford Iran to fall... *all that secterian pison needs to go into freezer!*



Time to get your backpack and survival kit on...


----------



## Arian

Salza said:


> rockets or missiles?


Iran fired missiles. I have no clue about Hashd-Al Shaabi.


----------



## StormBreaker

masterchief_mirza said:


> I always knew it. Whatever comes of this, one thing is for sure...
> 
> Iran has balls of absolute steel.


Balls of steel of brain full of cats ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

no news anywhere


----------



## Windjammer

Aramagedon said:


> Six rockets launched by hashd al shaabi hours ago 30 missiles launched by Iran few minutes ago.


How long would it take for missiles to reach their targets because as of now the likes of BBC are only reporting rocket attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

poor Iraq is a battleground again. Why don't US and Iran restrict their fight to Washington DC/New York and Tehran only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Those of You who said Iran would do nothing have already been disproved, in 2 days. wow. Some of you will go to edit or delete those posts now.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214692161054281728

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NaCon

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...chment-articles-iran-latest-updates-democrats


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

Agent Orange has done humanity in! American experiment just failed in delivering competent leadership. This country can spell doom for humanity as we know it depending on response. I hope and wish everyone all the best!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

925boy said:


> Those of You who said Iran would do nothing have already been disproved, in 2 days. wow. Some of you will go to edit or delete those posts now.


Regardless, they have made a grave mistake, you can sit and comment all you want on your couch, but the region is in high danger

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214693232287866882


----------



## Lincoln

Salza said:


> poor Iraq is a battleground again. Why don't US and Iran restrict their fight to Washington DC/New York and Tehran only.



I feel for Iraq. As much as we all don't want war, it would be incredibly stupid to think that Iran won't make a response to their Army General being killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> We want the entire ME to be safe... no time for geopolitics... if either side of ME goes... this is just the beginning of *GreatWar*... as *foretold*!


I hope China interferes quickly as well as Pakistan and call for an urgent UN meeting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Guys hurry and buy oil company stocks, i am finished make some money baby....

thank you iran...


----------



## sohailbarki

Salza said:


> no news anywhere


Its Live on AL-Jazeera and BBC also reporting it


----------



## Lincoln

Windjammer said:


> How long would it take for missiles to reach their targets because as of now the likes of BBC are only reporting rocket attack.



In the end, it's about the damage done, not about what was used.


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Yaseen1 said:


> in response iran regime may lose control over iran as u.s will do massive air strikes and launch barrage of tomohawks on iran ,bad decision by iran


so what you suggest ? should they just go to the UNO complaining about the death of their general ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

This was missile attack launched from Iran into Iraq. 

Base is destroyed. It is the same base from where drone was launched to assassinat the General. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214692125557895168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Windjammer said:


> How long would it take for missiles to reach their targets because as of now the likes of BBC are only reporting rocket attack.


Let's wait for more news.

As I am reading subtitle news on our TV more attacks will come. This was only one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaCon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214684325360390144


----------



## AmirPatriot

PeeD said:


> Liquids were fired from what can be seen. This means heavy warheads: Shahab-1, -2 and Qiam.


I see some smoke. Could be solids too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Yaseen1 said:


> in response iran regime may lose control over iran as u.s will do massive air strikes and launch barrage of tomohawks on iran ,bad decision by iran



I don't think calling US bluff is a bad idea - some stage it had to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeeD

Solid Fatehs too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214682354570158080


----------



## zartosht

it has begun?


----------



## Salza

925boy said:


> Those of You who said Iran would do nothing have already been disproved, in 2 days. wow. Some of you will go to edit or delete those posts now.



Lets see what does your rockets or missiles can cause damage. hopefully they ain't any showoff stuff. 

We need to see American bleed (tit for tat).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

send some tel aviv and riyadhs way as well if the americans retaliate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

BHarwana said:


> This was missile attack launched from Iran into Iraq.
> 
> Base is destroyed. It is the same base from where drone was launched to assassinat the General.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214692125557895168




Thats a negativ soldier, how did you know it destroyed something?


----------



## Yaseen1

how much missile intercepted by u.s missile defense


----------



## StormBreaker

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214688300646060032


zartosht said:


> send some tel aviv and riyadhs way as well if the americans retaliate


You guys do that and we will send some up your ***, don’t worry, we have lots of them as well and better than yours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Another american base is heavily hit.


----------



## Lincoln

PakFactor said:


> World War 3?



Potentially.


----------



## Salza

Iran should hit CENTCOM HQ based at Qatar.


Aramagedon said:


> Breaking: *80 Americans are died.*
> 
> American jets are flying from PGCC countries to Iran.



LOL. Hold down kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

StormBreaker said:


> Balls of steel of brain full of cats ?


Look at you trolling AFTER you've been proven wrong. Now THATS some balls of steel..


----------



## FedererExpress

Time for the US to kill Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

To be honest I was not expecting that... some bluster ... movement of troops but not this... Iranians have balls got to give them that...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Aramagedon

More attacks will coming.

American bases are under attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Updated Erbil base northern Iraq is now under attack of ballistic missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Yep its on BBC news and Al-Jazeera. Its being reported as a rocket attack so far.

Some people saying that other targets are also hit including UAE but could be bs


----------



## StormBreaker

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214692730879795200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gangetic

Holy shit. Pray for Iran and her success.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Windjammer

Alternatiiv said:


> In the end, it's about the damage done, not about what was used.


Missiles launched from Iran will have different circumstances than to the Rockets fired from within Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

sorry to say this is on the US.
It is not a surprise that Iran retaliated. It was a given that they would respond.
funny tho hos Israel cowed down and distanced itself from the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Arian

OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ said:


> To be honest I was not expecting that... some bluster ... movement of troops but not this... Iranians have balls got to give them that...


It's not about having balls. It's about game theory. When your enemy takes your diplomatic tone and avoidance of war as weakness and gets bold enough to hit one of your top generals on an official visit, then they must be given a response or they will hit you again and advance further in their plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## StormBreaker

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214694815549599750

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Iran harshly threatens PGCC countries their soils will be attacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

the nation of Hussein never kneels.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## kingQamaR

Americans response ? Is one to watch out for it will have to retaliate back challenged I worry what the **** will it be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

StormBreaker said:


> Balls of steel of brain full of cats ?


They've made a calculation that they face an existential threat from Trump and his allies. If he can assassinate their General with a drone, he can pick any of them off at will - is what they've concluded.

I have no clue if that calculation is actually right but the point is, this is the calculation they've made. 

And when any nation is united and in survival mode, they are damned hard to beat.

They actually believe they can defeat Trump or at least force him to back off.

InshAllah they will.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Saddam Hussein

That base is like 10-20 % US soldiers, 80+% Iraqi army.

Do the math and guess who will get hit harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gangetic

Arian said:


> It's not about having balls. It's about game theory. When your enemy takes your diplomatic tone and avoidance of war as weakness and gets bold enough to hit one of your top generals on an official visit, then they must be given a response or they will hit you again and advance further in their plans.


Do you live in Iran? What's the media saying there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Iran:
we will hit any regional state that supports USA by getting involved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

StormBreaker said:


> I hope China interferes quickly as well as Pakistan and call for an urgent UN meeting



No one will do anything. UNSC meeting will be called, one disgruntled member will call it off.

It's stupid but true. The world has gone wrong ever since polarization and mass up of power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

925boy said:


> Look at you trolling AFTER you've been proven wrong. Now THATS some balls of steel..


I don’t give a shit to proven wrong. I do care for the destabilization this will cause now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Aramagedon said:


> Six rockets is launched by hashd al shaabi two hours ago 30 missiles launched by Iran few minutes ago.


launch from Iran probably short range Ballistic missiles at multiple bases not just one base 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214690917661249536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Iran says it has shot tens of missiles not only 30.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Indus Valley said:


> Do you live in Iran? What's the media saying there?


Yes, I live in Tehran. Nothing much yet. They have posted the IRGC announcement of the attack. I am refreshing major Iranian newspapers every minute to check if there's more out.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

FedererExpress said:


> Time for the US to kill Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.


 Try if you can. You see what you're getting from Killing Soleimani right?



Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> funny tho hos Israel cowed down and distanced itself from the US.


YOU KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Israel cannot match Iran in a 1 on 1, even conventionally. that is a FACT and technology cant make up for what small as* Israel lacks militarily. Even fighting Hezbollah for 30 days wore out Israeli weapon stores, i can only imagine what 1 year of war with Iran would be like. Trump must be under the biggest pressure of his presidency right now. I wonder how that feels...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

masterchief_mirza said:


> They've made a calculation that they face an existential threat from Trump and his allies. If he can assassinate their General with a drone, he can pick any of them off at will - is what they've concluded.
> 
> I have no clue if that calculation is actually right but the point is, this is the calculation they've made.
> 
> And when any nation is united and in survival mode, they are damned hard to beat.
> 
> They actually believe they can defeat Trump or at least force him to back off.
> 
> InshAllah they will.


Trump won’t hold back, he will come again and this time harder or even HARDEST which I don’t want to see happening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

the issue for USA is that if it does not hit back very very hard, it stands to lose way too much internationally. its all bout perceptions & appearances.
truth be told, it takes massive balls to attack a super power.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## NaCon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214691575269339137

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Our TV channels are playing epic songs and reporting some news subtitles.


----------



## zartosht

camelguy said:


> That base is like 10-20 % US soldiers, 80+% Iraqi army.
> 
> Do the math and guess who will get hit harder.



kick the terrorists out of your coutnry. ..


you are liable for attacks against Iran from Iraqi territory.... decide now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

camelguy said:


> That base is like 10-20 % US soldiers, 80+% Iraqi army.
> 
> Do the math and guess who will get hit harder.


anyone siding with US should be killed. Resistance groups told them take 1 km distance (and don't kill yourself as mercenary or for money). Cowards don't understand these simple facts? there are child killers in your country who want to bomb the region.


----------



## BHarwana

Oublious said:


> Thats a negativ soldier, how did you know it destroyed something?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Salza

probably low yield rockets firing through Iranian proxies. Missiles would had flattened entire base within mins. WIth in next hour situation will be clear.


----------



## Yaseen1

u.s missile defense has badly failed to intercept missiles,it shows that how much vulnerable u.s mainland will be to china and russian icbms in case of ww3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lincoln

FedererExpress said:


> Time for the US to kill Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.



If US dares to hit cultural and religious sites, it will spell the end of US in the Middle East forever, and a never ending bloodbath against the United States. Mark it. It would be death or revenge scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

925boy said:


> Try if you can. You see what you're getting from Killing Soleimani right?
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Israel cannot match Iran in a 1 on 1, even conventionally. that is a FACT and technology cant make up for what small as* Israel lacks militarily. Even fighting Hezbollah for 30 days wore out Israeli weapon stores, i can only imagine what 1 year of war with Iran would be like. Trump must be under the biggest pressure of his presidency right now. I wonder how that feels...


 yeah I know. how they ran off is actually funny & let down for the US.


----------



## Oublious

BHarwana said:


> View attachment 598581




that says nothing, should wait for tomorow..


----------



## Arian

I have a lot to do tomorrow, but I won't be able to sleep tonight.  I'm eagerly waiting for the Pentagon or the IRGC to report the casualties and release more information.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StormBreaker

Now is the time to test ICBM for Pakistan.

If situation escalates, US might come out nuclear on iran and if eastern iran gets hit, our CPEC, Gwadar and all will be RIP.

We need to do that calculated within 2-3 days depending on the situation

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Riea

Allahu-Akbar!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

1 - PGCC countries will be attacked if their soils use by americans

2 - We will not leave alone Zionist regime

(exact translation)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bosanski vojnik

IMO, due to the missiles being launched from Iran they must of got the okay from Russia to do this

Maybe that's what Putins unscheduled visit to Damascus was all about?


----------



## Lincoln

camelguy said:


> That base is like 10-20 % US soldiers, 80+% Iraqi army.
> 
> Do the math and guess who will get hit harder.



Trump here is threatening to attack Islamic sites and you're licking his balls. Trump here has awarded Israel Syrian Arabs' Golan Heights and Palestinian Arabs' territory, and still you're licking his balls.

What kind of a low life Arab and Muslim are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Aramagedon said:


> 1 - PGCC countries will be attacked if their souls use by americans
> 
> 2 - We will not leave israel (Israel will be attacked)


dude, they will not get involved, trust me. They are all scared of Iran.I know that for a fact. Israel is going to do its best to stay out and are already shitting in their pants.

CNN say 10 rockets, not missiles or 30 missiles. Im sure in due time, accurate news will come out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

StormBreaker said:


> Now is the time to test ICBM for Pakistan.
> 
> If situation escalates, US might come out nuclear on iran and if eastern iran gets hit, our CPEC, Gwadar and all will be RIP.
> 
> We need to do that calculated within 2-3 days depending on the situation





Why should Pakistan make war with America, kid go play game or go jerk off...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingQamaR

Reports are now coming in American f16s fighters are taking off from UAE Iran issues warning to American ally’s on this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kastor

I have been warning about this day for 3 years. I've been advocating talks vs slogans. The hardliners have been dismissing people like me...now we will see what this will lead to. I hope, I hope they're right and I'm wrong. But either way this is the final test of whose approach is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amavous

@Major Sam 
@Major Sam please merge the duplicate threads


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Aramagedon said:


> Breaking news.


I hope Iranians dont play into the hands of Americans who actually are wishing and hoping a rash action by Iran or its proxies.
there is even a chance of a false flag operation to blame Iran. 
the Iranians I know and understand are ones who are very pragmatic and careful. I am sure they will serve the dish of revenge cold and effective. Iranians have already defeated the American designs in this region. this murder by Americans was a frustration act specially when the visit of General was announced and official and was regarding a peace initiative by Iraqi PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Lincoln

bosanski vojnik said:


> IMO, due to the missiles being launched from Iran they must of got the okay from Russia to do this
> 
> Maybe that's what Putins unscheduled visit to Damascus was all about?



Could be. Maybe that's what the resistance axis is about?

Man, this all just reeks of World War 3. Resistance Axis Front and what not.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Alternatiiv said:


> Trump here is threatening to attack Islamic sites and you're licking his balls. Trump here has awarded Israel Syrian Arabs' Golan Heights and Palestinian Arabs' territory, and still you're licking his balls.
> 
> What kind of a low life Arab and Muslim are you?



Stating a fact is not licking balls, unless the CEP of missiles is so accurate that they know exactly what they're hitting.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

CNN says it may be those pickup truck-mounted rockets.
Any confirmations?


----------



## kingQamaR

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> Iran:
> we will hit any regional state that supports USA by getting involved



What if that ally is nuclear? Are you you will be okay


----------



## Lincoln

kingQamaR said:


> Reports are now coming in American f16s fighters are taking off from UAE Iran issues warning to American ally’s on this



I really hope they aren't sending bombers carrying Nuclear AGMs.


----------



## Dil Pakistan

kingQamaR said:


> Americans response ? Is one to watch out for it will have to retaliate back challenged I worry what the **** will it be



I doubt US will attack - Israel will hold US from attacking - otherwise Israel will come under attack at a very close range. 

We don't know what Iran has in the arsenal. They may have a dirty nuclear bomb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

CNN confirms 10 Rockets have hit AL-Asad base.


----------



## Yaseen1

china should provide its icbm umbrella for cpec as they are major beneficiary of that


StormBreaker said:


> Now is the time to test ICBM for Pakistan.
> 
> If situation escalates, US might come out nuclear on iran and if eastern iran gets hit, our CPEC, Gwadar and all will be RIP.
> 
> We need to do that calculated within 2-3 days depending on the situation


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214697392462794752

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Kastor said:


> I have been warning about this day for 3 years. I've been advocating talks vs slogans. The hardliners have been dismissing people like me...now we will see what this will lead to. I hope, I hope they're right and I'm wrong. But either way this is the final test of whose approach is better.


You're right. But this response was long due. The US had made a stupid mistake by assassinating Gen. Soleimani on an official visit and they took full responsibility for it and even threatened Iran with a humiliating tone, thinking that they're invincible. Now they know that their bold actions will be responded by bold reactions.

This is possibly the worst humiliation for Trump and the USA in decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214696199514669056


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214696199514669056


----------



## Windjammer

Irfan Baloch said:


> I hope Iranians dont play into the hands of Americans who actually are wishing and hoping a rash action by Iran or its proxies.
> there is even a chance of a false flag operation to blame Iran.
> the Iranians I know and understand are ones who are very pragmatic and careful. I am sure they will serve the dish of revenge cold and effective. Iranians have already defeated the American designs in this region. this murder by Americans was a frustration act specially when the visit of General was announced and official and was regarding a peace initiative by Iraqi PM.


Irans Revolutionary Guard has claimed responsibility for the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

WaLeEdK2 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214688602418008064


nothing on BBC yet. hope its not what the tweets are claiming or else there will be full blown war. I pray for the safety of all the people in Iran Iraq and Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

Irfan Baloch said:


> I hope Iranians dont play into the hands of Americans who actually are wishing and hoping a rash action by Iran or its proxies.
> there is even a chance of a false flag operation to blame Iran.
> the Iranians I know and understand are ones who are very pragmatic and careful. I am sure they will serve the dish of revenge cold and effective. Iranians have already defeated the American designs in this region. this murder by Americans was a frustration act specially when the visit of General was announced and official and was regarding a peace initiative by Iraqi PM.


The IRGC has already claimed it. False flag operation? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Oublious said:


> Why should Pakistan make war with America, kid go play game or go jerk off...


F off and log out.

Iran is directly on our border, a nuclear hit to iran would prove fatal for our balochistan region which is where our future depends on...



Yaseen1 said:


> china should provide its icbm umbrella for cpec as they are major beneficiary of that


Why always china china ?
I am sure we are not less capable in this field

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214697579293921292


----------



## Flash_Ninja

US military aircraft apparently taking off from UAE


----------



## WhoDaresSpeak

Aramagedon said:


> Breaking news.


Source??


----------



## Yaseen1

our economic condition are not so good for expensive icbms


StormBreaker said:


> F off and log out.
> 
> Iran is directly on our border, a nuclear hit to iran would prove fatal for our balochistan region which is where our future depends on...
> 
> 
> Why always china china ?
> I am sure we are not less capable in this field


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

LOOl all drama, nothing happened. everyone will be silent tomorrow

empty base lol


----------



## StormBreaker

Yaseen1 said:


> our economic condition are not so good for expensive icbms


ICBMs have been rumoured since 2 decades. 2 decades is enough time to produce on such system. If thunder which is very complex can come, so can ICBMs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shaheed Soleimani Operation 

Iran threatens to more fatal attacks if americans respond

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kingQamaR

StormBreaker said:


> F off and log out.
> 
> Iran is directly on our border, a nuclear hit to iran would prove fatal for our balochistan region which is where our future depends on...



These are Iranian policies and proxies that have now endangered Iranian nation. Nothing to do with Pakistan and stop implicating us USA in Afghanistan war didn’t nuke Baluchistan did it so let it go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

i was expecting u.s will launch minuteman icbm from u.s mainland but they are using gcc soil so iran and arabs fight each other and lead to destruction of Muslim world


Flash_Ninja said:


> US military aircraft apparently taking off from UAE


----------



## PakFactor

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> sorry to say this is on the US.
> It is not a surprise that Iran retaliated. It was a given that they would respond.
> funny tho hos Israel cowed down and distanced itself from the US.



True. If anyone is surprised this happened is an idiot. They didn’t sit around like Pakistan after US droned our boys. It’s Iranian train of thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214696724347809792


----------



## Beny Karachun

IT'S F*CKING HAPPENING PEOPLEREERL
WW3 time BABY
PREPARE TO SEE IRAN ON IT'S KNEES SOON

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Aramagedon said:


> Shaheed Soleimani Operation



just 10 rockets fired , that is one massive operation


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214697998439112704


----------



## SideWinderX37

Multiple #US fighter jets have just taken off from southern #Turkey and from in #SaudiArabia heading towards #Iraq.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Arian said:


> The IRGC has already claimed it. False flag operation? lol




CNN is reporting it too 

May Allah Protect the people of this region


https://edition.cnn.com/middleeast/live-news/us-iran-soleimani-tensions-intl-01-07-20/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214685921611788288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

kingQamaR said:


> These are Iranian policies and proxies that have now endangered Iranian nation. Nothing to do with Pakistan and stop implicating us USA in Afghanistan war didn’t nuke Baluchistan did it so let it go


Bro, Afghan is a different story, vietnam is different, taiwan is different, pak is different but Iran is on a whole different level.

Iran is like a kamekazi beast, enraged, minds unclear and wish for extracting revenge even if that aggression results in USnavy subs launching BMs/CMs on iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Listening to BBC now and the reports are still of rocket attacks on multiple locations.


----------



## Amavous

Second round of missiles


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214699060743069697

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

What type of missiles would Iran be firing anyway?

is it shahab 3


----------



## BHarwana

So far 13 missiles have hit Ain AL Assad base. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214692161054281728


----------



## Lincoln

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *We must bury secterian poison*... for now at least...
> 
> I tried to explain two days ago the *Significance *of *Red Flag*...
> 
> It is the *Flag of Imam Hussein R.A*. ... the moment they raised it... it was done....
> 
> Please, to all *PakPosters*... *we must respect... if Iran goes... we go too. Think!*
> *
> I am Sunni with Sufi upbring*...but I know what the *Red Flag means*... *it must mean the same to all muslims...*
> 
> Iran has chosen the Path of Imam Hussein R.A.... it knows it might die...but is standing up to YazidTrump.... please, stop secterianism....
> 
> Pakistan must do everything in its power to stop this GreatWar... This is BAD!!!
> 
> *Stop trolling, please*... *countless innocent will die*...all because of *DumbTrump *wanted to escape an *impeachment*!
> 
> 
> And US is NOT Allah!



Us sunnis also know well the event of Karbala. In the end, we need to realize the following.

1. The entire mess was started by US interferring in Middle East.

2. Iran has been fighting American forces and Israeli forces in the Middle East.

3. Iranian general died in blatant US strikes while bringing a message for Iraqi Prime Minister about the peace negotiations between Saudi Arabia and Iran. Pakistan has openly said it has been facilitating this in the past.

4. Iran while it has had rough share of damage on Pakistan, lets not forget they have also suffered from rogue Baloch militias. Lastly, they have been on better terms with us lately.

5. They are muslims, and fighting for good, and it would be stupid of us to think that Iran won't attack if their General was killed.

If Pakistan is forced to choose a side, then so be it, we must by all means not side with US, rather against it. *Our revenge for all those drone attacks, attacks on our sovereignty, civilians deaths, attacks on our soldiers, CIA operations, the abandonment after Afghan War, is long, long overdue! *Pakistan wants the US to exit Afghanistan as well as the Middle East theatre just as much. Whoever brings sectarianism in a time when another Islamic powerhouse is on the American hitlist, is playing into the regional interests of Israel.

Here's what Prime Minister of Malaysia, Mahathir Muhammad said.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...commanders-killing-malaysian-pm-idUSKBN1Z60HX

*Muslims should unite after Iran commander's killing: Malaysian PM*

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Aramagedon said:


> Dozens of missiles.



CNN says 10 rockets . well now u have US air force heading ur way. Good luck


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> LOOl all drama, nothing happened. everyone will be silent tomorrow
> 
> empty base lol


The us VP pr maybe Potus was there in November. Was it vacated after that?


----------



## Philosopher

@Irfan Baloch

Can we please merge this thread with this one please:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/brea...ican-base-in-iraq.648755/page-5#post-12001304


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Focus!
> 
> *Avoid the fools... *
> 
> Pray for Khafee....
> 
> Pray for everyone.... this is NOT good... times like these I feel outrage that PNS is so tiny....anyhow...Gawadar must be protected at all costs..even if it means Oman goes... at all costs!
> 
> Taftan is what I am worried about as well...


There must have been a joint force of PN, KSN, UAEN to monitor the hormouz strait and arabian sea.

Some people don’t understand things coz they don’t want to and these small mistakes prove to be fatal for region and countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

@Yaseen1 
Probably shield was not deployed there and short range missile are difficult to intercept.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> The us VP pr maybe Potus was there in November. Was it vacated after that?



yes , over night


----------



## HannibalBarca

US Jets take off from UAE.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214699340167467009


----------



## SideWinderX37

Syrian AD has gone on a heightened stage of alert (
@Dannymakkisyria
)


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Iran you stupid!
So for these d1ckhead 1 dead general = to millions of innocent civilians death! fckin idiots!


----------



## BHarwana

The attack was launched precisely at 3 am the time Solemani was killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyshadow

Windjammer said:


> How long would it take for missiles to reach their targets because as of now the likes of BBC are only reporting rocket attack.


at speeds of mach 4 it takes them 1 - 2 mints top


----------



## 925boy

camelguy said:


> That base is like 10-20 % US soldiers, 80+% Iraqi army.
> 
> Do the math and guess who will get hit harder.


But PMU already warned iraqi soldiers to stay at least 1Km away from US soldiers so why didnt they listen??


----------



## HannibalBarca

Unconfirmed.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214700433761026048


----------



## Flash_Ninja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214699993388503043

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

925boy said:


> But PMU already warned iraqi soldiers to stay at least 1Km away from US soldiers so why didnt they listen??



WHo said they didn't, i'm not a commander on the base to know


----------



## bosanski vojnik

Alternatiiv said:


> Could be. Maybe that's what the resistance axis is about?
> 
> Man, this all just reeks of World War 3. Resistance Axis Front and what not.



I just don't see Iran doing this without some sort of Russian approval

I am guessing Putin gave them the green light via Assad. Maybe the visit was also to reassure Assad that Russian Air Assetts will protect his forces in case Israel tries to join in any US/International response

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Taftan is what I am worried about as well...


Taftan or tehran ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@dani92 
@arabizer

Please update us with reactions of Iraqi resistance groups.


----------



## Philosopher

These Iranians do NOT mess around

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shining eyes

Remember, the WWI was also started with the assassination of one man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Alternatiiv said:


> Us sunnis also know well the event of Karbala. In the end, we need to realize the following.
> 
> 1. The entire mess was started by US interferring in Middle East.
> 
> 2. Iran has been fighting American forces and Israeli forces in the Middle East.
> 
> 3. Iranian general died in blatant US strikes while bringing a message for Iraqi Prime Minister about the peace negotiations between Saudi Arabia and Iran. Pakistan has openly said it has been facilitating this in the past.
> 
> 4. Iran while it has had rough share of damage on Pakistan, lets not forget they have also suffered from rogue Baloch militias. Lastly, they have been on better terms with us lately.
> 
> 5. They are muslims, and fighting for good, and it would be stupid of us to think that Iran won't attack if their General was killed.
> 
> If Pakistan is forced to choose a side, then so be it, we must by all means not side with US, rather against it. *Our revenge for all those drone attacks, attacks on our sovereignty, civilians deaths, attacks on our soldiers, CIA operations, the abandonment after Afghan War, is long, long overdue! *Pakistan wants the US to exit Afghanistan as well as the Middle East theatre just as much. Whoever brings sectarianism in a time when another Islamic powerhouse is on the American hitlist, is playing into the regional interests of Israel.
> 
> Here's what Prime Minister of Malaysia, Mahathir Muhammad said.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...commanders-killing-malaysian-pm-idUSKBN1Z60HX
> 
> *Muslims should unite after Iran commander's killing: Malaysian PM*


Sir you're right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214700660429672450


----------



## kingQamaR

Reports of USA fighters are taking off from different locations in the region don’t know what’s going on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214693342967214080

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> the issue for USA is that if it does not hit back very very hard, it stands to lose way too much internationally. its all bout perceptions & appearances.
> truth be told, it takes massive balls to attack a super power.



Very volatile times ahead bro —
US media going ape shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

strategic ocean forces activated.

maybe we see sub surface launch soon 

labaik *The Pivot*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214700397681692673


----------



## BHarwana

CIA facility Erbil hit.


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> _Well... it is what it is..._
> 
> *What we do now shall determine whether we have* *OurLand *or not... *Ganguz *placed *bramouse *for a reason...
> 
> I tell you Ganguz are in it...


I had a pause for a second when i read this post...

What have we done yet counter the brahmos placement narrative ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Pentagon: 2 bases hit


----------



## zartosht

that indian whore nikki haily was saying the Soleimani strike left Iran "shaking in their boots" on fox news.

id pay to see the look on that dirty used sperm dispensarys face now

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Aramagedon

Our TV is playing epic and victory songs.

Iranians are firing more missiles. It's like world war ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214701271904591873


----------



## 925boy

StormBreaker said:


> Trump won’t hold back, he will come again and this time harder or even HARDEST which I don’t want to see happening


Why didnt he come his "HARDEST" after : 1) Iran downed the most expensive US drone and 2) Iran attacked Saudi arabia's oil infrastructure?? he might do something like you're saying, but if history is the best guide, then he wont.


----------



## bosanski vojnik

kingQamaR said:


> Reports of USA fighters are taking off from different locations in the region don’t know what’s going on



It's nuts

Then factor in that Iran and USA are both run by apocalyptic fundamentalist religious sects right now


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214697631936663553

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yaseen1

sadam Hussain also fired scuds at u.s bases but was eliminated by u.s in response,iran may face similar consequences


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214700872841809920


----------



## Beny Karachun

Ww3 timeeeeeeeee I'm gonna get drafted too probably


----------



## Tigers

20 US troops reportedly killed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214688300646060032

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214701264828850176


----------



## Arian

The IRGC claims that a second wave of missile attacks has started... Waiting for more info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214699168268259335


----------



## IblinI

130+ ppl currently on this thread in the morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gangetic

Beny Karachun said:


> Ww3 timeeeeeeeee I'm gonna get drafted too probably


You sound so happy.


----------



## Philosopher

Unconfirmed: As many 80 US soldiers might have been killed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Shani

Confirmed Hits:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214699310803300354


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214687158604316674


----------



## yavar

American on move now i can confirm

DEFCON 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214702199965724672


----------



## StormBreaker

925boy said:


> Why didnt he come his "HARDEST" after : 1) Iran downed the most expensive US drone and 2) Iran attacked Saudi arabia's oil infrastructure?? he might do something like you're saying, but if history is the best guide, then he wont.


This is on a whole different level bro,

Can you imagine, a country sending BMs over your foreign base ? Thats not some proxy like shooting down drones or something, it’s a direct war and declaration of war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*At least* 80 americans have been killed.


----------



## StormBreaker

yavar said:


> American on move now i can confirm
> 
> DEFCON 2


What sort ?


----------



## Beny Karachun

Indus Valley said:


> You sound so happy.


I'm excited and fulled of andrenaline bro
SHIT IS ABOUT TO GET REALLLL


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Pentagon confirms that more than a dozen ballistic missiles fired at US bases in Iraq. Trump briefed on situation.*

https://www.jpost.com/Breaking-News...i-base-in-Iraq-hosting-American-troops-613476

It seems it's true, Iran is fucked.


----------



## Philosopher

Beny Karachun said:


> I'm excited and fulled of andrenaline bro
> SHIT IS ABOUT TO GET REALLLL



You do realise you could end up being vapourised, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad40

StormBreaker said:


> Taftan or tehran ?


OH SHEEEET GOT EM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Beny Karachun said:


> Ww3 timeeeeeeeee I'm gonna get drafted too probably


put a red helmet... that way we know who you are...


----------



## Philosopher

Water Car Engineer said:


> It seems it's true, Iran is fucked.



Iran is not India kid, they won't shoot down their own helicopter LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## StormBreaker

Aramagedon said:


> *At least* 80 americans have been killed.


Source ?


----------



## Beny Karachun

HannibalBarca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214702199965724672


Can't confirm


----------



## Turan09

I wouldn't have think that I would support Iran, but here we go. US Asked for war, now they will have it!
Hope, Incirlik will be banned for Americans, soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

StormBreaker said:


> Source ?


Our tv.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

and then we had Inida wondering if Pakistani general could be targeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yaseen1

we should learn from iran and launch similar attacks on indian bases in kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beny Karachun

HannibalBarca said:


> put a red helmet... that way we know who you are...


Nah don't worry you'll find me on a Saar 5 ship harpooning Iranian ships


----------



## Aramagedon

The second wave of attacks is starting.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Mr Robot said:


> Iran is not India kid, they won't shoot down their own helicopter LOL.



Fucked, Tomahawks are going to overtake the bird population in Iran.


----------



## StormBreaker

Aramagedon said:


> Our tv.


I can wait for better news then ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Mr Robot said:


> You do realise you could end up being vapourised, right?


I know and I'll fight to the death for my nation anyways

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Aramagedon said:


> The second wave of attacks is starting.


What is that


----------



## Philosopher

Water Car Engineer said:


> Fucked, Tomahawks are going to overtake the bird population in Iran.



Sure, tag me when that happens. Now go back to shooting your own helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bosanski vojnik

Aramagedon said:


> *At least* 80 americans have been killed.



source?


----------



## Oublious

Saddam did use his arsenal ballistic missiles in the end didn't help him much. You have fired that much missile, how many do you have left? Ballistic missiles are good when you have nuke, other then that long range is not accurate enought to hit targets.

So respons of Americans will be really hard. Good luck for Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliyusuf

Turan09 said:


> I wouldn't have think that I would support Iran, but here we go. US Asked for war, now they will have it!
> Hope, Incirlik will be banned for Americans, soon.


Why hasn't it been banned for them already? Considering the bullying attitude of the US towards Turkey of late?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tigers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214688300646060032

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

StormBreaker said:


> What is that


American base in Arbil. There will be more attacks if yankees respond.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> yes , over night


which news outlet reported the withdrawal from that base.Can you provide the link?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Beny Karachun said:


> Nah don't worry you'll find me on a Saar 5 ship harpooning Iranian ships


Well... no need for ships if the war goes on like that... No even sure if you will ever fire a bullet...
You rain your BM and they rain theirs... and it's whoever got the most and bigger land depth...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.Bison

Tigers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214688300646060032



bad source brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wa Muhammada

yavar said:


> American on move now i can confirm
> 
> DEFCON 2



What does that mean?


----------



## Hezbollahi

Can Iran air defences fare against USAF? What are the likelihood USAF planes or cruise missiles get shot down?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tigers

Reports of second base hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

This retarded orange ape thought he could get away with his assassination attack?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> which news outlet reported the withdrawal from that base.Can you provide the link?



www.go search yourself .com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Malik Shani said:


> Confirmed Hits:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214699310803300354



This video clip confirms speed of light is faster than the speed of sound

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

Wa Muhammada said:


> What does that mean?



Probably a readiness level I guess.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Omg, we're really about to be in a full scale war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Guardian newspaper reporting 2nd wave strike ?


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> Listening to BBC now and the reports are still of rocket attacks on multiple locations.




https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-51028954
there goes the neighbourhood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tigers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214703066840215552


----------



## Turan09

aliyusuf said:


> Why hasn't it been banned for them already? Considering the bullying attitude of the US towards Turkey of late?


It was our trump card, so we didn't want to use it until the most important moment. 
But just like we did in The Gulf War we will ban americans to use our soil. Thats for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214704240393949184


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Beny Karachun said:


> I'm excited and fulled of andrenaline bro
> SHIT IS ABOUT TO GET REALLLL



why are you on your laptop then?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

GCC states would be destructed, US military wouldn't be that damaged

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

HannibalBarca said:


> Well... no need for ships if the war goes on like that... No even sure if you will ever fire a bullet...
> You rain your BM and they rain theirs... and it's whoever got the most and bigger land depth...


Ours are only nuclear my friend


----------



## Aramagedon

It seems at the first day of war at least 2000 yankees will be killed.


----------



## Beny Karachun

Dil Pakistan said:


> why are you on your laptop then?


I'm on my phone


----------



## Arian

Hezbollahi said:


> Can Iran air defences fare against USAF? What are the likelihood USAF planes or cruise missiles get shot down?


Nobody knows the correct answer to that. On paper, no. 
And the likelihood of a successful shot depends on the density of our air defense systems in the area they attack and many other factors that cannot be calculated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

I am just worried about Pakistan. The war in the region always drags Pakistan somehow and we end up in difficult situation everytime. I hope Pakistan truly remains neutral and if it has learned anything from history then do not aid USA by giving airbases or routes

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Arian

Water Car Engineer said:


> Omg, we're really about to be in a full scale war.



Couldn't think about that when you decided to commit state terrorism against another country's top general?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mrc

kingQamaR said:


> Guardian newspaper reporting 2nd wave strike ?




Yes second wave is hitting at the moment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Beny Karachun said:


> Ours are only nuclear my friend


Well at the scale of your country... it doesn't really matter... whatever Iran got nukes or not...
And when that happen... both side are on suicide mode...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Arian said:


> Couldn't think about that when you decided to commit state terrorism against another country's top general?



I feel sorry for Iran if it goes to full scale war. Last thing about is more war, but it's seems you'll lose most of your assets soon enough.


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Beny Karachun said:


> I'm on my phone



You are a genius


----------



## Aramagedon

Two american bases have been hit heavily up to now. Confirmed.


----------



## Philosopher

Are the Americans just sitting back watching as their bases are pounded? LOL


----------



## Beny Karachun

HannibalBarca said:


> Well at the scale of your country... it doesn't really matter... whatever Iran got nukes or not...
> And when that happen... both side are on suicide mode...


You vastly overestimate the impact of conventional warheads, while underestimating our air defenses.


----------



## StormBreaker

Wa Muhammada said:


> What does that mean?


https://www.quora.com/What-do-the-DEFCON-ratings-of-1-5-mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> www.go search yourself .com


u made a claim 


Ali_kayani_ca said:


> www.go search yourself .com


ok lonely old man


----------



## like_a_boss



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

Mr Robot said:


> Are the Americans just sitting back watching as their bases are pounded? LOL


I don't think so my friend


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

I think the countries in the periphery should start dictating the terms instead of being led into a conflict that may not end. Pakistan should start securing borders and sea lanes... things unless immediately and strongly worked on ... will have a propensity of running away very quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Beny Karachun said:


> You vastly overestimate the impact of conventional warheads, while underestimating our air defenses.



Do you think Israel will join into the mix?


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214701382068031488


----------



## Beny Karachun

Flares were fired in the Golan


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214701649219981312


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> u made a claim an
> 
> ok lonely old man



im still young dude. i havent even touched 40 yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Water Car Engineer said:


> Do you think Israel will join into the mix?


Most likely, they promised to hit us too.


----------



## 925boy

Irfan Baloch said:


> I hope Iranians dont play into the hands of Americans who actually are wishing and hoping a rash action by Iran or its proxies.
> there is even a chance of a false flag operation to blame Iran.
> the Iranians I know and understand are ones who are very pragmatic and careful. I am sure they will serve the dish of revenge cold and effective. Iranians have already defeated the American designs in this region. this murder by Americans was a frustration act specially when the visit of General was announced and official and was regarding a peace initiative by Iraqi PM.


Who told you Iran isnt ready for a "harsh" American reaction to this response attack? I apparently read somewhere that some Iranian commanders think Iran could absorb a US "strike" and be ok...so its a good assumption to make now that IRGC is not afraid to engage with US military as of today. This doesnt mean total war or something extreme. Iran hasnt had a reason this good in probably 20-30 years to go rash militaristic. SOme of you need to realize that Trump's billions of $$ cant save him from everything..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dani92

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @dani92
> @arabizer
> 
> Please update us with reactions of Iraqi resistance groups.


I am away from Iraq and and don’t follow twitter or Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Water Car Engineer said:


> I feel sorry for Iran if it goes to full scale war. Last thing about is more war, but it's seems you'll lose most of your assets soon enough.


Sure, but we will hit you so hard that you will become irrelevant in global politics. Just like what the United Kingdom, once the world's most powerful country, is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

USA casualties will determine Americans response ? Killed and injured in these attacks response will come omg


----------



## Path-Finder

oh s#it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Path-Finder said:


> oh s#it.


what happened?


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214705541840162816


----------



## SideWinderX37

Second wave is in progress boys .. being reported by CNN and Al Jazeera


----------



## like_a_boss

SHIIIIIITTT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214704434661535745

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Arian said:


> Sure, but we will hit you so hard that you will become irrelevant in global politics. Just like what the United Kingdom, once the world's most powerful country, is now.



Not probable.



Beny Karachun said:


> Most likely, they promised to hit us too.



Interesting times.


----------



## Flash_Ninja

kingQamaR said:


> USA casualties will determine Americans response ? Killed and injured in these attacks response will come omg



Apparently they were aware of the threat well before and were told to take cover, so the casualties may be limited

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> CNN says 10 rockets . well now u have US air force heading ur way. Good luck


good luck to all of us. I mean no insult 
but I fear for all countries in this region from American aggression

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

Beny Karachun said:


> Most likely, they promised to hit us too.


Good you also you have to bleed along the neocons and evangelical scums not just the goyis who will die for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214705128420397056


----------



## Mrc

925boy said:


> Who told you Iran isnt ready for a "harsh" American reaction to this response attack? I apparently read somewhere that some Iranian commanders think Iran could absorb a US "strike" and be ok...so its a good assumption to make now that IRGC is not afraid to engage with US military as of today. This doesnt mean total war or something extreme. Iran hasnt had a reason this good in probably 20-30 years to go rash militaristic. SOme of you need to realize that Trump's billions of $$ cant save him from everything..




Iran is ready for Americas strike . I they have calculated more steps than Americans . 


At the end of this iran wil b a nuclear power

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> what happened?



another lonely old man


----------



## 313ghazi

I salute Iran, they have responded like men. 

May Allah swt protect the people of Iran, preserve thier nation and provide them victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214704434661535745


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214706241181831174

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Beny Karachun said:


> Ww3 timeeeeeeeee I'm gonna get drafted too probably


me toooooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

UAE is screwed big time. I still wanted to visit burj khalifa


----------



## Arian

Water Car Engineer said:


> Not probable.
> 
> Interesting times.



Most people thought a direct Iranian attack on US bases to be not probable either, but here we are.


----------



## Philosopher

LMAO look at all the people watching this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

I wanted to sleep early today... not going to happen


----------



## HannibalBarca

@Beny Karachun 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214706524460859393


----------



## Nomad40

Any one near dharafa UAE or in UAE what is the air status


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Mr Robot said:


> LMAO look at all the people watching this thread.



just like 26 27 feb . lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

HannibalBarca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214706241181831174



Wtf is America doing? their bases are being wrecked, no defensive action? Love to see the look on that orange clown's face right now.


----------



## homar

Retardistan is long overdue for a bloody nose. Iran is the only country in the entire region with the balls to land a blow on these inbreds.

What we don’t know right now is how far Iran is going to take this. The scale of the direct retaliation is already much greater than I expected. If the yanks send their expendables for bombing missions then Iran may be forced to enter a full scale war.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Mirage Battle Commander said:


> Any one near dharafa UAE or in UAE what is the air status



pack ur bags and leave uae

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214704442735562752


----------



## surge

Well, it may be true that some of us don't like Iran and what it did in syria etc but in this situation, I will pray may Allah help, protect and give victory to righteous muslims. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IblinI

Good luck to everyone in Mid east and West Asia!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BringHarmony

Yaseen1 said:


> china should provide its icbm umbrella for cpec as they are major beneficiary of that


You make me laugh dude. China is a worthless nation and it cann't even get her own land back from USA/NATO. China will do nothing but sit and watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

@Aramagedon your thread was merge with this one right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mr Robot said:


> Wtf is America doing? their bases are being wrecked, no defensive action? Love to see the look on that orange clown's face right now.


They are in meetings right now... They will mostly wait when it ends...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Arian said:


> Most people thought a direct Iranian attack on US bases to be not probable either, but here we are.



More likely then reducing USA hegemony. It's been in far worse military conflicts, still dominating.

War is a such a waste of time, but we're going to see American military assets in overtime mode soon. Nothing your navy, airforce, army will stand. America military is still designed for conventional war.

America may lose a base or two, you're going to lose borderline everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Looks like Iran and US are fighting a war ...... on twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

HannibalBarca said:


> They are in meetings right now... They will mostly wait when it ends...



Is this a joke? what sort of a retarded military does NOTHING until attack ends?


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214704019739938816


----------



## Path-Finder

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> what happened?


war has started in the region.


----------



## dani92

@Shapur Zol Aktaf arabizer changed to @camelguy again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

ARMalik said:


> Looks like Iran and US are fighting a war ...... on twitter.




little bit PDF to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

dani92 said:


> @Aramagedon your thread was merge with this one right?


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

ARMalik said:


> Looks like Iran and US are fighting a war ...... on twitter.



Are you on crack? 2 US bases are being vaporized as I write this comment. Lay off drugs for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliyusuf

Aramagedon said:


> It seems at the first day of war at least 2000 yankees will be killed.


Pray to Allah that the above mentioned does not happen ... else it will be paid with the lives of hundreds of thousands innocent Iranians ... when the US hits back. May Iran be successful in defending itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Path-Finder said:


> war has started in the region.



naaa just some light skirmishes . boys playing with toys . US is just letting them vent .


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

HannibalBarca said:


> They are in meetings right now... They will mostly wait when it ends...


It could last only a century....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mr Robot said:


> Is this a joke? what sort of a retarded military does NOTHING until attack ends?


They are trying to see if they need to re-escalate or use such attack as a de-escalation process...
But with Trump and his pro-War friends...that gonna be difficult to resist... and the congress is also pressing to "wait"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

May God have mercy on all of our members in the region ! Take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## homar

The Emiratis must be pissing themselves right now. If the US is reckless enough (again), I can only imagine the devastation that they will receive.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Oublious said:


> little bit PDF to.


The pdf is quite one sided right now... Despite differences... The "F*ck the US" is largely winning... not even trying...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

BringHarmony said:


> You make me laugh dude. China is a worthless nation and it cann't even get her own land back from USA/NATO. China will do nothing but sit and watch.


This is not a good time to Troll, we have a billion mouth to feeds, and you should pray that day would not come.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

Okay the attack has started again. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214707672546721792

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Israel most be loving this. 

Knowing Trump, he's hardly the one to back down. It's going to ugly.


----------



## Beny Karachun

HannibalBarca said:


> @Beny Karachun
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214706524460859393


2000, and let's say the average warhead is 500kg,
That's 1 million tons of explosives. However it took over 3.5 million tons of explosives and fire bombs to destroy Dresden, a large city. Given the fact that yout missiles have a rather large CEP, and the fact that we have a lot of air defenses, and the fact that you're not going to aim all of those missiles at us, Iran has absolutely no chance of destroying Israel. Even if it had 100% hit ratio.


----------



## Arian

Water Car Engineer said:


> More likely then reducing USA hegemony. It's been in far worse military conflicts, still dominating.
> 
> War is a such a waste of time, but we're going to see American military assets in overtime mode soon. Nothing your navy, airforce, army will stand. America military is still designed for conventional war.
> 
> America may lose a base or two, you're going to lose borderline everything.


You haven't seen a military conflict yet. This is just foreplay.

And the US has secured its status as a super power after World War II. So, 74 years. There have been way more powerful super powers in history that dominated the world for a much longer time but a new nation that wasn't equally as powerful finished their dominance.

Just wait and watch how it develops.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lincoln

Javad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214701382068031488



UAE is powerless in this situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Comment I found:

"Trump can finally bring home the troops. Horizontally."

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Beny Karachun said:


> 2000, and let's say the average warhead is 500kg,
> That's 1 million tons of explosives. However it took over 3.5 million tons of explosives and fire bombs to destroy Dresden, a large city. Given the fact that yout missiles have a rather large CEP, and the fact that we have a lot of air defenses, and the fact that you're not going to aim all of those missiles at us, Iran has absolutely no chance of destroying Israel. Even if it had 100% hit ratio.


If Bibi is wrong... But for him... Iran got at least some "nukes".
Let alone, Syria/lebanon and others... who will mostly take the chance... after the rain...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214708790752415745

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riea

homar said:


> The Emiratis must be pissing themselves right now. If the US is reckless enough (again), I can only imagine the devastation that they will receive.


 why cant they refuse the us ? Dont they have any say in this matter ?


----------



## Sina-1

Beny Karachun said:


> 2000, and let's say the average warhead is 500kg,
> That's 1 million tons of explosives. However it took over 3.5 million tons of explosives and fire bombs to destroy Dresden, a large city. Given the fact that yout missiles have a rather large CEP, and the fact that we have a lot of air defenses, and the fact that you're not going to aim all of those missiles at us, Iran has absolutely no chance of destroying Israel. Even if it had 100% hit ratio.


By the time it took you to write this. A couple of Iranian BM, were launched, slipped through all of US air defense and hit more bases in a precise manner. Just sayin...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

Where are all the clowns gone that claimed Iran would not respond militarily?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

What a mess...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214709289803223041

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer

countries that host American bases in the region must be feeling on the edge tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Wa Muhammada



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shining eyes

*Third US base in Iraq reportedly hit.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214707140620894209
Initial reports suggest the attack is still ongoing 7 missiles ao far 2 service members injured*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

Very nice. I like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Riea said:


> why cant they refuse the us ? Dont they have any say in this matter ?


bapu ko naa?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

FFS Iran and USA

Why can't we just do fake strikes like India and live happily

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## BHarwana

Israel is also a target. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214708721265336320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Arian said:


> You haven't seen a military conflict yet. This is just foreplay.
> 
> And the US has secured its status as a super power after World War II. So, 74 years. There have been way more powerful super powers in history that dominated the world for a much longer time but a new nation that wasn't equally as powerful finished their dominance.
> 
> Just wait and watch how it develops.



You're right, this is nothing, but if it does get serious your navy will be reduced and Iran blockaded. Your airforce stands no chance with a no fly zone over most of Iran, and your army is conventional arms reduced to nothing. You'll be reduced to fighting a asymmetric war, that's the only hope for you. US military is designed to take out regular militaries.


----------



## Philosopher

striver44 said:


> Very nice. I like



Were'nt the one claiming Iran would not respond in such a manner? what happened then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

Sad part is that people are getting happy....

USA is not engaging the missiles and that is a really bad sign. I am sure this will make for really good propaganda back home..


----------



## Dil Pakistan

HannibalBarca said:


> What a mess...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214709289803223041



What does it mean?

Iraqi forces also attacking?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Will be bad if No US casualties but only Iraqis at the bases...
But maybe that could be the "thing" that will not give us a war...


----------



## Beny Karachun

Sina-1 said:


> By the time it took you to write this. A couple of Iranian BM, were launched, slipped through all of US air defense and hit more bases in a precise manner. Just sayin...


Doesn't change the fact that Iran is not able to destroy Israel even if it had a perfect ratio


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Javad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214708790752415745





Sina-1 said:


> By the time it took you to write this. A couple of Iranian BM, were launched, slipped through all of US air defense and hit more bases in a precise manner. Just sayin...



What jets IrAF has?


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

so do u guys think the US will report actual casualties? I really hope its just structural damage.


----------



## Arian

A Trump style comment:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214710060754120705

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214709400314765315

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214709255196073992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214708767356530688

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214709883318276096


----------



## HannibalBarca

Dil Pakistan said:


> What does it mean?
> 
> Iraqi forces also attacking?


Militias...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homar

Riea said:


> why cant they refuse the us ? Dont they have any say in this matter ?



They can refuse, but I doubt that the US take any notice. I honestly pity them right now. They’ve been trying to diffuse tensions between Iran and the US precisely because they know that they’ll suffer immeasurably from a conflict.

Densely populated cities with skyscrapers and relying on the illusion of security to retain its expat workers. If I was living there, I’d be in my car and getting as far away as I possibly could right now. I guess that the vast majority of expats are having exactly that thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Areesh said:


> FFS Iran and USA
> 
> Why can't we just do fake strikes like India and live happily


Iraq is mostly desert.....no trees and probably no crows.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

It's sad we humans waste so much time fighting each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tigers

*BREAKING: Third location hit!
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214708877108895744

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Dil Pakistan said:


> What jets IrAF has?


Some old TomCats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Water Car Engineer said:


> You're right, this is nothing, but if it does get serious your navy will be reduced and Iran blockaded. Your airforce stands no chance with a no fly zone over most of Iran, and your army is conventional arms reduced to nothing. You'll be reduced to fighting a asymmetric war, that's the only hope for you. US military is designed to take out regular militaries.


LOL. Your US Navy has escaped from the Persian Gulf to the middle of nowhere in the Indian Ocean in recent weeks. You really need to get close to our borders first before you can enforce a blockade. And in that case, you should say bye to all the energy assets you and your allies have in the region.

Anyway, this is the beginning of end for you guys. From now on, nations won't be afraid of your barking anymore. Iran has raised a flag that many nations will continue it in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kastor

I guarantee you all if this turns into a full scale war you will all witness the first war President to lose office in U.S. history...this idiot doesn't know he got played by the Zionists. Americans do not want another Mideast war. This fool was elected on the promises of bringing the troops home. Now his opponents will harp on how he needlessly endangered the USA and got us mixed up in another war by his foolish action.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Lincoln

Mr Robot said:


> Comment I found:
> 
> "Trump can finally bring home the troops. Horizontally."
> 
> LOL



Inşallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214709400314765315
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214709255196073992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214708767356530688



Ayatollah Khamenei has military education?


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214710972096626689


----------



## Javad

Dil Pakistan said:


> What jets IrAF has?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214710715313000449

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Windjammer said:


> Iraq is mostly desert.....no trees and probably no crows.



F*ck man

Today I am realizing why fake strikes that India does are important

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

Update. Unconfirmed reports camp Taji base hit by 6 missiles.


----------



## Wa Muhammada

HannibalBarca said:


> What a mess...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214709289803223041



Response against Iran/US?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Arian said:


> LOL. Your US Navy has escaped from the Persian Gulf to the middle of nowhere in the Indian Ocean in recent weeks. You really need to get close to our borders first before you can enforce a blockade. And in that case, you should say buy to all the energy assets you and your allies have in the region.
> 
> Anyway, this is the beginning of end for you guys. From now on, nations won't be afraid of your barking anymore. Iran has raised a flag that many nations will continue it in near future.




The war machine will take time to flex. Just like you hit the bases took some time, moving the war machine takes time too.


----------



## Lincoln

masterchief_mirza said:


> Some old TomCats



Tomcats are the best they have but really good jets, comparable to F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dexon

lesson one .US air defend vs best short range BMs are joke...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214711449156771840

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214711469528375296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

925boy said:


> didnt u say Iran would do nothing??


I said they may do nothing as I honestly expected them to back down. They kept their word so good for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

StormBreaker said:


> you can sit and comment all you want on your couch, but the region is in high danger


And US's assasination of Soleimani didnt put the region in high danger?? I'm just trying to understand the logic here..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

Water Car Engineer said:


> The war machine will take time to flex. Just like you hit the bases took some time, moving the war machine takes time too.


Not when you hit first. If you hit first, you have planned for it. So, sorry. Nope.

But I'm not interested in exchange of threats with you. You are not a military commander. I am not a military commander either. There is no point in an internet warfare. Right now you are under attack. That's all that there is to this topic. Have fun, my friend. Enjoy the fireworks.


----------



## shining eyes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214708864744079360


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Water Car Engineer said:


> It's sad we humans waste so much time fighting each other.


Then why meddle, manipulate, assassinate and subvert in the first place?

I don't get this "no to war" stuff now....like after 50 years of USA trying its best to provoke wars.

USA will certainly wage war very hard against Iran...but it cannot claim to be some innocent victim. Have your cake and eat it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

It seems more missiles are raining on Yankee bases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Wa Muhammada said:


> Response against Iran/US?


No against the Us... it's PMF... Biggest pro-Iranian militia.


----------



## TheImmortal

M.Bison said:


> Ayatollah Khamenei has military education?



Trump has military education?

Ayatollah speaks 4 languages and reads hundreds of books and is a pragmatic strategist.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SideWinderX37

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214710572677320705


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214711823049641989


----------



## Clutch

*BREAKING: Multiple Missiles Fired From Inside Iran At Multiple Bases, Targets Inside Iraq, Reports Say*
By Ryan Saavedra
DailyWire.com





AFP via Getty Images
Facebook
Twitter
Mail









U.S. officials confirmed to Fox News on Tuesday that Iran is firing multiple missiles at U.S. bases and targets throughout Iraq in response to the U.S. killing Iranian terrorist leader Qassem Soleimani.


Fox News reporter Jennifer Griffin reported that a senior U.S. military source told her: “Under missile attack from Iran. These are either cruise missiles or short range ballistic missiles. All over the country.”




Jennifer Griffin

✔@JenGriffinFNC
https://twitter.com/JenGriffinFNC/status/1214687328515624962

From senior US military source in Iraq:
“Under missile attack from Iran. These are either cruise missiles or short range ballistic missiles. All over the country.”


5,349
4:16 PM - Jan 7, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

5,155 people are talking about this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214711013502787585


----------



## like_a_boss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214711835754057728


----------



## Dil Pakistan

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214709400314765315
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214709255196073992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214708767356530688



Sir Ayatollah ! you are a LION - respect and salute to you.

I am sure the "orange" has gone in a nuclear bunker.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## surge

HannibalBarca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214710972096626689


Iranian should have targeted airbases they are far more dangerous.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Aramagedon said:


> It seems more missiles are raining on Yankee bases.



And missing targets ? they are just miss n hit


----------



## Water Car Engineer

masterchief_mirza said:


> Then why meddle, manipulate, assassinate and subvert in the first place?
> 
> I don't get this "no to war" stuff now....like after 50 years of USA trying its best to provoke wars.
> 
> USA will certainly wage war very hard against Iran...but it cannot claim to be some innocent victim. Have your cake and eat it.



No ones hands are clean. Iran also plays the same games. It's been doing the game before US even existed, it's just much, much more weaker now. Iran was the pioneer of these games. With the first big empire from Greece, Egypt to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

War or not we gonna know tonight...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214711899394314241


----------



## Oublious

shining eyes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214708864744079360




This is what ballistic missiles are, not much to destroy your enemy. Iran have destroyed his self, big chest bump late in the night. Tomorow when the sun shines, we will see what Iran have destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turan09

Alternatiiv said:


> Tomcats are the best they have but really good jets, comparable to F-16s.


Just old junk when you consider American F-15's and F35's... Hope Iran's air defence systems are really good, just like they claim, otherwise Iran is doomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javad

Trump addresing the nation very soon!


----------



## shining eyes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214712548609732608


----------



## kingQamaR

Donald trump is going to address the Americans people’s shortly? By television


----------



## yavar

third round Shahid Mortazavi missile base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Iraqi PMF has announced ground offensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> And missing targets ? they are just miss n hit


How could you know it?


----------



## M.Bison

TheImmortal said:


> Trump has military education?
> 
> Ayatollah speaks 4 languages and reads hundreds of books and is a pragmatic strategist.



lol.. Dude I was being serious. Trump is not going to be running the war its the joint chiefs and other generals. Trump was dumb enough to give the go ahead to kill the general but he will not be coordinating the attacks.

Your posts says that Ayatollah is coordinating attacks so that is why i asked. Knowing 4 languages and reading hundreds of books does not make one a military strategist..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

HannibalBarca said:


> War or not we gonna know tonight...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214711899394314241




Fak the war Hannibal, should think as jew how can you make more money?

I am gratefull to the mighty army of Mahdi, they will fire upon Trump and shake the earth.

Now is your chance to buy oil stock, tomorow it will be 3 times more.


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214712285677142017


----------



## SideWinderX37

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214712131716866049


----------



## Sina-1

Oublious said:


> This is what ballistic missiles are, not much to destroy your enemy. Iran have destroyed his self, big chest bump late in the night. Tomorow when the sun shines, we will see what Iran have destroyed.


That’s the first stage. It separates and crashes. As it should.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beny Karachun

It's a Fateh 110.


----------



## skyshadow

shining eyes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214708864744079360



thats Qiam BM


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Once again ALL the blood shed in this needless conflict between the US & Iran is on Trump, his warmongering advisors and military’s hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lincoln

Turan09 said:


> Just old junk when you consider American F-15's and F35's... Hope Iran's air defence systems are really good, just like they claim, otherwise Iran is doomed.



It's about the pilot behind the jet. I sometimes think people here don't realize how much of a difference the pilot's skills make.

With the right tactics and pilots, they can do good regardless of the tech.


----------



## surge

HannibalBarca said:


> War or not we gonna know tonight...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214711899394314241


Definitely war...


----------



## Aramagedon

Iran is ready to hit Israel.


----------



## SideWinderX37

From Oval Office


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214713217005555713

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

BHarwana said:


> Iraqi PMF has announced ground offensive



against whom ?


----------



## BringHarmony

Alternatiiv said:


> It's about the pilot behind the jet. I sometimes think people here don't realize how much of a difference the pilot's skills make.
> 
> With the right tactics and pilots, they can do good regardless of the tech.


You think USAF has a shortage of talent? Or they don't know what F-14 can do? You are amusing folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Alternatiiv said:


> Tomcats are the best they have but really good jets, comparable to F-16s.


Its debatable if Iran's f14s are all that capable, as they're all old models. Not to mention that Iran doesnt have a lot of them. They'll likely be used for defensive purposes, to intercept US fighters trying to enter Iranian territory, but I don't expect them to be used offensively.

On topic: Make no mistake, whether the Iranians caused any US casualties or not, the US is going to hit back hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H. Dawary

Well, I will say this... History is on the Iranian side.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Water Car Engineer said:


> No ones hands are clean. Iran also plays the same games. It's been doing the game before US even existed, it's just much, much more weaker now. Iran was the pioneer of these games. With the first big empire from Greece, Egypt to India.


Iran played the game per the rules better than the US - the US under Trump simply couldn’t stand being outplayed and therefore broke the rules and assassinated a serving senior Iranian General.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Aramagedon said:


> How could you know it?



im watching them right now


----------



## Nomad40

UAE guys Iran has warned you if any fighter take off DEFCONwarningsystem twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homar

Some people believing that the US has purposefully not intercepted Iran’s missiles. This is what happens when you watch to much CNN/Fox News/Hollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Oublious said:


> Fak the war Hannibal, should think as jew how can you make more money?
> 
> I am gratefull to the mighty army of Mahdi, they will fire upon Trump and shake the earth.
> 
> Now is your chance to buy oil stock, tomorow it will be 3 times more.


I'm already in it since nov 2018...


----------



## Aramagedon

Oublious said:


> This is what ballistic missiles are, not much to destroy your enemy. Iran have destroyed his self, big chest bump late in the night. Tomorow when the sun shines, we will see what Iran have destroyed.


Iran is only afraid of ALLAH not the Great satan who martyred our major general during an official visit to Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Turan09

Alternatiiv said:


> It's about the pilot behind the jet. I sometimes think people here don't realize how much of a difference the pilot's skills make.
> 
> With the right tactics and pilots, they can do good regardless of the tech.


Irans F14's didn't got proper maintance and spare parts in last 40 years... It is a miracle that Iran still flies them. So, no. I don't expect them to create any damage against american jets... I might be wrong of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surge

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Once again ALL the blood shed in this needless conflict between the US & Iran is on Trump, his warmongering advisors and military’s hands.


For America, chaose is the ladder


----------



## Lincoln

That Guy said:


> Its debatable if Iran's f14s are all that capable, as they're all old models. Not to mention that Iran doesnt have a lot of them. They'll likely be used for defensive purposes, to intercept US fighters trying to enter Iranian territory, but I don't expect them to be used offensively.
> 
> On topic: Make no mistake, whether the Iranians caused any US casualties or not, the US is going to hit back hard.



I pray and hope the best for Iran nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214714023213772800


----------



## Water Car Engineer

If this goes into a full scale war, I think Iran military will stand no chance like Saddams military.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Javad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214714023213772800



LoL like i said empty bases

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

Turan09 said:


> Irans F14's didn't got proper maintance and spare parts in last 40 years... It is a miracle that Iran still flies them. So, no. I don't expect them to create any damage against american jets... I might be wrong of course.



Never know. I guess we will find out soon, but history is riddled with inferior jets absolutely bulldozing down the superior jets.


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214714248179437568

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Press TV Iran live
https://www.presstv.com/live


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214714387522605057

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Javad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214714023213772800


Good. If the US wants to downplay it, that's even better. So, we have flattened three American bases and the Pentagon wants to downplay it for now. That's good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## That Guy

Javad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214714023213772800


Well that's embarrassing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

There are several happy countries in the Middle East at the thought of Iran's military being crushed. I wonder how many will join in.


----------



## Dexon

Javad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214714023213772800


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214713995019608064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214714720743231490


----------



## Turan09

Alternatiiv said:


> Never know. I guess we will find out soon, but history is riddled with inferior jets absolutely bulldozing down the superior jets.


The opposite is true also. Remember the Gulf War. Technology matters.
We willl see soon.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

attacking empty bases is no big deal.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214712512664473606
Golan height also under attack unconfirmed reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

The big question is the R word - Possible Russian involvement if war starts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Alternatiiv said:


> I pray and hope the best for Iran nonetheless.


I just want Canada to not get involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Big Tank

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> attacking empty bases is no big deal.



I wonder at 16yo retards like you who will just speak any shit they'd like. 

Don't tell me you also have a *reliable source* in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

Mr Robot said:


> Where are all the clowns gone that claimed Iran would not respond militarily?



Firing rockets is not a big response. Pretty much expected now wait and watch American response. Remember Saddam also fired missiles but rest is history. If there is any American casualty after the misisle raid than reat assured, America won't spared Iran. Its more like Iran, falling into American trap. Nevertheless, I back Iran at the e d of the day. May Allah with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

That Guy said:


> I just want Canada to not get involved.



they deployed some forces in Kuwait last year


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

It is done now.

Armageddon is upon us now just like the ahadith stated it would.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

BHarwana said:


> Iraqi PMF has announced ground offensive


ground offensive against who?


----------



## Areesh

Javad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214714023213772800



So Iran did an India and it was a fake strike?

We all are safe now No world war 3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BringHarmony

That Guy said:


> I just want Canada to not get involved.


LOL! Relax! And you always have an option to go to Pakistan if things get heated here. The only thing I am seeing is more helicopter flights in Vancouver Island region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

I think its a lie that no US casuality occurred. Anyway, good wayout from war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Big Tank said:


> I wonder at 16yo retards like you who will just speak any shit they'd like.
> 
> Don't tell me you also have a *reliable source* in Iraq



they were no yankees there . dont ask me my source


----------



## BHarwana

Lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214715060217679878

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Ahmet Pasha said:


> It is done now.
> 
> Armageddon is upon us now just like the ahadith stated it would.



common man US allowed Iran face saving . im telling u now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> they deployed some forces in Kuwait last year.



So long as Canadian troops aren't targeted, I dont care what happens. We have nothing to do with this mess.


----------



## Riea

I hope iran now tests a nuclear weapons. That would cause many sleepless nights for its enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Path-Finder said:


> ground offensive against who?


Don't know. It just said they announced


----------



## shining eyes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214714583061008384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

That Guy said:


> I just want Canada to not get involved.


Don't worry PIA will clutch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

That Guy said:


> So long as Canadian troops aren't targeted, I dont care what happens. We have nothing to do with this mess.



You cant say no to Daddy


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Riea said:


> I hope iran now tests a nuclear weapons. That would cause many sleepless nights for its enemies.



Iran will surely go nuclear, it has nothing to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Alternatiiv said:


> It's about the pilot behind the jet. I sometimes think people here don't realize how much of a difference the pilot's skills make.
> 
> With the right tactics and pilots, they can do good regardless of the tech.


Nope. This ain't no abhinandan "flow is cold - I can't see the PAF" shit.

This is the USAF.

Stay on the ground and draw your curtains shut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

That Guy said:


> Well that's embarrassing.


That’s actually great. Iran can claim bases attacked and US is hiding casualties and hopefully the US won’t escalate this into a film fledged war (though with Trump in charge any rational, long term thinking is likely out of the question).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philosopher

Bunch of kids in this forum it seems. Iran just attacked US bases, even if there are no US casualities ( which I don't believe) this is still an attack on US!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Iran played the game per the rules better than the US - the US under Trump simply couldn’t stand being outplayed and therefore broke the rules and assassinated a serving senior Iranian General.


99.78% accuracy. well put.


----------



## That Guy

BringHarmony said:


> LOL! Relax! And you always have an option to go to Pakistan if things get heated here. The only thing I am seeing is more helicopter flights in Vancouver Island region.


Canadian forces are deployed in Iraq, if they're targeted, then Canada will have to get involved. That's what I'm worried about.

Also, Canada is my home, I ain't going anywhere.


----------



## Turan09

If Iran failed to exterminate some americans, there is no problem. Still A disgrace for Iran...


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Mr Robot said:


> Bunch of kids in this forum it seems. Iran just attacked US bases, even if there are no US casualities ( which I don't believe) this is still an attack on US!



kids are angels , listen to them they are always right LoL


----------



## TheImmortal

Word in Iran is Iran fired but purposely avoided direct hits in order to save face but not cause an escalation

all one big show


----------



## Javad

Danes reporting that no casualities among danish armed personel stationed at Al Asad Base in Iraq!


----------



## Philosopher

Turan09 said:


> If Iran failed to exterminate some americans, there is no problem. Still A disgrace for Iran...



1- we don't know the truth on casualities
2- how is it a disgrace for Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

That Guy said:


> Canadian forces are deployed in Iraq, if they're targeted, then Canada will have to get involved. That's what I'm worried about.
> 
> Also, Canada is my home, I ain't going anywhere.



Go back to where you came from , you are taking our jobs LOOl


----------



## PakFactor

I’m on neither side as both sides playing stupid — but to say the base is empty and US didn’t sustain casualties are living in a dream world. Either US will not come out fully like Vietnam or down play to deescalate. 

I remember during Afghan/Iraq War names coming put on campus memorials and cross checking those casualties weren’t being reported and this with my own eyes. Among other things — war is a shady business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214716589716770817

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> You cant say no to Daddy


We've said no plenty of times. You overestimate Canada and the US' relationship.


----------



## Ich

Mr Robot said:


> Comment I found:
> 
> "Trump can finally bring home the troops. Horizontally."
> 
> LOL



That is what Nasrallah said: They coming vertically and leave horizontally.


----------



## That Guy

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> Go back to where you came from , you are taking our jobs LOOl


Keep quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214716172702273542Could not agree more!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214706118494212104
Reports of jet being destroyed in missile attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

That Guy said:


> We've said no plenty of times. You overestimate Canada and the US' relationship.



Canada is US bi*** sorry but its a fact.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Mr Robot said:


> Bunch of kids in this forum it seems. Iran just attacked US bases, even if there are no US casualities ( which I don't believe) this is still an attack on US!


Pretty much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

PeeD said:


> Liquids were fired from what can be seen. This means heavy warheads: Shahab-1, -2 and Qiam.


 
Can they hit Israel?


----------



## That Guy

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> Canada is US bi*** sorry but its a fact.


Yeah, no. I'm not taking ahit from you


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Mr Robot said:


> Bunch of kids in this forum it seems. Iran just attacked US bases, even if there are no US casualities ( which I don't believe) this is still an attack on US!


We can at least hope that the dumb *** in chief won’t escalate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BringHarmony

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> Canada is US bi*** sorry but its a fact.


Well then, you can go to Pakistan which is both US and China's bitch. I heard US also tests drones there.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

That Guy said:


> Yeah, no. I'm not taking ahit from you



Canada copies everything American. All tech comes from US to Canada.


----------



## Turan09

Mr Robot said:


> 1- we don't know the truth on casualities
> 2- how is it a disgrace for Iran?


1- We will learn soon.
2- This means their missiles are ineffective to hurt their enemies, even if enemy is close. OR It means they knowingly missed the targets. And thats destroys the idea of ''Iran will take revenge''


----------



## SideWinderX37

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214716105396228096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> Canada copies everything American. All tech comes from US to Canada.


You have no idea what you're talking about. Now stop replying to me.


----------



## BHarwana

US forces in Syria are moving out to bases on Iraq Syria border.


----------



## PakFactor

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> We can at least hope that the dumb *** in chief won’t escalate.



He’s an irrational person rationality can’t be expected from him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

BringHarmony said:


> Well then, you can go to Pakistan which is both US and China's bitch. I heard US also tests drones there.



Well US already fuked u in NAFTA . your dairy farmers are crying their shit out. your west part is on the verge to separate. Pakistan maybe a bitch but still intact as one country.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> Well US already fuked u in NAFTA . your dairy farmers are crying their shit out. your west part is on the verge to separate. Pakistan maybe a bitch but still intact as one country.


What is the west part of Canada? Do be a namak haram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zeeshe100

ain assad air base is very big in area and houses many foreign troops and 10 to 20 helicopters and many transport military aircraft and many attack aircraft of us military


----------



## TheImmortal

PakFactor said:


> I’m on neither side as both sides playing stupid — but to say the base is empty and US didn’t sustain casualties are living in a dream world. Either US will not come out fully like Vietnam or down play to deescalate.
> 
> I remember during Afghan/Iraq War names coming put on campus memorials and cross checking those casualties weren’t being reported and this with my own eyes. Among other things — war is a shady business.



They could be empty if Iran let US and NATO in 3rd party channels to evacuate the base.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

That Guy said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about. Now stop replying to me.



canada is already involved.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

BringHarmony said:


> Well then, you can go to Pakistan which is both US and China's bitch. I heard US also tests drones there.


Watch it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> Well US already fuked u in NAFTA . your dairy farmers are crying their shit out. your west part is on the verge to separate. Pakistan maybe a bitch but still intact as one country.


@waz @Horus @Irfan Baloch

This guy is causing trouble, please deal with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BringHarmony

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> Well US already fuked u in NAFTA . your dairy farmers are crying their shit out. your west part is on the verge to separate. Pakistan maybe a bitch but still intact as one country.


Then what are you doing here? Go to still intact Pakistan. And Intact is rather interesting choice of word for a nation broken in two in 1971.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

TheImmortal said:


> They could be empty if Iran let US and NATO in 3rd party channels to evacuate the base.



US gave Iran face saving. All Americans were evacuated before.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214713612289183745


----------



## Aramagedon

zeeshe100 said:


> ain assad air base is very big in area and houses many foreign troops and 10 to 20 helicopters and many transport military aircraft and many attack aircraft of us military


The most populated, costy and the most important.


----------



## Arian

Turan09 said:


> 1- We will learn soon.
> 2- This means their missiles are ineffective to hurt their enemies, even if enemy is close. OR It means they knowingly missed the targets. And thats destroys the idea of ''Iran will take revenge''


Or it means that the attack worked well and made Trump recalculate his threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elvin

well hot damn, I laid off the news for a couple of hours and come back and BOOM...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crusher

Areesh said:


> *So Iran did an India and it was a fake strike*?
> 
> We all are safe now No world war 3



This means india has successfully ganguized the iranian regime.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

BringHarmony said:


> Then what are you doing here? Go to still intact Pakistan. And Intact is rather interesting choice of word for a nation broken in two in 1971.


Hes being a namak haram so you watch what your saying or else this will get messy.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

BringHarmony said:


> Then what are you doing here? Go to still intact Pakistan. And Intact is rather interesting choice of word for a nation broken in two in 1971.



aaah poor u still living in history . i can say alot but stick to the topic


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Iran's only hope is Russia. Long term, they will go nuclear, which may lead to others taking the same action.


----------



## That Guy

BringHarmony said:


> Then what are you doing here? Go to still intact Pakistan. And Intact is rather interesting choice of word for a nation broken in two in 1971.


You keep quiet as well.

This is not the thread to have a pissing contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214713612289183745


America will hide casualties always ...


----------



## BringHarmony

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Watch it


No, you folks fukken watch it. He comes here and lives here and dare says Canada is a bitch. Well then he can go to his Lion-mama.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

That Guy said:


> You keep quiet as well.
> 
> This is not the thread to have a pissing contest.



seems you are pissed already LOL

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Nomad40

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Hes being a namak haram so you watch what your saying or else this will get messy.


wtf EYERAN you didn't do shit.


----------



## BringHarmony

Aramagedon said:


> American will hide casualties always ...


Actually it will be hard to hide causalities in USA. Given that people will be reaching out to their loved ones.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

BringHarmony said:


> No, you folks fukken watch it. He comes here and lives here and dare says Canada is a bitch. Well then he can go to his Lion-mama.



aaaawww go do some eh eh eh eeeh


----------



## That Guy

BringHarmony said:


> No, you folks fukken watch it. He comes here and lives here and dare says Canada is a bitch. Well then he can go to his Lion-mama.


Stop feeding the troll.


----------



## Turan09

Arian said:


> Or it means that the attack worked well and made Trump recalculate his threats.


Just because some Iraqi soldiers died? I Don't think so. But of course if it trigger the idea of ''taking soldiers to back home'' than its is good enough.


----------



## M.Bison

BringHarmony said:


> Then what are you doing here? Go to still intact Pakistan. And Intact is rather interesting choice of word for a nation broken in two in 1971.



Here we go with the hindu history lesson. Talking about bitches, what was abhinandan?


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214719449095385089


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214718421629390849


----------



## Arian

Turan09 said:


> Just because some Iraqi soldiers died? I Don't think so. But of course if it trigger the idea of ''taking soldiers to back home'' than its is good enough.


Iraqis have not reported any casualties yet. And even if so, three US bases were hit. The ball is in their court now. Trump has promised disproportionate response to ANY retaliation by Iran. So why does it matter how many US soldiers died? It's still a direct attack on the US which Iran has taken fully responsibility of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

BringHarmony said:


> Actually it will be hard to hide causalities in USA. Given that people will be reaching out to their loved ones.


Iran has hit two bases overnight with 35 missiles and one of them is the most important american base in Iraq. I really doubt that there is no casualties. Either americans are great liars to save face or some rambos like their hollywood movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> We can at least hope that the dumb *** in chief won’t escalate.



Oh.. he will... Because he is retarded.


----------



## Hezbollahi

How safe is the USN fleet hiding in the Indian ocean?


----------



## YeBeWarned

hey hey guys, keep Pakistan out of this thread, Its about Iran and USA ..
@waz @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Dubious @The Eagle guys control this thread ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

I know this comment is off topic but such uncertainty creates great volatility in the market. Good for trading. Still I hope there is no war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

PakFactor said:


> He’s an irrational person rationality can’t be expected from him.


Of course, which is why I said it’s a ‘hope’. The fact that Trump chose to escalate by killing Soleimani is proof enough that he’s a megalomaniac war monger who simply doesn’t get long term policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214719853489262594


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Hezbollahi said:


> How safe is the USN fleet hiding in the Indian ocean?



Very safe.


----------



## Ansu fati

There has to be us troops casualties no way they survived more than 50 ballistic missile launched in two rounds

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dexon

so iran destroy biggest US base in iraq(with big flame on it) and now they say we didn't have any casualty. and people believe that i'm speechless.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214719853489262594



I heard Iran f14s deployed towards Iraq airspace too , what the update ?


----------



## Beny Karachun

Elvin said:


> well hot damn, I laid off the news for a couple of hours and come back and BOOM...


Lmao I woke up to drink some water and exactly then Iran launches ballistic missiles


----------



## HannibalBarca

Well... they tried...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214720881009795073


----------



## Kastor

Lots of fake news about US fighter jets taking off. As far as we know in the U.S. the Pentagon is only doing damage assessment at this time. No retaliation has started as of now......if this guy does start war, his chances of re-election will exactly be zero.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## That Guy

Ansu fati said:


> There has to be us troops casualties no way they survived more than 50 ballistic missile launched in two rounds


It's possible. The US launched over 50 missiles at a syrian base, with zero casualties.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Dexon said:


> so iran destroy biggest US base in iraq(with big flame on it) and now they say we didn't have any casualty. and people believe that i'm speechless.



Well someone has to confirm if there were any casualties. We are going to know in the morning .


----------



## blain2

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214718421629390849


Or that the Iranians have calculated that they want to hit places where there would be minimal loss to human life. Iranians are not stupid or entirely incompetent. There are multiple ways of getting a message across.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philosopher

HannibalBarca said:


> Well... they tried...



Iran achieved exactly what it wanted to do.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Iran would do Pakistan a huge favor by taking em out and also the new naval port in Oman.


Hezbollahi said:


> How safe is the USN fleet hiding in the Indian ocean?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

Dexon said:


> so iran destroy biggest US base in iraq(with big flame on it) and now they say we didn't have any casualty. and people believe that i'm speechless.


No one said anything yet.


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214721150229635073


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214716397751803904

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> Iraqis have not reported any casualties yet. And even if so, three US bases were hit. The ball is in their court now. Trump has promised disproportionate response to ANY retaliation by Iran. So why does it matter how many US soldiers died? It's still a direct attack on the US which Iran has taken fully responsibility of.



It would be highly embarrassing for Iran if they launched 20 BMs and caused ZERO casualties.

Iran just lost deterrence. Also if no cluster warheads were used on a base that is huge then that is embarrassing.

The only suggestion then that could save Iran’s BM force is Iran purposely let US know ahead of time to get troops in shelter AND purposely missed targeting bases with direct hits. (Hitting near but not the actual base).


----------



## SideWinderX37

some pro Iranian twitter handles are claiming of shooting down of an USAF plane in Iraq... waiting to confirm further..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

TheImmortal said:


> It would be highly embarrassing for Iran if they launched 20 BMs and caused ZERO casualties.
> 
> Iran just lost deterrence. Also if no cluster warheads were used on a base that is huge then that is embarrassing.
> 
> The only suggestion then that could save Iran’s BM force is Iran purposely let US know ahead of time to get troops in shelter AND purposely missed targeting bases with direct hits. (Hitting near but not the actual base).



I agree. These are like Saddam level dud Scuds


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214712046693912577

As I said before, PMU leaders are faggots if they choose any side. Both sides are causing us harm, preferably they **** each other up directly in their own areas.


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214721010399940612


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> It would be highly embarrassing for Iran if they launched 20 BMs and caused ZERO casualties.
> 
> Iran just lost deterrence. Also if no cluster warheads were used on a base that is huge then that is embarrassing.
> 
> The only suggestion then that could save Iran’s BM force is Iran purposely let US know ahead of time to get troops in shelter AND purposely missed targeting bases with direct hits. (Hitting near but not the actual base).


Did it flatten the bases? If yes, it's a successful attack. And that can be easily assessed by satellite imagery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SideWinderX37

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214718817361891329

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

TheImmortal said:


> The only suggestion then that could save Iran’s BM force is Iran purposely let US know ahead of time to get troops in shelter AND purposely missed targeting bases with direct hits. (Hitting near but not the actual base).



This would definitely be the case.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

That Guy said:


> Actually, @Ali_kayani_ca made it an immigrant thing, when he said I should go back to Pakistan.
> 
> Just ignore them now. I've tagged the mods, let them handle this mess.


I wont be lying when I tell you that's the response of everyone here. They will tell you that they rather migrate to another country then get involved in another foreign conflict.


----------



## That Guy

The only ones who seemed to have suffered damages are the Iraqi army. This was a big fail on Iran's part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214721832034717698


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

US always hides or downplays it's own casualties.


TheImmortal said:


> It would be highly embarrassing for Iran if they launched 20 BMs and caused ZERO casualties.
> 
> Iran just lost deterrence. Also if no cluster warheads were used on a base that is huge then that is embarrassing.
> 
> The only suggestion then that could save Iran’s BM force is Iran purposely let US know ahead of time to get troops in shelter AND purposely missed targeting bases with direct hits. (Hitting near but not the actual base).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

blain2 said:


> Or that the Iranians have calculated that they want to hit places where there would be minimal loss to human life. Iranians are not stupid or entirely incompetent. There are multiple ways of getting a message across.



Very similar to what Pakistan did on 27th, just show the will and capability to strike , but targets were spared to avoid massive human loss .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

That Guy said:


> This was a big fail on Iran's part.



Assuming there truly was no casualty, you think that's because Iran failed?


----------



## Turan09

Arian said:


> Iraqis have not reported any casualties yet. And even if so, three US bases were hit. The ball is in their court now. Trump has promised disproportionate response to ANY retaliation by Iran. So why does it matter how many US soldiers died? It's still a direct attack on the US which Iran has taken fully responsibility of.


Molla regime until today wanted to create a fear for Iran's missile capacity. They wanted to be feared, this is their life insurance. And they have succeeded. From the first day I was expecting a counter attack, because if there was no attack, it would have create a weakness for Irans ''fear policy''
And today if there is no americans died, there is no reason to fear from Iran's missiles. If you can't properly bomb Iraq, your neighbour, than you are really not a threat for the World. 
But of course americans might try to cover it. So I hope we will learn soon.


----------



## Big Tank

Highly Unconfirmed: US jet shot down near Bandr Abbas

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SideWinderX37

Iranian state tv is confirming of USAF Jet down

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hezbollahi

Big Tank said:


> Highly Unconfirmed: US jet shot down near Bandr Abbas



Source? Any details?


----------



## Philosopher

Turan09 said:


> And today if there is no americans died, there is no reason to fear from Iran's missiles. If you can't properly bomb Iraq, your neighbour, than you are really not a threat for the World.
> But of course americans might try to cover it. So I hope we will learn soon.



Are you trolling? OBVIOUSLY Iran did not want to kill Americans if there truly was zero casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Starlord said:


> Very similar to what Pakistan did on 27th, just show the will and capability to strike , but targets were spared to avoid massive human loss .


Erm no. Dozens of rockets and ballistic missiles are not comparable with a precision guided munition strike of 4-6 painted targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knight Rider

50 BMs hits ! What are the causalities ?


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

SideWinderX37 said:


> Iranian state tv is confirming of USAF Jet down



wow no i dont see any news as such


----------



## Big Tank

Hezbollahi said:


> Source? Any details?



AD system used, no engagement between the jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214723068377096195


----------



## maximuswarrior

It has now really begun. There is no more going back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Knight Rider said:


> 50 BMs hits ! What are the causalities ?



Not 50 at most 20-25 spread on 3 targets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turan09

Mr Robot said:


> Are you trolling? OBVIOUSLY Iran did not want to kill Americans if there truly was zero casualties.


Like I said we will learn soon.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

i still see commercial airlines flyin over iraq airspace


----------



## Philosopher

Knight Rider said:


> 50 BMs hits ! What are the causalities ?



Zero American death as per reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Kastor said:


> Lots of fake news about US fighter jets taking off. As far as we know in the U.S. the Pentagon is only doing damage assessment at this time. No retaliation has started as of now......if this guy does start war, his chances of re-election will exactly be zero.


They


Mr Robot said:


> Are you trolling? OBVIOUSLY Iran did not want to kill Americans if there truly was zero casualties.


I don't know if there were casualties or not. However ballistic missile attacks on 3 bases usually intent to kill.


----------



## koolio

I hope sanity prevails, War is the last thing we need in the region, oil prices have already gone up by 4.5%, but with Mr Trump in charge anything can happen now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

That Guy said:


> The only ones who seemed to have suffered damages are the Iraqi army. This was a big fail on Iran's part.



USA still doing battle damage assessment. 

Total 40 missiles launched. 
Ain Assad 
Erbil 
Camp Taji 
Targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

masterchief_mirza said:


> Erm no. Dozens of rockets and ballistic missiles are not comparable with a precision guided munition strike of 4-6 painted targets.



I was responding to Blain, and in context to his post my post is relevant so feel free to disagree .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Beny Karachun said:


> I don't know if there were casualties or not. However ballistic missile attacks on 3 bases usually intent to kill.



Not necessarily. We need to see what exactly was targeted.


----------



## yavar

Liquid are in action now I can confirm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Turan09 said:


> Molla regime until today wanted to create a fear for Iran's missile capacity. They wanted to be feared, this is their life insurance. And they have succeeded. From the first day I was expecting a counter attack, because if there was no attack, it would have create a weakness for Irans ''fear policy''
> And today if there is no americans died, there is no reason to fear from Iran's missiles. If you can't properly bomb Iraq, your neighbour, than you are really not a threat for the World.
> But of course americans might try to cover it. So I hope we will learn soon.


You are just trying to see it from the opposite perspective.

Iran has attacked US bases. Even if they were empty and only Iraqi soldiers died, the US, if truly wants war with Iran, can use this as perfect casus belli to attack Iran and hit Tehran. If the US doesn't want war with Iran, then there must be some sort of deterrence preventing them from this. So, your argument that Iran has lost its deterrence holds no merit.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214723545177231361


----------



## Ansu fati

That Guy said:


> It's possible. The US launched over 50 missiles at a syrian base, with zero casualties.


If you believe assad media then yeah there was no syrian casualties
Same thing with americans actually they are scared about their baby israel IRQC has said they will wipe out dubai(uae) and haifa(israel)
Personally i would like us retaliation so that uae and israel are destroyed that would be very good news for turkey in the libyan theater clown haftar would lose his main financial backer


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214699915009515521

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beny Karachun

Mr Robot said:


> Not necessarily. We need to see what exactly was targeted.


Ballistic missiles have a CEP. There's always the chance they would miss. If they were aiming at empty places, there was always the chance it would actually hit someone. Besides, it was supposed to be a revenge for Qasem. If Iran didn't want to kill anyone, they wouldn't have launched any attacks.



yavar said:


> Liquid are in action now I can confirm


Liquid?


----------



## Tigers

Trump will not address the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## homar

CNN reporting that Trump won’t make a statement tonight. Make of that what you will.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214723545177231361



aaah its over. All that war hype. I knew US gave Iran face saving .


----------



## Philosopher

Beny Karachun said:


> If Iran didn't want to kill anyone, they wouldn't have launched any attacks.
> 
> 
> Liquid?



Wrong. Like I said, let's wait to see if the bases were actually hit or not. If yes, then obviously the soldiers etc would have evacuated.


----------



## TheImmortal

Everyone on this board knows I am non bias. I criticize Iran and I criticize US.

This attack was a complete failure based on the words of IRGC.

“attack will be strategic, not emotional, it will be long lasting, etc we will not attack for sake of saying we attacked”

list goes on.

This attack was nothing but emotional and non strategic. 

Clearly the Iranian government wants to avoid war and a punishing counter response.

I need to see why these missiles missed if it was intentional or US based tech (jamming, interceptors, etc) or a mixture of both.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fisher1

Yaseen1 said:


> iran is committing suicide



Have faith in Allah.

How many times Muslims have committed apparent suicide only to come out victorious?

If Iranians are on Haq, they will come out victorious InshaAllah. My prayers are with Iran. You should too

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Elvin

Does anyone know what the blast range is for the missiles fired?


----------



## Tigers

homar said:


> CNN reporting that Trump won’t make a statement tonight. Make of that what you will.



Chaos in the White House!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

Iran is bold. The pressure is on Trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maverick1977

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214723545177231361


yes deescalation is taking place... no US troops hurt, so busienss back to normal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

Javad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214723068377096195


There will be certainly american response if not for these attacks then for future pmf attacks on American soldiers 
If you didn’t know pmf launched an operation codename “overwhelming response”
These attacks were conducted by IRQC


----------



## Philosopher

TheImmortal said:


> Everyone on this board knows I am non bias. I criticize Iran and I criticize US.
> 
> This attack was a complete failure based on the words of IRGC.
> 
> “attack will be strategic, not emotional, it will be long lasting, etc we will not attack for sake of saying we attacked”
> 
> list goes on.
> 
> This attack was nothing but emotional and non strategic.
> 
> Clearly the Iranian government wants to avoid war and a punishing counter response.
> 
> I need to see why these missiles missed if it was intentional or US based tech (jamming, interceptors, etc) or a mixture of both.



dude, who gives a toss if americans died (better if not), Iran just targeted US bases, you call that complete failure?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## like_a_boss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214723462377414657

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

Mr Robot said:


> Wrong. Like I said, let's wait to see if the bases were actually hit or not. If yes, then obviously the soldiers etc would have evacuated.



A missile from Kermanshahr would hit Erbil in less than 7 mins. Not enough time to evacuate


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214723667848028166


----------



## Kastor

TheImmortal said:


> Everyone on this board knows I am non bias. I criticize Iran and I criticize US.
> 
> This attack was a complete failure based on the words of IRGC.
> 
> “attack will be strategic, not emotional, it will be long lasting, etc we will not attack for sake of saying we attacked”
> 
> list goes on.
> 
> This attack was nothing but emotional and non strategic.
> 
> Clearly the Iranian government wants to avoid war and a punishing counter response.
> 
> I need to see why these missiles missed if it was intentional or US based tech (jamming, interceptors, etc) or a mixture of both.


No, this was a calculated strike, to show Trump he's looking at war. At the same time they have provided Trump an off ramp if he doesn't get played again by Iran hater number 1-Zionist agent Mr. Pompeo....this a strategic master stroke if it works out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Turan09

Arian said:


> You are just trying to see it from the opposite perspective.
> 
> Iran has attacked US bases. Even if they were empty and only Iraqi soldiers died, the US, if truly wants war with Iran, can use this as perfect casus belli to attack Iran and hit Tehran. If the US doesn't want war with Iran, then there must be some sort of deterrence preventing them from this. So, your argument that Iran has lost its deterrence holds no merit.


Americans will choose the time of the war themselves. Just because they didn't attack you today doesn't change anything. 
Look at this from their perspective. Try for a moment. They succesfully destroyed a very important Iranian General and what did they have lost? Why would they see it as casus belli? Just because of Some buildings? 
If there is no American casualties, tomorrow Trump will say ''There is no dead americans so there is no war! But Iran be careful!'' And your leaders will say ''We got our revenge!'' 
And in the end of the day it is 1-0. One top Iranian general versus nothing..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

TheImmortal said:


> A missile from Kermanshahr would hit Erbil in less than 7 mins. Not enough time to evacuate



I could not care less about casualties right now. Iran targeted US bases, that's an act of war! Lets see how the orange ape responds.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Glad no one is hurt.


----------



## Tigers

TheImmortal said:


> Everyone on this board knows I am non bias. I criticize Iran and I criticize US.
> 
> This attack was a complete failure based on the words of IRGC.
> 
> “attack will be strategic, not emotional, it will be long lasting, etc we will not attack for sake of saying we attacked”
> 
> list goes on.
> 
> This attack was nothing but emotional and non strategic.
> 
> Clearly the Iranian government wants to avoid war and a punishing counter response.
> 
> I need to see why these missiles missed if it was intentional or US based tech (jamming, interceptors, etc) or a mixture of both.



US aim was to rattle Iran when it killed Iranian general in Iraq.

Iran is rattling US back by attacking three US bases in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

These attacks on US military bases is unprecedented. No one has attacked US military bases by firing ballistic missiles. Iran has flexed its muscles here one must say.

This is what I predict. Trump is now going on a suicide mission here. He will attack Iran. What Iran does next is on Trump. This is going to get very nasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Kastor said:


> No, this was a calculated strike, to show Trump he's looking at war. At the same time they have provided Trump an off ramp if he doesn't get played again by Iran hater number 1-Zionist agent Mr. Pompeo....this a strategic master stroke if it works out.



so basically just a warning shot to back off .


----------



## Riea

if there were no causalities then this reminds me of american 100+ cruise attack on Syrian base couple years ago which obviously had no causalities either but it gave the american public a sense of some sort of achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214725813498732546


----------



## dani92

@Shapur Zol Aktaf do you think trump will not respond so he can give Iran face saving or the Iranians will kill American soldiers because he said we hit them if they hit American targets now they saying no American died so there will be no response


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

TheImmortal said:


> A missile from Kermanshahr would hit Erbil in less than 7 mins. Not enough time to evacuate
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214723667848028166


The US already had intel on potential Iranian strikes. US bases in the region were placed on high alert for missile attacks. Personnel were either relocated or were prepared to shelter in hardened bunkers design for this.

Along with the CEP of the ballistic missiles, you’d need bunker busting warheads landing precisely on the bunkers to penetrate. 

In any case, we’ll have damage assessments soon enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214723575707504640


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214725206645841921


----------



## YeBeWarned

I am sure China and Russia is watching this conflict very patiently .. In decades someone dared to use BM on bases with US presence , US might do something in return or it will be seen as weak , Iran launches the missiles it doesn't matter how many Americans die or no one does, now the propaganda takes over, and the numbers will start flying around ,each side boosting their narrative . 

May God help us all ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214719721108574209


----------



## Sineva

yavar said:


> Liquid are in action now I can confirm




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214708265935867910Some of the idiotic comments cracked me up


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214727246403002368


----------



## WordsMatter

What happened with IRI’s missiles? How can they all miss their intended targets? I am flabbergasted, after all the investments in “technology” and “precision guidance”, this is the result?! This is embarrassing, to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Big Tank

Iraq's Hashd Sha'abi says has started its own retaliation attacks against US bases

#Soleimani 
#SoleimaniAssassination


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214725962887258119


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214727350891495424


----------



## Rasengan

Trump must be nervous. 2020 is an election year and the public isn't in the mood for war which means Trump will suffer a defeat. People are advocating such an attack is useless if there are no American casualties but I personally think this won't be the last attack and America will lose face if it does nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Turan09 said:


> Molla regime until today wanted to create a fear for Iran's missile capacity. They wanted to be feared, this is their life insurance. And they have succeeded. From the first day I was expecting a counter attack, because if there was no attack, it would have create a weakness for Irans ''fear policy''
> And today if there is no americans died, there is no reason to fear from Iran's missiles. If you can't properly bomb Iraq, your neighbour, than you are really not a threat for the World.
> But of course americans might try to cover it. So I hope we will learn soon.


One major problem with your theory. Israel and US deep state feed directly off of the supposed narrative that Iran is a regional and international threat.

Now if you're suggesting that US and Israel have themselves willingly shot down their own narrative of Iran's supposed threat factor, they have overnight destroyed the bogeyman they created and utilised to justify all sorts of regional mischief and hegemony. 

I don't think USA will downplay this intentionally. It is more in American interests to admit losses, confirm Iran as a threat and begin a war that they've wanted for some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Big Tank said:


> Iraq's Hashd Sha'abi says has started its own retaliation attacks against US bases
> 
> #Soleimani
> #SoleimaniAssassination



why the bases? Bases are empty


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214727134431760384


----------



## Aramagedon

TheImmortal said:


> Not 50 at most 20-25 spread on 3 targets


Shutup.


----------



## Dexon

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214723575707504640


someone shut his big mouth today!...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

Turan09 said:


> Americans will choose the time of the war themselves. Just because they didn't attack you today doesn't change anything.
> Look at this from their perspective. Try for a moment. They succesfully destroyed a very important Iranian General and what did they have lost? Why would they see it as casus belli? Just because of Some buildings?
> If there is no American casualties, tomorrow Trump will say ''There is no dead americans so there is no war! But Iran be careful!'' And your leaders will say ''We got our revenge!''
> And in the end of the day it is 1-0. One top Iranian general versus nothing..


LOL. I'm sorry, but your comment makes no sense at all. Trump said that he would respond to any attack disproportionately and immediately.

Quote "targeted 52 Iranian sites (representing the 52 American hostages taken by Iran many years ago), some at a very high level & important to Iran & the Iranian culture, and those targets, and Iran itself, WILL BE HIT* VERY FAST* AND *VERY HARD*. The USA wants no more *threats*!"

What part of VERY FAST and VERY HARD do you have trouble understanding? Are you saying that firing missiles at a country's military base is not considered a threat?! LOL

In any case, this attack has achieved its mission because it humiliated Trump. If it humiliates Trump without a US response, then it's not only a successful attack, but it's purely genius. Trump is the loser of this scenario.

And your analysis does not make sense either. Iran lost one man in an attack that was widely criticized even by Americans. He was replaced in few hours by another general and our proxies are still there in the region. The US will lose its credibility if it doesn't respond to this attack. The US boasts about her super power status. Not to mention that damage to US bases won't be fixed in few hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

dani92 said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf do you think trump will not respond so he can give Iran face saving or the Iranians will kill American soldiers because he said we hit them if they hit American targets now they saying no American died so there will be no response


Bro.. only Allah (God) knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thepakistani

Let's see what's hidden behind all this. It's just a phenotype show, genetically make up would be different. We should remember how 911 was fabricated and destroyed the Afghanistan. Let's see ount kis karwat betheta hay.


----------



## maximuswarrior

The US is in big BIG trouble here. Specifically Trump and his minions are sweating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Iran Have every right to revenge the unjustified killing of a senior Iranian military commander in another country. Iran is under attack and has the right to defend .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## like_a_boss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214727746951233536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Latest update Iranians have buried the body of General Solemani now. After the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Elvin

In the next 24 hours we will either be in a massive regional war or not. Interesting mid week at the beginning of 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

TheImmortal said:


> A missile from Kermanshahr would hit Erbil in less than 7 mins. Not enough time to evacuate
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214723667848028166


You are a piece of anti Iranian scum.


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ritual

Sineva said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214708265935867910Some of the idiotic comments cracked me up



Wow the base holds Italian, German, UK troops? Why the hell are these countries even in Iraq? Its been years, they have no right to be there anymore, this is prolonging Iraq’s suffering.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

Iran attacked US bases. This is what matters, not the details of how many Americans are killed. Trump's move now. If he does not respond, he'll come off utterly weak (which is what he fears).

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Big Tank

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214713490591453184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

*Remember guys, the attack took place at 1:20 AM Iraqi time.

Most soldiers were asleep and if they had intelligence or early warning from Iran through Russia or Oman then likely troops were sleeping in bunkers.

Either that or Iran’s missiles are so “super accurate” that they can avoid troop housing.

Until IRGC releases footage or US releases footage of missiles striking it’s all speculation.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214728309034102786


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Ritual said:


> Wow the base holds Italian, German, UK troops? Why the hell are these countries even in Iraq? Its been years, they have no right to be there anymore, this is prolonging Iraq’s suffering.



training Iraqi forces


----------



## Turan09

masterchief_mirza said:


> One major problem with your theory. Israel and US deep state feed directly off of the supposed narrative that Iran is a regional and international threat.
> 
> Now if you're suggesting that US and Israel have themselves willingly shot down their own narrative of Iran's supposed threat factor, they have overnight destroyed the bogeyman they created and utilised to justify all sorts of regional mischief and hegemony.
> 
> I don't think USA will downplay this intentionally. It is more in American interests to admit losses, confirm Iran as a threat and begin a war that they've wanted for some time.


Sorry for my my choice of words, I meant, it is about being an aggressive but a ''weak threat'' or being a ''strong threat''
Even if Iran misses all of targets zionists will see them as a threat. BUT MAYBE a threat that they can handle.


----------



## maverick1977

Rasengan said:


> Trump must be nervous. 2020 is an election year and the public isn't in the mood for war which means Trump will suffer a defeat. People are advocating such an attack is useless if there are no American casualties but I personally think this won't be the last attack and America will lose face if it does nothing.



i have a feeling that US will pull out. it has been his mantra, to bring troops back.. he will deescalate and will leave iraq.. probability is low, but quite a strong possibility

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

American jet(s) shot down trying to enter Iran's airspace.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Aramagedon said:


> American jet shot down trying to enter Iran's airspace.



source ?


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214724897815052288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Aramagedon said:


> American jet shot down trying to enter Iran's airspace.



Source?


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214728896396111872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knight Rider

Aramagedon said:


> American jet(s) shot down trying to enter Iran's airspace.


really


----------



## maverick1977

Aramagedon said:


> American jet(s) shot down trying to enter Iran's airspace.


???? source pleaase and the pilot ?


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Arian said:


> LOL. I'm sorry, but your comment makes no sense at all. Trump said that he would respond to any attack disproportionately and immediately.
> 
> Quote "targeted 52 Iranian sites (representing the 52 American hostages taken by Iran many years ago), some at a very high level & important to Iran & the Iranian culture, and those targets, and Iran itself, WILL BE HIT* VERY FAST* AND *VERY HARD*. The USA wants no more *threats*!"
> 
> What part of VERY FAST and VERY HARD do you have trouble understanding? Are you saying that firing missiles at a country's military base is not considered a threat?! LOL
> 
> In any case, this attack has achieved its mission because it humiliated Trump. If it humiliates Trump without a US response, then it's not only a successful attack, but it's purely genius. Trump is the loser of this scenario.
> 
> And your analysis does not make sense either. Iran lost one man in an attack that was widely criticized even by Americans. He was replaced in few hours by another general and our proxies are still there in the region. The US will lose its credibility if it doesn't respond to this attack. The US boasts about her super power status. Not to mention that damage to US bases won't be fixed in few hours.


Exactly. Trump has to respond even if Iran just hit empty barracks because trump promised to respond.

The bottom line is Trump will respond and USA will not intentionally hide its casualties. Assuming it suffered casualties, we will hear about them soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Knight Rider said:


> really



i do not see any reports as such anywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214729727111512065


----------



## Big Tank

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214713979563585542


----------



## Philosopher

If indeed no one died this was a masterstroke by Iran. It was designed purely to humiliate Trump!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ulysses

Iran says they don't want war, but yet shoot missiles at our bases... That makes perfect sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Good night all. USA is not going to do anything. Bye. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214729307395960834

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Ulysses said:


> Iran says they don't want war, but yet shoot missiles at our bases... That makes perfect sense.



No one died, this was to humiliate Trump. relax.


----------



## Kastor

People talking why no causulties, because it was by design....also read between the lines no presidental address tonight. If he he had a standing order to strike Iran in case of retaliation why aren't they launching planes and tomahawks then? Because he will take the off ramp. Face saving for both. The American public have had enough of him, impeachment and Mideast wars. He would sign his own defeat in Nov 2020 if he starts another war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bengal71

masterchief_mirza said:


> They've made a calculation that they face an existential threat from Trump and his allies. If he can assassinate their General with a drone, he can pick any of them off at will - is what they've concluded.
> 
> I have no clue if that calculation is actually right but the point is, this is the calculation they've made.
> 
> And when any nation is united and in survival mode, they are damned hard to beat.
> 
> They actually believe they can defeat Trump or at least force him to back off.
> 
> InshAllah they will.



Part of this calculation I believe means Iran already has nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Ulysses said:


> Iran says they don't want war, but yet shoot missiles at our bases... That makes perfect sense.


You say you don't want war, but you assassinate our general during peace time, who was on an official visit to a neighboring country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dBSPL

The number of dead 26, for tonight.
The first passengers on board the ship, which will be followed by tens of thousands more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

Kastor said:


> People talking why no causulties, because it was by design....also read between the lines no presidental address tonight. If he he had a standing order to strike Iran in case of retaliation why aren't they launching planes and tomahawks then? Because he will take the off ramp. Face saving for both. The American public have had enough of him, impeachment and Mideast wars. He would sign his own defeat in Nov 2020 if he starts another war.



You don't understand the American public... They actually want war!... They prefer watching war on tv win Americans winning and killing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Turan09

Arian said:


> LOL. I'm sorry, but your comment makes no sense at all. Trump said that he would respond to any attack disproportionately and immediately.
> 
> Quote "targeted 52 Iranian sites (representing the 52 American hostages taken by Iran many years ago), some at a very high level & important to Iran & the Iranian culture, and those targets, and Iran itself, WILL BE HIT* VERY FAST* AND *VERY HARD*. The USA wants no more *threats*!"
> 
> What part of VERY FAST and VERY HARD do you have trouble understanding? Are you saying that firing missiles at a country's military base is not considered a threat?! LOL
> 
> In any case, this attack has achieved its mission because it humiliated Trump. If it humiliates Trump without a US response, then it's not only a successful attack, but it's purely genius. Trump is the loser of this scenario.
> 
> And your analysis does not make sense either. Iran lost one man in an attack that was widely criticized even by Americans. He was replaced in few hours by another general and our proxies are still there in the region. The US will lose its credibility if it doesn't respond to this attack. The US boasts about her super power status. Not to mention that damage to US bases won't be fixed in few hours.


We can agree to disagree. But if there is no casulties, it is profit without losing anything for Trump. He will say ''we didnt loose anything, if there was any dead americans we would destroy Iran, but it is not the case And this general is dead anyway so lets move on... ''
You can disagree, but again, for me it is 1-0.


----------



## homar

TheImmortal said:


> *Remember guys, the attack took place at 1:20 AM Iraqi time.
> 
> Most soldiers were asleep and if they had intelligence or early warning from Iran through Russia or Oman then likely troops were sleeping in bunkers.
> 
> Either that or Iran’s missiles are so “super accurate” that they can avoid troop housing.
> 
> Until IRGC releases footage or US releases footage of missiles striking it’s all speculation.*



CNN claim that the Americans knew it was coming. They saw the TEL movements and chose not to preempt the attack. The fact that Trump has sent home his cronies and decided not to issue a statement likely points towards de-escalation. I think the most likely scenario at this point is a repeat of the RQ-4 downing, but Trump is so reckless that anything could happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

Kastor said:


> People talking why no causulties, because it was by design....also read between the lines no presidental address tonight. If he he had a standing order to strike Iran in case of retaliation why aren't they launching planes and tomahawks then? Because he will take the off ramp. Face saving for both. The American public have had enough of him, impeachment and Mideast wars. He would sign his own defeat in Nov 2020 if he starts another war.




is it something out of Modi play book, election year rhetoric and blustering and then retract.. lol


----------



## like_a_boss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214726582075572224


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214725728631246850

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214728818885349376


----------



## striver44

Mr Robot said:


> If indeed no one died this was a masterstroke by Iran. It was designed purely to humiliate Trump!


no US casulaties only iraqi soldier in al asad base, LOL. now iran and iraq should be at war XDDDD


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

Question is, is killing of Suleimani something akin to assassination of Franz Ferdinand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

A strike with zero casualties?? 

It is February 2019 ffs

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rasengan

maverick1977 said:


> i have a feeling that US will pull out. it has been his mantra, to bring troops back.. he will deescalate and will leave iraq.. probability is low, but quite a strong possibility



Your analysis has merit. But America will not want to leave the country until a Kurdish state is created which suits Israel's interests. Furthermore, leaving Iraq would mean the Russians and the Chinese will fill that position through Iran. Chaos is happening across the Middle East because Israel doesn't want to see a united front. It uses America to achieve its aim. I could be wrong. Nonetheless, war isn't good for America. We have an election in 2020 and most hedge fund managers in Wall Street are calling out a market crash in the next 6 months. Some are predicting it to be worse than in 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214728896396111872


At the same time dozens of yankee soldiers killed.


----------



## That Guy

Mr Robot said:


> Are you trolling? OBVIOUSLY Iran did not want to kill Americans if there truly was zero casualties.


Actually, there were casualties, just not American. Seems a number of Iraqi personnel died in the attacks.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214727019960905730

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dexon

https://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/949996/تصاویر-تازه-از-برخورد-موشک‌ها-به-عین-الاسد 

is it true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214731205691748353


----------



## Salza

No American casualty in Iranian missile attack as per initial reports. BBC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

*Iran like the Arabs agrees that white lives are worth more than “brown” ones.

Imperialist Slave mentality.

#2 Man in Iran gets killed along with 4 other Iranian Quds force operatives (another General includ) and there lives are worth NOT ONE AMERICAN SOLDIER.

Just remember the precedent Iran set today. Looks like the Solemani strike deterred Iran.*


----------



## Zarvan

homar said:


> CNN claim that the Americans knew it was coming. They saw the TEL movements and chose not to preempt the attack. The fact that Trump has sent home his cronies and decided not to issue a statement likely points towards de-escalation. I think the most likely scenario at this point is a repeat of the RQ-4 downing, but Trump is so reckless that anything could happen.


How on earth Iran hits a base still fails to kill American Soldiers. Because USA isn't admitting any loss as of now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Big Tank

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214730435462389761
Time to hide the casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Ansu fati said:


> If you believe assad media then yeah there was no syrian casualties
> Same thing with americans actually they are scared about their baby israel IRQC has said they will wipe out dubai(uae) and haifa(israel)
> Personally i would like us retaliation so that uae and israel are destroyed that would be very good news for turkey in the libyan theater clown haftar would lose his main financial backer


Actually, according to the US there were zero syrian casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

It doesn't make sense if no one is killed. But if indeed this is the case, US will respond by pounding near Iranian sites with to inflict zero casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Turan09 said:


> We can agree to disagree. But if there is no casulties, it is profit without losing anything for Trump. He will say ''we didnt loose anything, if there was any dead americans we would destroy Iran, but it is not the case And this general is dead anyway so lets move on... ''
> You can disagree, but again, for me it is 1-0.


Yes, and your opinion is very important for me. So, yes. It is 1-0, if you say so.


----------



## Big Tank

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214731592712761350
They won't let anyone know


----------



## Ritual

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> training Iraqi forces



But how many years will they occupy Iraqi land, the Europeans & US troops should leave or let Russian, Chinese forces in to train them too.


----------



## Salza

Javad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214731205691748353



Lol what revenge. No apparant damage to US forces. Waste of missiles barrage. Iranian posters here have been claiming that atleast 2 US bases in Iraq has been flattened to dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Zarvan said:


> How on earth Iran hits a base still fails to kill American Soldiers. Because USA isn't admitting any loss as of now.



dude , it was all face saving action. US was already informed. I mentioned this in the starting of the thread but people were going frenzy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Honestly if i would have been trump then i would have responded back even if their are zero American casualties 

What is the point of having all this military power when you can't respond back?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

Mr Robot said:


> No one died, this was to humiliate Trump. relax.


Iran is dead meat regardless.


----------



## PakSword

If bases are not hit, there are likely no casualties, unless US soldiers were sleeping outside of the bases and Iran exactly knew the target positions.


----------



## Salza

Big Tank said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214730435462389761
> Time to hide the casualties



Liar media source.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> dude , it was all face saving action. US was already informed.


I also have same feeling. But still it shows importance of having accurate Ballistic and Cruise Missiles.


----------



## monitor

With this report of actually 10 missiles (not Iran’s claimed 35) hitting Al-Assad Airbase and the reports that US troops received the launch warning and entered bomb shelters, coupled with the vast size of the airbase, it’s not all that surprising there may be no US casualties...

ELINT News added,

*Alex Ward*Verified account @AlexWardVox
A CENTCOM spokesperson confirmed to me that Iran fired 15 missiles: 10 struck Al Asad airbase west of Baghdad, Iraq; one struck Erbil in northern Iraq; and four failed.
8 replies75 retweets133 likes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

The ballistic missile attack makes no sense if this engagement distances more than a couple of hundreds kilometers. Both technical reasons (this includes NATO's missile defense) and political message differs(to the world), which weakens this possibility. There's a lot of information pollution.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Beny Karachun said:


> IT'S F*CKING HAPPENING PEOPLEREERL
> WW3 time BABY
> PREPARE TO SEE IRAN ON IT'S KNEES SOON


you need your behind kicked real hard....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

Salza said:


> Lol what revenge. No apparant damage to US forces. Waste of missiles barrage. Iranian posters here have been claiming that atleast 2 US bases in Iraq has been flattened to dust.



No casualties is different from no damage. The damage is likely in the hundreds of millions of dollars if Pentagon said 10 made direct hits. Planes/buildings/etc.

That base cost billions to build.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knight Rider

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214727019960905730


This is getting interesting now. Truth will come out sooner or later.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Zarvan said:


> I also have same feeling. But still it shows importance of having accurate Ballistic and Cruise Missiles.



Calculated strike.


----------



## Salza

Zarvan said:


> How on earth Iran hits a base still fails to kill American Soldiers. Because USA isn't admitting any loss as of now.



Watch cnn now. Missiles hit around the bases not at the base.


----------



## maverick1977

Rasengan said:


> Your analysis has merit. But America will not want to leave the country until a Kurdish state is created which suits Israel's interests. Furthermore, leaving Iraq would mean the Russians and the Chinese will fill that position through Iran. Chaos is happening across the Middle East because Israel doesn't want to see a united front. It uses America to achieve its aim. I could be wrong. Nonetheless, war isn't good for America. We have an election in 2020 and most hedge fund managers in Wall Street are calling out a market crash in the next 6 months. Some are predicting it to be worse than in 2008.



market crash wont happen during election year.. US government has pumped in billion of $ in federal spend to boost economy. lending has been easier. manufacturing came fown crashing but on a sustainable path.. its holding steady.. global outlook has slowed due and the fall has stopped.. american interest rate are low.. 

if trump backed down it willl br only because amefican exonomy is fragile and he will oil prices crises, since i mentioned manufacturing is rebounding, any change in oil prices will crash US economy and trump will lose election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Dexon said:


> https://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/949996/تصاویر-تازه-از-برخورد-موشک‌ها-به-عین-الاسد
> 
> is it true?


It seems the camcorder died or pissed in his pants.


----------



## Zarvan

Salza said:


> Watch cnn now. Missiles hit around the bases not at the base.


I am watching


----------



## monitor

#*IranvsUSA* Iran: we will take revenge





US: no u won't




Iran :










US:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214732268796829699


----------



## That Guy

Mr Robot said:


> Assuming there truly was no casualty, you think that's because Iran failed?


There were casulaties, just Iraqi casualties. At most, US personnel were injured.

The fact that Iran killed Iraqi personnel is a failure in and of itself.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Beny Karachun said:


> Iran is dead meat regardless.



You are wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

TheImmortal said:


> No casualties is different from no damage. The damage is likely in the hundreds of millions of dollars if Pentagon said 10 made direct hits. Planes/buildings/etc.
> 
> That base cost billions to build.



US is not interested to stay in Iraq. They already scaled down their military presence in the last 2 years or so. All US wants is to punish Iran thru cruise misisles, drone strikes and air attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

People who are saying USA is hiding casualties are idiots and delusional 

USA can hide one or two casualties but it is impossible that they can hide dozens of casualties

Don't be a BJP and modi supporter

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aramagedon

Big Tank said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214730435462389761
> Time to hide the casualties


As I mentioned tens are killed and injured.


----------



## ARMalik

Mr Robot said:


> Are you on crack? 2 US bases are being vaporized as I write this comment. Lay off drugs for a while.



Chill dude, and stop your exaggeration and BS. No one is vapourizing anyone. You will hear in due time what the REAL situation is.


----------



## TheImmortal

*It may come out that Iranian missiles had no active warhead explosive in them. Basically training/testing missiles.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214729751358775302*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elvin

If there are US casualties the US will deny it and claim none. This is part of the response to prevent publicizing an an enemy attack and giving the enemy battle damage assessment results.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

TheImmortal said:


> *It may come out that Iranian missiles had no active warhead explosive in them. Basically training/testing missiles.*



empty bases in iraq were a good test ground LoL


----------



## Big Tank

Mullah Azam Tariq from the Sectarian Sipah e Sahaba in Pakistan once said

*You're free to piss on my grave if Iran ever hits at the US*

Time to drink some water ahmm..


----------



## striver44

*is that it it iran????*


----------



## Philosopher

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> empty bases in iraq were a good test ground LoL



It does not matter even if that's true. Iran attacked US bases, that's an act of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Big Tank said:


> Mullah Azam Tariq from the Sectarian Sipah e Sahaba in Pakistan once said
> 
> *You're free to piss on my grave if Iran ever hits at the US*
> 
> Time to drink some water ahmm..



Iran did not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homar

Zarvan said:


> How on earth Iran hits a base still fails to kill American Soldiers. Because USA isn't admitting any loss as of now.



The US would be unlikely to admit any losses anyway. To do so would cause them to force their own hand. But, most likely, any casualties will be small in number. They already started evacuating some of their forces. They prepared for this attack and they knew it was coming.

Right now, this looks just like what Iran said it was going to do. They will have inflicted significant damage to at least one base. Early signs signal that the US looks like it is going to accept the response (or perform small cyber-attack) and the situation will de-escalate. Iran will continue to push towards securing strategic gains. That means pushing the US out of Iraq and Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

All my feelings say that this is a plan to destroy Iraq's territorial integrity rather than an Iranian-US conflict.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Mr Robot said:


> It does not matter even if that's true. Iran attacked US bases, that's an act of war.



around the bases you mean ?


----------



## maverick1977

are we sure these were missiles of just flares or left over new year fire work ?? doesnt make sense, no casualities ?


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

dBSPL said:


> All my feelings say that this is a plan to destroy Iraq's territorial integrity rather than an Iranian-US conflict.



Seems like a new battle ground for proxy war coz right now at this time Putin is sitting in Syria.


----------



## TheImmortal

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> empty bases in iraq were a good test ground LoL



when iran tests a missile, many times it doesn’t carry a live warhead. The missile can do SOME damage (mostly physics shockwave) but without the 600kg warhead its a massive difference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> around the bases you mean ?



Pentagon itself confirmed 10 Fateh-313 hit the bases, what are you on about?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214730435462389761


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Well, as no one was hurt, I dont think anything will escalate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

What I see is that Iran deliberately didn't hit bases strongly since they themselves doesn't want full blown war which is smart of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214730356080824320


----------



## Sine Nomine

I feel pity on people here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Mr Robot said:


> Pentagon itself confirmed 10 Fateh-313 hit the bases, what are you on about?



what im trying to say they knew it.


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214732052785819648


----------



## Aramagedon

Iran did not attack *anything*. Everybody say goodbye and go to sleep  Have a good night/day you jealous egos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sine Nomine

Big Tank said:


> Mullah Azam Tariq from the Sectarian Sipah e Sahaba in Pakistan once said
> 
> *You're free to piss on my grave if Iran ever hits at the US*
> 
> Time to drink some water ahmm..


12 Hours ago they relocated to Kuwait.


----------



## Philosopher

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> what im trying to say they knew it.



Maybe, maybe not. Regardless Iran declared war by attacking their bases. It was to humiliate the clown trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rogue1

Trump mentioned an Air base that they had spent billions on in Iraq the other day and said something like, if you want us to leave Iraq, pay us for the air base. Who knows what base he was referring to, but tomorrow, we'll get picture of the sites that were hit. I think that the Chinese and Russians will be more than happy to furnish images of the bases before and after shots and then we can see if there was any real damage done by the attacks to the bases. It is not so important in war how many are killed but importance lies in if the base remains operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> what im trying to say they knew it.



You don't know anything what you're tying to say, just on a hate rampage for whatever reason. Go to sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Salza said:


> What I see is that Iran deliberately didn't hit bases strongly since they themselves doesn't want full blown war which is smart of them.


Exactly!


----------



## Sine Nomine

Aramagedon said:


> Iran did not attack *anything*. Everybody say goodbye and go to sleep  Have a good night/day you jealous egos


People were expecting something as bold as US did in Iraq.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Alternatiiv said:


> You don't know anything what you're tying to say, just on a hate rampage for whatever reason. Go to sleep.



what hate rampage ? whom did i sprew the hatred towards ? can you elaborate ?


----------



## Rasengan

maverick1977 said:


> market crash wont happen during election year.. US government has pumped in billion of $ in federal spend to boost economy. lending has been easier. manufacturing came fown crashing but on a sustainable path.. its holding steady.. global outlook has slowed due and the fall has stopped.. american interest rate are low..
> 
> if trump backed down it willl br only because amefican exonomy is fragile and he will oil prices crises, since i mentioned manufacturing is rebounding, any change in oil prices will crash US economy and trump will lose election.



It very difficult to time and predict when the market will crash. But technicals are showing weakness in the market. I don't follow fundamentals. My trading style focuses on technical analysis which involves Elliot Wave and Wyckoff. The composite operator can't hide his actions and this market correction will be gradual rather than sharp according to Ray Dalio. Nonetheless, I made three good trades this week. Two 5/1 on the SPX500 and about to close my 10/1 position on JPN225. I have a new position on Oil selling short. I'm already up 160 pips and its on break even. In my opinion, price will target the $54 range. From December 2018 and now the market is forming a triangle. The current move down should be a D wave of that triangle. The best way to trade the market is what you see on the chart rather than having a bias before you initiate a trade.


----------



## Lincoln

Rogue1 said:


> Trump mentioned an Air base that they had spent billions on in Iraq the other day and said something like, if you want us to leave Iraq, pay us for the air base. Who knows what base he was referring to, but tomorrow, we'll get picture of the sites that were hit. I think that the Chinese and Russians will be more than happy to furnish images of the bases before and after shots and then we can see if there was any real damage done by the attacks to the bases. It is not so important in war how many are killed but importance lies in if the base remains operational.



The most sane answer in thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dexon

first attack to US base by a country after ww2. now keep trolling...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vikki

Salza said:


> What I see is that Iran deliberately didn't hit bases strongly since they themselves doesn't want full blown war which is smart of them.


If no US soldiers were killed , no problem.
However even if one US soldier is killed iran will pay dearly


----------



## Areesh

Sine Nomine said:


> I feel pity on people here.



True. It is embarrassing


----------



## Big Tank

Sine Nomine said:


> 12 Hours ago they relocated to Kuwait.



I'm sure Trump had a consultation with you on this plan.


----------



## Salza

Mr Robot said:


> Exactly!



Now pray that trump doesn't hit u back hopefully no American casualty will calm that a$$hole down. World leaders should react quickly and try to deescalate the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Ulysses said:


> Iran says they don't want war, but yet shoot missiles at our bases... That makes perfect sense.


US assassinated a serving Iranian General and Iran struck back. 

Now call it even and work on preventing the orangutan in the White House from escalating further. We wouldn’t be in this position if Trump hadn’t pulled out of the Nuclear Deal because of his dislike of Obama and the advice of warmongers around him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214735161218289664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

I want to salute Irani nation for being so proud and independent. And just look at how impotent, useless rich Arabs are. They are happy being under American occupation manipulated or colonized by Americans and Israelis. 

Not a single statement of condemnation for targeting Irani general from any Muslim country including Pakistan. That act in itself was illegal and then Americans went one step ahead in publicly admitting it. 

I pray for success of Iran and may Allah save it and our brothers from harm that this Satan can inflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Areesh

airmarshal said:


> I want to salute Irani nation for being so proud and independent. And just look at how impotent, useless rich Arabs are. They are happy being under American occupation manipulated or colonized by Americans and Israelis.
> 
> Not a single statement of condemnation for targeting Irani general from any Muslim country including Pakistan. That act in itself was illegal and then Americans went one step ahead in publicly admitting it.
> 
> I pray for success of Iran and may Allah save it and our brothers from harm that this Satan can inflict.



Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

US is not going to attack. The US F-35 jets which took off to attack were painted by radar and returned back.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

Areesh said:


> People who are saying USA is hiding casualties are idiots and delusional
> 
> USA can hide one or two casualties but it is impossible that they can hide dozens of casualties
> 
> Don't be a BJP and modi supporter



I agree


----------



## Big Tank

Areesh said:


> Lol


You're like a BJP Gangu who denies everything that PAF did to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Their saying no one was harmed. is that even possible?


----------



## maverick1977

Rasengan said:


> It very difficult to time and predict when the market will crash. But technicals are showing weakness in the market. I don't follow fundamentals. My trading style focuses on technical analysis which involves Elliot Wave and Wyckoff. The composite operator can't hide his actions and this market correction will be gradual rather than sharp according to Ray Dalio. Nonetheless, I made three good trades this week. Two 5/1 on the SPX500 and about to close my 10/1 position on JPN225. I have a new position on Oil selling short. I'm already up 160 pips and its on break even. In my opinion, price will target the $54 range. From December 2018 and now the market is forming a triangle. The current move down should be a D wave of that triangle. The best way to trade the market is what you see on the chart rather than having a bias before you initiate a trade.



u r taking a lot risk with short selling .. living on the edge .. market wont crash unless there is lending crises like sub prime mortgage ot tech crash .. oil prices is a risk but that can be avoided keeping thr world stable.. welcome to the wold of proxies .. no more major wars.. today we saw brinkmanship .. i belive iran will emerge as a major power in the world and if Us disnt retaliate, it will earn respect from thr world and will change middle east.. but 
if US backed out, then isreal will attack in the future


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Stryker1982 said:


> Their saying no one was harmed. is that even possible?



yes


----------



## Sine Nomine

Big Tank said:


> I'm sure Trump had a consultation with you on this plan.


I hope you read a draft shared on PDF yesterday.


----------



## Tumba

From Twitter: it seems Iran launched short range missiles in full training like mode... hours earlier parked easily picked up in advance from Satellites ...
Most probably Americans knew and made advance preparations...
I can guess Americans will probably respond taking out all these short missile firing capability of Iran... hopefully powerful nations of world dependent on oil can force american hands out.. clearly Iran is looking for face saving ... If America responds it will impact global oil markets badly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Big Tank said:


> You're like a BJP Gangu who denies everything that PAF did to them.



So you want me to believe in Iranian claims? 

They might be a divine entity for you. Not for me. Sorry 

Show me proof that dozens of Americans are dead or STFU

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

All the militias should now attack all the bases
.. they are not guarded since they are all in bunkers... Just invade the bases and take them out in hand to hand combat????


----------



## BHarwana

The attack which Iran made on USA was totally legal under UN articles 51.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Stryker1982 said:


> Their saying no one was harmed. is that even possible?



Yes, Iran probably get them enough warning time. Regardless this was an act of war to humiliate trump. If he does not respond, he'll look weak.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Clutch said:


> All the militias should now attack all the bases
> .. they are not guarded since they are all in bunkers... Just invade the bases and take them out in hand to hand combat????


The Bases are Iraqi bases... The US soldiers are a minority...


----------



## Longhorn

Turan09 said:


> Americans will choose the time of the war themselves. Just because they didn't attack you today doesn't change anything.
> Look at this from their perspective. Try for a moment. They succesfully destroyed a very important Iranian General and what did they have lost? Why would they see it as casus belli? Just because of Some buildings?
> If there is no American casualties, tomorrow Trump will say ''There is no dead americans so there is no war! But Iran be careful!'' And your leaders will say ''We got our revenge!''
> And in the end of the day it is 1-0. One top Iranian general versus nothing..


A massive slap to the world's only superpower. It's ok to say what you are saying but the loss of prestige to the Americans will be telling.
The Americans for all their bluster are not invincible and have much to lose in the region. The attack on the Saudi refinery was but a small gesture in this direction. If the Americans and their cheerleaders think that Iran will be a walkover like Iraq and Afghanistan are way off the mark. Any war with Iran will set the region on on fire and the Arabs will be shitting their pants as we speak.
You will see plenty of back pedalling in the days to come.
The Iranians, regardless of whether any Americans died, have thrown down the gauntlet. It's up to the Americans to pick it up.
I bet they don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Areesh said:


> True. It is embarrassing


See our clowns jumping on someone else party and pray for our Nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Aramagedon said:


> 1 - PGCC countries will be attacked if their soils use by americans
> 
> 2 - We will not leave alone Zionist regime
> 
> (exact translation)



Firstly, I was hoping for a face saving strike by Iran, brokered by some other countries.. I haven't read this thread yet so don't know..

As to your post.. Arab countries should stay out of this.. let a regional unity built against Israel..the one regional country which was happy to see Suleimani killed...


----------



## striver44

Clutch said:


> All the militias should now attack all the bases
> .. they are not guarded since they are all in bunkers... Just invade the bases and take them out in hand to hand combat????


not that easy kid


----------



## Big Tank

India never accepted that their Sukhoi was shot down. 

Gladly the mig because we had its wreckage.

Bharatiya Gangu @Areesh is being the same rn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waraich66

Now US can destroy the Iran oil facilities , military bases within few weeks . Also WW3 can be started if Russia and China North Korea involved in war directly.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Longhorn said:


> A massive slap to the world's only superpower. It's ok to say what you are saying but the loss of prestige to the Americans will be telling.
> The Americans for all their bluster are not invincible and have much to lose in the region. The attack on the Saudi refinery was but a small gesture in this direction. If the Americans and their cheerleaders think that Iran will be a walkover like Iraq and Afghanistan are way off the mark. Any war with Iran will set the region on on fire and the Arabs will be shitting their pants as we speak.
> You will see plenty of back pedalling in the days to come.
> The Iranians, regardless of whether any Americans died, have thrown down the gauntlet. It's up to the Americans to pick it up.
> I bet they don't.


They killed Iranian Gen mind that.Man who was Iran no 2.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Meengla said:


> Firstly, I was hoping for a face saving strike by Iran, brokered by some other countries.. I haven't read this thread yet so don't know..
> 
> As to your post.. Arab countries should stay out of this.. let a regional unity built against Israel..the one regional country which was happy to see Suleimani killed...



i already mentioned that earlier in the start of the thread , it was face saving so as the situation calms down.



waraich66 said:


> Now US can destroy the Iran oil facilities , military bases within few weeks . Also WW3 can be started if Russia and China North Korea involved in war directly.



it wont happen. US is no mood for war until elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Sine Nomine said:


> See our clowns jumping on someone else party and pray for our Nation.



They are even bashing Pakistan in praise of Iran

Out generals don't go to other countries creating militias using poor from other countries as cannon fodder. This is the key difference

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214736614217469953

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

I'm starting to doubt is those BM were empty...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214738044563132416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

in any case iraq is doomed both usa iran make it play ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

HannibalBarca said:


> The Bases are Iraqi bases... The US soldiers are a minority...



Iraqis are with the Iranians on this... They just need to leave the base to their brotheren Iraqi militias.... ??



striver44 said:


> not that easy kid



Why not if you are on a suicide mission.... ?


----------



## Imran Khan

HannibalBarca said:


> I'm starting to doubt is those BM were empty...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214738044563132416


lolzz so iraq punished not usa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214738387065802753


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

HannibalBarca said:


> The Bases are Iraqi bases... The US soldiers are a minority...


Iraqi resistance told them stay away from the pigs. If money is more important than their life and freedom of Iraq, then it's their own mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Imran Khan said:


> in any case iraq is doomed both usa iran make it play ground



That is true... Iraqis have signed their own death warrant by allowing foreign soldiers on their soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Big Tank said:


> India never accepted that their Sukhoi was shot down.
> 
> Gladly the mig because we had its wreckage.
> 
> Bharatiya Gangu @Areesh is being the same rn.



Jeez man 

You are hurt. Even this "strike" isn't soothing you enough

Anyways till now i have zero proof of any USA casualty. Now you can hate me for saying that but that is that. Live with it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sine Nomine

Big Tank said:


> India never accepted that their Sukhoi was shot down.
> 
> Gladly the mig because we had its wreckage.
> 
> Bharatiya Gangu @Areesh is being the same rn.


Iran as per claims have used BM which do have CEP.


----------



## Max

Don't worry soon satellite images will be out, we will all see truth of these strikes whether they are face saver or real damage was caused, it wont take much time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Areesh said:


> Jeez man
> 
> You are hurt. Even this "strike" isn't soothing you enough
> 
> Anyways till now i have zero proof of any USA casualty. Now you can hate me for saying that but that is that. Live with it


Targeted audience of these strikes is happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

HannibalBarca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214738387065802753



??


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Javad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214731205691748353


I was about to appreciate the valor of Iranian supreme commander for his 'inteqam' , but the minute i saw this Iranian request to de-escalate now this looks more like a face-saving..
So this was all for local consumption?
Taliban have been attacking US bases in Afghansitan for god knows 10-15 years?

They knew they have to respond in a manner they don't get any sharp reprisal. What area of the base exactly was damaged? Did it house Iraqi soldiers?What was the magnitude of explosion?what type of warhead was used? Or is US hiding its casualties?

"Trump on Saturday threatened to hit 52 Iranian sites “very hard” if Iran attacks Americans or US assets."

At the end of the day Trump loses if he stays quite because regardless even if there is no causality it builds a perception that Iran took its revenge. there are very few savvy ones who actually know who wanted face-saving..
Finally, there is more to come so if not days then maybe weeks or months..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

all the iranians houthing ending "foreign" US presence her lmfao, what are your soldier soleimani doing in iraq exactly????? certainly he's actually a foreigner XDDDDD


----------



## Areesh

Sine Nomine said:


> Targeted audience of these strikes is happy.



Yup

Everyone is learning from India fast

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Longhorn

Sine Nomine said:


> They killed Iranian Gen mind that.Man who was Iran no 2.


We know who they killed.
The Iranians have just retaliated by striking an American military asset. Trump specifically threatened to bomb 52 Iranian targets if the Iranians targeted American assets.
If the Americans don't now up the ante, they will have lost their prestige and deterrence value.
They will have lost this round and the Iranians will have been encouraged.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maverick1977

it reminds me of, “ barking dogs seldom bite” ... iran was coming in with too much fluff and war drums and at the end we saw empty BM hitting targets close by

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hezbollahi

Any update on the American aircraft reportedly shot down? Another fake news?


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214739853025394693

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

By the way other than Americans some British, Italian and German troops were also present on those bases 


And till now there is no report of their casualties either

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

maverick1977 said:


> it reminds me of, “ barking dogs seldom bite” ... iran was coming in with too much fluff and war drums and at the end we saw empty BM hitting targets close by



Do you people even use your heads before commenting? Iran literally just declared war by this strike, even if the ballistic missiles were "empty". Is that called barking?


----------



## Salza

airmarshal said:


> I want to salute Irani nation for being so proud and independent. And just look at how impotent, useless rich Arabs are. They are happy being under American occupation manipulated or colonized by Americans and Israelis.
> 
> Not a single statement of condemnation for targeting Irani general from any Muslim country including Pakistan. That act in itself was illegal and then Americans went one step ahead in publicly admitting it.
> 
> I pray for success of Iran and may Allah save it and our brothers from harm that this Satan can inflict.



FYI, Iran also didn't condemned India after their fake Feb 26 strike where on TV they were openly claiming to kill 350 Pakistanis.

So keep your salute with yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

-blitzkrieg- said:


> I was about to appreciate the valor of Iranian supreme commander for his 'inteqam' , but the minute i saw this Iranian request to de-escalate now this looks more like a face-saving..
> So this was all for local consumption?
> Taliban have been attacking US bases in Afghansitan for god knows 10-15 years?
> 
> They knew they have to respond in a manner they don't get any sharp reprisal. What area of the base exactly was damaged? Did it house Iraqi soldiers?What was the magnitude of explosion?what type of warhead was used? Or is US hiding its casualties?
> 
> "Trump on Saturday threatened to hit 52 Iranian sites “very hard” if Iran attacks Americans or US assets."
> 
> At the end of the day Trump loses if he stays quite because regardless even if there is no causality it builds a perception that Iran took its revenge. there are very few savvy ones who actually know who wanted face-saving..
> Finally, there is more to come so if not days then maybe weeks or months..


Even if the bases are not hit and US soldiers not killed, US will respond in the same manner by missing targets in Iran intentionally.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Javad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214739853025394693



Orange has tweeted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214736921156435968


----------



## Rasengan

maverick1977 said:


> u r taking a lot risk with short selling .. living on the edge .. market wont crash unless there is lending crises like sub prime mortgage ot tech crash .. oil prices is a risk but that can be avoided keeping thr world stable.. welcome to the wold of proxies .. no more major wars.. today we saw brinkmanship .. i belive iran will emerge as a major power in the world and if Us disnt retaliate, it will earn respect from thr world and will change middle east.. but
> if US backed out, then isreal will attack in the future



It's a risky business but when you understand how the market functions then when you initiate a trade you have more confidence. Big institutions when they want to move the market must accumulate the instrument in question and that takes time and leaves a footprint in the market. Reading that footprint is difficult you must be a good tape reader which takes time. Most people fail because they can't be bothered to study hard and want to take a short cut. I have become a consistent trader but it took a long time to get to this stage. I recommend you to read the Wyckoff principle. He was a millionaire investor who made millions during the 1920s and had the privilege to interview some of the best investors/speculators of his time. His principle was a culmination of all there principles. Such distinguished people were Rockerfellas, Jess Livermore, JP Morgan, Carnegie and a bunch of other people that don't come to mind. 

You could be right but I ignore Fundamentals completely. Some would call this move unwise, but there is so much news in the market, that it would be difficult to interpret and trade it on real time. For example I am up 200 pips on oil. The technicals gave me an unbias opinion and I it only took me 5 mins to work out the calculations. But I think we are getting off topic. 

If America attacks then Iran will most probably attack Israel with missiles. Then the game will become interesting. How far will each player take there actions is the million-dollar question.


----------



## Philosopher

Javad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214739853025394693



Seems he wont respond.


----------



## zeeshe100

Donald J. Trump
@realDonaldTrump
·
2m
All is well! Missiles launched from Iran at two military bases located in Iraq. Assessment of casualties & damages taking place now. So far, so good! We have the most powerful and well equipped military anywhere in the world, by far! I will be making a statement tomorrow morning.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214739642689437696


----------



## Areesh

Salza said:


> FYI, Iran also didn't condemned India after their fake Feb 26 strike where on TV they were openly claiming to kill 350 Pakistanis.
> 
> So keep your salute with yourself.



I hate such Pakistanis who post sh¡t like this while living in UK and Canada

Khud to un k mulk main bethai hain aur chahtai hain k pakistan amreeka sai larh jaye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Longhorn

Stryker1982 said:


> Their saying no one was harmed. is that even possible?


Doesn't really matter.
It is the symbolism that is important.
American assets have been attacked. Let's see what they do about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214739642689437696



See? I told you. This was a deliberate move.


----------



## BHarwana

All is well every one go to sleep Trump will talk to you in morning. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214739853025394693

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philosopher

BHarwana said:


> All is well every one go to sleep Trump will talk to you in morning.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214739853025394693



Hmmm somewhat weak. No big threats toward Iran written in CAPTIALS?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

It's like that one time when the US sent cruise missiles like crazy to SAA positions but the Russians were alerted beforehand...


----------



## FedererExpress

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214730000043298816


----------



## maverick1977

Mr Robot said:


> Do you people even use your heads before commenting? Iran literally just declared war by this strike, even if the ballistic missiles were "empty". Is that called barking?



its a metaphor, which means just do your work quietly, dont be showing off, this response to General death is nothing


----------



## Stryker1982

Mr Robot said:


> See? I told you. This was a deliberate move.


Seems a bit silly that they missed on purpose.d


----------



## Tumba

Mr Robot said:


> Seems he wont respond.



If USA responds it will hit specific targets taking out good measure of Iranian missile force.. In response Iran most probably make Gulf inhospitable of any kind of shipping making oil 150+ USD...
This will impact only buyers UsA will ..
benefit..

Who here wants to see USD 150 Oil that too will keep on rising..

if Trump wants to see UsA exports growing he will never respond missiles were just face saving for Iran time to give them that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

Mr Robot said:


> Hmmm somewhat weak. No big threats toward Iran written in CAPTIALS?


His bluff is well and truly called.
It's time to put up or shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Longhorn said:


> We know who they killed.
> The Iranians have just retaliated by striking an American military asset. Trump specifically threatened to bomb 52 Iranian targets if the Iranians targeted American assets.
> If the Americans don't now up the ante, they will have lost their prestige and deterrence value.
> They will have lost this round and the Iranians will have been encouraged.


Congo on that.


----------



## BHarwana

Mr Robot said:


> Hmmm somewhat weak. No big threats toward Iran written in CAPTIALS?


No big threats lol. They are not even going to base to check if someone is alive or dead. Americans don't know the situation of their base. Americans said they will do damage assessment in morning.


----------



## Vikki

Javad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214739853025394693


I could see similarities in both modi and trump..they dont give a flying fck to the consequences when their ego is hurt...would go to any extent to see the enemy destroyed even if it cost them dearly..a minor difference is modi is a bit calculative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

Sine Nomine said:


> Congo on that.


No idea what you mean but if you don't have anything worthwhile to say then silence can be the better option.


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214737135967838209
Interesting viewpoint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

It looks like it was all a big show so that iran can save face as they begin to “deescalate” the tension between the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

This attack would have been sufficient if the generals would keep their mouth shut and Iranian officials would keep their mouth shut. But they hyped this up to the point anything short of war would look like a failure.

These idiots in Iran Government dared to fly the Martyrdom flag of Imam Hussein and hoist it on the Mosque in Qom for this? 

Iran just told the war “Iranian lives are worth less than US” “5 high ranking deaths including #2 man in Iran is not worth the life of a conscript western soldier”.

I wouldn’t be surprised if NONE of the missiles had a live warhead in them. Basically Iran shot chunks of high speed metal and targeted the runways. Al Asad base is big enough for iran to choose to avoid major areas.


Again if the generals kept their damn mouth shut and officials kept their mouth shut this would be sufficient deterrence. But they couldn’t resist running their mouths and now look like candy-asses.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## StormBreaker

925boy said:


> And US's assasination of Soleimani didnt put the region in high danger?? I'm just trying to understand the logic here..


One can argue that, killing of a general is itself provoking war, but he war killed on iraq soil, a soil where US has stronghold from many years.

But taking revenge for a general directly and that too with the “BUBBLE REPUTATION” USA, does seem to provoke the swine POTUS to come back harder than ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

so no US soldier or civilian killed or injured / no US property damaged . 

revenge done 
USA is OK with it 


case closed .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

Big Tank said:


> Mullah Azam Tariq from the Sectarian Sipah e Sahaba in Pakistan once said
> 
> *You're free to piss on my grave if Iran ever hits at the US*
> 
> Time to drink some water ahmm..



Lol. For real he said that.. their must be a line forming now.


----------



## Aramagedon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214730435462389761


----------



## Kastor

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214725728631246850
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214728818885349376





Areesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214737135967838209
> Interesting viewpoint


Basically what I had said earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Areesh said:


> Yup
> 
> Everyone is learning from India fast


Well at least Gangoos are good at something other than getting their *** kicked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

TheImmortal said:


> This attack would have been sufficient if the generals would keep their mouth shut and Iranian officials would keep their mouth shut. But they hyped this up to the point anything short of war would look like a failure.
> 
> These idiots in Iran Government dared to fly the Martyrdom flag of Imam Hussein and hoist it on the Mosque in Qom for this?
> 
> Iran just told the war “Iranian lives are worth less than US” “5 high ranking deaths including #2 man in Iran is not worth the life of a conscript western soldier”.
> 
> I wouldn’t be surprised if NONE of the missiles had a live warhead in them. Basically Iran shot chunks of high speed metal and targeted the runways. Al Asad base is big enough for iran to choose to avoid major areas.
> 
> 
> Again if the generals kept their damn mouth shut and officials kept their mouth shut this would be sufficient deterrence. But they couldn’t resist running their mouths and now look like candy-asses.



100% agree. Iran is a foolish state all emotional over 1 general and willing to give lives in million! Allah does not side with such foolish mind who has no regards for innocent civilians lives because of foolish action!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyx007

It is BM attack means officially declared war ......well, Iran got nothing to loose but US with pride got everything to loose from Middle East.


----------



## Kastor

TheImmortal said:


> This attack would have been sufficient if the generals would keep their mouth shut and Iranian officials would keep their mouth shut. But they hyped this up to the point anything short of war would look like a failure.
> 
> These idiots in Iran Government dared to fly the Martyrdom flag of Imam Hussein and hoist it on the Mosque in Qom for this?
> 
> Iran just told the war “Iranian lives are worth less than US” “5 high ranking deaths including #2 man in Iran is not worth the life of a conscript western soldier”.
> 
> I wouldn’t be surprised if NONE of the missiles had a live warhead in them. Basically Iran shot chunks of high speed metal and targeted the runways. Al Asad base is big enough for iran to choose to avoid major areas.
> 
> 
> Again if the generals kept their damn mouth shut and officials kept their mouth shut this would be sufficient deterrence. But they couldn’t resist running their mouths and now look like candy-asses.


You can put that blame squarely on Trump's shoulders. Very few blustering words have come out of Iran. I can't say the same for the U.S. president

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

PakSword said:


> Even if the bases are not hit and US soldiers not killed, US will respond in the same manner by missing targets in Iran intentionally.



Whoever thinks USA wants to attack Iran and change the Shia regime is a dumb spectator of the region.How will USA milk the GCC if it kills the bogeyman?
Trump himelf said in the speech following Suleimanis murder that US doesnt want regime change in Iran.
--------
The above gives Iran ample playground to call their shots.


----------



## Areesh

As a neutral i am happy if this ends here 

Iran got its face saving 

USA got their guy (Suleimani) and with no harm to any American in return 

Good for us as a Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

Myth_buster_1 said:


> 100% agree. Iran is a foolish state all emotional over 1 general and willing to give lives in million! Allah does not side with such foolish mind who has no regards for innocent civilians lives because of foolish action!


they did not risk millions sir they select trees like india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Myth_buster_1 said:


> 100% agree. Iran is a foolish state all emotional over 1 general and willing to give lives in million! Allah does not side with such foolish mind who has no regards for innocent civilians lives because of foolish action!


Did we attack Iraq and Afghanistan and killed millions of people?!

The dumbass you quoted is a foolish guy. Iran fired missiles to yankee bases and killed dozens.

When we attacked kurdish terrorists in Iraq and ISIS base in Syria they said the same thing. They said our missiles don't fly at all ... our military are all paint job etc ... but we shot down their most advanced drone and even tracked it from uae. Future will prove how many american are killed and injured.


----------



## TheImmortal

FedererExpress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214730000043298816



This is why being a candy-*** doesn’t help Iran.

US will get the last strike in.


----------



## Sine Nomine

That's Ain Assad AB.
Length 8.20 km and Width at widest point 5.67 km.


----------



## WebMaster

All parties need to back off, cant have more human lives wasted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

I think Iran just took the air out of it's revenge bubble without doing much damage. If nothing else happens we should be on path to de-escalation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Sine Nomine said:


> View attachment 598600
> 
> That's Ain Assad AB.
> Length 8.20 km and Width at widest point 5.67 km.


and empty land from all side you can test 100 BM on this site and no will hurt


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

HannibalBarca said:


> I'm starting to doubt is those BM were empty...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214738044563132416


Enough to pacify the emotoinally charged more Irani than Irani in my country so im all good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

WebMaster said:


> All parties need to back off, cant have more human lives wasted.



Problem no rational leaders the world is becoming an ego game — I understand what Iran did, but what if their lose people in a retaliatory strike this whole thing is stupid.


----------



## Kastor

Areesh said:


> As a neutral i am happy if this ends here
> 
> Iran got its face saving
> 
> USA got their guy (Suleimani) and with no harm to any American in return
> 
> Good for us as a Pakistani


Except Iran just took it's place on the podium as an equal..not a lesser force, or a vassel state...Iran looks like a real player for now. We don't know what the next few days hold but as of now they look like bad asses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

Imran Khan said:


> and empty land from all side you can test 100 BM on this site and no will hurt


If they really wanted to do something CM's would have been better.Lack of Iranian posters on this thread is testimony that it was only for face saving.
P.S:-Good for Iran.


----------



## Shah_G

USA will respond to these strikes.


----------



## Javad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214708948869271553


----------



## Areesh

Kastor said:


> Except Iran just took it's place on the podium as an equal..not a lesser force, or a vassel state...Iran looks like a real player for now. We don't know what the next few days hold but as of now they look like bad asses.



True 

They have hit a USA base. They can take that

As I said. They got their face saving if this ends here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Kastor said:


> Except Iran just took it's place on the podium as an equal..not a lesser force, or a vassel state...Iran looks like a real player for now. We don't know what the next few days hold but as of now they look like bad asses.


For loss Iran has met,it's nothing.Iran should aim for a M.E free of West.


----------



## Clutch

striver44 said:


> all the iranians houthing ending "foreign" US presence her lmfao, what are your soldier soleimani doing in iraq exactly????? certainly he's actually a foreigner XDDDDD



He was visiting on a diplomatic mission... On his way from the airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

Kastor said:


> Except Iran just took it's place on the podium as an equal..not a lesser force, or a vassel state...Iran looks like a real player for now. We don't know what the next few days hold but as of now they look like bad asses.



I believe you have a point their as well — they I guess showed we can strike back.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214729169483059200


----------



## Areesh

Sine Nomine said:


> View attachment 598600
> 
> That's Ain Assad AB.
> Length 8.20 km and Width at widest point 5.67 km.



As said before 

Lots and lots of empty space

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Shah_G said:


> USA will respond to these strikes.



I hope they dont..It will be a mistake..I don't see a need...little stuff here and there will continue.


----------



## Clutch

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214729169483059200



Apparently all Iranian missiles are duds... They are like Iraqi Scuds from the Gulf War I in 1991.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah_G

-blitzkrieg- said:


> I hope they dont..It will be a mistake.


I hope that too but it’s very unlikely, USA can’t be shown weak after being attacked by Iran directly on USA bases.


----------



## mohsen

Ain Al-assad and Taji bases were targeted. the bases which US spent billions of dollars on them and Trump didn't want to abandon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214703685240053760

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Areesh said:


> True
> 
> They have hit a USA base. They can take that
> 
> As I said. They got their face saving if this ends here



For the last time Al Asad base is NOT US military base. It was built under Saddam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

You're welcome:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214704149503336448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Bothers me that they kept hyping up this HARD REVENGE and then miss on purpose. wtf. This is HARD REVENGE????????????????? What kind of Government is this. Everyone is gonna be really disappointed.


----------



## Areesh

Ok just because there are no to very few casualties in this ballistic missile attack so i hope bharatis won't confuse that same would happen in case of Pakistani ballistic missile attack too

Don't fool yourself bharatis. If it comes down to that we would ensure that we hit you really hard. Don't have doubts about it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

The first time since WW2...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

u.s had knowledge about iranian strikes earlier as they have best spy and surveillance satellites but deliberately allowed iran to strike their bases and not activated missile defenses and also not took preemptive action against iran,i think either they provided iran face saving for ending tensions or want to destroy iran in retaliation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Sine Nomine said:


> If they really wanted to do something CM's would have been better.Lack of Iranian posters on this thread is testimony that it was only for face saving.
> P.S:-Good for Iran.


trump and me both ok with it all is well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

TheImmortal said:


> For the last time Al Asad base is NOT US military base. It was built under Saddam.



Yeah but USA troops were present there


----------



## mangekyo

925boy said:


> Those of You who said Iran would do nothing have already been disproved, in 2 days. wow. Some of you will go to edit or delete those posts now.



now they cry “Iran is stupid, Iran commuted suicide, US will put Iran in its place” look how they cheer US and hope for Muslim casualties. Muslims are cheering a foreign kafir power that have been killing Muslims for decades to kill more Muslims. The great power of the Ummah!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

mohsen said:


> You're welcome:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214704149503336448





@mohsen do you think Iran will continue missile attacks to US bases or not?


----------



## Imran Khan

Stryker1982 said:


> Bothers me that they kept hyping up this HARD REVENGE and then miss on purpose. wtf. This is HARD REVENGE????????????????? What kind of Government is this. Everyone is gonna be really disappointed.


can you see here iranians members are ok and happy with revenge . all this irani gov want .


----------



## Tumba

Imran Khan said:


> they did not risk millions sir they select trees like india



trees of course... India gave the message where she wanted to thats what matters


----------



## Vikki

Areesh said:


> True
> 
> They have hit a USA base. They can take that
> 
> As I said. They got their face saving if this ends here


But it doesnt end here..trump's ego is hurt..he said just a day back that any attack on american assets is going to be regarded as an act of war and they have 52 targets in Iran..in spite of that warning iran went ahead and bombed a US military base..if US doesnt react trump will look like a clown

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Shah_G said:


> I hope that too but it’s very unlikely, USA can’t be shown weak after being attacked by Iran directly on USA bases.


They will keep teasing Iran till Iran attacks Saudis.Thats the day US will hit the Jackpot.



Areesh said:


> Don't fool yourself bharatis.


In Turkey the word 'baharat' is used for spice...
, baharat needs to be added to every fake story to look interesting.


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## striver44

Stryker1982 said:


> Bothers me that they kept hyping up this HARD REVENGE and then miss on purpose. wtf. This is HARD REVENGE????????????????? What kind of Government is this. Everyone is gonna be really disappointed.


hahahha you're right....


----------



## Stryker1982

Imran Khan said:


> can you see here iranians members are ok and happy with revenge . all this irani gov want .


I'm not sure how anyone can say that this is revenge when Qasem is dead and Iran did basically nothing.


----------



## Imran Khan

Tumba said:


> trees of course... India gave the message where she wanted to thats what matters


yeah and next day pakistan bombed 6 indian location in reply with 6 indian solders killed a jet shot down and pilot was beaten and showed on media . if i was indian i feel ashamed of that massage . since then india did not showen up . massage ki bati bana ker de di pakistani air force ne

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Tumba said:


> trees of course... India gave the message where she wanted to thats what matters


What happened next day?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Vikki said:


> But it doesnt end here..trump's ego is hurt..he said just a day back that any attack on american assets is going to be regarded as an act of war and they have 52 targets in Iran..in spite of that warning iran went ahead and bombed a US military base..if US doesnt react trump will look like a clown


Trump seems very calm and is likely looking to de escalate now that Iran has blown off some steam.


----------



## F-22Raptor

That's all Iran? No casualties, minimal damage, and the US didn't even attempt to intercept these missiles? Gonna have to do a lot better than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad40

striver44 said:


> hahahha you're right....


I have seen better hockey fights and opp throwing punches on the ice rink.


----------



## Imran Khan

Stryker1982 said:


> I'm not sure how anyone can say that this is revenge when Qasem is dead and Iran did basically nothing.


its revenge since WW2 no one take like this revenge from usa


----------



## striver44

mangekyousharingan said:


> now they cry “Iran is stupid, Iran commuted suicide, US will put Iran in its place” look how they cheer US and hope for Muslim casualties. Muslims are cheering a foreign kafir power that have been killing Muslims for decades to kill more Muslims. The great power of the Ummah!


dude you've been killing fellow muslims children and women in syria, save your croc tears


----------



## mangekyo

Aramagedon said:


>



Can someone translate what they are screaming? @camelguy


----------



## Clutch

mohsen said:


> Ain Al-assad and Taji bases were targeted. the bases which US spent billions of dollars on them and Trump didn't want to abandon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214703685240053760



Videos shows ..
Iraqis are supporting the Iranian bombing in the country... Americans are trapped in their bases.


----------



## Tumba

Imran Khan said:


> yeah and next day pakistan bombed 6 indian location in reply with 6 indian solders killed a jet shot down and pilot was beaten and showed on media . if i was indian i feel ashamed of that massage . since then india did not showen up . massage ki bati bana ker de di pakistani air force ne



of course 6 locations hit ... 600 tanks and 60000 soldiers hit


----------



## Imran Khan

F-22Raptor said:


> That's all Iran? No casualties, minimal damage, and the US didn't even attempt to intercept these missiles? Gonna have to do a lot better than that.


supreme leader said killing any human is sin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214750551407124480


----------



## PakFactor

Max said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214750551407124480



Oh that’s fucked up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Vikki said:


> But it doesnt end here..trump's ego is hurt..he said just a day back that any attack on american assets is going to be regarded as an act of war and they have 52 targets in Iran..in spite of that warning iran went ahead and bombed a US military base..if US doesnt react trump will look like a clown



Yeah 

But trump can still win elections. He killed an Iranian General without losing Americans in another war


----------



## Imran Khan

Stryker1982 said:


> I'm not sure how anyone can say that this is revenge when Qasem is dead and Iran did basically nothing.


if iranians are ok then whats issue here


----------



## Areesh

Max said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214750551407124480



WTF!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

mangekyousharingan said:


> Can someone translate what they are screaming? @camelguy


Go inside 
The missiles are falling on the American area of the base
Be careful go inside

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

i think it would be better iran called their general killed in accident instead of drone attack and negotiated with u.s after u.s foolishly killed him so this retaliation is not needed


F-22Raptor said:


> That's all Iran? No casualties, minimal damage, and the US didn't even attempt to intercept these missiles? Gonna have to do a lot better than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Imran Khan said:


> they did not risk millions sir they select trees like india


In case of full scale war deaths in Iran could be in millions!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

Areesh said:


> Ok just because there are no to very few casualties in this ballistic missile attack so i hope bharatis won't confuse that same would happen in case of Pakistani ballistic missile attack too
> 
> Don't fool yourself bharatis. If it comes down to that we would ensure that we hit you really hard. Don't have doubts about it


Good if it helps to keep reassuring yourself from time to time ,but this is not the place I guess this thread has nothing to do with India or Pakistan.


----------



## Areesh

Rollno21 said:


> Good if it helps to keep reassuring yourself from time to time ,but this is not the place I guess this thread has nothing to do with India or Pakistan.



Not reassuring myself

Know the fools you bharatis are. Just yesterday there was an article in times of India about killing Pakistani generals like USA

You have this habbit of confusing different set of events and applying on yourself. So just reminding you again

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Max

Areesh said:


> WTF!!!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214751414225760256


----------



## Areesh

Max said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214751414225760256



I hope it is just an accident


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Philosopher

F-22Raptor said:


> That's all Iran? No casualties, minimal damage, and the US didn't even attempt to intercept these missiles? Gonna have to do a lot better than that.



They just declared war on you by pounding your bases directly from its soil and this is your best response? trump is a pusssy afterall. Zero casualties were on purpose, they still attacked the base. What you going to do? just tweet about it? hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vikki

Areesh said:


> Ok just because there are no to very few casualties in this ballistic missile attack so i hope bharatis won't confuse that same would happen in case of Pakistani ballistic missile attack too
> 
> Don't fool yourself bharatis. If it comes down to that we would ensure that we hit you really hard. Don't have doubts about it


Why all this talk man..something is telling me Modi planning something big..he is nnot a kind of man who forgets insults easily..feb27 is an unfinished business..lets see how you will respond after Modi does something to pak..lets talk then


----------



## Areesh

F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Whats that?

Missile shot down?


----------



## Max

Areesh said:


> I hope it is just an accident



most likely.


----------



## Rollno21

-blitzkrieg- said:


> They will keep teasing Iran till Iran attacks Saudis.Thats the day US will hit the Jackpot.
> 
> 
> In Turkey the word 'bharat' is used for spice...
> , bharat needs to be added to every fake story to look interesting.


Unless you feed on fake stories .


Areesh said:


> Not reassuring myself
> 
> Know the fools you bharatis are. Just yesterday there was an article in times of India about killing Pakistani generals like USA
> 
> You have this habbit of confusing different set of events and applying on yourself. So just reminding you again


I am sure you guys would have started a thread on that topic ,you can reassure yourself thereb.this thread is so of topic to bring India and Pakistan


----------



## Areesh

Vikki said:


> Why all this talk man..something is telling me Modi planning something big..he is nnot a kind of man who forgets insults easily..feb27 is an unfinished business..lets see how you will respond after Modi does something to pak..lets talk then



I am sure our response would be equal or even more of what modi would do 

For now he is busy playing with clauses of his own constitution and fighting with leftist kids of jnu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Areesh said:


> Whats that?
> 
> Missile shot down?



No, probably drone.


----------



## mangekyo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214726433492393984


----------



## Yaseen1

Areesh said:


> Whats that?
> 
> Missile shot down?


it seems someone trying to intercept missile using machine gun


----------



## Areesh

Rollno21 said:


> I am sure you guys would have started a thread on that topic ,you can reassure yourself thereb.this thread is so of topic to bring India and Pakistan



Just a reminder since it is related to this topic


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Vikki said:


> Why all this talk man..something is telling me Modi planning something big..he is nnot a kind of man who forgets insults easily..feb27 is an unfinished business..lets see how you will respond after Modi does something to pak..lets talk then


its been almost a year since PAF raped IAF and no response from IAF. Even by now Afganistan would have retaliated.


----------



## fallstuff

So Iran Vs USA turned into Pakistan Vs India !


----------



## Rollno21

Areesh said:


> Just a reminder since it is related to this topic


Ok if it helps


----------



## mohsen

Max said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214750551407124480


irrelevant to this thread, Ukrainian Boeing-737 crashed few minutes after take off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Imran Khan said:


> its revenge since WW2 no one take like this revenge from usa


And no one captured their soldiers since WW2.


----------



## fallstuff

I am wondering if Patriot System was used to engage the incoming missiles ?


----------



## Areesh

Rollno21 said:


> Ok if it helps



Sure

Depends on bharatis if it helped or not.


----------



## zartosht

TheImmortal said:


> *Iran like the Arabs agrees that white lives are worth more than “brown” ones.
> 
> Imperialist Slave mentality.
> 
> #2 Man in Iran gets killed along with 4 other Iranian Quds force operatives (another General includ) and there lives are worth NOT ONE AMERICAN SOLDIER.
> 
> Just remember the precedent Iran set today. Looks like the Solemani strike deterred Iran.*



wtf are you going on about??? when was the last time a nation states military directly and openly attacked the US military in peace time (with pre-notice for good measure) ? ww2?

A simple ATGM pot shot at a couple of American soldiers would have easily spilt blood... would that have been a bigger attack then this? 

STFU with this nonsense... .

its a massive base with sparse American troop concentrations. The US is on maximum alert and expecting this, so everyone is most definitely bunkered down, and non essentials evacuated...

id be shocked if there were large scale casualties... but that's not the point..

the point is Iran just commited an open act of war against the US military immidiatly after their chimpanzee president thumped his chest and threatened everything including perspolis…...

if the US doesn't respond immidiatly (especially after their presidents chest thumping) it would be direct humilaiaiton..

as far as American blood.. don't worry in the middle east its dirt cheap for Iran... thousands were slaughtered thanks to IRan in the insurgency... this is just the opening salvo... plenty of time to spill pig blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## lamdacore

I can Iran has sent a very strong message. The US used drones to kill a major commander but in response they got ballistic missiles which could have wiped out their entire base. Thanks to the calculated move, Iran's major escalation and no loss of life can open a door for de-escalation.

Consider this, everyone thought that Iran would use proxy forces to retaliate, no one could have imagined ballistic missiles being fired. Must have scared the shit out of GCC neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kastor

Stryker1982 said:


> I'm not sure how anyone can say that this is revenge when Qasem is dead and Iran did basically nothing.


Strategically speaking that's an amateurish statement....Iran has fired on a U.S. base, 3 actually in defiance of Trump's vow to strike Iran disproportionately....Iran looks like a heavyweight in the eye of the world now. Remember there is more than just saving face here, if iran's missiles take out SA and UAE refineries, you're looking at 250 Dollars barrel oil. Refineries will take several years to rebuild. Asian and European economies will be devastated..world wide recession will be guaranteed.....Trump will be bounced from office. So that dead General would be one the most expensive operations in history

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mohsen

It's just the beginning, from now on, all American troops are target for resistance forces.


----------



## Philosopher

zartosht said:


> wtf are you going on about??? when was the last time a nation states military directly and openly attacked the US military in peace time (with pre-notice for good measure) ? ww2?
> 
> A simple ATGM pot shot at a couple of American soldiers would have easily spilt blood... would that have been a bigger attack then this?
> 
> STFU with this nonsense... .
> 
> its a massive base with sparse American troop concentrations. The US is on maximum alert and expecting this, so everyone is most definitely bunkered down, and non essentials evacuated...
> 
> id be shocked if there were large scale casualties... but that's not the point..
> 
> the point is Iran just commited an open act of war against the US military immidiatly after their chimpanzee president thumped his chest and threatened everything including perspolis…...
> 
> if the US doesn't respond immidiatly (especially after their presidents chest thumping) it would be direct humilaiaiton..
> 
> as far as American blood.. don't worry in the middle east its dirt cheap for Iran... thousands were slaughtered thanks to IRan in the insurgency... this is just the opening salvo... plenty of time to spill pig blood.



10/10 comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mangekyo

I want american blood. It is Irans duty to give us american blood.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

mangekyousharingan said:


> Can someone translate what they are screaming? @camelguy



Yells to someone get inside (building/bunker) and make radio contact with najjar or some other name, prob their commander

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Kastor said:


> Strategically speaking that's an amateurish statement....Iran has fired on a U.S. base, 3 actually in defiance of Trump's vow to strike Iran disproportionately....Iran looks like a heavyweight in the eye of the world now. Remember there is more than just saving face here, if iran's missiles take out SA and UAE refineries, you're looking at 250 Dollars barrel oil. Refineries will take several years to rebuild. Asian and European economies will be devastated..world wide recession will be guaranteed.....Trump will be bounced from office. So that dead General would be one the most expensive operations in history


If houthis can fire missiles after 5 years of war, be sure iran can contiously fire missile and eventually hit oil facilities if war starts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

mangekyousharingan said:


> I want american blood. It is Irans duty to give us american blood.


which blood group you need sir ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Trump is no one's Dog ... Stop giving too much credit to him ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

BHarwana said:


> View attachment 598581



A re-used pic from Gaza. Here it is last year
https://telanganatoday.com/israel-gaza-ceasefire-strained-by-rockets-airstrikes


----------



## Myth_buster_1

mangekyousharingan said:


> I want american blood. It is Irans duty to give us american blood.


this is looking for deportation.


----------



## OldTwilight

look like someone bombard Pakistan Deference Forum from morning ....

so this begin ... look like they just bury the Sepeahbod after the first wave of missiles hit the targets ....

and look like the Kurds really managed to make our leaders angry .... even our rockets can wast Kurds infrastructure and oil field in north of Iraq ... so Iraq central government should take control of these area before something bad happen ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

OldTwilight said:


> look like someone bombard Pakistan Deference Forum from morning ....
> 
> so this begin ... look like they just bury the Sepeahbod after the first wave of missiles hit the targets ....
> 
> and look like the Kurds really managed to make our leaders angry .... even our rockets can wast Kurds infrastructure and oil field in north of Iraq ... so Iraq central government should take control of these area before something bad happen ....


Since this is actually an american site. I am not surprised the American desperate trying to stop more discussion of this missile attack by purposely shut down this website after their big mouth president until now still dare not respond despite US bases being openly hit by missile..

20 years ago, such missile attack will be met by full US air bombardment within 4-6 hours. But spineless US is now just a chicken. 

US failure to respond will be answer for what will happen if China PLAN openly reclaimed Taiwan... US will avoid open war with China. Taiwan is just a piece of chessboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SideWinderX37

is there any link between crash of Ukranian Jet and Attack? Previously Iranian state media was claiming of shooting down a USAF jet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Iranian claiming 80 dead is as credible as India claiming 300 dead all to satisfy their public what a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

SideWinderX37 said:


> is there any link between crash of Ukranian Jet and Attack? Previously Iranian state media was claiming of shooting down a USAF jet



Yes they shot down an airliner to avenge Soleimani.

@HannibalBarca you should add these 180 casualties in your list too. No American died but they managed to kill 180 civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

So we did the first official military strike against America since WW2.

Some reports say American casualties are high but they hide it! They even deactivated some websites for couples of hours. They are calculating everything and want to show casualties are low.


----------



## pakpride00090

Casualties or no casualties. It takes balls of steel for a country to attack a US military base and then own it.

US bombed Salala..What did Pakistanis do ? Nothing.

I am no fan of Iran because of their meddling and support to terrorists inside their country who harm Pakistan but I must give credit where it is due.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Beast said:


> Since this is actually an american site. I am not surprised the American desperate trying to stop more discussion of this missile attack by purposely shut down this website after their big mouth president until now still dare not respond despite US bases being openly hit by missile..
> 
> 20 years ago, such missile attack will be met by full US air bombardment within 4-6 hours. But spineless US is now just a chicken.
> 
> US failure to respond will be answer for what will happen if China PLAN open reclaimed Taiwan... US will avoid open war with China. Taiwan is just a piece of chessboard.



Well , Americans ( ordinary Americans ) should be thankful to us , because in recent years American media act like they can nuke Russia and China and their Anti Ballistic missile defense can nullify these countries retaliation .... and slowly American politicians and generals start to believe their own lies ... 

we are saving the world ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

SideWinderX37 said:


> is there any link between crash of Ukranian Jet and Attack? Previously Iranian state media was claiming of shooting down a USAF jet



Yes they quickly recovered black box and keeping it with themselves. Most likely taken out by Iran aircraft guns or Sams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Great Janjua said:


> Iranian claiming 80 dead is as credible as India claiming 300 dead all to satisfy their public what a joke


While US claimed not a single casualty despite seeing fire and missile landed at the bases??

You think Donaldo Duck dare to say the truth? Until now he still dont have the ball to declare war with Iran... You think he has the ball to tell US public 80 American soldiers are dead and I dare not escalate the problem by not fighting a war with Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

Aramagedon said:


> So we did the first official military strike against America since WW2.
> 
> Some reports say American casualties are high but they it! They even deactivated some websites for couples of hours.



Taliban bombs US bases in Afghanistan every month. P.S. Iranian missiles warheads were empty which hit American bases.


----------



## Shah_G

Hope better sense prevails on both sides, I didn’t like Trump in beginning. I started liking him when I found out he’s anti war and more concerned about economy than anything else. Pompeo on other hand is more concerned about Zionist than Americans lives pushing for war with Iran and the only one benefitting from all this are the Zionists pushing Americans for another war. Hope Trump calls it a day instead of exercising demonstration of power by retaliation on Iran, which would definitely will lead to all out war with Iran. 

Those pushing for wars should be on forefront of battlefields and sort it out between themselves instead of spilling innocent bloods dragging others into it and I’m surprise that most people think it’s a game until the fire reaches your door and it won’t be a game anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

OldTwilight said:


> Well , Americans ( ordinary Americans ) should be thankful to us , because in recent years American media act like they can nuke Russia and China and their Anti Ballistic missile defense can nullify these country retaliation .... and slowly American politicians and generals start to believe their lies and are thinking they are invincible after they just bombed some defenseless civilian among Muslims ...
> 
> we are saving the world ....


Yes, you just convinced China and clashed in SCS or Taiwan. Spineless US will not dare to fight China. They dont even have balls to fight Iran. Dont talk about China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Beast said:


> While US claimed not a single casualty despite seeing fire and missile landed at the bases??
> 
> You think Donaldo Duck dare to say the truth? Until now he still dont have the ball to declare war with Iran... You think he has the ball to tell US public 80 American soldiers are dead and I dare not escalate the problem by not fighting a war with Iran?


They got plenty of time and moved most of the staff to safer locations plus B.M with non-Nuclear payload is just a artillery shell causes not much big damage.
Further on above if there were huge presence of troops or assets it must be guarded by patriot missiles but U.S nearly abandoned this airbase so there is no ABM protection required.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

Only Iranians tell the truth.


Beast said:


> While US claimed not a single casualty despite seeing fire and missile landed at the bases??
> 
> You think Donaldo Duck dare to say the truth? Until now he still dont have the ball to declare war with Iran... You think he has the ball to tell US public 80 American soldiers are dead and I dare not escalate the problem by not fighting a war with Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

so everything is cool down now


----------



## Maarkhoor

Beast said:


> Yes, you just convinced China and clashed in SCS or Taiwan. Spineless US will not dare to fight China. They dont even have balls to fight Iran. Dont talk about China.


They do have b@lls to fight any non-nuclear country....They have killed Iranian top General and bragged about it.



Maxpane said:


> so everything is cool down now


As predicted Iran can only do that nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Beast said:


> Yes, you just convinced China and clashed in SCS or Taiwan. Spineless US will not dare to fight China. They dont even have balls to fight Iran. Dont talk about China.



This is good for countries Japan , and South Korea as well , they are starting to understand that in real war , USA in best case can only protect his solders and assets not them ... 

side note : now , Turks are happy that they didn't pay for Patriot and instead purchased S400 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

If this attack, whatever may be its actual nature and extent, can lead to deescalation of active hostilities between US and Iran; good enough. A war between US and Iran is surely in nobody's benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Maarkhoor said:


> They got plenty of time and moved most of the staff to safer locations plus B.M with non-Nuclear payload is just a artillery shell causes not much big damage.


Its not about casualty or not... It about fulfill your promise as a superpower. US bragging themselves as sole superpower and until now still dare not declare war against Iran after being attack by missile.

Can you imagine Japan attack pearl Harbor and after that Roosevelt keep quiet and not talking about any American response or declared war? US is just a BIG CHICKEN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Maarkhoor said:


> They do have b@lls to fight any non-nuclear country....They have killed Iranian top General and bragged about it.
> 
> 
> As predicted Iran can only do that nothing more.


hope they dnt escalate more


----------



## Maarkhoor

Beast said:


> Its not about casualty or not... It about fulfill your promise as a superpower. US bragging themselves as sole superpower and until now still dare not declare war against Iran after being attack by missile.
> 
> Can you imagine Japan attack pearl Harbor and after that Roosevelt keep quiet and not talking about any American response or declared war? US is a just BIG CHICKEN.


Lols don't compare apples with oranges my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

OldTwilight said:


> This is good for countries Japan , and South Korea as well , they are starting to understand that in real war , USA in best case can only protect his solders and assets not them ...
> 
> side note : now , Turks are happy that they didn't pay for Patriot and instead purchased S400 ...


US is a paper Tiger. That is all I want to say. There is nothing to be afraid of american....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Maxpane said:


> hope they dnt escalate more


No it will not but for sure Iran will fight back through proxies....

U.S should have shut this rough General 10 years back but they did't...Now they did it just for political scoring.


----------



## Aramagedon

Salza said:


> Taliban bombs US bases in Afghanistan every month. P.S. Iranian missiles warheads were empty which hit American bases.


No country since WW2 had attacked nor captured yankee soldiers. PS. Iranians missiles were at their most destructive level and second wave of Iranian attacks caused too many yankee die & severely injures because they didn't except it. They had gathered to accumulate bodies after first wave of Iranian attacks then the second wave came in a much surprising way.

Local Iraqi people report yankees were transfering dead and injured bodies with helicopters for hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Maxpane said:


> so everything is cool down now



Yes. Tweets of Iranian FM and Trump clearly indicate this. I think that Trump would be issuing the statement, in, may be, coming few hours.


----------



## Beast

SIPRA said:


> Yes. Tweets of Iranian FM and Trump clearly indicate this. I think that Trump would be issuing the statement, in, may be, coming few hours.


If that is the case, it will be a huge embarrassment and humiliation for the US military. It show US military is not capable of defending their interest and themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

SIPRA said:


> Yes. Tweets of Iranian FM and Trump clearly indicate this. I think that Trump would be issuing the statement, in, may be, coming few hours.


Yet they don't know what to say.

They just want to save face from this great embarrassment.

Their first goal is to show casualties very very insignificant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

So it turned out to be a show for de-escalation... No casualties whatever US or IQ and bases are still operating, with minor destruction...
For those who wanted to be a true revenge... it's a fail... as for those who still accept the gesture in hope to "de-escalate" and therefore no falling into a war...it's a win.

Almost everyone is happy... The pop can say we hit US bases... The gov can say we did our duty of revenge... The US can save the face after their fiasco... and the region can continue their biz...

Now that Symmetrical warfare is over... let's see the asymmetrical one... with militias... are they gonna keep that line... revenge without escalation or are they just going to mess it up for Iran/Iraq/US etc... I'm sure their Leaders got the memo from Iran... but the base is a bit "out of touch" in such circumstances...

And in all this mess... 180 innocent died for nothing/incompetent AA operators...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Aramagedon said:


> No country since WW2 had attacked nor captured yankee soldiers.


Dont make things Up Korean War and Vietnam saw many US FOBs getting attacked and many US personals captured as POWs. You guys kept your word at least to some extant so good for you but dont make things up. Had you claimed no one did it after Gulf War it would have been more accurate.


Aramagedon said:


> They had gathered to accumulate bodies after first wave of Iranian attack then the second wave came in a much surprising way.
> 
> Local Iraqi people report yankees were transfering dead and injured with helicopters for hours.


Americans wont be able to hide any casualties we will know soon enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Another humilation for US made air defense systems! 

Iraqis promised their revenge as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Malik Abdullah said:


> Yes they shot down an airliner to avenge Soleimani.
> 
> @HannibalBarca you should add these 180 casualties in your list too. No American died but they managed to kill 180 civilians.


Thread blocked.


----------



## Zyzz

Ayatollah claims this is his "severe revenge", "slap on face of the US"
at the same time says he doesn't want war and hopes US won't retaliate lol
Truth: not a single US soldier dead(for those who believe in the "80 US soldiers dead" claim, know this US can't hide deaths like this, the families in the US would go ape mode and mass protests would ensue, look at how unpopular bush got when he got 1-2k soldiers killed in the wars, 80 deaths are alot for them, this is one of the reasons why the US always uses local militia aids whenever they invade, this helps keep the US soldier mortality rate low, high morale among the country and army)
Iran had announced beforehand that they would strike the US within 5 hours and that's exactly what they did, giving enough time to let the soldiers escape and keep their image but anyone with half a brain can easily tell this was just appeasing the low IQ general population who buy into the country's propaganda.
This is beyond pathetic, on par with India claiming they killed launched surgical strikes while providing 0 evidence of doing so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

925boy said:


> Those of You who said Iran would do nothing have already been disproved, in 2 days. wow. Some of you will go to edit or delete those posts now.


Lol nothing happened. Few rockets on empty base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Beast said:


> If that is the case, it will be a huge embarrassment and humiliation for the US military. It show US military is not capable of defending their interest and themselves.





Aramagedon said:


> Yet they don't know what to say.
> They just want to save face from this great embarrassment.



May be.
I am giving a neutral assessment.


----------



## Javad

Aramagedon said:


> No country since WW2 had attacked nor captured yankee soldiers. PS. Iranians missiles were at their most destructive level and second wave of Iranian attacks caused too many yankee die & severely injures because they didn't except it. They had gathered to accumulate bodies after first wave of Iranian attacks then the second wave came in a much surprising way.
> 
> Local Iraqi people report yankees were transfering dead and injured bodies with helicopters for hours.


Those military bases were also host to other nationalities and all of them including the iraqis have denied any casuality. So it seems like Iran warned abt the attacks as reported and all forces evacuated the bases, hence no casualities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

HannibalBarca said:


> So it turned out to be a show for de-escalation... No casualties whatever US or Q and bases are still operating, with minor destruction...
> For those who wanted to be a true revenge... it's a fail... as for those who still accept the gesture in hope to "de-escalate" and therefore no falling into a war...
> 
> Almost everyone is happy... The pop can say we hit Us bases... The gov can say we did our duty of revenge... The us can save the face after their fiasco... and the region can continue their biz...
> 
> Now that Symmetrical warfare is over... let's see the asymmetrical one... with militias... are they gonna keep that line... revenge without escalation or are they just going to mess it up for Iran/Iraq/US etc... I'm sure their Leaders got the memo from Iran... but the base is a bit "out of touch" in such circumstances...
> 
> And all this mess... 180 innocent died for nothing/incompetent AA operators...



https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/trump-threatens-iran-attacks-52-sites-n1110511

*Trump threatens attacks on 52 sites if Iran retaliates for Soleimani killing*

*President Donald Trump on Saturday warned Iran that if it retaliates for the killing of one of its top leaders, Gen. Qassem Soleimani, it will face U.S. attacks on 52 targets, a number he said was symbolic.

The president tweeted that the number of targets matched the number of hostages held by Iran in 1979, when 52 American diplomats and citizens were held for 444 days.


"Let this serve as a WARNING that if Iran strikes any Americans, or American assets, we have.........targeted 52 Iranian sites (representing the 52 American hostages taken by Iran many years ago), some at a very high level & important to Iran & the Iranian culture, and those targets, and Iran itself, WILL BE HIT VERY FAST AND VERY HARD," he said. "The USA wants no more threats!"
*
LOL. What a joke from the President of US. Is he a big chicken or American military is???

Until now, still no response from US after being openly attack by ballistic missile fired from Iran? @F-22Raptor @LeGenD @Hamartia Antidote

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Beast said:


> US is a paper Tiger. That is all I want to say. There is nothing to be afraid of american....


its no paper tiger
it just only has very weak foes
its appetite for war and violence has no limits 
because of enormous gulf in technology power economy and political influence it is able to gets way every time

might is right and thats enough to be a tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SideWinderX37

It's just a face saving done by Iran and saying that they killed 80 troops just for public consumption. Believe me that if even there were 10 US troops killed, US would have pounded Iran by now...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Irfan Baloch

mohsen said:


> Another humilation for US made air defense systems!
> 
> Iraqis promised their revenge as well.


main humiliation for USA is that iraqis say thay they were told im advance about this retaliation they only condemn Americans 
now
they want Americans out


----------



## HannibalBarca

Beast said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/trump-threatens-iran-attacks-52-sites-n1110511
> 
> *Trump threatens attacks on 52 sites if Iran retaliates for Soleimani killing*
> 
> *President Donald Trump on Saturday warned Iran that if it retaliates for the killing of one of its top leaders, Gen. Qassem Soleimani, it will face U.S. attacks on 52 targets, a number he said was symbolic.
> 
> The president tweeted that the number of targets matched the number of hostages held by Iran in 1979, when 52 American diplomats and citizens were held for 444 days.
> 
> 
> "Let this serve as a WARNING that if Iran strikes any Americans, or American assets, we have.........targeted 52 Iranian sites (representing the 52 American hostages taken by Iran many years ago), some at a very high level & important to Iran & the Iranian culture, and those targets, and Iran itself, WILL BE HIT VERY FAST AND VERY HARD," he said. "The USA wants no more threats!"
> *
> LOL. What a joke from the President of US. Is he a big chicken or American military is???
> 
> Until now, still no response from US after being openly attack by ballistic missile fired from Iran?



Because it was part of the "De-escalation" process... Iran do their thing of "revenge" and US can save it's face... with no casualties etc... and everyone is happy.
That way no war... in the End it's a good thing for the entire region... instead of pushing millions to their death...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Javad said:


> Those military bases were also host to other nationalities and all of them including the iraqis have denied any casuality. So it seems like Iran warned abt the attacks as reported and all forces evacuated the bases, hence no casualities.



Well , real revenge is to achieve The Sepahbod 1st goal :" Force USA to leave the region " ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Irfan Baloch said:


> its no paper tiger
> it just only has very weak foes
> its appetite for war and violence has no limits
> because of enormous gulf in technology power economy and political influence it is able to gets way every time
> 
> might is right and thats enough to be a tiger



Yes, US military cant even take out caveman Taliban. Forget about conventional war or even fighting conventional war against Pakistan, China or Russia....


----------



## OldTwilight

Side note : now that USA claims about Patriot is repeatedly prove to be wrong , then who can believe in their claims about F35 which even their own people doubt it !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

SIPRA said:


> Yes. Tweets of Iranian FM and Trump clearly indicate this. I think that Trump would be issuing the statement, in, may be, coming few hours.


thats a sign of relief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Zyzz said:


> Ayatollah claims this is his "severe revenge", "slap on face of the US"
> at the same time says he doesn't want war and hopes US won't retaliate lol
> Truth: not a single US soldier dead(for those who believe in the "80 US soldiers dead" claim, know this US can't hide deaths like this, the families in the US would go ape mode and mass protests would ensue, look at how unpopular bush got when he got 1-2k soldiers killed in the wars, 80 deaths are alot for them, this is one of the reasons why the US always uses local militia aids whenever they invade, this helps keep the US soldier mortality rate low, high morale among the country and army)
> Iran had announced beforehand that they would strike the US within 5 hours and that's exactly what they did, giving enough time to let the soldiers escape and keep their image but anyone with half a brain can easily tell this was just appeasing the low IQ general population who buy into the country's propaganda.
> This is beyond pathetic, on par with India claiming they killed launched surgical strikes while providing 0 evidence of doing so.



The irony of this guy calling other's "low IQ". Iran literally just declared war on the US by openly attacking their bases from its soil. Even if there is no causalities, you call that propaganda? Lay of crack for a while. It's not doing your brain any good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wood

Seems to be a staged revenge. If yes, then sanity has prevailed!

Neither US, nor any of the other countries that have troop presence in Iraq have reported a loss of life. This gives Trump a good reason to stand down and let the situation cool down.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

Beast said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/trump-threatens-iran-attacks-52-sites-n1110511
> 
> *Trump threatens attacks on 52 sites if Iran retaliates for Soleimani killing*
> 
> *President Donald Trump on Saturday warned Iran that if it retaliates for the killing of one of its top leaders, Gen. Qassem Soleimani, it will face U.S. attacks on 52 targets, a number he said was symbolic.
> 
> The president tweeted that the number of targets matched the number of hostages held by Iran in 1979, when 52 American diplomats and citizens were held for 444 days.
> 
> 
> "Let this serve as a WARNING that if Iran strikes any Americans, or American assets, we have.........targeted 52 Iranian sites (representing the 52 American hostages taken by Iran many years ago), some at a very high level & important to Iran & the Iranian culture, and those targets, and Iran itself, WILL BE HIT VERY FAST AND VERY HARD," he said. "The USA wants no more threats!"
> *
> LOL. What a joke from the President of US. Is he a big chicken or American military is???
> 
> Until now, still no response from US after being openly attack by ballistic missile fired from Iran?


Now they have to hide their casualties too to save face, even though Trump promised revenge even for attack on their assets.

what a humiliation! (which is note even over yet)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

F-22Raptor said:


> That's all Iran? No casualties, minimal damage, and the US didn't even attempt to intercept these missiles? Gonna have to do a lot better than that.


This is just overt reaction---to openly attack USA and may USA make a step back.

Recently Khamenei said that this is not enough and US will be forces out of the region---so what will follow is covert reaction like assassinations and attacks against US troops via proxies over time---


----------



## Fox_hound

HannibalBarca said:


> Because it was part of the "De-escalation" process... Iran do their thing of "revenge" and US can save it's face... with no casualties etc... and everyone is happy.
> That way no war... in the End it's a good thing for the entire region... instead of pushing millions to their death...




Exactly, 
Trump and the Ayatullah must be having a party right now for the fabulous show they gave for the world to see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

None of US defences fired despite being on high alert


----------



## 500

* US kills dozens of Khamenai militants in Abu Kamal.

* US kills a dozen top Khamenai commanders and generals including legendary Solemani and leader of all Khamenaist militias in Iraq

* Khamenai bombs sand dunes.

Now Khamenaists cream Victory!  We defeated the US!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mohsen

Iran pounded US radar and surveillance site in Erbil, plus Ain Al-Asad air base which is American's second biggest base in the region and not only it wasn't empty, but all US troops from other regions had covered in this base (to supposedly be under cover of it's air defenses).

again what a humiliation. quickly hide your corpse to save face!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zyzz

Mr Robot said:


> The irony of this guy calling other's "low IQ". Iran literally just declared war on the US by openly attacking their bases from its soil. Even if there is no causalities, you call that propaganda? Lay of crack for a while. It's not doing your brain any good.



>tells US 5 hours beforehand that they will strike the bases
>all soldiers evacuate
>missiles land, killing 0 soldiers
>country propaganda runs their mouth about "slap in face" and "80 dead US soldiers"(how'd they know, were they there and counting the exact numbers)
>trump tweets all is well(you literally can't lie about soldier deaths in the west as families go on mass protests, look at bush era)
>Iran foreign minister immediately tweets "we don't want war or retaliation"
>This is their severe revenge and red flag hoisting(drama)
>end up shooting down a Ukranian plane, claim didn't shoot it down but at the same time won't hand over blackbox
>People who can see through this bullshit are laughing, only literal idiots are eating up the "80 dead"

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Beast

Fox_hound said:


> Exactly,
> Trump and the Ayatullah must be having a party right now for the fabulous show they gave for the world to see


I went to youtube and CBS news. What is happening now is a massive propaganda telling the world how Iran humiliate themselves by firing missile which achieved nothing. And how they try to tell the world Iranian is desperate not to have war with US.

You know what! After US is humiliated for failing to live up to its threat and words of military retaliation. That is all US can do of face saving by fact twisting..... LOL..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

fight the minions of satan. Surely the strategy of the satan is weak. {al-nisa:76}

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javad

OldTwilight said:


> Well , real revenge is to achieve The Sepahbod 1st goal :" Force USA to leave the region " ....


Very unlikely that it happens! I believe americans and iranians will not go to war. However, we will for a period witness a threatening rhetoric from America, Iran and Israel and after some time this hysteria will fizzle out!


----------



## Beast

mohsen said:


> Iran pounded US radar and surveillance site in Erbil, plus Ain Al-Asad air base which is American's second biggest base in the region and not only it wasn't empty, but all US troops from other regions had covered in this base (to supposedly be under cover of it's air defenses).
> 
> again what a humiliation. quickly hide your corpse to save face!


US is paper tiger. Let me repeat this. You fired missile or even wipe off a US battalion, US still dont have a ball to fight you back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Zyzz said:


> >tells US 5 hours beforehand that they will strike the bases
> >all soldiers evacuate
> >missiles land, killing 0 soldiers
> >country propaganda runs their mouth about "slap in face" and "80 dead US soldiers"(how'd they know, were they there and counting the exact numbers)
> >trump tweets all is well(you literally can't lie about soldier deaths in the west as families go on mass protests, look at bush era)
> >Iran foreign minister immediately tweets "we don't want war or retaliation"
> >This is their severe revenge and red flag hoisting(drama)
> >end up shooting down a Ukranian plane, claim didn't shoot it down but at the same time won't hand over blackbox
> >People who can see through this bullshit are laughing, only literal idiots are eating up the "80 dead"



Bunch of irrelevant comments. Obviously Iran wanted to attack the base and no casualties, i.e do enough to humuliate trump without spilling american blood (which would have guaranteed war). Try using your head before commenting.
And no one said this was the final revenge, this was just an overt reaction. Sit tightly for the rest.


----------



## mohsen

Yeah US evacuated, all US forces had camped in streets!

And some fools believe such a ridiculous stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

500 said:


> * US kills dozens of Khamenai militants in Abu Kamal.
> 
> * US kills a dozen top Khamenai commanders and generals including legendary Solemani and leader of all Khamenaist militias in Iraq
> 
> * Khamenai bombs sand dunes.
> 
> Now Khamenaists cream Victory!  We defeated the US!
> 
> View attachment 598608
> View attachment 598609
> View attachment 598610


It was just a overt response to slap US and force it to make a step back-without going to open war--what will follow is covert response via proxies to assassinate US generals and soldiers and force them out of the region


----------



## Philosopher

500 said:


> * US kills dozens of Khamenai militants in Abu Kamal.
> 
> * US kills a dozen top Khamenai commanders and generals including legendary Solemani and leader of all Khamenaist militias in Iraq
> 
> * Khamenai bombs sand dunes.
> 
> Now Khamenaists cream Victory!  We defeated the US!
> 
> View attachment 598608
> View attachment 598609
> View attachment 598610



Our resident ISIS supporter is back.
1- Iran just openly attacked bases and deliberately did not killed americans and you're happy that your papa US has not even fired a bullet towards Iranian soil? 
2- Juvenile logic to assume this was THE and ONLY move to avenge soleimani.

Now don't you have photoshopped picture to be posting in Syrian thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maverick1977

500 said:


> * US kills dozens of Khamenai militants in Abu Kamal.
> 
> * US kills a dozen top Khamenai commanders and generals including legendary Solemani and leader of all Khamenaist militias in Iraq
> 
> * Khamenai bombs sand dunes.
> 
> Now Khamenaists cream Victory!  We defeated the US!
> 
> View attachment 598608
> View attachment 598609
> View attachment 598610



you didn't enjoy the show? a big tension has been defused, political victory for iran... what did you want, more blood?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Iran is winning

*Do you know why Iran is winning?
Because the U.S is losing!
*
From Afghanistan to Iraq the U.S has spent TRILLIONS trying to gain, control, influence and a base to control the region

And in both arenas the U.S is busy hiding in bases or trying to play catch up as other nations establish influence



*If the U.S mission in Iraq after Iran has targeted their bases is no reduced to defending themselves and looking over their shoulders

Then it has lost and will be beaten by the Iranians
*
The overt military action by both nation's may have come to an end (we have to see) but now the proxy war starts and Iran is better placed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maverick1977

Beast said:


> US is paper tiger. Let me repeat this. You fired missile or even wipe off a US battalion, they still dont have a ball to fight you back.




i will not agree with you.. US has been maintaining an 1:100 ratio in battle field for every 1 US soldier lost, 100 enemies soldier are lost. US has an overwhelming firepower.. you should read iraqi battalion commander chronicles during the siege of bagdad. 3 iraqi units wiped out between 24-48 hours with 70% injuries, year 2003.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ilia

500 said:


> * US kills dozens of Khamenai militants in Abu Kamal.
> 
> * US kills a dozen top Khamenai commanders and generals including legendary Solemani and leader of all Khamenaist militias in Iraq
> 
> * Khamenai bombs sand dunes.
> 
> Now Khamenaists cream Victory!  We defeated the US!
> 
> View attachment 598608
> View attachment 598609
> View attachment 598610



Such an idiot!
They are only bodies, qiam has separable warhead!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OldTwilight

after 200 years , it times for Muslims countries to stand on their feet again stop being humiliated by the west ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

*Mighty Zionists double face*


Israel prior to attack:
Netanyahu backs away from Soleimani assassination, warns ministers to ‘stay out’ of purely ‘American event’ — RT World News


Israel after attack:
Netanyahu: We stand by the United States

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mangekyo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214761608229965824
Anyone who thinks we shouldn't get nukes. Think again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

hussain0216 said:


> Iran is winning
> 
> *Do you know why Iran is winning?
> Because the U.S is losing!
> *
> From Afghanistan to Iraq the U.S has spent TRILLIONS trying to gain, control, influence and a base to control the region
> 
> And in both arenas the U.S is busy hiding in bases or trying to play catch up as other nations establish influence
> 
> 
> 
> *If the U.S mission in Iraq after Iran has targeted their bases is no reduced to defending themselves and looking over their shoulders
> 
> Then it has lost and will be beaten by the Iranians
> *
> The overt military action by both nation's may have come to an end (we have to see) but now the proxy war starts and Iran is better placed


Indeed, a big victory for Iran. Soleimani did not died in vain. US lack the ball to fight Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Mr Robot said:


> Our resident ISIS supporter is back.
> 1- Iran just openly attacked bases and deliberately did not killed americans and you're happy that your papa US has not even fired a bullet towards Iranian soil?
> 2- Juvenile logic to assume this was THE and ONLY move to avenge soleimani.
> 
> Now don't you have photoshopped picture to be posting in Syrian thread?


I guess America can keep killing Iranian generals, while Iran can keep on attacking sand dunes, fair trade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GWXP

Leader of Asa'ib Ahl al-Haq Resistance Movement Qais Khazali, in a tweet on Wednesday, announced the time ripe for Iraq to take revenge for assassination of Second-in-Command Iraq’s Popular Mobilization Unit (PMU) Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis by the US.

"Iran's first response to assassination of martyr Soleimani was made," he wrote.

"Now, the turn is for Iraq' first response for terror of al-Muhandis," he added.

"Iraqis are brave and their respond will not be less than that of Iran. It is a promise," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> * US kills dozens of Khamenai militants in Abu Kamal.
> 
> * US kills a dozen top Khamenai commanders and generals including legendary Solemani and leader of all Khamenaist militias in Iraq
> 
> * Khamenai bombs sand dunes.
> 
> Now Khamenaists cream Victory!  We defeated the US!
> 
> View attachment 598608
> View attachment 598609
> View attachment 598610


Us killed one Iranian general and their two bases were razed to the ground.

Now even write in bigger font to $ave face.





-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

https://edition.cnn.com/middleeast/live-news/us-iran-news-01-08-2020/index.html


_*No casualties:* A US official told CNN that __there were no initial reports of any US casualties from the attack,__ but an assessment of the impact of the strikes is underway. Iraq's joint military command said there were no casualties among Iraqi military forces.

_
Orange man will speak in about one and half hour from now. Given muted American response, seems like either missiles were dud or they missed their intended targets.


----------



## Russel

Water Car Engineer said:


> *Pentagon confirms that more than a dozen ballistic missiles fired at US bases in Iraq. Trump briefed on situation.*
> 
> https://www.jpost.com/Breaking-News...i-base-in-Iraq-hosting-American-troops-613476
> 
> It seems it's true, Iran is fucked.


Wasn’t USA fucked in Iraq and Afghanistan!


----------



## Philosopher

Beny Karachun said:


> I guess America can keep killing Iranian generals, while Iran can keep on attacking sand dunes, fair trade



I guess you lack the ability to think long term and not realise this was just the overt reaction, the actual american killings are yet to come. You obviously lack the capacity to understand the significance of what happened last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

Beny Karachun said:


> I guess America can keep killing Iranian generals, while Iran can keep on attacking sand dunes, fair trade


This was just an overt slap to USA and USA made a humiliating step back from their promise to attack 52 targets in Iran if Iran attacks american assets---

What will follow is covert assassination of US and Israelis to send a real message-----Khamenei has already said couple of hours ago that this strike is not enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Hamartia Antidote said:


> A re-used pic from Gaza. Here it is last year
> https://telanganatoday.com/israel-gaza-ceasefire-strained-by-rockets-airstrikes


Sorry that was reminder if shit Americans have done here is a whole video enjoy. They both look similar. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214858521075957762

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

mangekyousharingan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214761608229965824
> Anyone who thinks we shouldn't get nukes. Think again



Iran should have nukes ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

maverick1977 said:


> i will not agree with you.. US has been maintaining an 1:100 ratio in battle field for every 1 US soldier lost, 100 enemies soldier are lost. US has an overwhelming firepower.. you should read iraqi battalion commander chronicles during the siege of bagdad. 3 iraqi units wiped out between 24-48 hours with 70% injuries, year 2003.


LOL... 2003? American bot until now still desperate to do face saving for American military?

17 years ago, I will agree. But in 2020, US has prove she is a paper Tiger. It just like Iran do a pearl harbor and Roosevelt decide to keep quiet and no response.. Can you imagine that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Aramagedon said:


> Us killed one Iranian general and their two bases were razed to the ground.


and the real revenge will start soon.

what's the global coffin prices delivery at US bases?!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

For everyone focusing on the casualty count, you're ignoring the fact that the end game here revolves around Iran's long term strategic goals of increasing Iranian influence and reducing US presence in the region, especially Iraq. 

If the US chooses not to escalate further and the Iraqis follow through with their demand to have the US withdraw within the next year or so, Iran will have won the war in Iraq. The recent actions by the US and Iran's response will also help the Iranian government with domestic Iranian protests and opposition, strengthening their control of the country.

Elsewhere, Assad is strengthening his position in Syria and Hezbollah remains strong in Lebanon. 

Soleimani was a charismatic personality but he was also a general APPOINTED to head a disciplined and strong institution to help implement Iran's broader policy goals. His assassination likely will not slow Iran's pursuit of those goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Beast

mohsen said:


> and the real revenge will start soon.
> 
> what's the global coffin prices delivery at US bases?!


I tell you! If Iranian armour column fought all the way to US bases in Iraq and wipe out all US soldiers. 

US will still not response.


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Let me tell you something here in US no one is worried about anything life goes on. These stories are usual for Americans. We in America were not worried about America instead were worried about Iran and hoped that Iran survive trump.
You can go ganghoo if you are Iranian or their supporters but I'm a Muslim and Its good that no American got killed or else Iran would have known who is what. Anyways so far my take on it is that General Solemani got killed accidentally and things got out of hand and the whole situation was controlled last night from both parites.
1. US General letter gets leaked 24hrs before the attack
2. Iraqi PM said they knew it was coming and Iran shared info.
3. No casualties 
4. De escalation process 
Iran has walked away from deal which Trump wanted from beginning and as long as Iran obliged the deal with Europe there can't be new deal now its possible maybe US Iran talks in near future.
Trump wont forget about Israel statement about staying out and it also played a role in him not escalating any further.


----------



## mangekyo

BHarwana said:


> Sorry that was reminder if shit Americans have done here is a whole video enjoy. They both look similar.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214858521075957762


beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Beast said:


> Indeed, a big victory for Iran. Soleimani did not died in vain. US lack the ball to fight Iran.



Consider this, the majority of the Iraqi army is Shia

The PMU groups are are Iranian proxies

And the Iraqi government has already requested foreign forces to leave although in a as yet non binding vote



*If U.S influence is reduced and even training the Iraqi army carries the risk of soldiers getting gunned down by Iranian proxies

Then the U.S is boxed

*
The reality was the U.S was frustrated both in Afghanistan and Iraq it had spent a eye watering amount and gotten thousands of U.S soldiers killed only to be increasingly sidelined



It's not always about total destruction or body count, it's about whether you are achieving your strategic goals

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Emotionally driven decision

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Indos said:


> Emotionally driven decision



No, they deliberately did not kill anyone. An emotional strike would have led to many dead americans and right now would have had a major conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Indos said:


> Emotionally driven decision


Nope it is calculated strategic response on a place where they had control and cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

hussain0216 said:


> The reality was the U.S was frustrated both in Afghanistan and Iraq it had spent a eye watering amount and gotten thousands of U.S soldiers killed only to be increasingly sidelined


Yep - the US did the same thing to the Soviets in Afghanistan and they've supported proxy groups and violent dictators overthrowing elected governments all over the world. Iran's democratically elected Mosadegh was overthrown because of the US.

What the Soleimani assassination shows is that the US, Trump specifically, got frustrated at being outplayed by the Iranians in this 'war by proxy' game.

Trump, and the US Establishment, need to reassess how good they are at proxy wars, especially in this part of the world - they lost in Vietnam, lost in Iraq, lost in Syria and have lost in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kastor

Beny Karachun said:


> I guess America can keep killing Iranian generals, while Iran can keep on attacking sand dunes, fair trade


You're just pissed that Iran just did the thing the world thought no one can do and live to see daylight. Well, just remember what it can do to your stolen country Rabbi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Beny Karachun said:


> I guess America can keep killing Iranian generals, while Iran can keep on attacking sand dunes, fair trade


Keep deluding.. US is a paper Tiger. Israel shall refrain from provoking Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GWXP

US is running away

The US forces have vacated two bases in northeastern Syria, and moved in the direction of Iraq, Syrian state-run Sana news agency reported on Wednesday.

Approximately 40 trucks with military equipment have left the Khrab al-Jir base in the Hasakah province heading to the village of al-Sweidyia near the Iraqi border, according to the news outlet.

Similarly, 50 trucks have exited the base in the city of al-Shadadi, heading north via the eastern road leading to al-Walid crossing to Iraq.

The agency noted that some al-Shadadi trucks came from the Deir ez-Zor province.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Philosopher

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Yep - the US did the same thing to the Soviets in Afghanistan and they've supported proxy groups and violent dictators overthrowing elected governments all over the world. Iran's democratically elected Mosadegh was overthrown because of the US.
> 
> What the Soleimani assassination shows is that the US, Trump specifically, got frustrated at being outplayed by the Iranians in this 'war by proxy' game.
> 
> Trump, and the US Establishment, need to reassess how good they are at proxy wars, especially in this part of the world - they lost in Vietnam, lost in Iraq, lost in Syria and have lost in Afghanistan.



Completely correct.

What's baffles me is surely they must have realised by killing Soleimani, this would not make their miserable record at this proxy war any better. Soleimani was a charismatic face of the qods force, but there are many more like him! Mark my word, things are going to get worse for the Americans now. One thing Iran does not lack are these strategic thinkers like Soleimani.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

BOOM BOOM BOOM ! Yankees roasting ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Yep - the US did the same thing to the Soviets in Afghanistan and they've supported proxy groups and violent dictators overthrowing elected governments all over the world. Iran's democratically elected Mosadegh was overthrown because of the US.
> 
> What the Soleimani assassination shows is that the US, Trump specifically, got frustrated at being outplayed by the Iranians in this 'war by proxy' game.
> 
> Trump, and the US Establishment, need to reassess how good they are at proxy wars, especially in this part of the world - they lost in Vietnam, lost in Iraq, lost in Syria and have lost in Afghanistan.



The U.S is still the strongest country in the world, but the world is changing and the world is more multi polar

Other countries are now countering to serve their own interests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Beast said:


> Keep deluding.. US is a paper Tiger. Israel shall refrain from provoking Iran.



And people talk about trump going to war with China! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Possible theory: Iran suspects Iraq snitched on Soleimanis location and warned Iraq about the attack to see if it will snitch again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Yep - the US did the same thing to the Soviets in Afghanistan and they've supported proxy groups and violent dictators overthrowing elected governments all over the world. Iran's democratically elected Mosadegh was overthrown because of the US.
> 
> What the Soleimani assassination shows is that the US, Trump specifically, got frustrated at being outplayed by the Iranians in this 'war by proxy' game.
> 
> Trump, and the US Establishment, need to reassess how good they are at proxy wars, especially in this part of the world - they lost in Vietnam, lost in Iraq, lost in Syria and have lost in Afghanistan.



well , Massive population was present at Shahid Muhandes funeral in Abadan and Khoramshahr before his body exit Iran and enter Iraq ....

this is source of power ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

hussain0216 said:


> The U.S is still the strongest country in the world, but the world is changing and the world is more multi polar



Agreed, but the areas in which they are the strongest in world does not guarantee victory for them! All they have is failure and failure.


----------



## hussain0216

Mr Robot said:


> Completely correct.
> 
> What's baffles me is surely they must have realised by killing Soleimani, this would not make their miserable record at this proxy war any better. Soleimani was a charismatic face of the qods force, but there are many more like him! Mark my word, things are going to get worse for the Americans now. One thing Iran does not lack are these strategic thinkers like Soleimani.



It was a retarded action

Iran was under strain from sanctions with a portion of the public looking for a reason to protest

All it did was unite Iran, invigorate their resolve and steel their determination

*Moronic thinking from the U.S, their is a reason the U.S is losing respect*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russel

Zyzz said:


> >tells US 5 hours beforehand that they will strike the bases
> >all soldiers evacuate
> >missiles land, killing 0 soldiers
> >country propaganda runs their mouth about "slap in face" and "80 dead US soldiers"(how'd they know, were they there and counting the exact numbers)
> >trump tweets all is well(you literally can't lie about soldier deaths in the west as families go on mass protests, look at bush era)
> >Iran foreign minister immediately tweets "we don't want war or retaliation"
> >This is their severe revenge and red flag hoisting(drama)
> >end up shooting down a Ukranian plane, claim didn't shoot it down but at the same time won't hand over blackbox
> >People who can see through this bullshit are laughing, only literal idiots are eating up the "80 dead"


Where are you from? Do any country showed balls to attack USA base directly after WWii? Russia? China? Turkey? Pakistan? Name it. No one. So don’t be dumb!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Yep - the US did the same thing to the Soviets in Afghanistan and they've supported proxy groups and violent dictators overthrowing elected governments all over the world. Iran's democratically elected Mosadegh was overthrown because of the US.
> 
> What the Soleimani assassination shows is that the US, Trump specifically, got frustrated at being outplayed by the Iranians in this 'war by proxy' game.
> 
> Trump, and the US Establishment, need to reassess how good they are at proxy wars, especially in this part of the world - they lost in Vietnam, lost in Iraq, lost in Syria and have lost in Afghanistan.


US was just angry at Suleimani for defeating US founded ISIS terrorist group.

There were no proxy activity in Iraq before this incident, but now we will see endless attacks on US forces, Americans opened the gate of hell on themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russel

Beny Karachun said:


> I guess America can keep killing Iranian generals, while Iran can keep on attacking sand dunes, fair trade


You are brain dead!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

hussain0216 said:


> The U.S is still the strongest country in the world, but the world is changing and the world is more multi polar
> 
> Other countries are now countering to serve their own interests


There is no doubt that the US can win a conventional war, but then what? Influence isn’t just about pummeling an opposing military force into the ground- you have to deal with the aftermath, And as you said, time have changed. Conflicts don’t end just because the opposing military force has been destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

It doesn't make sense. Bush, Obama and even the Israelis didn't target Soleimani because they were afraid of the consequences. If the consequences are 2 bases damaged and 0 casualties. Then I don't see a reason why they didn't do it before. Damage to 2 bases that will probably be rebuilt very soon vs Soleimani is a great bargain.


----------



## GWXP

I think it is 2 times more than that....

*The Pentagon estimates that Iran is in possession of more than 2,000 ballistic missiles*
*
https://www.foxnews.com/world/iran-attack-ballistic-missiles*


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> Since this is actually an american site. I am not surprised the American desperate trying to stop more discussion of this missile attack by purposely shut down this website after their big mouth president until now still dare not respond despite US bases being openly hit by missile..



LOL! This isn't China.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-defence-forum-site-not-working.648795/#post-12002484

*The Eagle *
*SENIOR MODERATOR*

Forum was down by the Administration for up-gradation process. All is well now. Please continue as usual.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

mangekyousharingan said:


> It doesn't make sense. Bush, Obama and even the Israelis didn't target Soleimani because they were afraid of the consequences. If the consequences are 2 bases damaged and 0 casualties. Then I don't see a reason why they didn't do it before. Damage to 2 bases that will probably be rebuilt very soon vs Soleimani is a great bargain.


this is just overt reaction---a slap to usa what will follow is covert assassinations against US generals to send a message

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

Trump’s motto is shoot first and question later, and we all know the US tend to respond 10x more severely.

I can't see them letting it go without making Trump look weak when he said he will retaliate if the bases or troops are touched.

So, any predictions on Trump's speech?


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! This isn't China.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-defence-forum-site-not-working.648795/#post-12002484
> 
> *The Eagle SENIOR MODERATOR*
> 
> Forum was down by the Administration for up-gradation process. All is well now. Please continue as usual.
> 
> Regards,


Such a coincidence. I see  So tell me when is US going to teach Iran a lesson after the bragging of threat against Iran from Donald Duck?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russel

Aramagedon said:


> BOOM BOOM BOOM ! Yankees roasting ..


12 seconds hit and one airport or base is destroyed or disabled badly at least! Bravo Iran! Price may be higher, make them count!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mangekyo

GWXP said:


> this is just overt reaction---a slap to usa what will follow is covert assassinations against US generals to send a message


risking one US general vs Soleimani is still a great bargain. Nothing not worth risking. Especially back in 2000s when Iran was much weaker than it is now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rogue1

BHarwana said:


> Sorry that was reminder if shit Americans have done here is a whole video enjoy. They both look similar.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214858521075957762


I'm no expert, but the explosions that were shown including the above were not very big. I expect a mortar round to make such an explosion but i think i watch too many movies. But seriously what would be the payload on such a missile?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Saho said:


> Trump’s motto is shoot first and question later, and we all know the US tend to respond 10x more severely.
> 
> I can't see them letting it go without making Trump look weak when he said he will retaliate if the bases or troops are touched.
> 
> So, any predictions on Trump's speech?


LOL.. Serious? Trump is just a big mouth. He never mean anything what he say. Yes, retaliate by sending 120,000 US troops into Iran or Iraq. I can be sure, he will lose the re election if that happened. But he will still lose the re election by not responding.. 

Trump has stupidly dig a political grave for himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

mangekyousharingan said:


> It doesn't make sense. Bush, Obama and even the Israelis didn't target Soleimani because they were afraid of the consequences. If the consequences are 2 bases damaged and 0 casualties. Then I don't see a reason why they didn't do it before. Damage to 2 bases that will probably be rebuilt very soon vs Soleimani is a great bargain.


Not a bargain at all. Soleimani wasn’t a dictator or the only general capable of running the IGRC. The Iranian military is disciplined and has plenty of other people capable of stepping into the role. You think those under Soleimani weren’t in the loop on the tactics and strategies being used by the IGRC/Quds? As an example, do the leadership changes at the CIA, Pentagon, Pakistan Army, ISI weaken the institution and the institutional direction? 

Even neutralizing leaders in groups like the TTP, Afghan Taliban etc had little to no impact on their operations. Pakistan had to go after the foot soldiers, mid level commanders & their support base and essentially uproot the entire group from Pakistan to minimize their operations against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

mangekyousharingan said:


> It doesn't make sense. Bush, Obama and even the Israelis didn't target Soleimani because they were afraid of the consequences. If the consequences are 2 bases damaged and 0 casualties. Then I don't see a reason why they didn't do it before. Damage to 2 bases that will probably be rebuilt very soon vs Soleimani is a great bargain.



Consider it the overt opening salvo


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> Such a coincidence.



Oh the PDF admins are liars


----------



## OldTwilight

GWXP said:


> I think it is 2 times more than that....
> 
> *The Pentagon estimates that Iran is in possession of more than 2,000 ballistic missiles
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/iran-attack-ballistic-missiles*




at least 10 times more .... for past 25 years when the west and east didnt sell any Fighter jet to us , we directed all the money to building missiles ...

8 years ago we run out of storage position for our missiles and we had to slow down production of missiles but increase the accuracy and destruction power newer version and upgrade older versions ...

recently , we slow down our missile production and directed some budget to anti air defense system which 3rd Khordad , 15th Khordad and Bavar 373 are the result ...

and now we are going to revive our air force , we already asked for more than 100 Su-30 which will be for defensive mission ... 

If we can build good engine or buy good engine , our own fighter program will pass it 20 years old bottle neck and then even our air force become a nightmare for our enemies ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

GWXP said:


> this is just overt reaction---a slap to usa what will follow is covert assassinations against US generals to send a message



US analysts agree that Iran deliberately targeted the based at points and times that would result in minimal or no US casualties --- but the message is clear: the US can very quickly lose thousands of troops stationed in the Middle East. 

And thousands of coffins arriving back in the US would cause a pretty big issue --- even though Iran might be at the receiving end of an overwhelming response, possibly even tactical nukes. 

It is for this reason that I believe ALL States that wish to resist American hegemony in the region MUST possess not just a nuclear capability but a credible triad and second-strike capability. If Iran could set off dirty bombs in Manhattan and vaporize US bases in the region, the equation would be very different --- so I HOPE that Iran does have a clandestine nuclear capability!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Oh the PDF admins are liars



Trump knows about the power and influence of the PDF

We will not be silenced


----------



## Aramagedon

Russel said:


> 12 seconds hit and one airport or base is destroyed or disabled badly at least! Bravo Iran! Price may be higher, make them count!


Thanks. This is just *the first moments of first Iranian wave of attack.*

We are heavily celebrating in Iran.  
really proud of our great nation and our leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## R Wing

OldTwilight said:


> at least 10 times more .... for past 25 years when the west and east didnt sell any Fighter jet to us , we directed all the money to building missiles ...
> 
> 8 years ago we run out of storage position for our missiles and we had to slow down production of missiles but increase the accuracy and destruction power newer version and upgrade older versions ...
> 
> recently , we slow down our missile production and directed some budget to anti air defense system which 3rd Khordad , 15th Khordad and Bavar 373 are the result ...
> 
> and now we are going to revive our air force , we already asked for more than 100 Su-30 which will be more for defensive mission and if we can build good engine or buy good engine , our own fighter program will pass it 20 years old bottle neck ....



InshaAllah.

No country is perfect --- and Iran is far from it. But it's the only country standing up to Zionist - American dominance of the region. The Gulf Arab states are already Zionist and American slaves. For this reason, Iran has my eternal respect and admiration.



Aramagedon said:


> Thanks. This is just *the first moments of first Iranian wave of attack.*
> 
> We are heavily celebrating in Iran.



Let's see what Trump says. Praying for Iran's safety. 

Why is there so much confusion about casualties? One group is suggesting (and it makes sense) that Iran targeted areas of the base and at times that it knew would cause minimal or no US casualties --- to send a message rather than actually kill Americans. Another group (just one or two Iranian sources) are saying that dozens of Americans are dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

mohsen said:


> US was just angry at Suleimani for defeating US founded ISIS terrorist group.
> 
> There were no proxy activity in Iraq before this incident, but now we will see endless attacks on US forces, Americans opened the gate of hell on themselves.


Lol only talking nothing else. How many dead Americans are there???


----------



## Philosopher

To people trying to downgrade this attack. Remember this, this was the first direct attack by a nation on US assets in peacetime since ww2. The symbolic nature of this cannot be understated. And don't forget, the true killing will come in a mostly covert manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Knight Rider

Iran should target and bomb those before the US Response. If Iran sense an incoming counterattack by the US vis intelligence reports. Better to wipe them out before they can take and give a proper response.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Aramagedon said:


> Thanks. This is just *the first moments of first Iranian wave of attack.*
> 
> We are heavily celebrating in Iran.
> really proud of our great nation and our leaders.


Celebrating for fail attacks?


----------



## Imran Khan

Aramagedon said:


> And no one captured their soldiers since WW2.


please read some history sir .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Rogue1 said:


> I'm no expert, but the explosions that were shown including the above were not very big. I expect a mortar round to make such an explosion but i think i watch too many movies. But seriously what would be the payload on such a missile?


These were medium range missiles. The explosions were big as the video is being shot from distance. The explosions were projecting vertically which they were hitting buildings if explosion projects horizontal it means it is in open ground. I will say some where 250 too 500 kg of war head.


----------



## Imran Khan

fallstuff said:


> I am wondering if Patriot System was used to engage the incoming missiles ?


its not available in iraq sir .


----------



## Philosopher

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Lol only talking nothing else. How many dead Americans are there???



Only a juvenile individual would try and reduce the significance of what happened by saying "oh but did americans die tho?" Clearly Iran did not want to kill any of them to stop a full blown war. THINK for a second before posting.


----------



## Beast

mangekyousharingan said:


> It doesn't make sense. Bush, Obama and even the Israelis didn't target Soleimani because they were afraid of the consequences. If the consequences are 2 bases damaged and 0 casualties. Then I don't see a reason why they didn't do it before. Damage to 2 bases that will probably be rebuilt very soon vs Soleimani is a great bargain.


Are you really an Iranian supporter? You totally forget the point. The missile attack is a testimonial US will not escalate further even Iran take more bigger step in Iraq involvement or further action to slowly force out US bases. Its not just about how many casualty or not. Trump has threaten to declare war on Iran if they retaliate and US failed to live up its threat. Nobody will take US seriously. Iran has a free hand to further drag Iraq closer to them than US. 

US need to send a strong response by bombing many targets in Iran or send ground troops to engage Iranian to prove any further action will not be tolerant. But they did not. You think Iran is going to be scared of US more or bolder?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

R Wing said:


> InshaAllah.
> 
> No country is perfect --- and Iran is far from it. But it's the only country standing up to Zionist - American dominance of the region. The Gulf Arab states are already Zionist and American slaves. For this reason, Iran has my eternal respect and admiration.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what Trump says. Praying for Iran's safety.
> 
> Why is there so much confusion about casualties? One group is suggesting (and it makes sense) that Iran targeted areas of the base and at times that it knew would cause minimal or no US casualties --- to send a message rather than actually kill Americans. Another group (just one or two Iranian sources) are saying that dozens of Americans are dead.


American casualties is certainly high but they hide it.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Celebrating for fail attacks?



We should worry about what we would do in such a situation. Oh wait --- we closed NATO routes temporarily after Salala --- how brave! We did nothing after Zia's assassination. 

No other country has the balls to hit a US base where there could easily have been casualties (and may have been) directly with its own missiles. This is a big deal. 

Do you want Iran to start competing 1:1 with the world's only military hyper-power? At least acknowledge the gravity of what has happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Oh the PDF admins are liars


LOL.. Why quote this sentence and avoid other inquiry? When is US going to carpet bomb Iranian back to stone age? Or US is just a paper tiger?  I think US is now called donald duck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214453862918000640

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Celebrating for fail attacks?



The one thing that has failed is your attempts at trolling.


----------



## mangekyo

Mr Robot said:


> To people trying to downgrade this attack. Remember this, this was the first direct attack by a nation on US assets in peacetime since ww2. The symbolic nature of this cannot be understated. And don't forget, the true killing will come in a mostly covert manner.



Nobody is questioning the symbolic nature of this attack. No one has touched US since ww2, they thought they are untouchable, that they can do whatever they want and no one dares to touch them. This attack proved them otherwise, they are shitting their pants now. 

But, they killed our national hero, we mourned for 3 days, millions of people were out on the streets. His death has been on the news for the past 5. They promised us the mother of all attacks. And they give us this?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

R Wing said:


> We should worry about what we would do in such a situation. Oh wait --- we closed NATO routes temporarily after Salala --- how brave! We did nothing after Zia's assassination.
> 
> No other country has the balls to hit a US base where there could easily have been casualties (and may have been) directly with its own missiles. This is a big deal.
> 
> Do you want Iran to start competing 1:1 with the world's only military hyper-power? At least acknowledge the gravity of what has happened.


We beat the shit out of Americans in Afghanistan after Salala attack


----------



## Imran Khan

Aramagedon said:


> American casualties is certainly high but they hide it.


we are talking about USA not mayanmar N.korea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

PakSword said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214453862918000640



HAHAHAHA that ending.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

HannibalBarca said:


> So it turned out to be a show for de-escalation... No casualties whatever US or IQ and bases are still operating, with minor destruction...
> For those who wanted to be a true revenge... it's a fail... as for those who still accept the gesture in hope to "de-escalate" and therefore no falling into a war...it's a win.
> 
> Almost everyone is happy... The pop can say we hit US bases... The gov can say we did our duty of revenge... The US can save the face after their fiasco... and the region can continue their biz...
> 
> Now that Symmetrical warfare is over... let's see the asymmetrical one... with militias... are they gonna keep that line... revenge without escalation or are they just going to mess it up for Iran/Iraq/US etc... I'm sure their Leaders got the memo from Iran... but the base is a bit "out of touch" in such circumstances...
> 
> And in all this mess... 180 innocent died for nothing/incompetent AA operators...



And it's the way to go. They have upper hand in regional game, why go all "Marg bar" and lose it completely. Iranian Mullah knows when to compromise, they have shown you Arabs multiple times. 




Zyzz said:


> >tells US 5 hours beforehand that they will strike the bases
> >all soldiers evacuate
> >missiles land, killing 0 soldiers
> >country propaganda runs their mouth about "slap in face" and "80 dead US soldiers"(how'd they know, were they there and counting the exact numbers)
> >trump tweets all is well(you literally can't lie about soldier deaths in the west as families go on mass protests, look at bush era)
> >Iran foreign minister immediately tweets "we don't want war or retaliation"
> >This is their severe revenge and red flag hoisting(drama)
> >end up shooting down a Ukranian plane, claim didn't shoot it down but at the same time won't hand over blackbox
> >People who can see through this bullshit are laughing, only literal idiots are eating up the "80 dead"



Iranian claims are meant for local consumption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Imran Khan said:


>



These are first stage of missiles.


----------



## mangekyo

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Lol only talking nothing else. How many dead Americans are there???


And what have you done for the 4k+ victims of US dronestrikes?


----------



## Philosopher

Max said:


> Iranian claims are meant for local consumption.



1- Iran openly targets US assets essentially declaring war
2- Your response: ItS FoR LoCaL CoNsUmPtIoN


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Mr Robot said:


> 1- Iran openly targets US assets essentially declaring war
> 2- Your response: ItS FoR LoCaL CoNsUmPtIoN


Correction - the US openly assassinated a serving senior Iranian General essentially declaring war - Iran responded in self defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

It’s becoming clear this was all about saving face for Iran and deescalating tensions. The US assasinated the Iranian #2 and Iran essentially did nothing in return except hit a bunch of nothing. US missile defense batteries weren’t even deployed at these sites. 

Had Iran killed any Americans it would be an entirely different story this morning. I have to say I’m disappointed. I thought Iran would put up an actual fight in revenge for Soleimani.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Unconfirmed info:

Missiles which Iran has used are Fateh-313 with 500km range, and Qiam with 800km range.
Qiam missiles were equipped with rainy warheads (cluster ammunition) and radar distortion system.

Attack on US bases in Taji and Erbil was done by other parties.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214905768207618049

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Mr Robot said:


> These are first stage of missiles.


lolzzz and missile were not multi stage . did you look them ?


----------



## Aramagedon

Imran Khan said:


> we are talking about USA not mayanmar N.korea





Imran Khan said:


> lolzzz and missile were not multi stage . did you look them ?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drone_strikes_in_Pakistan


----------



## Philosopher

mangekyousharingan said:


> But, they killed our national hero, we mourned for 3 days, millions of people were out on the streets. His death has been on the news for the past 5. They promised us the mother of all attacks. And they give us this?



I see your point of view, but remember this. Iran has many Soleimani waiting in line. Look at at Iranian history for past 4 decades alone, there is a zero shortage of strategic thinkers. This new Qods force commander (who we don't know anything about) could be superior to Soleimani. Gen Soleimani was a charismatic figure, but don't ever assume he was single handily doing everything. Also, becoming a martyr was something he yearned for, he got his wish. Don't be worried thinking Qods will stop expanding, on the contrary, it will expand. Wait and see bro, wait and see.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

I see very little damage to base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

This episode, in whatsoever manner, it was planned and executed, clearly shows that neither Iran, nor US, intend to escalate, beyond a certain threshold point. This situation is encouraging and appreciable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Aramagedon said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drone_strikes_in_Pakistan


this is not the answer USA hide causality ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Americans truly have no shame:

Some visible air defenses in the Ain Alasad airbase:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214833605186326529

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

F-22Raptor said:


> It’s becoming clear this was all about saving face for Iran and deescalating tensions. The US assasinated the Iranian #2 and Iran essentially did nothing in return except hit a bunch of nothing. US missile defense batteries weren’t even deployed at these sites.
> 
> Had Iran killed any Americans it would be an entirely different story this morning. I have to say I’m disappointed. I thought Iran would put up an actual fight in revenge for Soleimani.


i think their ego is satisfied now by this drama . all is well unless no one harmed they can enjoy it .


----------



## BHarwana

Here is damage to the base. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214917937661911040


----------



## Philosopher

Imran Khan said:


> lolzzz and missile were not multi stage . did you look them ?



I did, but evidently you're blind and can't see that clearly the warhead section is missing, i.e this was the stage that fell. Every time there is an Iranian missile strike, bunch of kids find the pic of first stages etc and say "look Iran's missile fell short" when in this cause, even pentagon confirmed that missile hit. Lay off the drugs for a while.


----------



## mangekyo

Beast said:


> Are you really an Iranian supporter? You totally forget the point. The missile attack is a testimonial US will not escalate further even Iran take more bigger step in Iraq involvement or further action to slowly force out US bases. Its not just about how many casualty or not. Trump has threaten to declare war on Iran if they retaliate and US failed to live up its threat. Nobody will take US seriously. Iran has a free hand to further drag Iraq closer to them than US.
> 
> US need to send a strong response by bombing many targets in Iran or send ground troops to engage Iranian to prove any further action will not be tolerant. But they did not. You think Iran is going to be scared of US more or bolder?



I didn't look at it that way. Iran needs to take advantage of the situation fast


----------



## PakGuns

PakFactor said:


> True. If anyone is surprised this happened is an idiot. They didn’t sit around like Pakistan after US droned our boys. It’s Iranian train of thought.


we took revenge on salala checkpost by very different mean, you can find news of a major attack on Nato airbase where our assets managed to destroy 4 aircrafts on ground completely and killed a couple of foreign troops too....
bcause going for open war was stupid, with a corrupt government ruling Pakistan at that time...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Lol only talking nothing else. How many dead Americans are there???


lol, videos of Iran pounding US base is available, why You don't ask Americans to show their intact base?!
show us the so called hitting nothing!


----------



## striver44

BHarwana said:


> Here is damage to the base.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214917937661911040


That's old footage from saudi aramco attack


----------



## Beast

F-22Raptor said:


> It’s becoming clear this was all about saving face for Iran and deescalating tensions. The US assasinated the Iranian #2 and Iran essentially did nothing in return except hit a bunch of nothing. US missile defense batteries weren’t even deployed at these sites.
> 
> Had Iran killed any Americans it would be an entirely different story this morning. I have to say I’m disappointed. I thought Iran would put up an actual fight in revenge for Soleimani.


LOL... I know loser American will desperate face saving with low cheap response like you. Try claiming Iran attack is useless. Iran has slapped you now. And that is all you can do by using your mouth only? 

Indeed, US is paper tiger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

mohsen said:


> Americans truly have no shame:
> 
> Some visible air defenses in the Ain Alasad airbase:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214833605186326529


Its an old image (4 Years old) there are recent images available why not analyse them.


----------



## Ansu fati

The only important thing from the “revenge” is that iran targeted directly us we will see what will trump do because this can set dangerous precedent states like russia might be empowered to do something in ukraine again or china in honkong/taiwan
Anyway there will be certain dead us soldiers when iranian proxy(pmf) starts suicidal attacks maybe not now but for sure in the coming weeks/months


----------



## Russel

Knight Rider said:


> Iran should target and bomb those before the US Response. If Iran sense an incoming counterattack by the US vis intelligence reports. Better to wipe them out before they can take and give a proper response.


USA will lose thousands of troops within hour once Iran decides to go full scale attack on USA military in the region! So USA in no position to do that. They have to leave the region to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I see very little damage to base.


@mohsen


----------



## GWXP

F-22Raptor said:


> It’s becoming clear this was all about saving face for Iran and deescalating tensions. The US assasinated the Iranian #2 and Iran essentially did nothing in return except hit a bunch of nothing. US missile defense batteries weren’t even deployed at these sites.
> 
> Had Iran killed any Americans it would be an entirely different story this morning. I have to say I’m disappointed. I thought Iran would put up an actual fight in revenge for Soleimani.


Dont you read previous posts....Khamenei said that this slap in the face of USA is not enough....this was overt response ...US assets were attacked and US made a step back like a pussy....

What will follow next is covert revenge to kill americans and eject them from the region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

F-22Raptor said:


> It’s becoming clear this was all about saving face for Iran and deescalating tensions.



So Iran directly hit your bases and did not kill anyone (on purpose) and this is your only response, pathetic!





> The US assasinated the Iranian #2 and Iran essentially did nothing in return except hit a bunch of nothing. US missile defense batteries weren’t even deployed at these sites.



Sure buddy, keep telling yourself that. What do you call a nation openly targeting your assets from it's soil? act of war? or act of deescalation LOL.



> Had Iran killed any Americans it would be an entirely different story this morning.



So basically you're saying, America is fine with you targetting their assets, just please don't kill any of us. How pathetic!!! Don't worry, you'll see americans in body bags soon. This was just a overt attack to humiliate your clown in chief.




> I have to say I’m disappointed. I thought Iran would put up an actual fight in revenge for Soleimani.



Easy to say that sitting in your granma's basement. Would you be drafted? You'd be going back home in body bags kid. Don't talk tough.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Max

Mr Robot said:


> 1- Iran openly targets US assets essentially declaring war
> 2- Your response: ItS FoR LoCaL CoNsUmPtIoN



1. There will be no war unless Trump wants one, what Iran did was good for giving space to Trump for rethinking.
2. Other then Iranian or pro Iranian propaganda, most neutral observer, analyst agree that claims of US casualties are for local consumption, it started sound very desperate when you start giving press releases about enemy loses instead of your own.


----------



## Philosopher

Max said:


> 1
> 2. Other then Iranian or pro Iranian propaganda, most neutral observer, analyst agree that claims of US casualties are for local consumption.



Iran officially did not declare any casaulties. Stop spreading lies and misinformation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

striver44 said:


> That's old footage from saudi aramco attack



Can you please post the old footage?
Aramco had 2 firs not so many I think.


----------



## Max

Mr Robot said:


> Iran officially did not declare any casaulties. Stop spreading lies and misinformation.



Iranian state media reported US casualties.


----------



## Philosopher

Max said:


> Iranian state media reported US casualties.



No they did not. I was watching their state media and nothing of that such was mentioned by any official. Some posts on twitter is not official Iranian claims. Why don't you go ahead and show me a single Iranian official making such a claim. You won't because this attack was not meant to kill and start a broader war.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

F-22Raptor said:


> It’s becoming clear this was all about saving face for Iran and deescalating tensions. The US assasinated the Iranian #2 and Iran essentially did nothing in return except hit a bunch of nothing. US missile defense batteries weren’t even deployed at these sites.
> 
> Had Iran killed any Americans it would be an entirely different story this morning. I have to say I’m disappointed. I thought Iran would put up an actual fight in revenge for Soleimani.


Iran's pursuit of their long term goals is more important than entering a conventional conflict that they would likely lose (even if after inflicting significant damage in the region). 

Exercising patience and restraint in the pursuit of long term goals would be something the US establishment would do well to learn. But of course US domestic political dynamics result in calls for such patience and restraint 'weak on national security'.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saho

Trump's speech is up soon


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Imran Khan said:


> lolzzz and missile were not multi stage . did you look them ?


The US has confirmed that all but one missile hit the 2 bases, has it not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @mohsen


and what's visible in that low resolution picture? nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max

Mr Robot said:


> No they did not. I was watching their state media and nothing of that such was mentioned by any official. Some posts on twitter is not official Iranian claims. Why don't you go ahead and show me a single Iranian official making such a claim. You won't because this attack was not meant to kill and start a broader war.



What is Fars news?

https://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13981018000275


----------



## Aramagedon

BOOM BOOM BOOM ! Poor sorry occupier yankees roasting 

The first wave of attacks:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214932289265786884

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Its now up to the Orange now had there been American casualties he could have gotten support for further Retaliation but its getting highly unlikely he will attack Iran Directly. PMU an other Iranian Militias in Iraq are another story and could be hit.
But one can never be sure what Trump might do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amavous

Aramagedon said:


> BOOM BOOM BOOM ! Americans roasting
> 
> 
> The first wave of attacks:



This is old footage of Israeli attacks on Gaza strip


----------



## Philosopher

Max said:


> What is Fars news?
> 
> https://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13981018000275



This is just a repeat of those rumors from twitter etc. I am following Iran's media heavily right now and I have not seen a single official make statement of casualties. Fars news has a history of repeating claims found online. They once even posted something from the satire news "the onion". Don't use fars news as an official voice. Once a statement that can be verified to be from an official is made, I'll post it here.


----------



## Imran Khan

Mr Robot said:


> I did, but evidently you're blind and can't see that clearly the warhead section is missing, i.e this was the stage that fell. Every time there is an Iranian missile strike, bunch of kids find the pic of first stages etc and say "look Iran's missile fell short" when in this cause, even pentagon confirmed that missile hit. Lay off the drugs for a while.


 how about stop getting personal and it will be better to learn

you are on defense forum and teaching us multi stage missile technology ?

let me teach you 

Fateh-313 is single stage missile







qaim is also single stage missile






here is how multi stage missile look like 








Aramagedon said:


> BOOM BOOM BOOM ! Poor sorry occupier yankees roasting
> 
> The first wave of attacks:


using israeli video on gaza attack is not good idea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ansu fati

What will do trump when pmf kills us soldiers?
Will he strike only pmf?? Or directly iran??


----------



## Philosopher

Imran Khan said:


> how about stop getting personal and it will be better to learn
> 
> you are on defense forum and teaching us multi stage missile technology ?
> 
> let me teach you
> 
> Fateh-313 is single stage missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qaim is also single stage missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is how multi stage missile look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using israeli video on gaza attack is not good idea



@AgNoStiC MuSliM

This guy is obviously just here to troll.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> LOL.. Why quote this sentence and avoid other inquiry? When is US going to carpet bomb Iranian back to stone age? Or US is just a paper tiger?  I think US is now called donald duck.



As I recall people like you were laughing loudly after Saddam was saying stuff. Then when the US did exactly that...you suddenly did a 180 in horror.

There is no need to flatten Iran. They haven't invaded anybody. If anything the Iraqi's should missile them back for killing their people.

Speaking of paper tiger...you find Wang Wei yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Mr Robot said:


> I did, but evidently you're blind and can't see that clearly the warhead section is missing, i.e this was the stage that fell. Every time there is an Iranian missile strike, bunch of kids find the pic of first stages etc and say "look Iran's missile fell short" when in this cause, even pentagon confirmed that missile hit. Lay off the drugs for a while.





Mr Robot said:


> @AgNoStiC MuSliM
> 
> This guy is obviously just here to troll.


 this is what call trolling and insulting other members calling other blind and in drugs getting personal and trolling .


----------



## NeonNinja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214933160762449922


----------



## mangekyo

US official: The vote to out US from Iraq is non binding and not legal.


----------



## Philosopher

Imran Khan said:


> this is what call trolling and insulting other members calling other blind and in drugs getting personal and trolling .



YOU are the one trolling. We know most of the missiles hit and you post some first stage of a missile as a tool for trolling. Grow up!


----------



## PakFactor

PakGuns said:


> we took revenge on salala checkpost by very different mean, you can find news of a major attack on Nato airbase where our assets managed to destroy 4 aircrafts on ground completely and killed a couple of foreign troops too....
> bcause going for open war was stupid, with a corrupt government ruling Pakistan at that time...



Can you bring an article because when I look it up to many but nothing about air craft etc


----------



## Imran Khan

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The US has confirmed that all but one missile hit the 2 bases, has it not?


yes sir missile have been hit IRAQI bases where few US troops are there or may be not at all now


----------



## like_a_boss

look at accuracy !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214933978320457729

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amavous

the damage looks minimal considering 500kg warhead as claimed by Iranian media. 500KG dead weight at that speed can do more damage than that, let alone the explosive.

I think warheads were also lighter maybe 100 kg or less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

like_a_boss said:


> look at accuracy !!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214933978320457729



HOLY CRAP!!!! talk about accuracy!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Imran Khan said:


> qaim is also single stage missile


Qiam appears to have a separable warhead per open source information. So the remains could be of the missile body falling to earth after warhead separation.

The missile lacks fins which is impressive since it means that the Iranians have developed some pretty sophisticated guidance and engines. I believe all of Pakistan's missiles still have fins.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

Amavous said:


> the damage looks minimal considering 500kg warhead as claimed by Iranian media. 500KG dead weight at that speed can do more damage than that, let alone the explosive.
> 
> I think warheads were also lighter maybe 100 kg or less.


it will not effective IRAQ have been hit by IRAN and US is happy on it .


----------



## Philosopher

Amavous said:


> the damage looks minimal considering 500kg warhead as claimed by Iranian media. 500KG dead weight at that speed can do more damage than that, let alone the explosive.
> 
> I think warheads were also lighter maybe 100 kg or less.



they most definitely reduced warhead to deliberately reduce chances of casaulties. The warhead may have even been remove of explosive material. Kinetic energy alone could explain that level of damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Phantom.

Mr Robot said:


> @AgNoStiC MuSliM
> 
> This guy is obviously just here to troll.


when he is telling the truth then he is trolling....lol nice


----------



## Imran Khan

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Qiam appears to have a separable warhead per open source information. So the remains could be of the missile body falling to earth after warhead separation.
> 
> The missile lacks fins which is impressive since it means that the Iranians have developed some pretty sophisticated guidance and engines. I believe all of Pakistan's missiles still have fins.


in this case i can not comment unless i see warhead in images too . yes you could be right boss .


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> As I recall people like you were laughing loudly after Saddam was saying stuff. Then when the US did exactly that...you suddenly did a 180 in horror.
> 
> There is no need to flatten Iran. They haven't invaded anybody. If anything the Iraqi's should missile them back for killing their people.


Did Saddam even try hit a US base? See how this loser try divert the topic to avoid embarrassment. We all know US has no backbone to fight back. Nobody force American to brag about bravado and full retaliation if attack. It's your own stupidity that makes you now a clown. 

I know US military is going to respond only 20 years later. Maybe that can ease abit of your humiliation.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Amavous said:


> the damage looks minimal considering 500kg warhead as claimed by Iranian media. 500KG dead weight at that speed can do more damage than that, let alone the explosive.
> 
> I think warheads were also lighter maybe 100 kg or less.


The Iranians also told the Iraqi PM in advance. I think it's obvious they were giving the US plenty of advance warning to minimize the actual human damage.

It's a warning against the US escalating further - let's see if the Orangutan in the White House acts rationally and deescalates.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Philosopher

CHAOS BRINGER said:


> when he is telling the truth then he is trolling....lol nice



He is demonstrably wrong, he is obviously trolling or just ignorant. Do facts on the ground not mean anything? obviously no to trolls.


----------



## Sina-1

Imran Khan said:


> in this case i can not comment unless i see warhead in images too . yes you could be right boss .


 Warhead are vaporized upon impact genius!


----------



## Philosopher

TRUMP ABOUT TO GIVE SPEECH"


----------



## HannibalBarca

Assad Base damage... almost nothing...
Anyway at least no war... that's the most important hing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

@Mr Robot @Imran Khan 

*Guys, enough with the personal attacks. Argue with facts, sources etc. Wait for more information if enough information isn't available yet.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

HannibalBarca said:


> Assad Base damage... almost nothing...
> Anyway at least no war... that's the most important hing.



You're missing the point!! They just demonstrated their accuracy. The warheads were most definitely just kinetic! 500-1000kg warhead would have done much more!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

NeonNinja said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214933160762449922



The helo's are still nicely lined up, lol.


----------



## Philosopher

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> @Mr Robot @Imran Khan
> 
> *Guys, enough with the personal attacks. Argue with facts, sources etc. Wait for more information if enough information isn't available yet.*



Sorry Sir. Will do.

@Imran Khan bro, sorry if I insulted you.



PakFactor said:


> The helo's are still nicely lined up, lol.



That's probably cause they returned them after the attack. Heli and planes were all over the air last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Mr Robot said:


> they most definitely reduced warhead to deliberately reduce chances of casaulties. The warhead may have even been remove of explosive material. Kinetic energy alone could explain that level of damage.


There were sounds of explosion


----------



## Imran Khan

HannibalBarca said:


> Assad Base damage... almost nothing...
> Anyway at least no war... that's the most important hing.


lets see trump's reaction on it


----------



## Amavous

All eyes on trump now. Live in a moment


----------



## Philosopher

mangekyousharingan said:


> There were sounds of explosion



Probably just impact. Kinetic energy alone would have been insane. They would have been traveling at hyper sonic speeds bro.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Well balanced and calculated answer which is part of the strategic goal of removing pigs from our region. People should analyze the message which Iran gave, before leaving stupid comment behind.

1. Iran hit the US bases without consulting US, means Iran does not talk with terrorists and occupiers.

2. Only Iraqi prime minister was informed, that means Iran does only recognize Iraqi government.

3. Iran did only say there will be an attack on positions of US forces in Iraq, without mentioning which place would be targeted. Here Iran created the element of fear and panic for US forces.

4. The places which were hit also had NATO lapdogs in them. Iran did not contact any NATO country before the attack. This was a massage to NATO mercenaries of US nearby and far: you wont escape in case of war. Direct reaction of some EU and NATO countries is some panic and asking for pull out of Iraq.

5. Message was given to the world about the firm regional connection of Axis of resistance when Hezbollah mentioned we will raze down Haifa if Iran gets attacked.

6. Message was given to persian Gulf puppets that they will not escape the war: Abudhabi and Dubai would become targets.

7. Patriots and other systems did not stop the missiles.

8. The beautiful sound and explosions caused by the missiles near Erbil gave a message to US piglets in KRG. Jewish gang of Barzani and other puppets, including the extremely racist population there have to expect measures against them which will make their life difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Relax guys. All is Well


----------



## F-22Raptor

Hamartia Antidote said:


> As I recall people like you were laughing loudly after Saddam was saying stuff. Then when the US did exactly that...you suddenly did a 180 in horror.
> 
> There is no need to flatten Iran. They haven't invaded anybody. If anything the Iraqi's should missile them back for killing their people.
> 
> Speaking of paper tiger...you find Wang Wei yet?




This was Iran blowing a bunch of hot air with little substance. It’s Iran saving face, but saying, “Please don’t attack us!”

Meanwhile, the US sliced and diced Iran’s #2 with a Hellfire R9X.


----------



## Aramagedon

I hope we see more of such these attacks.


----------



## Philosopher

F-22Raptor said:


> This was Iran blowing a bunch of hot air with little substance. It’s Iran saving face, but saying, “Please don’t attack us!”
> 
> Meanwhile, the US sliced and diced Iran’s #2 with a Hellfire R9X.



Look at the pics of your airbase and stay quiet. That level of accuracy was the message. Anyway, what are you going to do about it? they just openly attack your bases. Going to post more photoshopped pics of f-35 etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Defense Reader

Just finished all page reading 
Sir what was the cause of suspension of browsing the fouram after page 63 or 8.47 am


----------



## WebMaster

Defense Reader said:


> Just finished all page reading
> Sir what was the cause of suspension of browsing the fouram after page 63 or 8.47 am


https://defence.pk/pdf/posts/12002764/


----------



## StormBreaker

WebMaster said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/posts/12002764/


Major upgrade as in theme and styles ? Xenforo is quite advanced these days, you guys should as well


----------



## Stryker1982

F-22Raptor said:


> This was Iran blowing a bunch of hot air with little substance. It’s Iran saving face, but saying, “Please don’t attack us!”
> 
> Meanwhile, the US sliced and diced Iran’s #2 with a Hellfire R9X.


Don't mean to be rude my friend but if their was actually a war, Iran has shown that it does have enough accuracy to flatten the base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

F-22Raptor said:


> This was Iran blowing a bunch of hot air with little substance. It’s Iran saving face, but saying, “Please don’t attack us!”
> 
> Meanwhile, the US sliced and diced Iran’s #2 with a Hellfire R9X.


Relax dude, Sulaimani weapons and tactics killed thousands of occupiers ... And wounded many. Still many pigs commit suicide or have no legs or arms. Yesterday your bases were hit by Iranian missiles, Iraqi resistance will follow with additional action against the unwelcome occupiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

F-22Raptor said:


> This was Iran blowing a bunch of hot air with little substance. It’s Iran saving face, but saying, “Please don’t attack us!”
> 
> Meanwhile, the US sliced and diced Iran’s #2 with a Hellfire R9X.


that is my point did sulemani's life worth 3 temporary hangers and 2 apron damages at Iraqi air base?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

WebMaster said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/posts/12002764/


what upgrade?


----------



## Imran Khan

Stryker1982 said:


> Don't mean to be rude my friend but if their was actually a war, Iran has shown that it does have enough accuracy to flatten the base.


other side killed iran#2 leader after supreme leader and Iran is still showing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

WebMaster said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/posts/12002764/


I mailed u too. Didnt got a reply


----------



## Genghis khan1

*Look like Iran opted for material damage over Human casualties. *

Satellite photos taken Wednesday show that an Iranian missile strike has caused extensive damage at the Ain al-Assad air base in Iraq, which hosts U.S. and coalition troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mangekyo

Mr Robot said:


> Probably just impact. Kinetic energy alone would have been insane. They would have been traveling at hyper sonic speeds bro.



Its different, and although Im no expert, I don't think an empty warhead can cause as much fire as we have seen on videos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

Ok, so an unbiased opinion here as i have no leanings towards either Iran or the US.

This response from Iran has as much significance as a fart in a hurricane, this is a much milder response to what Pakistan gave to India on Feb 27, pivotal difference here is that Pakistan was retaliating for the murder of a few trees while Iran had to avenge a guy who was practically thier army chief.

I was listening to the analysts on CNN and BBC and they sounded down right surprised and relieved, one could easily tell that they expected much much more!!!

Any feel good chest thumping trolls here, feel free not to qoute me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

mangekyousharingan said:


> Its different, and although Im no expert, I don't think an empty warhead can cause as much fire as we have seen on videos



depends what it hit bro, the explosion may have been secondary to th kinetic strike. All I cam say is from the picture, a 500kg-1000kg would vapourised alot more.


----------



## mangekyo

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Well balanced and calculated answer which is part of the strategic goal of removing pigs from our region. People should analyze the message which Iran gave, before leaving stupid comment behind.
> 
> 1. Iran hit the US bases without consulting US, means Iran does not talk with terrorists and occupiers.
> 
> 2. Only Iraqi prime minister was informed, that means Iran does only recognize Iraqi government.
> 
> 3. Iran did only say there will be an attack on positions of US forces in Iraq, without mentioning which place would be targeted. Here Iran created the element of fear and panic for US forces.
> 
> 4. The places which were hit also had NATO lapdogs in them. Iran did not contact any NATO country before the attack. This was a massage to NATO mercenaries of US nearby and far: you wont escape in case of war. Direct reaction of some EU and NATO countries is some panic and asking for pull out of Iraq.
> 
> 5. Message was given to the world about the firm regional connection of Axis of resistance when Hezbollah mentioned we will raze down Haifa if Iran gets attacked.
> 
> 6. Message was given to persian Gulf puppets that they will not escape the war: Abudhabi and Dubai would become targets.
> 
> 7. Patriots and other systems did not stop the missiles.


8. Message given to Kurds by hitting Erbil

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

mangekyousharingan said:


> Its different, and although Im no expert, I don't think an empty warhead can cause as much fire as we have seen on videos


That’s pathetic radius given the fuel and material spent on making the BM, what a small radius that is.
@aliyusuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Awan68 said:


> Ok, so an unbiased opinion here as i have no leaning towards either Iran or the Us, this response from Iran has as much significance as a fart in a hurricane, .



Iran, being the first nation since ww2 to strike the US assets in peace time is a "fart in the in a hurricane".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

WW-III kids should put their missiles back in their chaddies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

lol, US is trying to get ride of their pigs in Israel!







The number matches with the one IRGC published earlier, 80 dead and 200 injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

Mr Robot said:


> depends what it hit bro, the explosion may have been secondary to th kinetic strike. All I cam say is from the picture, a 500kg-1000kg would vapourised alot more.



It was definitely not 500-1000kg and Iran could no doubt inflict much heavier damage if it wanted to

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gangetic

Awan68 said:


> Ok, so an unbiased opinion here as i have no leanings towards either Iran or the US, this response from Iran has as much significance as a fart in a hurricane, this is a much milder response to what Pakistan gave to India on Feb 27, pivotal difference is that Pakistan was retaliating for the murder of a few trees while Iran had to avenge a guy who was practically there army chief. I was listening to the analysts on CNN and BBC and they sounded down right surprised and relieved, one could easily tell that they expected much much more!!!, any feel good chest thumping trolls here, feel free not to qoute me.


Yeah. This is no different to India's failed Balakot strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mangekyousharingan said:


> 8. Message given to Kurds by hitting Erbil


Haha before reading your comment I was adding 8 to my analysis!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amigator

Aramagedon said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drone_strikes_in_Pakistan


Drone Attacks has stopped because Pak Government isn't allowing it to Allied Forces in Afghanistan. Before it was with Pakistan Government permission.

Do you remember when was last time a US drone crossed Durand line?

Meanwhile 

https://www.arabnews.com/node/1531311/world

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...-first-victory-destroying-iranian-drone-76796

Now fire some REAL MISSILES.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Philosopher

StormBreaker said:


> That’s pathetic radius given the fuel and material spent on making the BM, what a small radius that is.
> @aliyusuf


Only a kinetic warhead explains that damage. 500kg of even TNT would have caused much more wreckage. Obviously Iranians just wanted to send a message, they were not after casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

mohsen said:


> lol, US is trying to get ride of their pigs in Israel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number matches with the one IRGC published earlier, 80 dead and 200 injured.



Lol that was fake account and it’s suspended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SideWinderX37

What i have observed about crashed Ukranian Jet is that the debris are very small and spread over a very large area, highly suggesting that it broke up in mid air. Moreover, Iran has shown it's unwillingness to provide black box access to Boeing.

Looks like a bomb or AD was in action...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

Iran's 2020 almanac:

- One of the top generals(with some important proxy element leaders.) were killed by the United States, 
- They lost over 50 people during the funeral.
- A plane carrying 180 passengers crashed in Tehran.
- 2 earthquakes occurred.
* And the week isn't over yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

Genghis khan1 said:


> *Look like Iran opted for material damage over Human casualties. *
> 
> Satellite photos taken Wednesday show that an Iranian missile strike has caused extensive damage at the Ain al-Assad air base in Iraq, which hosts U.S. and coalition troops.
> 
> 
> View attachment 598622
> View attachment 598621




Look likes a few hangers got cooked


----------



## Philosopher

What's taking trumtard so long to come out and give speech, is he changing his nappy? been waiting now for 30 minutes.


----------



## F-22Raptor

Mr Robot said:


> Only a kinetic warhead explains that damage. 500kg of even TNT would have caused much more wreckage. Obviously Iranians just wanted to send a message, they were not after casualties.



Yes Iran’s message was, “Please don’t attack us in return, because our military will get destroyed in the process.” This was Iran’s off ramp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bil

So hours after Iran launched attack on US bases, an earthquake hits near Iranian nuclear plant. 

https://tribune.com.pk/story/2133044/3/

I am certain, many (who dont know about *HAARP*) will see it as coincident.


----------



## Philosopher

dBSPL said:


> Iran's 2020 almanac:
> 
> - One of the top generals(with some important proxy element leaders.) were killed by the United States,
> - They lost over 50 people during the funeral.
> - A plane carrying 180 passengers crashed in Tehran.
> - 2 earthquakes occurred.
> * And the week isn't over yet.



A 8000 year old nation has seen and been through much much worse my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Aramagedon said:


> I hope we see more of such these attacks.









So do the Israelis.
Why do people keep posting Gaza footage??? Talk about kings of fakeNews

https://telanganatoday.com/israel-gaza-ceasefire-strained-by-rockets-airstrikes

Published: 15th Nov 2019 5:10 pm




Two balls of fire are seen following an Israel airstrike in Khan Yunis in the southern Gaza Strip.


*Jerusalem*: Israel on Friday launched fresh air strikes on militant targets after renewed rocket-fire from Gaza, putting a day-old ceasefire under strain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

F-22Raptor said:


> Yes Iran’s message was, “Please don’t attack us in return, because our military will get destroyed in the process.” This was Iran’s off ramp.


So what you're saying is you won't respond because they're asking you to? LOL who are you trying to fool here?
Iran is waiting for you to respond. They just openly attacked your bases and this is your best response? Pathetic!!!!!


----------



## PakGuns

That Guy said:


> Canadian forces are deployed in Iraq, if they're targeted, then Canada will have to get involved. That's what I'm worried about.
> 
> Also, Canada is my home, I ain't going anywhere.


they should probably get the hell out of iraq then if they mean no business there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tps43

Awan68 said:


> Ok, so an unbiased opinion here as i have no leanings towards either Iran or the US.
> 
> This response from Iran has as much significance as a fart in a hurricane, this is a much milder response to what Pakistan gave to India on Feb 27, pivotal difference here is that Pakistan was retaliating for the murder of a few trees while Iran had to avenge a guy who was practically thier army chief.
> 
> I was listening to the analysts on CNN and BBC and they sounded down right surprised and relieved, one could easily tell that they expected much much more!!!
> 
> Any feel good chest thumping trolls here, feel free not to qoute me.


exactly

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kastor

dBSPL said:


> Iran's 2020 almanac:
> 
> - One of the top generals(with some important proxy element leaders.) were killed by the United States,
> - They lost over 50 people during the funeral.
> - A plane carrying 180 passengers crashed in Tehran.
> - 2 earthquakes occurred.
> * And the week isn't over yet.


Only a cowardly Israeli child killer would count earthquake and funeral victims as causulties of war.... Swines

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dBSPL

(From US' side)
- Iran hits an American base in Anbar and Erbil.
- There are no American soldiers on base in Anbar. There is not a single loss in Erbil.
- Not a single American soldier's nose is bleeding.
- Trump makes a statement and says everything's fine. He doesn't care so much, he says he'il explain in the morning.

The statements made by the USA and the way they responds the event are extremely confusing.


----------



## Verve

*8th January 2020* will be marked in history as the *official start of the* *decline of the Superpower known as USA*.

When a superpower starts giving so-called face savings and let's another nation attack it's assets with dozens of BMs, it's days are numbered.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## obj 705A

I know some people are upset that no US soldiers were killed but for me personaly.. I'm content with this attack especially because no US soldiers were killed, I mean look.. the problem is not with killing the US soldiers, after all if Iran wants to they could easily kill a hundred American soldier but then what will happen after that? what if an Ohio SSBN starts firing it's nukes? you cannot rule out the possiblity that Trump would order a nuclear strike.

the point of the Iranian attack was only to make what happened (losing the #2 man of the state) just a little bit less embarasing for the nation, from now on if Iran wants to contact some one in an unsafe country (ie: Iraq, Lebanon, Syria), then they should do it either through a messenger, or in a third safe country (eg: Russia), or in an area secured by a capable ally (eg: Russian bases in Syria).

it's true that the whole engagment (from the assasination to the retaliation) was a slap in the face of Iran but in the end.. that is what you get for not having nuclear ICBMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

F-22Raptor said:


> This was Iran blowing a bunch of hot air with little substance. It’s Iran saving face, but saying, “Please don’t attack us!”
> 
> Meanwhile, the US sliced and diced Iran’s #2 with a Hellfire R9X.


your days in west Asia are numbered.
GO BACK HOME YANKEE.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

No Americans dead according to Trumps

BTW Trump ka mu kyun utra wa hai?


----------



## Philosopher

TRUMP GIVING SPEECH NOW.


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214870940900831232*congratulation iran you just shot your brightest minds*


----------



## Philosopher

striver44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214870940900831232*congratulation iran you just shot your brightest minds*



Troll, the plane caught fire it had nothing to do with the attack last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Verve said:


> *8th January 2020* will be marked in history as the *official start of the* *decline of the Superpower known as USA*.
> 
> When a superpower starts giving so-called face savings and let's another nation attack it's assets with dozens of BMs, it's days are numbered.



I doubt US is in a decline at the moment, it’s power is growing daily thanks to tech etc. their power projection is unmatched.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Listening to Trump now. He is blabbering about topics not related to the attack. It is obviously he will not respond. Weak and pathetic. @F-22Raptor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Ah well, as expected, No American killed or harmed.

Either Iranian missiles are dud or some serious sick game is going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Verve said:


> *8th January 2020* will be marked in history as the *official start of the* *decline of the Superpower known as USA*.
> 
> When a superpower starts giving so-called face savings and let's another nation attack it's assets with dozens of BMs, it's days are numbered.


No American is injured compared to number second Killed by American


----------



## Philosopher

Taimoor Khan said:


> Ah well, as expected, No American killed or harmed.
> 
> Either Iranian missiles are dud or some serious sick game is going on.



Clearly Iran did not want to cause major damage. They just wanted to show the accuracy of missiles as a warning, it worked nicely. The main revenge will come through covert means.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

Mr Robot said:


> TRUMP GIVING SPEECH NOW.


Summary:

Obama very bad bad
Iran totally bad bad
USA very strong
Obama give Iran 200 billion Obama stupid
Iran use money to build missiles
Trump break deal Trump smart
Trump destroy ISIS
US wants peace with Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Philosopher

Trump speech over.

LOL that was it???? trump did more to praise Iran. hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Verve said:


> *8th January 2020* will be marked in history as the *official start of the* *decline of the Superpower known as USA*.
> 
> When a superpower starts giving so-called face savings and let's another nation attack it's assets with dozens of BMs, it's days are numbered.



Absolutely


The America of old would have attacked for the attempt

This America has been worn down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

PakFactor said:


> I doubt US is in a decline at the moment, it’s power is growing daily thanks to tech etc. their power projection is unmatched.


One of the main issues in which the Trump administration has been criticized by the US political circles are that his administration tries to reintroduce the country into a kind of isolationist foreign policy, as US did in the 1930s. The last time the US did this, it produced results that led to World War II.


----------



## Philosopher

mangekyousharingan said:


> Summary:
> 
> Obama very bad bad
> Iran totally bad bad
> USA very strong
> Obama give Iran 200 billion Obama stupid
> Iran use money to build missiles
> Trump break deal Trump smart
> Trump destroy ISIS
> US wants peace with Iran



This guy only understand strength. Iran showed him a piece last night. Now he is behaving like a good little dog. @F-22Raptor seems your military pusssied out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shah_G

No war with Iran, Trump just said it.


----------



## Xestan

The Iranian strike on Iraqi bases is a great face-saving. I am not criticising it at all, since no American casualties are reported, the US can walk off without retaliating and the Iranian public can celebrate whatever number of dead Americans their Government tells them to. President Trump's presser shows that things are deescalating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Mr Robot said:


> Trump speech over.
> 
> LOL that was it???? trump did more to praise Iran. hahaha



Pweeze pweeze Iran don't make nuclear weapons, come to table to talk, we could have great deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

War averted!

Trump backs down!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Philosopher

What happened to the "If Iran attacks we will reply "disproportionately"?"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mangekyo

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Game of Chicken!
> 
> *OrangeBall Blinked!!!!!*
> 
> @Verve



If we put away sectarian hatred for once.

Is it fair to say that Iran put US in its place?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

Mr Robot said:


> This guy only understand strength. Iran showed him a piece last night. Now he is behaving like a good little dog. @F-22Raptor seems your military pusssied out.



Probably a military tactic to we let our guard down ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

very consolidatory remarks by trump... 

-ISIS hates Iran lets work together on it
-Iran has great potential to be a great nation
-no casualties because of precautions we took

No more chest thumping... lol


and 1 last fact for people only using the weight of a warhead to compare destructive power...

there is a MASSIVE difference between an artillery shell coming down virtually at the speed of gravity.. and a ballistic missile coming down with a velocity many times the speed of sound... The destructive power of the 2 cannot be compared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> War averted!
> 
> Trump backs down!



I don’t know this speech felt like a diversion. He will do something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> War averted!
> 
> Trump backs down!


its time for us to back on job now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Shah_G said:


> No war with Iran, Trump just said it.


So the pieces of the puzzle fit into place. Iran gave Trump what he wanted. He will use the withdrawal operation to win the election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

America wants more NATO troops in middle east


----------



## BHarwana

America: No American hurt
Iran: 80 killed.

End of war.

Shukar Hai Allah Pak ka we all are safe from this war.

One thing to add as the iron is hot a little mischief can boil the region so every party should relax.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

OldTwilight said:


> Probably a military tactic to we let our guard down ....



No brother, IRGC never its guard down when it comes to defending Iran from an US attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GWXP

All is well! Trump was slapped in the face and made a step back like a total pussy....no 52 targets attack after Iran slapped USA....but they should wait for covert revenge when Iran assasinate their soldiers and eject them from the region

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussain0216

OldTwilight said:


> Probably a military tactic to we let our guard down ....



Don't put your guard down then


Remember the juice are pushing for Iran to be attacked

You need to get your military and offensive forces ready and we'll stocked

*The ONLY thing that protected Iran was the DETERRENT OF ITS MILITARY
even if it's less than the U.S it is sufficient*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dexon

Mr Robot said:


> Clearly Iran did not want to cause major damage. They just wanted to show the accuracy of missiles as a warning, it worked nicely. The main revenge will come through covert means.


and their AD are joke vs our missile...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

BHarwana said:


> America: No American hurt
> Iran: 80 killed.
> 
> End of war.
> 
> Shukar Hai Allah Pak ka we all are safe from this war.
> 
> One thing to add as the iron is hot a little mischief can boil the region so every party should relax.



This is just the beginning....next stage will be killings i.e covert. Iran made it clear, their response will not just involve this attack.



Dexon said:


> and their AD are joke vs our missile...



Saudi arabia's abqaiq agrees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja

Good to know the situation is not getting any worse.. Mature decision for entire middle East and Americans themself


----------



## Shah_G

dBSPL said:


> So the pieces of the puzzle fit into place. Iran gave Trump what he wanted. He will use the withdrawal operation to win the election.


That too plus he’s anti-war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

So, it's over. The last 6 days were wild.


----------



## mangekyo

Iran basically said with the attack: Ziad harf nazan
Trump: Goh Khordam Haji

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

Mr Robot said:


> This guy only understand strength. Iran showed him a piece last night. Now he is behaving like a good little dog. @F-22Raptor seems your military pusssied out.



No, it’s called deescalation. This was a face saving operation for Iran, and a pathetic one at that. It was Iran’s off ramp. Honestly, I expected more from Iran. After all, we openly assasinated Soleimani.


----------



## Maxpane

Thanks To Almighty Allah who saves us specially Pakistan from disaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

regarding taking revenge, as I said just wait for Trumps term to end & then a while after that just kill Trump's son (or any other relative) & that's it.

by the way I don't know wether you guys reported it here or not, but Iran actually warned the Iraqi PM that their attack is emminant, obviously once the Iraqis knew they also warned the Americans so they all had enough time to evacuate before the missiles arrived, Iran intentionaly didn't won't to kill any one.


----------



## BHarwana

Mr Robot said:


> This is just the beginning....next stage will be killings i.e covert. Iran made it clear, their response will not just involve this attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi arabia's abqaiq agrees.



I think Iran should relax now they have achieved what no one has achieved since world War 2. That is to attack USA and get away with it. No one has been able to do this so it is a big achievement. Now Iran should not try its luck more and let the world live in peace. 

Better option for Iran would be to make nuke and do a deal and end all shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hussain0216

F-22Raptor said:


> No, it’s called deescalation. This was a face saving operation for Iran, and a pathetic one at that. It was Iran’s off ramp. Honestly, I expected more from Iran. After all, we openly assasinated Soleimani.



Who says it won't be?

After spending trillions in Afghanistan and Iraq your basically hanger queen's, confined to your bases

Your being pushed out of the Mid East and the Iranian proxies will not do their work


----------



## GWXP

F-22Raptor said:


> No, it’s called deescalation. This was a face saving operation for Iran, and a pathetic one at that. It was Iran’s off ramp. Honestly, I expected more from Iran. After all, we openly assasinated Soleimani.


USA was slapped in the face after bold Iranian and open attack on US assets and recently Trump made a step back to save his face

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

F-22Raptor said:


> No, it’s called deescalation. This was a face saving operation for Iran, and a pathetic one at that. It was Iran’s off ramp. Honestly, I expected more from Iran. After all, we openly assasinated Soleimani.



WHAT???? they just pounded your airbase and you did not even fire a single bullet. Pathetic and weak. trump just sounded like a tamed dog.

And this is not the revenge for soleimani, Iran has said this was just a slap. Dead americans are coming, don't worry. Just make sure you stay safe in your granmas basement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Yaseen1 said:


> u.s had knowledge about iranian strikes earlier as they have best spy and surveillance satellites but deliberately allowed iran to strike their bases and not activated missile defenses and also not took preemptive action against iran,i think either they provided iran face saving for ending tensions or want to destroy iran in retaliation


This 100%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

F-22Raptor said:


> No, it’s called deescalation. This was a face saving operation for Iran, and a pathetic one at that. It was Iran’s off ramp. Honestly, I expected more from Iran. After all, we openly assasinated Soleimani.



What happened to "we will attack 52 sites, including commiting warcrimes by destroying cultural sites"

We said we will take revenge
We warned you not to retaliate our attack
You took orders like a b*tch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

BHarwana said:


> I think Iran should relax now they have achieved what no one has achieved since world War 2. That is to attack USA and get away with it. No one has been able to do this so it is a big achievement. Now Iran should not try its luck more and let the world live in peace.
> 
> Better option for Iran would be to make nuke and do a deal and end all shit.



Iran should use the last 6 days to justifiably develop its nuclear arsenal and it now has a viable threat on its borders to do so. Also, completely pull out of that Nuclear Deal because its' Ink isn't worth the paper its written on and its a stupid *** agreement.

I do not mind a Nuclear Iran -- the Muslim World is being cornered and the need for a Nuclear deterrence is of the utmost urgency of the hour. The belligerence of the West needs to be confronted, the Muslim World should ally with Russia/China to much Western interference has caused untold damage and War Crimes in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FedererExpress

Trump should have wiped out the missile launch sites. Weak move to surrender to Iran. This just emboldens more countries to push the limit against the US.

Sure US killed Iran’s number one military leader and Iran didn’t kill any American soldiers but you don’t allow another nation to attack your bases and just say we want negotiations. That’s just weak in anyone’s language.

I hope the US wipes out Iran’s proxies all over the world in the coming days, weeks and months. Use cyber warfare, use economic and financial sanctions.

US lost this round to Iran


----------



## mangekyo

This is textbook b*tch slapping

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

FedererExpress said:


> Trump should have wiped out the missile launch sites. Weak move to surrender to Iran. This just emboldens more countries to push the limit against the US.
> 
> Sure US killed Iran’s number one military leader and Iran didn’t kill any American soldiers but you don’t allow another nation to attack your bases and just say we want negotiations. That’s just weak in anyone’s language.
> 
> I hope the US wipes out Iran’s proxies all over the world in the coming days, weeks and months. Use cyber warfare, use economic and financial sanctions.
> 
> US lost this round to Iran



I will say it's a tie between the two and right now I rather it stay this way.


----------



## Village life

I might be wrong ,but with mutual understanding Mulla regime of Iran got a face saving, secondly got Iran out of split public opinion, thirdly proxies against Arabs will touch a New level, keeping Muslims fighting each other, mission accomplished thanks to loud Iranian farts , as Muslims let's keep fighting and die without achieving any ideological goal to burn in hell, Had Iran,s regime (not people) any balls or real will to harm USA would have attacked heavily populated bases in Afghanistan , it would have hurt USAs ambitions in the region , its Afghanistan Pakistan East Asia China which matter for future of USA not M.E ,where proxies are working at its best without a single USA casualties and protecting USA interests with the money of Muslims, I totally agree with the views of late Hameed gull he said ,, shit on my grave if I die when USA attacks Mullahs Iran , I. e they both are serving each others cause ,


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

obj 705A said:


> Iran actually warned the Iraqi PM that their attack is emminant, obviously once the Iraqis knew they also warned the Americans so they all had enough time to evacuate before the missiles arrived, Iran intentionaly didn't won't to kill any one.



https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-missile-launch-iraq-bases-troops/2842200001/

*US knew Iranian missiles were coming ahead of strike*

The U.S. military had advance warning of Iran's missile assault that damaged two Iraqi bases housing U.S. and coalition forces, a U.S. official told USA TODAY.

Iran fired more than a dozen missiles Tuesday in retaliation for a U.S. drone strike days earlier that killed one of Tehran's most powerful military leaders, Qasem Soleimani. Iranian state TV aired video of what its commentators said was the missiles being launched.

The missiles targeted al Assad air base in Iraq’s western Anbar province and another base in Erbil in Iraq’s semi-autonomous Kurdish region. The extent of damage to the bases was not immediately clear, but *no deaths or injuries were reported*.

*A hangar at al Assad,* a sprawling complex 100 miles west of Baghdad that houses about 1,500 coalition forces, *was severely damaged*, according to a U.S. official speaking to USA TODAY on the condition of anonymity. The official, who was not authorized to speak publicly, added that early-warning systems gave U.S. forces advance knowledge that missiles had been launched.

The warnings allowed troops and other personnel to scramble into hardened bunkers for safety. U.S. and coalition personnel in Iraq on the mission to combat ISIS have been practicing drills for missile attacks for some time, the official said.
“The early warning system worked,” the official said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

fallstuff said:


> I am wondering if Patriot System was used to engage the incoming missiles ?


Not stationed in Iraqi military bases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Mr Robot said:


> Clearly Iran did not want to cause major damage. They just wanted to show the accuracy of missiles as a warning, it worked nicely. The main revenge will come through covert means.



So the Khamenei was blatantly lieing when he said that 80 Americans were killed. He has just been caught with this pants down. Zero credibility, as there was any to begin with.

Top Iranian general was taken out rather mercilessly and this is all Iran came up with? lol . Even taking out few American foot soldiers will be a tame response, anything less then going for the head of CIA or Mossad will be taken as meek surrender, that is what Solomani was in stature to his counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

FedererExpress said:


> Trump should have wiped out the missile launch sites. Weak move to surrender to Iran. This just emboldens more countries to push the limit against the US.
> 
> Sure US killed Iran’s number one military leader and Iran didn’t kill any American soldiers but you don’t allow another nation to attack your bases and just say we want negotiations. That’s just weak in anyone’s language.
> 
> I hope the US wipes out Iran’s proxies all over the world in the coming days, weeks and months. Use cyber warfare, use economic and financial sanctions.
> 
> US lost this round to Iran



do you have a split personality or something? seriously one day you are calling for the US not to have any war in mid east so that they can help India against China, the next day you forget about "mah Uyghurs" and instead call for war in the ME.
it's almost like you are half Indian half Anglo.


----------



## yavar

unfortunately is over and we will see no more capabilities


but there will be revenge on U.S personal and Generals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

F-22Raptor said:


> This was Iran blowing a bunch of hot air with little substance. It’s Iran saving face, but saying, “Please don’t attack us!”
> 
> Meanwhile, the US sliced and diced Iran’s #2 with a Hellfire R9X.



He was wishing to be martayer .... And he goes in history like a national hero ....

Your next generation will know him better than your current generation because in their history books , they will know the day of his death as the start point of USA downfall ....

1 day and after just a controlled attack , most of your so called allies start a race too leave you alone in region ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Iran did an india, all farse.. 80 imaginary dead Americans, General public is happy.. back to normal...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

Taimoor Khan said:


> So the Khamenei was blatantly lieing when he said that 80 Americans were killed.



Are you pulling claims out of your rear? When did he make such a claim?




> He has just been caught with this pants down. Zero credibility, as there was any to begin with


.

Yeah by pounding an american air base??



> Top Iranian general was taken out rather mercilessly and this is all Iran came up with? lol . Even taking out few American foot soldiers will be a tame response, anything less then going for the head of CIA or Mossad will be taken as meek surrender, that is what Solomani was in stature to his counterparts.



You make up claim regarding what khamenei said but refuse to post what he actually says? Go on the twitter page where he clearly says this attack was just a slap, dead americans are coming. Wait and see. This is just the beginning.



JonAsad said:


> Iran did an india, all farse.. 80 imaginary dead Americans, General public is happy.. back to normal...



Iran directly attacks a us airbase and that is a "farce" apparently. You trolls seem to be having brain malfunction over this attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

paindobaba said:


> I might be wrong ,but with mutual understanding Mulla regime of Iran got a face saving, secondly got Iran out of split public opinion, thirdly proxies against Arabs will touch a New level, keeping Muslims fighting each other, mission accomplished thanks to loud Iranian farts , as Muslims let's keep fighting and die without achieving any ideological goal to burn in hell, Had Iran,s regime (not people) any balls or real will to harm USA would have attacked heavily populated bases in Afghanistan , it would have hurt USAs ambitions in the region , its Afghanistan Pakistan East Asia China which matter for future of USA not M.E ,where proxies are working at its best without a single USA casualties and protecting USA interests with the money of Muslims, I totally agree with the views of late Hameed gull he said ,, shit on my grave if I die when USA attacks Mullahs Iran , I. e they both are serving each others cause ,



Do you have an interview link? YouTube.


----------



## OldTwilight

Awan68 said:


> Ok, so an unbiased opinion here as i have no leanings towards either Iran or the US.
> 
> This response from Iran has as much significance as a fart in a hurricane, this is a much milder response to what Pakistan gave to India on Feb 27, pivotal difference here is that Pakistan was retaliating for the murder of a few trees while Iran had to avenge a guy who was practically thier army chief.
> 
> I was listening to the analysts on CNN and BBC and they sounded down right surprised and relieved, one could easily tell that they expected much much more!!!
> 
> Any feel good chest thumping trolls here, feel free not to qoute me.


When someone compare USA with India in term of military power , Then you know his entire post is useless ... If I was Americans , I would be offended ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secularindian

_*Total Credit goes Iranians Diplomacy As-well Specially Putting US as Aggressors in eyes of World community*_
FM Javad Zarif Is Presented best case For Iran in front of World media Making Trump look Buffoon Using Exactly Calculated Language 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214736614217469953

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

PDF: Iran is all talk, Iran wont retaliate, Iran is a coward

Iran retaliates..

PDF: Hahahaha, US will destroy you, Iran committed suicide, Iran is stupid and shouldn't have retaliated.

US does nothing..

PDF: Yeah it doesn't count, nobody died.

I don't know if its jealousy or sectarianism or what it is that makes you ignorant as fu*k

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## obj 705A

OldTwilight said:


> He was wishing to be martayer .... And he goes in history like a national hero


his bravery was certainly admirable but frankly at the same time it was quite an irresponsible thing for him to be frequently in dangerous/unsecured areas like that, we get it that he wasn't afraid of death but what about the safety of his nation? after all if he gets killed then his death might have the entire to country to war, he shouldn't have gone infront like that.


----------



## F-22Raptor

mangekyousharingan said:


> What happend to hitting 52 targets inside Iran, including cultural sites?
> Backed down like a pussycat.
> And you want to take on Russia and China LMAO



It’s all about intent. Iran’s intent was to save face but not provoke a US military response. Had Iran targeted Americans, it would be a completely different story today. Iran needed an off ramp and this was it. This was the smart choice from Trump, unless you wanted to see a full blown war in Iran.

As for Russia and China, we steamrolled Kremlin backed Russian mercenaries in Syria when they attacked our outpost. Hundreds in fact....

And we conduct daily military operations in Chinas near abroad. And all we hear from China are constant crying and warnings.


----------



## Oldman1

Taimoor Khan said:


> So the Khamenei was blatantly lieing when he said that 80 Americans were killed. He has just been caught with this pants down. Zero credibility, as there was any to begin with.
> 
> Top Iranian general was taken out rather mercilessly and this is all Iran came up with? lol . Even taking out few American foot soldiers will be a tame response, anything less then going for the head of CIA or Mossad will be taken as meek surrender, that is what Solomani was in stature to his counterparts.



Whether embarrassing or not, it’s a win win situation where both countries don’t go to full blown war. Iran won’t go to war over 1 man. U.S. won’t go to war since no American deaths over this attack and minimal material damage. Iran knows they have to respond in some way to its people that they fought back. So they launch some missiles. We killed their general over the embassy attack and it was enough. So their public was appeased because if they didn’t respond the Iranian public would lack confidence in their government after all the mourning and crying and screaming for revenge and leading to full blown war. This was a phony war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FedererExpress

obj 705A said:


> do you have a split personality or something? seriously one day you are calling for the US not to have any war in mid east so that they can help India against China, the next day you forget about "mah Uyghurs" and instead call for war in the ME.
> it's almost like you are half Indian half Anglo.



Iran attacked US bases. US has a right to retaliate. I’m saying US should have taken out the missile launch sites at the very least. This cowardly surrender by Trump just emboldens Communist China to run rampant because they now know Trump won’t do anything as long as no US soldiers die.

An all out war would have only benefited Communist China as the US was distracted in the Middle East. But now that Trump surrendered, Communist China knows the US won’t do a thing to stop Communist expansion. This is a disaster for the free world.


----------



## Secularindian

*Americans chickens Out*

Seriously I Mean Iran just Launched 25 Ballistic missiles
To one Of there Most Important base In ME :cruisin2:

Now Every One know Which triggers Should you Press to make US your Bitch

Kudos To Mighty Persians

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aliyusuf

StormBreaker said:


> That’s pathetic radius given the fuel and material spent on making the BM, what a small radius that is.
> @aliyusuf


Sure looks quite a little return of effort from at least 4 different missiles. Wonder how many missed. These look quite familiar to the V1's and V2's of WW2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

dBSPL said:


> Iran's 2020 almanac:
> 
> - One of the top generals(with some important proxy element leaders.) were killed by the United States,
> - They lost over 50 people during the funeral.
> - A plane carrying 180 passengers crashed in Tehran.
> - 2 earthquakes occurred.
> * And the week isn't over yet.



Iran has its own calander ... If we consider iran royal calander , its about 2577 khorshidi , if we consider Islamic one , now we are at 1398 ....

Both calander are like eachother but the start of Royal calander is from the year that the Cyrus the great become Shah , and the start of Islamic on is from the year that Rasul Allah migrated from Mecca to Medina .....

Currently Islamic one is official one ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

mohsen said:


> lol, US is trying to get ride of their pigs in Israel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number matches with the one IRGC published earlier, 80 dead and 200 injured.


I think it was a troop reshuffle to get US troops out of Iraq. Iran waited for them to leave.

They don’t wanna force US defense establishment to declare war due to mass casualties.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> Such a coincidence. I see



LOL! Well I guess that dumb reply about PDF going down certainly didn't impress management.

See you in week or so.


----------



## Russel

Imran Khan said:


> that is my point did sulemani's life worth 3 temporary hangers and 2 apron damages at Iraqi air base?


You are way of thinking, I will call, pathetic. You don’t understand the strategic implications of this attack!


----------



## maverick1977

Beny Karachun said:


> I guess America can keep killing Iranian generals, while Iran can keep on attacking sand dunes, fair trade



This event might have indirect consequences on Israel. It will embolden Iranian rhetoric and will allow iran to build nuclear weapons. One thing is for sure, iran bought time to make nukes, and at the same time there is an assumption that Israel has to confront iran directly. two Nuke nations ...


----------



## YeBeWarned

@LeGenD your comments


----------



## LeGenD

Russel said:


> Wasn’t USA fucked in Iraq and Afghanistan!


Your definition of fucked is misplaced. 

You should rather ask what became of individuals whom Washington DC wanted dead.


----------



## GWXP

One thing Trump said in his speech is that US becomes energy independent....Iran should develop nuclear weapons as fast as possible because in 5 years from now deterrence in form of closing the Strait of Hormuz will not work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Taimoor Khan said:


> That 80 American soldiers dead figure was coming from Iran you crack head. Its all over the place.



If you can't discuss without insults, refrain from commenting.
Fake news, nothing official from Iran.
You believe everything you read on twiiter.



> Do you bloody realise the in response of getting your top general blown to smithereens, you couldn't even scratch a single American foot soldier? You have to be absolute turd not feel embarrassed , rather boost about these so called strikes.



1- Iran just attacked the us base directly, first time in peace time since ww2 and US did not do jack
2- The purpose of this attack was not to kill any americans
3- This is not over, further attacks will come.



> Change you flags you moron and show your true allegiance.



I was born in the UK and I am living in the UK. What should i changed my flags to?

@The Eagle

This person is insulting, by calling me "moron" , "crack head" etc.


----------



## HannibalBarca

GWXP said:


> One thing Trump said in his speech is that US becomes energy independent....Iran should develop nuclear weapons as fast as possible because in 5 years from now deterrence in form of closing the Strait of Hormuz will not work


The US is energy independent for a long time... But the infrastructure isn't there yet since Oil extraction from US soil is higher than getting it from ME...
If I'm not mistaken... For it to be "interesting" the Barrel must be higher than 85$...


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Oldman1 said:


> Whether embarrassing or not, it’s a win win situation where both countries don’t go to full blown war. Iran won’t go to war over 1 man. U.S. won’t go to war since no American deaths over this attack and minimal material damage. Iran knows they have to respond in some way to its people that they fought back. So they launch some missiles. We killed their general over the embassy attack and it was enough. So their public was appeased because if they didn’t respond the Iranian public would lack confidence in their government after all the mourning and crying and screaming for revenge and leading to full blown war. This was a phony war.




I smell rats to be honest. There was a news that this Soleimani chap was traveling to Iraq for the business for reconciliation with Saudi Arabia. His movements were clearly leaked from within Iran and it seems no one is talking about it.


There is a possibility that factions within Iran do not want reconciliation with Arabs, and that's what American/Israel wants as well, a perpetual fight between Persians and Arabs, which serve their interests. With him removed, this was nipped in the bud!?


----------



## GWXP

HannibalBarca said:


> The US is energy independent for a long time... But the infrastructure isn't there yet since Oil extraction from US soil is higher than getting it from ME...
> If I'm not mistaken... For it to be "interesting" the Barrel must be higher than 85$...


US produces 12mln barrels per day and consumes 20mln barrels per day


----------



## LeGenD

Mr Robot said:


> No, they deliberately did not kill anyone. An emotional strike would have led to many dead americans and right now would have had a major conflict.


Do you know anything about defensive arrangements of a proper military base? As in sheer size, construction material, bunkers, underground compounds, blast doors and vice versa. 

It cannot be destroyed with a barrage of ballistic missiles - I have attempted to highlight this reality to Iranian members for a long time, to no avail.

Well, here is your lesson.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

GWXP said:


> One thing Trump said in his speech is that US becomes energy independent....Iran should develop nuclear weapons as fast as possible because in 5 years from now deterrence in form of closing the Strait of Hormuz will not work



It's already too late.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/rrapie...-we-import-from-the-middle-east/#7a705acb21c6

In 2018, the impact of U.S. shale oil production was readily apparent. Crude oil imports to the U.S. had fallen to 9.9 million BPD, and the share from the Persian Gulf had fallen to less than 1.6 million BPD (*15.9%*).


----------



## GWXP

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It's already too late.
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/rrapie...-we-import-from-the-middle-east/#7a705acb21c6
> 
> In 2018, the impact of U.S. shale oil production was readily apparent. Crude oil imports to the U.S. had fallen to 9.9 million BPD, and the share from the Persian Gulf had fallen to less than 1.6 million BPD (*15.9%*).


In the event of war US still has to pay high price for import oil and this will damage US economy


----------



## F-22Raptor

One thing that has been overlooked is Trump stated in his speech the US military has operational hypersonic missiles. Did Trump just declassify to the world that the US has hypersonic missiles? Considering this was a prepared speech, I find this significant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

LeGenD said:


> Do you know anything about defensive arrangements of a proper military base? As in sheer size, construction material, bunkers, underground compounds, blast doors and vice versa.
> 
> It cannot be destroyed with a barrage of ballistic missiles - I have attempted to highlight this reality to Iranian members for a long time, to no avail.
> 
> Well, here is your lesson.



What does this comment have to do with anything right now? Who said Iran was trying to destroy that base bro? Like I have been saying, it was a demonstration of accuracy and also to humiliate trump. He backed down...Iran just attacked them openly and he did nothing.


----------



## Secularindian

Time To Iran go full nuclear If They are Smart And Thinking forward 
Not Backing down 

Guys No one Will Help You 

Once you tested It Immediately Use NFU as your shield Take Russians in your Back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arashkamangir

No, time for Iran to focus on building a sustainable economic with her neighbours in the region. 

All these fights and resistance are meaningless if the end goal is not bring sustained stability and prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FedererExpress

US and Iran will never reach a deal with Trump because Trump wants restrictions on Iran’s ballistic missiles as part of a Nuclear Deal. That will be completely unacceptable to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russel

FedererExpress said:


> Trump should have wiped out the missile launch sites. Weak move to surrender to Iran. This just emboldens more countries to push the limit against the US.
> 
> Sure US killed Iran’s number one military leader and Iran didn’t kill any American soldiers but you don’t allow another nation to attack your bases and just say we want negotiations. That’s just weak in anyone’s language.
> 
> I hope the US wipes out Iran’s proxies all over the world in the coming days, weeks and months. Use cyber warfare, use economic and financial sanctions.
> 
> US lost this round to Iran


Why can’t you wipe out Alqayeda or Taliban after fighting 18 years? Did you think it through! Why Israel can’t wipeout Hezbollah? It’s not Hollywood film!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Salza said:


> **** you too sectarian cu*nt.



No matter how much you hate us Shia, we are going no where son, now fck off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FedererExpress

Russel said:


> Why can’t you wipe out Alqayeda or Taliban after fighting 18 years? Did you think it through! Why Israel can’t wipeout Hezbollah? It’s not Hollywood film!



Because they don’t try to wipe out. They try to manage these groups and use them as an excuse to stay in the Middle East.

It’s the same with North Korea. US want to keep the boogeymen because Japan and South Korea will demand US presence in the region.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

GWXP said:


> In the event of war US still has to pay high price for import oil and this will damage US economy



Remember when prices rise Shale oil becomes more profitable and production increases. When it falls it is too expensive for many companies so production decreases and we import more. So yes we may pay more but not necessarily import more.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Mr Robot said:


> If you can't discuss without insults, refrain from commenting.
> Fake news, nothing official from Iran.
> You believe everything you read on twiiter.



Keep your tone down while responding to me. Savy?

Now.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technol...-online-disinformation-machine-rival-russias/

https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/n...merican-terrorists-killed-in-ballistic-strike

https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...cans-killed-in-irgc-attack-on-us-base-in-iraq

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/americas/iran-claims-80-us-nationals-killed-in-missile-attacks/1695809


Unless you been living under the rock. Its been all over the news in last 24 hours.





Mr Robot said:


> 1- Iran just attacked the us base directly, first time in peace time since ww2 and US did not do jack
> 2- The purpose of this attack was not to kill any americans
> 3- This is not over, further attacks will come.




US just neutralised the TOP , TOP MOST Persian general for crying out loud!! You Persian couldn't even muster enough courage to harm, let alone kill a single American soldier!! How pathetic it can get? will/shall that is all the talk of losers.


----------



## FedererExpress

Make no mistake about it, this was a cuck move by Trump. How can we ever take Trump’s threats seriously anymore?

Iran attacked US assets and he surrendered. Weakling. This sends a terrible message to Communist China.


----------



## LeGenD

Mr Robot said:


> What does this comment have to do with anything right now? Who said Iran was trying to destroy that base bro? Like I have been saying, it was a demonstration of accuracy and also to humiliate trump. He backed down...Iran just attacked them openly and he did nothing.


De-escalation is good for the entire region.

Iran chose wrong weapons to strike at a proper military base if the intent was to neutralize it but Iran does not have many options in the face of American military assets around.

Still, it takes balls of steel to target a military base housing NATO like this. Credit where due.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russel

LeGenD said:


> Your definition of fucked is misplaced.
> 
> You should rather ask what became of individuals whom Washington DC wanted dead.


That’s not super power like thing. In that sense Israel is the
Greatest power!


----------



## Salza

Rafi said:


> No matter how much you hate us Shia, we are going no where son, now fck off.



I don't hate any shia. Don't know why you implying it. To me both Saudi lovers and Irani lovers pissed me off if they dont give priority to Pakistan and Pakistani interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

LeGenD said:


> De-escalation is good for the entire region.
> 
> Iran chose wrong weapons to strike at a proper military base if the intent was to neutralize it but Iran does not have many options in the face of American military assets around.
> 
> Still, it takes balls of steel to target a military base housing NATO like this. Credit where due.




This episode has all but confirmed what tin pot Iranian military is. Couldn't even scratch a single yank soldier. More assassination now may follow is this is what all Iran can muster up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FedererExpress

I’m not a fan of Iran because they don’t have universal values but you got to give credit to them. It takes proper balls to strike US assets. Got to respect them for that. This will give them a lot of street cred in the region and world.


----------



## Rafi

Salza said:


> I don't hate any shia. Don't know why you implying it. To me both Saudi lovers and Irani lovers pissed me off if they dont give priority to Pakistan and Pakistani interest.



LoL dozens of Shia boys and girls from my Clan have served/are serving in the Armed Forces and other institutions.

Listen we have religious, cultural, language, food, and even ethnic links with Iran, so we feel a bit of sympathy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan 345

useless ballistic missile attack.i hope things will de escalate now.


----------



## aliyusuf

@Mangus Ortus Novem @StormBreaker 
US will not retaliate against Iran or attack on Iranian soil. 
Just saw Trumps speech. 
Iran is the boogeyman for the US to keep the Arabs in-line and not concentrate on Israel. Iran knows that and did their thing within limits and so now both have something to brag about for some time to come. 

There is that term in Urdu/Punjabi ... "Noora Kushti" ... loosely translated "Fixed Wrestling Match".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

these strikes by iran are for their domestic consumption only its more of a facing saving US killed their generals and all iran has done is thump chest and launch some missiles and that too on their allied country!


----------



## Philosopher

Taimoor Khan said:


> You are clearly a Persian, that's why you are coming up with all the excuses for Iran.



Once again, I was BORN in the UK and I LIVE in the UK. I should change my flags to Iran?
@Agnostic atheist Is that part of the forum reuquirement? that we change our flags to the nation we show "allegiance" with? Or is this guy just trolling?



> And don't try to act smart when it was you who said that I am coming up with things "from my rare end". Watch your mouth son.



I am only telling you that you're posting misinformation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Russel said:


> That’s not super power like thing. In that sense Israel is the
> Greatest power!


USA pulled off 'regime change' in 3 countries (Afghanistan; Iraq; Libya) and killed thousands of designated terrorists since 9/11 in the face of negative global opinion and what not, and you still think this is not very super power like?

Millions have suffered around the world since the launch of American War On Terror. When this madness will stop? How many more have to suffer?

Only Global Arms Industries are profiteering and winning in these matters.

Think realistically, friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FedererExpress

Taimoor Khan said:


> This episode has all but confirmed what tin pot Iranian military is. Couldn't even scratch a single yank soldier. More assassination now may follow is this is what all Iran can muster up.



No way. Iran literally attacked 2 US bases and the US backed down. People won’t remember the casualty numbers. This will give Iran major street cred in the region. Even me who thought Iran was a weak country with only bluster have new found respect for Iran. It takes proper balls to do what they did. People around the world will now respect Iran even if they don’t like the Iranian government.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philosopher

Taimoor Khan said:


> Keep your tone down while responding to me. Savy?
> 
> Now.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technol...-online-disinformation-machine-rival-russias/
> 
> https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/n...merican-terrorists-killed-in-ballistic-strike
> 
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...cans-killed-in-irgc-attack-on-us-base-in-iraq
> 
> https://www.aa.com.tr/en/americas/iran-claims-80-us-nationals-killed-in-missile-attacks/1695809
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you been living under the rock. Its been all over the news in last 24 hours.



NONE of those are as you claimed "khameni" reported American causalities. So you're lying. Those are based on rumours on twitter.






> US just neutralised the TOP , TOP MOST Persian general for crying out loud!! You Persian couldn't even muster enough courage to harm, let alone kill a single American soldier!! How pathetic it can get? will/shall that is all the talk of losers.



1- Iran just pounded their air base and they did not respond in anyway
2- Iran is not insane to start killing americans left and right.This is not a children's game, perhaps you should think about it when your level of maturity is higher
3- Who said this is over?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

If the US were to attack Iran I bet we would simply blow up all the Iranian F-14s and any other major US equipment as "unfinished business".


----------



## Philosopher

LeGenD said:


> De-escalation is good for the entire region.
> 
> Iran chose wrong weapons to strike at a proper military base if the intent was to neutralize it but Iran does not have many options in the face of American military assets around.
> 
> Still, it takes balls of steel to target a military base housing NATO like this. Credit where due.



Good news is all signs points toward de-escalation, which is what we all want.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> If the US were to attack Iran I bet we would simply blow up all the Iranian F-14s and any other US equipment as "unfinished business".



Would the US destroy the iconic F-14!!!! Blashphemy.


----------



## mangekyo

F-22Raptor said:


> One thing that has been overlooked is Trump stated in his speech the US military has operational hypersonic missiles. Did Trump just declassify to the world that the US has hypersonic missiles? Considering this was a prepared speech, I find this significant.


Dont read too much into it. Trump doesn't know the difference between hypersonic, subsonic, Panasonic and Sonic the hedgehog.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GWXP

Hamartia Antidote said:


> If the US were to attack Iran I bet we would simply blow up all the Iranian F-14s and any other US equipment as "unfinished business".


If US attacks Iran, Iran destroys entire oil infrastructure of the region---and there will be global economic depression


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

FedererExpress said:


> Iran attacked US bases. US has a right to retaliate. I’m saying US should have taken out the missile launch sites at the very least. This cowardly surrender by Trump just emboldens Communist China to run rampant because they now know Trump won’t do anything as long as no US soldiers die.
> 
> An all out war would have only benefited Communist China as the US was distracted in the Middle East. But now that Trump surrendered, Communist China knows the US won’t do a thing to stop Communist expansion. This is a disaster for the free world.


The US has more military, economic and technological might than any other country in history, but that doesn't seem to apply to long term US Strategic policy making. It's one blunder after another, perhaps because of an overconfidence in said economic, technological and military might (and I'm not referring to Trump backing down, rather everything the US did leading into it).

Some might argue that, unlike China, the US puts an emphasis on 'democracy, human rights etc', but we all know that's hogwash, given US support for Israeli atrocities and occupation perpetuating the Palestinian dispute, or its support for dictators who openly flaunt any semblance of democracy or human rights in the GCC. Yet the US chooses to selectively pick fights under the justification of 'democracy and human rights', failing to understand the religious, cultural, political and geo-political undercurrents that end up having significant ramifications in the conflicts that the US enters/creates. The Chinese on the other hand are far more consistent & pragmatic about their international dealing.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The US has more military, economic and technological might than any other country in history, but that doesn't seem to apply to long term US Strategic policy making. It's one blunder after another, perhaps because of an overconfidence in said economic, technological and military might (and I'm not referring to Trump backing down, rather everything the US did leading into it).
> 
> Some might argue that, unlike China, the US puts an emphasis on 'democracy, human rights etc', but we all know that's hogwash, given US support for Israeli atrocities and occupation perpetuating the Palestinian dispute, or its support for dictators who openly flaunt any semblance of democracy or human rights in the GCC. Yet the US chooses to selectively pick fights under the justification of 'democracy and human rights', failing to understand the religious, cultural, political and geo-political undercurrents that end up having significant ramifications in the conflicts that the US enters/creates. The Chinese on the other hand are far more consistent & pragmatic about their international dealing.



Might is relative. Trump can't afford war with election coming up. Also, Iran has mountainous terrain. Very easy to defend. Very hard to attack.


----------



## mangekyo

Austin Powers said:


> Might is relative. Trump can't afford war with election coming up. Also, Iran has mountainous terrain. Very easy to defend. Very hard to attack.


Theres a reason Iran is called "Fortress Iran"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Mr Robot said:


> Good news is all signs points toward de-escalation, which is what we all want.
> 
> 
> 
> Would the US destroy the iconic F-14!!!! Blashphemy.



We already had to.
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/shredding-f-14s-to-keep-parts-from-iran/
*Shredding F-14s To Keep Parts From Iran*


----------



## PakFactor

LeGenD said:


> USA pulled off 'regime change' in 3 countries (Afghanistan; Iraq; Libya) and killed thousands of designated terrorists since 9/11 in the face of negative global opinion and what not, and you still think this is not very super power like?
> 
> Millions have suffered around the world since the launch of American War On Terror. When this madness will stop? How many more have to suffer?
> 
> Only Global Arms Industries are profiteering and winning in these matters.
> 
> Think realistically, friend.



You know bro, my mind is going both ways and don't know how to say it but what I say hopefully doesn't sound to bad:

Allah, put Muslims into this position and really should we even care? I mean if we were the final religion and complete religion and according to God everything is preordained he's destined our Muslims brothers/sisters to have shit for leaders and then what can the one sitting above expect? 

Yes, some will say you can't change your condition unless you change yourself, I think that funny also name me one time we had a solid block besides the Ottomans and that to the Arabs fucked it up, preordained!

I have realistically become very numb whenever I hear this Muslim killed, that Muslim killed -- to the point I stopped giving any fucks.

I know it sounds bad -- but unless God blesses us with a leader for once don't expect much change, and our own leaders don't value their country men's blood either and sell it for cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Hamartia Antidote said:


> We already had to.
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/shredding-f-14s-to-keep-parts-from-iran/
> *Shredding F-14s To Keep Parts From Iran*



That F-14 is a beast man. The US should have kept it. Incredible radar and AA missile range.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Austin Powers said:


> Might is relative. Trump can't afford war with election coming up. Also, Iran has mountainous terrain. Very easy to defend. Very hard to attack.


I’m not talking about Iran specifically, rather the overall mess the US ends up creating with its selective & inconsistent policies, because of its overconfidence in its military & economic might.


----------



## Enigma SIG

Mr Robot said:


> Would the US destroy the iconic F-14!!!! Blashphemy.


Don't know under which rock you're living under; unless you're talking about Iranian F-14's.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> I’m not talking about Iran specifically, rather the overall mess the US ends up creating with its selective & inconsistent policies, because of its overconfidence in its military & economic might.



It's not about how mighty. It's about how you use it. Japan beat China and Russia despite being much weaker.


----------



## Philosopher

Enigma SIG said:


> Don't know under which rock you're living under; unless you're talking about Iranian F-14's.



I was obviously joking. Have you heard of something called a "joke'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Austin Powers said:


> Might is relative. Trump can't afford war with election coming up. Also, Iran has mountainous terrain. Very easy to defend. Very hard to attack.


Why would US invade iran. 2 week bombing campaign would send Iran back to the middle ages if not dark ages. They dont need a single boot on ground.


----------



## El Sidd

A Jewish professor once told me that Cyrus will enjoy positive vibes in International Media as long as the World exists and Nebuchadnezzar will face humiliation. 

Poor Iraq has little sovereignty left it seems with Cyrus and Canan both strongly active in her destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Mr Robot said:


> That F-14 is a beast man. The US should have kept it. Incredible radar and AA missile range.



One thing I don't understand how much Iranians never gave one to Russia to study it? Many countries using Russian equipment always sent to US, Europe, etc.


----------



## Philosopher

PakFactor said:


> One thing I don't understand how much Iranians never gave one to Russia to study it? Many countries using Russian equipment always sent to US, Europe, etc.



Today it would offer nothing for Russia, back when it could, Iran-Russia (soviet) relations were bad.



Rafay Jamil said:


> Why would US invade iran. 2 week bombing campaign would send Iran back to the middle ages if not dark ages. They dont need a single boot on ground.



Yeah sure it could, which Hollywood movie was that from again?


----------



## GWXP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214967998043303936

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kastor

Taimoor Khan said:


> This episode has all but confirmed what tin pot Iranian military is. Couldn't even scratch a single yank soldier. More assassination now may follow is this is what all Iran can muster up.


Ahh, you sound like a broken record Tamoor, seriously why do you even come into an Iranian thread if all you do is talk crap...At least LeGENd gave some back-handed credit cause even he knows what a victory this is for Iran...you should be proud that a Muslim nation gave US a slap....without shaking in it's boots for the first time in history.


----------



## LeGenD

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The US has more military, economic and technological might than any other country in history, but that doesn't seem to apply to long term US Strategic policy making. It's one blunder after another, perhaps because of an overconfidence in said economic, technological and military might (and I'm not referring to Trump backing down, rather everything the US did leading into it).
> 
> Some might argue that, unlike China, the US puts an emphasis on 'democracy, human rights etc', but we all know that's hogwash, given US support for Israeli atrocities and occupation perpetuating the Palestinian dispute, or its support for dictators who openly flaunt any semblance of democracy or human rights in the GCC. Yet the US chooses to selectively pick fights under the justification of 'democracy and human rights', failing to understand the religious, cultural, political and geo-political undercurrents that end up having significant ramifications in the conflicts that the US enters/creates. The Chinese on the other hand are far more consistent & pragmatic about their international dealing.


*Corporations*, my friend. WE live in the era of corporations which shape economic as well as political realities around the world.

There is a new angle to these conflicts - private entities.

Corporations nay saab ko ullu ka patha bana diya hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

PakFactor said:


> One thing I don't understand how much Iranians never gave one to Russia to study it? Many countries using Russian equipment always sent to US, Europe, etc.



Su-27 is superior to F-14. F-14 lacks maneuverability. It's like MiG-31.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

A little early to celebrate. US is definitely planning retaliation, but with timing that suits them.

Never trust US to de-escalate, they are incapable of it. Their arrogance reaches the sky. This is their biggest weakness which Iran could have exploited, but they chose the loudest, least lethal retaliation.

As for Iran, their actions are paving the way for Mahdi's return and they have psyched up their people with red flags of revenge, so don't expect any de-escalation from them as well.


----------



## Philosopher

Austin Powers said:


> Su-27 is superior to F-14. F-14 lacks maneuverability. It's like MiG-31.



That's because f-14 is not there to engage in dog fight. It could detected and shoot down the Su long before the poor su was anywhere near enough to detect the F-14.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Mr Robot said:


> That's because f-14 is not there to engage in dog fight. It could detected and shoot down the Su long before the poor su was anywhere near enough to detect the F-14.



F-14 was shot down by Mirage F1 in Iran Iraq war. Su-27 is a whole different beast. Su-35 armed with R-77-1 is vastly superior to F-14.


----------



## Philosopher

Austin Powers said:


> F-14 was shot down by Mirage F1 in Iran Iraq war. Su-27 is a whole different beast.



You obviously missed the main point. The F-14 was in VR. Go have a look how many planes the F-14 annihilated in Iran-Iraq war. On paper, F-14 could destroy the su before it even knows its there.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Mr Robot said:


> You obviously missed the main point. The F-14 was in VR. Go have a look how many planes the F-14 annihilated in Iran-Iraq war. On paper, F-14 could destroy the su before it even knows its there.



Su-35 is vastly superior to F-14. Both in BVR and WVR.


----------



## mangekyo

Austin Powers said:


> F-14 was shot down by Mirage F1 in Iran Iraq war. Su-27 is a whole different beast. Su-35 armed with R-77-1 is vastly superior to F-14.


only 1. Iraqis wouldnt even engage as soon as they found out F-14 was in the air.


----------



## Philosopher

Austin Powers said:


> Su-35 is vastly superior to F-14. Both in BVR and WVR.



Are we talking about su-27 here or not? make your mind up bro.


----------



## Salza

Rafi said:


> LoL dozens of Shia boys and girls from my Clan have served/are serving in the Armed Forces and other institutions.
> 
> Listen we have religious, cultural, language, food, and even ethnic links with Iran, so we feel a bit of sympathy.



That's perfectly fine and I respect that but what will your response to any Iranian threat to Pakistan like early last year when their generals were calling for attacks inside Pakistan. Anyways for us, sub se phely Pakistan.


----------



## Song Hong

Iranian missiles have good precision. Bad news for Israel.


https://www.npr.org/2020/01/08/7945...-reveal-extent-of-damage-at-al-assad-air-base

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LeGenD

Austin Powers said:


> F-14 was shot down by Mirage F1 in Iran Iraq war. Su-27 is a whole different beast. Su-35 armed with R-77-1 is vastly superior to F-14.


F-14s shot down many aircraft of Iraqi Air Force as well. Iran however ran out of spare parts to maintain F-14 sorties over Iraq.


----------



## Rafi

Salza said:


> That's perfectly fine and I respect that but what will your response to any Iranian threat to Pakistan like early last year when their generals were calling for attacks inside Pakistan. Anyways for us, sub se phely Pakistan.



I was angry about it, and if I was ordered to fight Iran (God forbid) I would do it, but with a heavy heart. 

Political problems and stresses are there with Iran, but essentially we have no disputed land with them, and have the potential for a good relationship with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214970965408538624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214975571517685763

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214899096093437952


----------



## Beny Karachun

Beast said:


> Keep deluding.. US is a paper Tiger. Israel shall refrain from provoking Iran.





Song Hong said:


> Iranian missiles have good precision. Bad news for Israel.
> 
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2020/01/08/7945...-reveal-extent-of-damage-at-al-assad-air-base


They literally didn't hit anything and some of them failed to explode


----------



## GWXP

Beny Karachun said:


> They literally didn't hit anything and some of them failed to explode


This precision is bad news for Israel....because 15 facilities in Israel produce 50% of your electricity; 60% of your water and most of your gas distribution....these facilities can easily be hit.

So think twice before attacking Hezbollah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

GWXP said:


> This precision is bad news for Israel....because 15 facilities in Israel produce 50% of your electricity; 60% of your water and most of your gas distribution....these facilities can easily be hit.
> 
> So think twice before attacking Hezbollah


This precision is *lacking*. Iran didn't hit anyone. Israel has protection layers. Does Lebanon have them as well? Because our strikes are precise and way more devastating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uguduwa

What annoys the most in this thread is Pakistanis talking about their country. I came here to see important information but I have skip pages of bullshit about Pakistan this and that. I am sorry but nobody gives a shit about Pakistan.


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Uguduwa said:


> What annoys the most in this thread is Pakistanis talking about their country. I came here to see important information but I have skip pages of bullshit about Pakistan this and that. I am sorry but nobody gives a shit about Pakistan.


You do realize that its a Pakistani site???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uguduwa

Haris Ali2140 said:


> You do realize that its a Pakistani site???


That doesn't mean you need to bring Pakistan into every thing happens in the galaxy. Maybe make your own thread if you are so concerned.


----------



## Great Janjua

Uguduwa said:


> What annoys the most in this thread is Pakistanis talking about their country. I came here to see important information but I have skip pages of bullshit about Pakistan this and that. I am sorry but nobody gives a shit about Pakistan.


No one gives a shit about your bullshit comment if you are so interested in a thread please reply accordingly you crackpot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

over all its a flop show by iran , with no/very low american casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad40

Uguduwa said:


> What annoys the most in this thread is Pakistanis talking about their country. I came here to see important information but I have skip pages of bullshit about Pakistan this and that. I am sorry but nobody gives a shit about Pakistan.


Piss of Lanka guy, this is our forum we do what we please. We talk about our country that is not bull shit to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Uguduwa said:


> What annoys the most in this thread is Pakistanis talking about their country. I came here to see important information but I have skip pages of bullshit about Pakistan this and that. I am sorry but nobody gives a shit about Pakistan.



You should stop bringing Pakistan into everything. The whole thread is now ruined at Page 91 due to your snarly remarks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uguduwa

Retired Troll said:


> You should stop bringing Pakistan into everything. The whole thread is now ruined at Page 91 due to your snarly remarks


It doesn't count because it's over. I murdered my mouse buttons last night skipping through pages and refreshing


----------



## El Sidd

Uguduwa said:


> It doesn't count because it's over. I murdered my mouse buttons last night skipping through pages and refreshing



Could have simply slept. No fun in being up all night murdering innocent mice.


----------



## Uguduwa

Retired Troll said:


> Could have simply slept. No fun in being up all night murdering innocent mice.


I know. I even had to go to gym early in the morning with just 4 hours of sleep. Aint worth it. I learnt my lesson.


----------



## Nomad40

Uguduwa said:


> That doesn't mean you need to bring Pakistan into every thing happens in the galaxy. Maybe make your own thread if you are so concerned.


Yes we do, we definitively will do & we definitely will continue to Iran shares a border with us we do not live on an island our military has been engaged with our neighbors to the west of it and east of it in the region because of other peoples mistakes which has inadvertently affected Pakistan.


----------



## El Sidd

Uguduwa said:


> I know. I even had to go to gym early in the morning with just 4 hours of sleep. Aint worth it. I learnt my lesson.



Next time someone mentions World War 3. Grab a blanket and sleep



Rafi said:


> I was angry about it, and if I was ordered to fight Iran (God forbid) I would do it, but with a heavy heart.
> 
> Political problems and stresses are there with Iran, but essentially we have no disputed land with them, and have the potential for a good relationship with them.



Can i ask an innocent question?


----------



## That Guy

PakGuns said:


> they should probably get the hell out of iraq then if they mean no business there


They were invited to train Iraqi forces, and there are no more than a few hundred.

Canada was never militarily involved in the invasion and occupation of Iraq.


----------



## Rafi

Retired Troll said:


> Next time someone mentions World War 3. Grab a blanket and sleep
> 
> 
> 
> Can i ask an innocent question?



You can try, but you have to get flexible, sweetheart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Rafi said:


> You can try, but you have to get flexible, sweetheart.



oh honey i will. you know me. me keeps things simples. 

So when you say Pakistanis are easily swayed by Mullahs and they are source of evil in the country, do those include the ones that cannot be mentioned or does it solely refer to the opposing party?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Retired Troll said:


> oh honey i will. you know me. me keeps things simples.
> 
> So when you say Pakistanis are easily swayed by Mullahs and they are source of evil in the country, do those include the ones that cannot be mentioned or does it solely refer to the opposing party?



Listen, we are loyal to Pakistan, but I would much rather fight injuns than a brother like Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

aliyusuf said:


> @Mangus Ortus Novem @StormBreaker
> US will not retaliate against Iran or attack on Iranian soil.
> Just saw Trumps speech.
> Iran is the boogeyman for the US to keep the Arabs in-line and not concentrate on Israel. Iran knows that and did their thing within limits and so now both have something to brag about for some time to come.
> 
> There is that term in Urdu/Punjabi ... "Noora Kushti" ... loosely translated "Fixed Wrestling Match".


Trust me, 4 hours ago i was also thinking the same.

US want arabs under their umbrella, arabs hate iran and vice versa, US has puppets in iran who play for USA to keep arabs in check and keep ordering equipments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

Rafi said:


> Listen, we are loyal to Pakistan, but I would much rather fight injuns than a brother like Iran.



Wah ..
When did Iranians become brothers.
Tell me why do they deserver the title.of being "brothers to Pakistan"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Rafi said:


> Listen, we are loyal to Pakistan, but I would much rather fight injuns than a brother like Iran.


I would rather keep snakes on my neck instead of having brothers like these...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Rafi said:


> Listen, we are loyal to Pakistan, but I would much rather fight injuns than a brother like Iran.


Blacken my face if you believe i intend to question your loyalty my bro my dude my jiggz.

I also know Mullahism is more central in one variant than the other. I respect all religious beliefs regardless of denomination but i simply want to get that message across that either we bash all mullahs or we bash no one. there is no selective option on this as it threatens national cohesion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Rafi said:


> Listen, we are loyal to Pakistan, but I would much rather fight injuns than a brother like Iran.


'We are loyal to pakistan' you are saying it as though you just got a Pakistani nationality


----------



## bananarepublic

Shias proclaim their loyalty to iran
Sunnis proclaim loyalty to arab.

Then who is left to protect my Islamic republic?
The kaffirs?
The hindus?
The Christian?
The Ahmadis?


----------



## El Sidd

Taimoor Khan said:


> Na sweetness, you are acting like a salty biatch upset on seeing her pimps getting done doggy style. Feeling sad for you.



Are you anti Iranian rants due to ethnic issues or issues pertaining to 2.5 front war imposed on Pakistan?



bananarepublic said:


> Shias proclaim their loyalty to iran
> Sunnis proclaim loyalty to arab.
> 
> Then who is left to protect my Islamic republic?
> The kaffirs?
> The hindus?
> The Christian?
> The Ahmadis?



Probably trolls


----------



## Rafi

bananarepublic said:


> Wah ..
> When did Iranians become brothers.
> Tell me why do they deserver the title.of being "brothers to Pakistan"



For me they are brothers, I have family and friends from there, and Pakistan has religious, cultural, food ethnic links. We have no land dispute with them. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Mr Robot said:


> Once again, I was BORN in the UK and I LIVE in the UK. I should change my flags to Iran?
> @Agnostic atheist Is that part of the forum reuquirement? that we change our flags to the nation we show "allegiance" with? Or is this guy just trolling?



You are Perisan by ethnicity right? That's why you are at pains to somehow salvage some grace from this rather embarrassing situation. 

And why not flag of Iran, you are very enthusiastic about your motherland, why feeling ashamed not having Iran flag, forum allows you to have two flags.


----------



## StormBreaker

Brother @Khafee , out of respect and concern for you guys, keep a sharp eye on events, they all are playing with Gulf, Gulf has come a long way in terms of development and has had the best growth curve ever. All this infrastructure, reputation, business, you guys need to get aggressive. Just pray for your countries, protect it like nothing is above than it.

After all, we all want to see Gulf prospering forever and shining on map. These US and Iran scums will backstab someday, they are scums, worst kind...

I wish someday, we formally announce a united Muslim force with joint tri services and must include Pak, KSA, UAE, Kuwait, Bahrain, Egypt, Jordan and others for this specific area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

StormBreaker said:


> I would rather keep snakes on my neck instead of having brothers like these...



I respectfully disagree.



Retired Troll said:


> Blacken my face if you believe i intend to question your loyalty my bro my dude my jiggz.
> 
> I also know Mullahism is more central in one variant than the other. I respect all religious beliefs regardless of denomination but i simply want to get that message across that either we bash all mullahs or we bash no one. there is no selective option on this as it threatens national cohesion.



Give me a happy ending sweetheart, and we can talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Rafi said:


> For me they are brothers, I have family and friends from there, and Pakistan has religious, cultural, food ethnic links. We have no land dispute with them. Just my humble opinion.


@Retired Troll is definitely not referring to iranian civilians instead the leadership who are playing dirty game with everyone and has ruined iraq, Gulf, Yemen, Syria and to some extent Pak.

Iran is unforgivable for this backstabbing !!!


----------



## Philosopher

Taimoor Khan said:


> You are Perisan by ethnicity right? That's why you are at pains to somehow salvage some grace from this rather embarrassing situation.
> 
> And why not flag of Iran, you are very enthusiastic about your motherland, why feeling ashamed not having Iran flag, forum allows you to have two flags.



My ethnicity is none of your business. It seems you're incapable of reading. I was born in the UK and live in the UK, according to forum rules that must be my flags. 
@The Eagle Do I need to change my flags because I defend Iran? is this part of the forum rules? Or is this guy just trolling?


----------



## Rafi

StormBreaker said:


> @Retired Troll is definitely not referring to iranian civilians instead the leadership who are playing dirty game with everyone and has ruined iraq, Gulf, Yemen, Syria and to some extent Pak.
> 
> Iran is unforgivable for this backstabbing !!!



Everyone plays dirty games, we also di for a fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Taimoor Khan said:


> Na sweetness, you are acting like a salty biatch upset on seeing her pimps getting done doggy style. Feeling sad for you.



@The EagleI guess I found my answer. This disgusting troll is obviously just interested in insulting.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Retired Troll said:


> Are you anti Iranian rants due to ethnic issues or issues pertaining to 2.5 front war imposed on Pakistan?



My "rants" are pro Pakistan. Dont have time for no one. And the split loyality c**** really trigger my gasket. 

Hope you got your answer.


----------



## StormBreaker

Rafi said:


> Have been, and always will be.


It’s not about sectarianism, nope. I don’t even have any problem with your whatsoever belief, NO.

It is just the fact that VERY UNFORTUNATELY, our Ahl-Tashee Brothers in Pakistan always ignore the mess iran has created in region and support blindly due to their thinking of relating religion with Iran while that definitely is not the case.

Iran and Religion are independent entities, not related to each other. A problem with iran is a problem with iran, not some religious group

WITH ALL DUE RESPECT SIRE !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

Rafi said:


> For me they are brothers, I have family and friends from there, and Pakistan has religious, cultural, food ethnic links. We have no land dispute with them. Just my humble opinion.



But does the good weight the bad out?
From indian kulbushan
To Afghanistan
Recruitment of militias
Material and technical support to "student groups" and "religious charities".
To meddling with internal affairs.

I also have relatives in Afghanistan but that does not make them any friendlier, for me state interests and its people are far more important than "brotherly relations".

Sauds are also brotherly and yet they treats Pakistanis the same as the Iranians.
The only thing different is that they have time and time provided us with economical support which makes them a strategic partners and not brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Mr Robot said:


> @The EagleI guess I found my answer. This disgusting troll is obviously just interested in insulting.



Tut tut. Read the whole converstatuon Persian. Dont lose your marbles. It was a reply to someone who was trying to get smart.


----------



## El Sidd

Rafi said:


> Give me a happy ending sweetheart, and we can talk.


Sure lets get our Kashmir back from the dogs. I am sure we can find a workable solution and most of our disagreements are not on ideology but on practicality. 
I can assure you that the Pakistani state does not question your loyalty nor your dedication to the Pakistani cause. 


StormBreaker said:


> @Retired Troll is definitely not referring to iranian civilians instead the leadership who are playing dirty game with everyone and has ruined iraq, Gulf, Yemen, Syria and to some extent Pak.
> 
> Iran is unforgivable for this backstabbing !!!



Iran's hegemonic designs are not new nor out of the blue. It has been at it for 1400 years with various degree of success and losses. It is a constant phenomenon that is easy to contain. 

No pressure.

However Arabs are more or less cornered by Israel and Iran and may need help on urgent basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Retired Troll said:


> Sure lets get our Kashmir back from the dogs. I am sure we can find a workable solution and most of our disagreements are not on ideology but on practicality.
> I can assure you that the Pakistani state does not question your loyalty nor your dedication to the Pakistani cause.
> 
> 
> Iran's hegemonic designs are not new nor out of the blue. It has been at it for 1400 years with various degree of success and losses. It is a constant phenomenon that is easy to contain.
> 
> No pressure.
> 
> However Arabs are more or less cornered by Israel and Iran and may need help on urgent basis.


Exactly, either they know they are heading for a bad destiny, or they don’t want to see this, how US is manipulating them, using them to destroy their own bonds such as qatar, yemen, iraq and syria one way or another. And the question on all these countries has iran as the main proxy maker.

It’s now or never for them to change sides. But they can’t, everything they have is western, they move sides, sanctions are not far away. It’s really depressing for me to see all this game played with them and yet we due to poor economic condition, can’t play strategically on grounds against the major evils of USA and Iran


----------



## El Sidd

Taimoor Khan said:


> My "rants" are pro Pakistan. Dont have time for no one. And the split loyality c**** really trigger my gasket.
> 
> Hope you got your answer.



You do know we need a calm head on our shoulders right now. How about lending a helping hand in constructing and not deconstructing. 

Afghanistan is gonna flare up and we need to stay calm.


----------



## Philosopher

Taimoor Khan said:


> Tut tut. Read the whole converstatuon Persian. Dont lose your marbles. It was a reply to someone who was trying to get smart.



@Irfan Baloch
Can you please deal with this troll. Forgetting his insults he is spouting, he seems to have an obsession with Persians and calling others Persian for some reason. He even keeps asking me to change my flags.


----------



## Great Janjua

Mr Robot said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> Can you please deal with this troll. Forgetting his insults he is spouting, he seems to have an obsession with Persians and calling others Persian for some reason. He even keeps asking me to change my flags.


What else is he gonna call a Persian apart from persian.Let me think a Persian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

StormBreaker said:


> Exactly, either they know they are heading for a bad destiny, or they don’t want to see this, how US is manipulating them, using them to destroy their own bonds such as qatar, yemen, iraq and syria one way or another. And the question on all these countries has iran as the main proxy maker.



they believe in proxy warfare which Pakistan 2 years ago categorically washed his hands off. It will not end well for anyone, this game. 

Iran however keeps the fire away from her territory at the expense of neighboring countries as chanikya doctrine comes in play.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Filthy Sushis


----------



## Philosopher

Great Janjua said:


> What else is he gonna call a Persian apart from persian.Let me think a Persian



Who's a Persian here exactly?


----------



## Great Janjua

Mr Robot said:


> Who's a Persian here exactly?


You maybe or are you a alien


----------



## El Sidd

mangekyousharingan said:


> Filthy Sushis



Why don't you post this again with the woman being Shia and man being Sunni and underneath the terror group of tehrik e jafariya in Pakistan?

I will like your post Norwegian


----------



## mangekyo




----------



## mangekyo

Retired Troll said:


> Why don't you post this again with the woman being Shia and man being Sunni and underneath the terror group of tehrik e jafariya in Pakistan?
> 
> I will like your post Norwegian


Seems like too much effort for only one like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Great Janjua said:


> You maybe or are you a alien



My ethnicity is none of your business, but I am probably as much Persian as you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

mangekyousharingan said:


> Seems like too much effort for only one like



So you do not have any meme for Shia woman marrying Sunni men? Understandable since its a state policy in Iran.


----------



## Rafi

bananarepublic said:


> But does the good weight the bad out?
> From indian kulbushan
> To Afghanistan
> Recruitment of militias
> Material and technical support to "student groups" and "religious charities".
> To meddling with internal affairs.
> 
> I also have relatives in Afghanistan but that does not make them any friendlier, for me state interests and its people are far more important than "brotherly relations".
> 
> Sauds are also brotherly and yet they treats Pakistanis the same as the Iranians.
> The only thing different is that they have time and time provided us with economical support which makes them a strategic partners and not brothers



I am talking about the human level, and on the state level we can handle our relationship, to become mutually beneficial InshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

bananarepublic said:


> Shias proclaim their loyalty to iran
> Sunnis proclaim loyalty to arab.
> 
> Then who is left to protect my Islamic republic?
> The kaffirs?
> The hindus?
> The Christian?
> The Ahmadis?


At least I don’t proclaim my loyalty to any such delusional religious mafias.

I just support peace for all muslims.

Being a sunni doesn’t mean i am loyal to the arab. It’s just natural for any muslim regardless of sect to give high importance to Makkah And Madina but some people go as far as considering whole of KSA or gulf holy which is plain stupid.

I do have concerns regarding the possibility of mass conflict in future in Gulf so i side with Arabs just because they should know that What COULD come and what should be done to Prevent it !!!

Iran, i have always admired its cuisine, its rich historic importance of many millennium, and the old iran that actually once was a good friend of Pakistan and recognized it internationally upon Pakistan’s birth.

However, it is messed up now due to lifafas and anti-arab activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Retired Troll said:


> So you do not have any meme for Shia woman marrying Sunni men? Understandable since its a state policy in Iran.



And vice versa, there are people in my immediate family who are Sunni married to Shia, both men and women


----------



## Great Janjua

I can smell your Persian identity from a mile away


Mr Robot said:


> My ethnicity is none of your business, but I am probably as much Persian as you are.


----------



## Philosopher

Great Janjua said:


> I can smell your Persian identity from a mile away



@AgNoStiC MuSliM @Irfan Baloch

Is such racism tolerated here? These lot seem to have an obsession with Persians apparently. They seem to see one everywhere they look.


----------



## Rafi

mangekyousharingan said:


> Seems like too much effort for only one like



To much habibi love, I sense in this one, my young padiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Rafi said:


> And vice versa, there are people in my immediate family who are Sunni married to Shia, both men and women



I believe that bro. 

But it is different in Iran as a sect is State sponsored there. I am yet to meet an Iranian couple where Man was Sunni and Woman was Shia. Stating simple facts cannot be controversial


----------



## StormBreaker

Great Janjua said:


> I can smell your Persian identity from a mile away


Hey bro !!!
Smelling is for dogs, rather you could say something else instead of smelling,

Just a brotherly advice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Rafi said:


> To much habibi love, I sense in this one, my young padiwan.


tsk tsk tsk....

i will not give up on you bro. you are a bro afterall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Retired Troll said:


> You do know we need a calm head on our shoulders right now. How about lending a helping hand in constructing and not deconstructing.
> 
> Afghanistan is gonna flare up and we need to stay calm.




Dont care about other nations and their motives, we do what we need to do. 

It's just the split loyality lot, keep on reminding us , the failure of our state for not instilling the meaning and true essence of what patriotism really is. These vermins really annoy the hell out of me, their exsistsnce is like constant reminder of the failure of my country which I am passionate about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Taimoor Khan said:


> Dont care about other nations and their motives, we do what we need to do.
> 
> It's just the split loyality lot, keep on reminding us , the failure of our state for not instilling the meaning and true essence of what patriotism really is. These vermins really annoy the hell out of me, their exsistsnce is like constant reminder of the failure of my country which I am passionate about.




Stop the obsession of finding enemies within. they are plenty outside to play with.


----------



## Kastor

F-22Raptor said:


> It’s all about intent. Iran’s intent was to save face but not provoke a US military response. Had Iran targeted Americans, it would be a completely different story today. Iran needed an off ramp and this was it. This was the smart choice from Trump, unless you wanted to see a full blown war in Iran.
> 
> As for Russia and China, we steamrolled Kremlin backed Russian mercenaries in Syria when they attacked our outpost. Hundreds in fact....
> 
> And we conduct daily military operations in Chinas near abroad. And all we hear from China are constant crying and warnings.


Dude, give it up bro.......Trump is on record a bunch of times: "Never threaten the USA", Well, Iran just did......If Iran retaliates on our bases or soldiers we will respond disproportionately....Well, that happened too. He also said he had 2 trillion dollars of equipment that he will send their way if they attack.....that didn't happen. So let's be real Iran is never going to win you over no matter what they do......for you it's all USA #1...USA #1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

StormBreaker said:


> Hey bro !!!
> Smelling is for dogs, rather you could say something else instead of smelling,
> 
> Just a brotherly advice


Not my fault he stunk off Persian gulf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Retired Troll said:


> I believe that bro.
> 
> But it is different in Iran as a sect is State sponsored there. I am yet to meet an Iranian couple where Man was Sunni and Woman was Shia. Stating simple facts cannot be controversial



That is wrong and I condemn it, if true just like in Saudi, if even if you are Sunni they will not let a non Arab marry a Saudi woman, I know of a PAF pilot stationed in Saudi fell in love with a Saudi woman, they wanted to get married but he was expelled, the girl had to leave Saudi and they got married in a European country.


----------



## Great Janjua

Rafi said:


> You bend over............vely nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop smelling dirty saudi arse first pal.


Don't worry pal you worry about your Shia superpowers that apparently comes with all in all a lot off Persian bullshit


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> I hope and pray that *Ganguz *test their *ICBMz*.... ideal time to announce/test-launch for what we already have...
> 
> Do you see what is the *Emerging Scenario?*
> 
> _*Avoid wasting energy/emotions... Focus, Charmer!*_
> 
> Once again a *Great Strategic Opportunity* is thrown in the lap of *Pakistan *by *the Almighty*... do you see it?


Yes, i highlighted that yesterday.

No better time than now to test the thing if it is ready.

India is going to conduct some test later this month, let’s see how our lot surprises us

Really excited 

What else do you see happening?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

*America *kill no 2 person of Iran.*iran* strikes back at us military with *zero *casualties.Net result America 1=0 Iran. Now playing Noorakushti .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Mr Robot said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> Can you please deal with this troll. Forgetting his insults he is spouting, he seems to have an obsession with Persians and calling others Persian for some reason. He even keeps asking me to change my flags.



The way you are defending Iran, who else you could be? Please dont tell me you belong to Pakistanis (or Pakistani roots) who have split loyality?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Rafi said:


> That is wrong and I condemn it, if true just like in Saudi, if even if you are Sunni they will not let a non Arab marry a Saudi woman, I know of a PAF pilot stationed in Saudi fell in love with a Saudi woman, they wanted to get married but he was expelled, the girl had to leave Saudi and they got married in a European country.



It is hard in Saudi Arabia as well but the reasons they give are not religious in nature and i know people who have arab wives and are Pakistanis. 

It is very hard. It is almost as hard as someone from India getting a Pakistani citizenship through marriage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bogeyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214970773732904960


----------



## mangekyo

Retired Troll said:


> I believe that bro.
> 
> But it is different in Iran as a sect is State sponsored there. I am yet to meet an Iranian couple where Man was Sunni and Woman was Shia. Stating simple facts cannot be controversial



Despite what _Al-Mamlakah al-ʿArabīyah as-Saʿūdīyah_ news might have told you. We do not have sectarian or ethnic conflict in Iran. Everyone intermarries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Taimoor Khan said:


> The way you are defending Iran, who else you could be? Please dont tell me you belong to Pakistanis (or Pakistani roots) who have split loyality?



My ethnicity is not from any of that part of the world. And I don't need to be from Iran to be on its side. Many people here defending Iran are not Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Retired Troll said:


> Stop the obsession of finding enemies within. they are plenty outside to play with.



They are not enemies, just misguided lot, our lot, brainwashed, letting their own dogmas dictate the sound thinking.


----------



## Great Janjua

mangekyousharingan said:


> I know a guy, he was an Arab Shia, he fell in love with another Arab Sunni, He asked the girls father to marry his daughter, he threatened both with a gun.


I know an alien who wanted to land on a mountain but was chased away by locals


----------



## bananarepublic

Rafi said:


> I am talking about the human level, and on the state level we can handle our relationship, to become mutually beneficial InshAllah.



Yes there is potential

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Can we stay on topic and let’s leave the Patwarism for some day else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

@Irfan Baloch

This thread is suppose to be about Iran-US attack but it seems it has taken a sectarian turn...


----------



## newb3e

Mr Robot said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> 
> This thread is suppose to be about Iran-US attack but it seems it has taken a sectarian turn...


i dont understand why every thread on iran turns into a sectarian war Iran or the so called Mullah regieme got nothing yo do with islam they only care about expansion and peneteration of their ideology and their empire! and the ideology that these guy follow is not really islamic! so yeh we should treat iran as just another country in asia hoping yo regain past glory!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Malik Abdullah said:


> They are getting exposed. Majority is getting to know their true intentions and I think thats a good start.
> 
> Better late than never.



I dont want them to get exposed, they are as son of soil as we are, it's just so frustrating the see the level of indoctrination, you pray the better sense will prival and unconditional allegiances with Pakistan will overcome, but no. 

That fking umbilical cord with Qom needs to be cut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Today we learned Americans are only keyboard warriors. I have always said. Give them resistance and they will back off. 

Their soldiers wears diapers so they wont crap their pants in fear. 

They did air raids on Taliban who had 0 ADS. 

They fought Iraq AFTER it was bankrupted, US had support of the Iraqis, not to mention they faced 0 resistance from the Iraqi army.

When they faced resistance, 110 000 marines got raped by 20 000 Japanese. 






Do I need to mention Vietnam?



Malik Abdullah said:


> My own younger brother had a Shia gf n then he was not getting some in Muharram. That's when he got to know she is Shia.



Good thing your sister isn't Shia then. She will have no problem giving some in Muharram

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

So what happened? *This forum was inaccessible *for many hours yesterday - I assume it crashed due to heavy traffic? Also, as I said plenty of times, *NOTHING WILL HAPPEN*. It is all Bull.sh.it war of words drama being played between US and Iran. And I will say it again, nothing will happen. It is war between US and Iran on TWITTER. 

But one things is for sure from this fiasco - *Iran does not have an escalation ladder and they lack coordination*. They shoot down their own civilian jetliner and killed 176 people. This is a criminal act.


----------



## Malik Alpha

mangekyousharingan said:


> Today we learned Americans are only keyboard warriors. I have always said. Give them resistance and they will back off.
> 
> Their soldiers wears diapers so they wont crap their pants in fear.
> 
> They did air raids on Taliban who had 0 ADS.
> 
> They fought Iraq AFTER it was bankrupted, US had support of the Iraqis, not to mention they faced 0 resistance from the Iraqi army.
> 
> When they faced resistance, 110 000 marines got raped by 20 000 Japanese.
> View attachment 598705
> 
> 
> Do I need to mention Vietnam?
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing your sister isn't Shia then. She will have no problem giving some in Muharram



I told you a true story. Anyway Alhamdulilah I am not a Shia but you must be getting your own mum's pussy during Mutah procession. Is it during Muharram or all round the year?

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Philosopher

ARMalik said:


> So what happened? It is war between US and Iran on TWITTER.



Iran attacked the US bases last night on twitter, bravo, thanks for letting us know.



> But one things is for sure from this fiasco - *Iran does not have an escalation ladder and they lack coordination*. They shoot down their own civilian jetliner and killed 176 people. This is a criminal act.



Unless you have information we don't, then don't post until actual information regarding what happened comes out. Refrain from posting such emotional rants and gibberish.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> i dont understand why every thread on iran turns into a sectarian war Iran or the so called Mullah regieme got nothing yo do with islam they only care about expansion and peneteration of their ideology and their empire! and the ideology that these guy follow is not really islamic! so yeh we should treat iran as just another country in asia hoping yo regain past glory!




Spot on. Every tom dick and harry can see through them. Be it Persian Mullah of Qom or the House of Saud, it's all about regain past glories. Islam is a veil they wear to hide their ugly faces. 

Par meray mulk ka banda kab samjhay ga? BC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

Malik Abdullah said:


> I told you a true story. Anyway Alhamdulilah I am not a Shia but you must be getting your own mum's pussy during Mutah procession. Is it during Muharram or all round the year?


I am not even Shia so I can have your mom without Mutah. Ask her if she will give me some for citizenship

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Malik Abdullah said:


> I told you a true story. Anyway Alhamdulilah I am not a Shia but you must be getting your own mum's pussy during Mutah procession. Is it during Muharram or all round the year?



@WebMaster @The Eagle Please remove this sectarian scum from this site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alpha

Mr Robot said:


> @WebMaster @The Eagle Please remove this sectarian scum from this site.



It was one of you bastards who started it. Scroll up Mutah production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *EmergingPakistan *that is what I see...
> 
> *PakState *is in *Singularity *after 40 years... I want Timur to be out of the Closet...
> 
> I see *OutSourcing *of *Security to Pakistan*... and I see *StructuralReforms *in *OurEconomy*...
> 
> But the *Emerging Strategic Security Architecture of ME is not workable without Pakistan!*
> 
> PakistanZindabad!!!
> 
> We are Paks, Pak is OurLand... From Ladakh to Taftan!!!!


I wish, we become wise now,
Enough is enough.

We need to increase our influence in ME, become to them what USA is to them right now but even more than that !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Malik Abdullah said:


> It was one of you bastards who started it. Scroll up Mutah production.



Nobody started anything, we were discussing intermerriage between shia sunni and arab non arab, until you came and showed your sectarian nature by mentioning how your brothers gf wouldnt have sex with your borher in muharram, I am not shia but we all know what your intention was. There is a special place in hell for people like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StormBreaker

Malik Abdullah said:


> I told you a true story. Anyway Alhamdulilah I am not a Shia but you must be getting your own mum's pussy during Mutah procession. Is it during Muharram or all round the year?


Hey, what level are you falling to ?
No one here was doing sectarianism like you are doing.
The fight is iran vs Pakistan and Arab not shia or sunni.

Stop these filthy talks against a sect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

StormBreaker said:


> I wish, we become wise now,
> Enough is enough.
> 
> We need to increase our influence in ME, become to them what USA is to them right now but even more than that !!!



First we need to cleanse these sectarian people who only benefit the zionist from within our countries. Only then can we have success

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Juts keep reporting his comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Mr Robot said:


> Iran attacked the US bases last night on twitter, bravo, thanks for letting us know.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have information we don't, then don't post until actual information regarding what happened comes out. Refrain from posting such emotional rants and gibberish.



Ok genius, I am have been watching you ranting through your arse on thread. Stop reply to my posts if you intend to continue on with being an idiot. 

Fact - Iran did not have the balls to attack US. It attacked EMPTY lands. After all the bull.shi.t, this is the best it could do. Big deal. 
Fact - By jumping to the use of inaccurate BMs on bases, Iran demonstrated that it does not have an escalation ladder. 
Fact - Iran shot down its own civilian passenger Jetline. *UN needs to send investigators urgently to Iran *and hold those who were responsible for this to be criminally trialed. 

Now stop you BS and specially don't quote my posts.


----------



## StormBreaker

mangekyousharingan said:


> First we need to cleanse these sectarian people who only benefit the zionist from within our countries. Only then can we have success


How can we remove all these leaders  ?
Aren’t they the zionist scums while the poor civilians regardless of country blindly follow them to their unexpected doom ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

StormBreaker said:


> How can we remove all these leaders  ?
> Aren’t they the zionist scums while the poor civilians regardless of country blindly follow them to their unexpected doom ?



They are irrelevant when it comes to sectarianism. They are not the ones creating it. I don't know where it comes from. Have never heard any leader (except for ISIS, Al, Qaida etc) go out and promote sectarianism?


----------



## Malik Alpha

mangekyousharingan said:


> Nobody started anything, we were discussing intermerriage between shia sunni and arab non arab, until you came and showed your sectarian nature by mentioning how your brothers gf wouldnt have sex with your borher in muharram, I am not shia but we all know what your intention was. There is a special place in hell for people like you.



Yes even the meme you posted was a part of discussion. F off already


----------



## Philosopher

ARMalik said:


> Ok genius, I am have been watching you ranting through your arse on thread. Stop reply to my posts if you intend to continue on with being an idiot.



Quit the insults. Makes you look childish and immature.



> Fact - Iran did not have the balls to attack US. It attacked EMPTY lands. After all the bull.shi.t, this is the best it could do. Big deal.




Attack on an airbase is an act of war regardless of casualties. Use logic.




> Fact - By jumping to the use of inaccurate BMs on bases, Iran demonstrated that it does not have an escalation ladder.



"inaccurate" ballistic missiles.



Satellite photos taken Wednesday* show that an Iranian missile strike has caused extensive damage* at the *Ain al-Assad air base* in Iraq, which hosts U.S. and coalition troops.

The photos, taken by the commercial company Planet and shared with NPR via the Middlebury Institute of International Studies at Monterey, *show hangars and buildings hit hard by a barrage of Iranian missiles* that were fired early Wednesday morning local time.

*At least five structures were damaged in the attack* on the base in Anbar province, *which apparently was precise enough to hit individual buildings. "Some of the locations struck look like the missiles hit dead center,"* says David Schmerler, an analyst with the Middlebury Institute.

Iran's attack targeted at least two military bases in Iraq. The extent of the damage to the second base, in Irbil, was unclear.













https://www.npr.org/2020/01/08/7945...-reveal-extent-of-damage-at-al-assad-air-base



> act - Iran shot down its own civilian passenger Jetline. *UN needs to send investigators urgently to Iran *and hold those who were responsible for this to be criminally trialed.



We still don't know what happened. Stop posting nonesense as if you know what happened.




> Now stop you BS and specially don't quote my posts.



If you post misinformation, prepare to be challenged on it. Don't like it? log out bottom is on the top right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

mangekyousharingan said:


> They are irrelevant when it comes to sectarianism. They are not the ones creating it. I don't know where it comes from. Have never heard any leader (except for ISIS, Al, Qaida etc) go out and promote sectarianism?


Heyyy heyy, leaders, you call those puppet heads as leaders ?

ReThink, who i am calling leaders.

They wear black turban as well as the other wears black coat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

StormBreaker said:


> Heyyy heyy, leaders, you call those puppet heads as leaders ?
> 
> ReThink, who i am calling leaders.
> 
> They wear black turban as well as the other wears black coat



You are talking about country heads are you not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> I always lament about *Khottaism *in *OurLand*...but looks like *Khottaism *is *wide spread disease* in *OurRegion*...
> 
> *When Pakistan changes then OurRegion changes..*
> 
> _Pakistanwali_


We miss chances, every single time.

Allah doesn’t give so many chances to everyone, yet the Almighty wants us to grow bigger than others, and support others.

There must be a separate form of government, one should be lower government, which interlooks internal matters, finances, security, relations with others, while the HIGHER government should be independent from Pakistan internal issues and must have complete military support to overlook others issues and establish higher form of mutual relations with others.

Does this ring any bell ?
Anything similar like this in history ?



mangekyousharingan said:


> You are talking about country heads are you not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Great Janjua said:


> Don't worry pal you worry about your Shia superpowers that apparently comes with all in all a lot off Persian bullshit



You talk nothing but bs bro, but Allah kush rake. Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

StormBreaker said:


> Definitely, Rouhani, Khamini, Salman


If Iranian leaders are promoting sectarianism, why do we not have sectarian problems in Iran? 

I have read dozens of times about Shia and Sunni killing each other in Pakistan, that never happens in Iran.

There are Jews, Christians, Shia, Sunni, Zoroastrians, no one have problem with each other. Don't blame leaders, they don't promote sectarianism, as no leader would want to cause civil unrest in their own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Rafi said:


> You talk nothing but bs bro, but Allah kush rake. Peace.


No harsh feelings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

mangekyousharingan said:


> If Iranian leaders are promoting sectarianism, why do we not have sectarian problems in Iran?
> 
> I have read dozens of times about Shia and Sunni killing each other in Pakistan, that never happens in Iran.
> 
> There are Jews, Christians, Shia, Sunni, Zoroastrians, no one have problem with each other. Don't blame leaders, they don't promote sectarianism, as no leader would want to cause civil unrest in their own country.


The smaller half of iran has single loyalty boy !!!

Not split loyalties



mangekyousharingan said:


> If Iranian leaders are promoting sectarianism, why do we not have sectarian problems in Iran?
> 
> I have read dozens of times about Shia and Sunni killing each other in Pakistan, that never happens in Iran.
> 
> There are Jews, Christians, Shia, Sunni, Zoroastrians, no one have problem with each other. Don't blame leaders, they don't promote sectarianism, as no leader would want to cause civil unrest in their own country.


Not to mention, The game is mostly fueled by those on the east, the filthy street shitters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Taimoor Khan said:


> I got time for my own buddy, I got time for you as well, I just feel pity for you and your kind. Your exsistance is a reminder of a failure of our state. Real shame.



All the best bro, from a proud Pakistani Punjabi Shia Jatt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

Rafi said:


> All the best bro, from a proud Pakistani Punjabi Shia Jatt.


Pakistani, ok punjabi, ok, shia, ok BUT jutt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

StormBreaker said:


> The smaller half of iran has single loyalty boy !!!
> 
> Not split loyalties
> 
> 
> Not to mention, The game is mostly fueled by those on the east, the filthy street shitters.



Don't blame others. It has nothing to do with leaders. No leader would promote sectarianism, it causes civil unrest and does not benefit them. It's a cultural thing. In Iran we don't have sectarian problems, same for Turkey. But in Arab countries and Pakistan, sectarianism is a big problem. Just scroll up and read your countrymans comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

StormBreaker said:


> Pakistani, ok punjabi, ok, shia, ok BUT jutt



That's my origin, proud of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Rafi said:


> That's my origin, proud of it.


Balle jawana Dil Khush kita eh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Rafi said:


> That's my origin, proud of it.


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> And that is the direction we are heading... we need to bury this JumWhoriat for good and go for Performance Based Democracy...
> 
> The NewSystem is ready... we need to bury MarasiMedia and MarasiPoliticoz first!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoldierCode, YoungPakBrother mine!
> 
> Don't be too easy to fall.. *We are all Paks, Pak is OurLand!*
> 
> We must make *Glass out of GanguBones*..that is the _*only *_thing that matters...rest is *distraction *and waste of energy.
> 
> All posters here are *PakPositiveNationalists *@Great Janjua is one crazy, beautiful *PakPositiveNationalist*.... just like you @Rafi


You sir,
Are awesome

I salute you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

All in all, the Iranian attack was truly little if we take into account how much damage the US caused them.

In fact, the attack has even led to believe that the accuracy of Iranian missiles is simply terrible. Most of the Iranian users are trying to show this 'operation' as a success but to be honest, it's a big failure in terms of showing the technological advancements of the Iranian missile capacity. Politically, however, I must say that Iran acted very wisely and cool.

But in the long term, this attack has damaged the deterrence and reputation of Iran. You can clearly see the ineffectiveness of Iranian missiles.

Seeing this, I truly believe that it's just a matter of time until some other countries in the region will reach the Iranian level of missile technology.

Producing the same missile 1000 times with different names isn't the solution for the Iranian stagnation in this particular area of defense tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> And you are one *Crazy YoungPak!*
> 
> I am proud of you!!!
> 
> Now enough of this... focus back to real things... *Ganguz *need to be squeezed out of ME. Period! starting with Iran... Iran needs to come extremely close to Pakistan same as KSA. We shall provide security to all!!!


Winning iran in terms of security means winning the internal “civil unrest possibility”.

With iran under our shade, Arabs being ours, they can be convinced under a nuclear Pakistan to let go of the differences because they WILL have to, no other choice

I always wonder, if there wasn’t all this 71 and bhutto, and india problem, by now Pakistan would be greater then Ottoman empire !!!

The Higher form of government must occupy Afghanistan, train their people to become professional uniform soldiers, expand the map, Then go on and on.

There is this Concept of Akhand Bharat and Greater Israel, but as we are people who don’t think big, GREATER PAKISTAN is a very strong concept as well !!!

Dajjal needs some strong enemies, not some petty kids like us who fight internally !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215032001406873600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215032411131699200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215019281760620544


----------



## mangekyo

KediKesenFare said:


> All in all, the Iranian attack was truly little if we take into account how much damage the US caused them.
> 
> In fact, the attack has even led to believe that the accuracy of Iranian missiles is simply terrible. Most of the Iranian users are trying to show this 'operation' as a success but to be honest, it's a big failure in terms of showing the technological advancements of the Iranian missile capacity. Politically, however, I must say that Iran acted very wisely and cool.
> 
> But in the long term, this attack has damaged the deterrence and reputation of Iran. You can clearly see the ineffectiveness of Iranian missiles.
> 
> Seeing this, I truly believe that it's just a matter of time until some other countries in the region will reach the Iranian level of missile technology.
> 
> Producing the same missile 1000 times with different names isn't the solution for the Iranian stagnation in this particular area of defense tech.



The missiles were able to hit individual buildings, how is that terrible inaccuracy?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FedererExpress

KediKesenFare said:


> But in the long term, this attack has damaged the deterrence and reputation of Iran.



It has increased the deterrence and reputation of Iran. They hit US military assets. If Iran has the balls to do this to a superpower, imagine what they will do to smaller countries. Smaller countries will now be scared of attacking Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

FedererExpress said:


> It has increased the deterrence and reputation of Iran. They hit US military assets. If Iran has the balls to do this to a superpower, imagine what they will do to smaller countries. Smaller countries will now be scared of attacking Iran.



That is true, it does also send a message to for instance Saudi and UAE who thinks they can do whatever they want and US will come save them. Now they know they are not afraid of hitting US directly, so they can only imagine what Iran will do to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

KediKesenFare said:


> All in all, the Iranian attack was truly little if we take into account how much damage the US caused them.
> 
> In fact, the attack has even led to believe that the accuracy of Iranian missiles is simply terrible. Most of the Iranian users are trying to show this 'operation' as a success but to be honest, it's a big failure in terms of showing the technological advancements of the Iranian missile capacity. Politically, however, I must say that Iran acted very wisely and cool.
> 
> But in the long term, this attack has damaged the deterrence and reputation of Iran. You can clearly see the ineffectiveness of Iranian missiles.
> 
> Seeing this, I truly believe that it's just a matter of time until some other countries in the region will reach the Iranian level of missile technology.
> 
> Producing the same missile 1000 times with different names isn't the solution for the Iranian stagnation in this particular area of defense tech.



I think the intention wasn't to cause mass casualties.

Al-Asad is one of Iraq's largest and well defended air bases in every way. There are far easier American targets, softer targets that are far more dense such as the US embassy or American consulates. These, if struck would result in casualties easily.

Hopefully it does not escalate further.


----------



## El Sidd

StormBreaker said:


> Arab girls are extremely “nakhray wali”. They don’t even get together with arab men let alone others


Muslim girls are harder to get. Anyone can tell you that. 

What you are saying is exploitation of concept of Haq Meher which is making it a problem for Arab men to get married at early age like they always have done in history. 


mangekyousharingan said:


> Despite what _Al-Mamlakah al-ʿArabīyah as-Saʿūdīyah_ news might have told you. We do not have sectarian or ethnic conflict in Iran. Everyone intermarries.


Do you think you can blatantly lie without repercussions?


mangekyousharingan said:


> I know a guy, he was an Arab Shia, he fell in love with another Arab Sunni, He asked the girls father to marry his daughter, he threatened both with a gun.


Was this in Iran?


Taimoor Khan said:


> They are not enemies, just misguided lot, our lot, brainwashed, letting their own dogmas dictate the sound thinking.



they say the same to the sunnis. there is no right or wrong. as far as the state of Pakistan is concerned. you both are muslims and majority. live with it


----------



## FedererExpress

mangekyousharingan said:


> That is true, it does also send a message to for instance Saudi and UAE who thinks they can do whatever they want and US will come save them. Now they know they are not afraid of hitting US directly, so they can only imagine what Iran will do to them



Arab countries will now be even more dependent on US protection. Iran just ensured that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

FedererExpress said:


> Arab countries will now be even more dependent on US protection. Iran just ensured that.


Dependent is one thing, now they know it doesn't matter. Think of it as a small kid acting tough, because he has a cool older brother, then someone slaps his older brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Congratulations Israel for earning more soft power points courtesy Iran and USA.


----------



## Philosopher

FedererExpress said:


> Arab countries will now be even more dependent on US protection. Iran just ensured that.



US should first protect its own airbases properly.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215019703237849091


----------



## mangekyo

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215019703237849091



What kind of shitty rockets are they using? None ever hit.


----------



## FedererExpress

Mr Robot said:


> US should first protect its own airbases properly.



I heard that this was an Iraqi military base that had coalition soldiers as well. It was not a US military base.


----------



## Philosopher

FedererExpress said:


> I heard that this was an Iraqi military base that had coalition soldiers as well. It was not a US military base.



It's a giant air base US created and cost billions. It's being used as an American airbase (with coalition forces) Iraqis are there too.



mangekyousharingan said:


> What kind of shitty rockets are they using? None ever hit.



Probably just unguided katyusha rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

mangekyousharingan said:


> What kind of shitty rockets are they using? None ever hit.



They are not targeting them selves but this is part of psychological warfare to squeeze USA and make them leave country.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215050687312064512

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliyusuf

StormBreaker said:


> Trust me, 4 hours ago i was also thinking the same.
> 
> US want arabs under their umbrella, arabs hate iran and vice versa, US has puppets in iran who play for USA to keep arabs in check and keep ordering equipments


You and I are almost saying the same thing but with a slight variation. Iran was very careful in not getting a huge US toll from it's attacks. But how come the missiles went thru and hit? Where were their Patriot System? How come so little damage?

Believe whatever you like.
Iran has enough to satisfy it's own public and it's proxies and allies.
The US has it's media and it's think tanks giving it an US favoring tint.
This being election year and all.

Have you ever wondered that the US and Israel are very close to India ... but India goes out of it's way to be friendly with Iran and invests big time there? Without any vocal or apparent protests from the US or Israel? Iran is not really their enemy. It has the important role of being the boogeyman to play to keep the Arabs in line.

Qasem Soleimani was expendable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sohail.ishaque

FedererExpress said:


> It has increased the deterrence and reputation of Iran. They hit US military assets. If Iran has the balls to do this to a superpower, imagine what they will do to smaller countries. Smaller countries will now be scared of attacking Iran.


Well, if what the western media is reporting about an understanding before the attack is true. Then it is just a face saving and nothing more. But then no one knows the reality.


----------



## aliyusuf

FedererExpress said:


> It has increased the deterrence and reputation of Iran. They hit US military assets. If Iran has the balls to do this to a superpower, imagine what they will do to smaller countries. Smaller countries will now be scared of attacking Iran.


In addition to the playing gimmicks for the US elections ... this is exactly one of the key aspects that was to be highlighted by the US - Israel - India - Iran combine thru the current fiasco. Poor Qasem Soleimani was expendable.


----------



## raptor22

mangekyousharingan said:


> The missiles were able to hit individual buildings, how is that terrible inaccuracy?


& exactly just hit individual buildings which indicates targets were chosen base on intell...


----------



## khawar khurshid

It's " Fatah e Mubeen" (clear victory ) for Iranians over Americans, most of the participants of this discussion focuses their attention on comparison of military might between two countries, but it is something else, which is behind Iranian success. It is a success of Iranians political system which refrain Americans to retaliate Iranians missile attacks, Suleimani funeral shows how Iranians loves their leadership and they can go any far for their country and government.
This incident left question mark over the fate of Americans as only superpower of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Mr Robot said:


> It's a giant air base US created and cost billions. It's being used as an American airbase (with coalition forces) Iraqis are there too.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably just unguided katyusha rockets.



US didn't create this airbase, Trump says the US built it but Trump always talks BS.

This base was built in the early 80's as part of a super-base program developed in the 70's. It's a massive airbase, the US upgraded it... after the bombed it several times. The majority of troops in the airbase are Iraqi army.

Iraq has many large airbases since it used to be so militarized in the past


----------



## Hack-Hook

Imran Khan said:


> how about stop getting personal and it will be better to learn
> 
> you are on defense forum and teaching us multi stage missile technology ?
> 
> let me teach you
> 
> Fateh-313 is single stage missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qaim is also single stage missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is how multi stage missile look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using israeli video on gaza attack is not good idea


you don't get it , they are single stage missile with separating warhead , we separate war head of our missiles from its body somewhere in its course , it has many benefit .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

Mr Robot said:


> Quit the insults. Makes you look childish and immature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attack on an airbase is an act of war regardless of casualties. Use logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "inaccurate" ballistic missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite photos taken Wednesday* show that an Iranian missile strike has caused extensive damage* at the *Ain al-Assad air base* in Iraq, which hosts U.S. and coalition troops.
> 
> The photos, taken by the commercial company Planet and shared with NPR via the Middlebury Institute of International Studies at Monterey, *show hangars and buildings hit hard by a barrage of Iranian missiles* that were fired early Wednesday morning local time.
> 
> *At least five structures were damaged in the attack* on the base in Anbar province, *which apparently was precise enough to hit individual buildings. "Some of the locations struck look like the missiles hit dead center,"* says David Schmerler, an analyst with the Middlebury Institute.
> 
> Iran's attack targeted at least two military bases in Iraq. The extent of the damage to the second base, in Irbil, was unclear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2020/01/08/7945...-reveal-extent-of-damage-at-al-assad-air-base
> 
> 
> 
> We still don't know what happened. Stop posting nonesense as if you know what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you post misinformation, prepare to be challenged on it. Don't like it? log out bottom is on the top right.



Oh great, Mr Robot is posting gibberish again. What else can you expect from a Robot these days except spamming and posting BS on the internet. 

Iran is refusing to hand-over black boxes. *If Iran has nothing to hide then it needs to hand over these black boxes to UN for full investigation*. Otherwise Iran needs to be held responsible for the killing of 176 civilians - it is a criminal act. The families whose loved ones were killed need to approach the International Courts of Justice to ensure there is though investigation conducted by the UN.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SideWinderX37 said:


> What i have observed about crashed Ukranian Jet is that the debris are very small and spread over a very large area, highly suggesting that it broke up in mid air. Moreover, Iran has shown it's unwillingness to provide black box access to Boeing.
> 
> Looks like a bomb or AD was in action...


on other hand the video of the crash showed in fact it crash landed and then exploded on the ground, and by the way according to international law Boeing and USA have zero right for investigating or even having access to the data stored in the black box


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

maverick1977 said:


> you didn't enjoy the show? a big tension has been defused, political victory for iran... what did you want, more blood?



He wants Goy's blood!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> Both calander are like eachother but the start of Royal calander is from the year that the Cyrus the great become Shah , and the start of Islamic on is from the year that Rasul Allah migrated from Mecca to Medina .....


the official explanation , but we knew the truth is something else.



LeGenD said:


> Your definition of fucked is misplaced.
> 
> You should rather ask what became of individuals whom Washington DC wanted dead.


one individual died , another took his place overall scenery didn't change.



Austin Powers said:


> Su-27 is superior to F-14. F-14 lacks maneuverability. It's like MiG-31.


hope this change the misunderstanding , F-14 is on of the best when it come to dogfight , even F-16 and mig-29 or Mighty F-15 can't turn as tight as it can 







mangekyousharingan said:


> What kind of shitty rockets are they using? None ever hit.


thats MLRS , they are supposed to get fired in hundreds not just one or two or three , they are used in battlefield and they very much helped USSR to stop German advanced in WW2 .
very effective when used correctly , shitty when you want to use them conservatively . if you use it you must go all out and fire as much as you can in as little time as you can let say 400-500 in under one minute and you see how it will destroy enemy formations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214979951763578881

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

A senior Iranian commander has threatened the country will take "harsher revenge soon" after missile attacks on US targets in Iraq.

Iranian news agency Tasnim reported the deputy leader of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard, Ali Fadavi, said the missile attacks on Iraqi bases which housed US troops showed "military might" and the US "couldn't do a damn thing".


Tehran fired at least 15 ballistic missiles at Al Asad and Erbil air bases in retaliation for the killing of top general Qasem Soleimani in an American drone strike.

Senior commander Abdollah Araghi threatened further Iranian reprisals after Ayatollah Ali Khamenei warned that "military action is not enough."

Meanwhile, US President Donald Trump, who ordered the drone strike on the Iranian general, declared on Wednesday that Iran "appeared to be standing down" after their missile strikes that did not harm any US troops in Iraq.


More to follow


----------



## Imran Khan

Hack-Hook said:


> you don't get it , they are single stage missile with separating warhead , we separate war head of our missiles from its body somewhere in its course , it has many benefit .


I got it now sir thanks


----------



## The Eagle

@Mr Robot @Taimoor Khan @Rafi you guys really need to break it off and there is no gain being personal to each other. Discussion must remain on topic & strategic affairs be discussed instead of calling out each other. I really hope that wouldn't need another reminder. 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taimoor Khan

mangekyousharingan said:


> Don't blame others. It has nothing to do with leaders. No leader would promote sectarianism, it causes civil unrest and does not benefit them. It's a cultural thing. In Iran we don't have sectarian problems, same for Turkey. But in Arab countries and Pakistan, sectarianism is a big problem. Just scroll up and read your countrymans comments.




There is no sectarian issues in Pakistan. We just expect each of us to give undivided loyalty to Pakistan and Pakistan only and its geopolitical interests. Our state care free policy have allowed brainwashing of people from both sect by their respective clergy , who in return are influenced by Iran and GCC. This create an illusion in feeble lot that both Iran and Saudi Arabia are some sort of holy cows, which they are not.

Pakistan is the only state which despite having Sunni Majority, have elected Shia leaders by the power of votes. Unthinkable in places like Iran and Saudi Arabia.



Retired Troll said:


> they say the same to the sunnis. there is no right or wrong. as far as the state of Pakistan is concerned. you both are muslims and majority. live with it



Sunnis, by in large, have ditched the "holy cow" status of Saudi Arabia. While unfortunately, Shias are still holding on to the Iran's holiness. This vary forum is the proof of this trend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Breaking.


----------



## Rafi

Taimoor Khan said:


> There is no sectarian issues in Pakistan. We just expect each of us to give undivided loyalty to Pakistan and Pakistan only and its geopolitical interests. Our state care free policy have allowed brainwashing of people from both sect by their respective clergy , who in return are influenced by Iran and GCC. This create an illusion in feeble lot that both Iran and Saudi Arabia are some sort of holy cows, which they are not.
> 
> Pakistan is the only state which despite having Sunni Majority, have elected Shia leaders by the power of votes. Unthinkable in places like Iran and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnis, by in large, have ditched the "holy cow" status of Saudi Arabia. While unfortunately, Shias are still holding on to the Iran's holiness. This vary forum is the proof of this trend.



Truly I don't hold Iran as a holy cow, but I do have bonds of family and friends there, also there is the religious, cultural, language, culinary links we have that go much deeper than they do with Saudi, which is a much more simply a religious link.

Iran has done us harm in the past, as have we to them, but it always has been at the behest of others and not a direct hatred or dispute.

I have always been loyal to Pakistan and always will be, if I was ordered to go fight Iran, I would do so with sadness and a heavy heart.

But I truly believe that we can come to some sort of accommodation with them, establish cbms and have a good neighbor relationship, that would be a win, win situation, we had a very close and excellent relationship during the Shahs rule and could have it again.

Sincerely 

Rafi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Taimoor Khan said:


> Sunnis, by in large, have ditched the "holy cow" status of Saudi Arabia. While unfortunately, Shias are still holding on to the Iran's holiness. This vary forum is the proof of this trend.



What i meant was when you called them misguided, they claim the same for you too?

The touted holy cow status of Saudi Arabia is simply propaganda and nothing else.


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> unfortunately is over and we will see no more capabilities



@yavar

i think this was an intelligent and strategic move, *for now
*
you begin with an "slap" against your enemy, so you have much more room on the escalation ledder, you cant go from 0-100 imediatelly

the enemy has also time to rethink if its woth to escalate it further or to de-escalate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*Missile attacks to continue on US bases throughout region: General Hajizadeh
*​






TEHRAN, Jan. 09 (MNA) – Missile attacks at one of the most important US bases in the context of "Shahid Soleimani Operation" were the start of a major operation that would continue throughout the region, said Commander of the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC) Aerospace Force Brigadier General Amir Ali Hajizadeh.

“Missile attacks on one of the most important US bases were the start of a major operation that would continue throughout the region”, he said, adding, “We didn't seek to kill. We sought to hit the enemy's military machine.”

“The assassination of Lt. Gen. Soleimani was one of US’ greatest historical and strategic mistakes,” Hajizadeh noted.

He went on to say, “We fired 13 missiles at US military bases in Iraq, but we were ready to fire several hundred missiles in one or two hours.”

“We thought it might take two or three days or a week if two sides did not practice self-restraint, so we had prepared several thousand missiles,” added the commander.

Stating, “We were not seeking to kill anyone in the operation, however, tens of people were killed and some were injured, which its statistics will be known,” he said, “If we were going to kill more, we could design the operation so that at least 500 military forces be killed, and if they responded in the next step, we would have changed our position and had no obligation to save the lives of US troops. We would have killed at least 5,000 in the second and third steps within 48 hours.”

Hajizadeh said, “We thought the Americans would attack, but they didn't,” adding, “They were waiting for a slap in their face and they became a little calm when they faced it.”

Emphasizing that all of Iran’s missiles hit the targets, he said, “The Americans did not shoot any shot despite having ample facilities, they could not confront.”

The United States terrorist forces assassinated Lt. General Soleimani and Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, the second-in-command of Iraq’s pro-government Popular Mobilization Units (PMU) — better known as Hashd al-Sha’abi — in an airstrike at Baghdad’s international airport early on Friday.

In the first step of hard revenge on the US over the assassination of Lt. General Soleimani Iran's IRGC force fired tens of ballistic missiles at Ain Al-Assad base in Iraq on Wednesday. Ain al-Assad is an Iraqi airbase that the US terrorist forces are stationed there.

He also said that identifying targets was an important issue for us but very quickly we identified from where the US attack had been carried out against us.

According to him the other reason why Iran chose Ain al-Assad airbase as its target is that the airbase is 170 km far from Baghdad and this minimizes the possibility of endangering civilians' lives.

https://en.mehrnews.com/amp/154378​


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Retired Troll said:


> What i meant was when you called them misguided, they claim the same for you too?
> 
> The touted holy cow status of Saudi Arabia is simply propaganda and nothing else.



Why you got Dajjal eye as your DP?


----------



## El Sidd

Taimoor Khan said:


> Why you got Dajjal eye as your DP?



How do you know its him? Could be a Japanese cartoon


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Rafi said:


> Truly I don't hold Iran as a holy cow, but I do have bonds of family and friends there, also there is the religious, cultural, language, culinary links we have that go much deeper than they do with Saudi, which is a much more simply a religious link.
> 
> Iran has done us harm in the past, as have we to them, but it always has been at the behest of others and not a direct hatred or dispute.
> 
> I have always been loyal to Pakistan and always will be, if I was ordered to go fight Iran, I would do so with sadness and a heavy heart.
> 
> But I truly believe that we can come to some sort of accommodation with them, establish cbms and have a good neighbor relationship, that would be a win, win situation, we had a very close and excellent relationship during the Shahs rule and could have it again.
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> Rafi.




I got a immediate family member living in GCC, having a ball and all the privileges life can offer, that doesn't stop me having a go at those bedoins and call spade a spade. I swear, I have never heard a Shia bad mouthing Iran, despite knowing the dirty games that country have played against Pakistan. Iran have nothing on Saudi Arabia when it comes to our religion infact none. 

Few of my best mates back home are Shias and despite my best provocations and attempts to get them bad mouth Iran, they just simply wont cave in. I genuinely want to understand this. I never heard a Pakistani shia cussing Iran. 

If you look at history, all nations who have attained greatness, they all had passion and undivided loyality for their country, to the level of xenophobia. Germans , japs, koreans, romans and even Persians, etc. That singular, tunnel vision while giving two finger salute to the rest of the world, ruthless and cold blooded. Me, my people, my motherland, rest can go and fk themselves. 

Regards.



Retired Troll said:


> How do you know its him? Could be a Japanese cartoon



Rather avoid this shit. Just my humble opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Retired Troll said:


> In understand the sensitive nature of it so i chose the green color.
> 
> As long as K F R is not written on it. Its halal



It is still the "bulging" eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Taimoor Khan said:


> It is still the "bulging" eye.



I will change it. 

You should also change the nudist in your avatar


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Retired Troll said:


> I will change it.
> 
> You should also change the nudist in your avatar



Happy?


----------



## El Sidd

Taimoor Khan said:


> Happy?


always



Taimoor Khan said:


> Happy?



unless now its a dajjali island? haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Retired Troll said:


> always
> 
> 
> 
> unless now its a dajjali island? haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Taimoor Khan said:


> *Pakistani *





Taimoor Khan said:


> undivided loyality for *their country*


THAT is the sad issue!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Iran Ayatollah Ali Khamenei: the missile strikes on U.S. in Iraq last night was just slap, the revenge is another issue / U.S presence must end west Asia
https://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13981018000411

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

yavar said:


> Iran Ayatollah Ali Khamenei: the missile strikes on U.S. in Iraq last night was just slap, the revenge is another issue / U.S presence must end west Asia
> https://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13981018000411




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214696505682079745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215164022821212160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*Top IRGC general: Dozens of Yankees have been killed or injured*

The air force commander said the missile attack fire on one of the most important US bases in the context of Operation Martyr Suleimani was the beginning of a major operation that would continue throughout the region.

Reporting to reporters describing Martyr Suleimani's missile attack on US military base in Ein al-Assad, Commander of Air Force Commander Sardar Hajizadeh said: "Missile strikes at one of the most important US bases in the context of Operation Martyr Suleimani were the start of a major operation that It would continue throughout the area, and that was a must move.

*look:*
*How many missiles did we shoot at the US base?*
*Film / Hajizadeh : Assassination of Haj Qassim was America's biggest mistake*

*** Dozens have been killed in the attack on Ain al-Assad*

He added: "We did not seek to kill anyone in the operation, although tens of people were killed and wounded and were carried by C-130 aircraft." If we were looking to kill, we could design the operation to kill in step 1, and if they responded as conditions changed and had no duty to save the lives of US troops, in steps 2 and 3 within 6 hours. They killed between two and three thousand.

*** 9 Flight Report for the transport of the injured*

Haji Zadeh continued: They say they had evacuated the base, while at the time we carried out the operation there were 7,000 to 6,000 troops at the base. Following Operation Corps, at least three flight types of C-3 were transported to Jordan and occupied Palestine, and a number of Shinok helicopters transported them to a hospital in Baghdad.

Referring to the Americans' readiness for the attack, the US Air Force Commander said the Americans themselves had said they were on alert for several days and had been tasked with reconnaissance, surveillance and combat operations before their four aircraft, including four MQ-9s. He does, and the 2-4 drones and their own drones were anxiously waiting. We thought the guards were attacking, but we saw that they were waiting for a flood and were getting some relief when they ate.

*** We fired 13 missiles at US bases*

"We fired 13 missiles at US bases, but we were ready to shoot several hundred missiles in the early hours," said Hajizadeh, referring to the air force's readiness to confront the US. Conflicts would continue for only a few days to a week if the two sides did not restrain themselves. We had prepared several thousand missiles for these conditions.

"All missiles hit the target, and not a single shot was fired at our missiles, despite the fact that the Americans had a large number of planes in flight," he said.

*** Bases involved in the assassination of Haj Qasim*

"During the early hours, we were able to identify bases that were involved in the assassination of Martyr Suleimani, who was involved in the operations of Taji, Ain al-Assad, Jordan's Martyr Ma'far and Ali al-Salem Kuwait in the assassination plot of Sardar Suleimani," said the air force commander.

Hajizadeh continued: "Our first option to counteract this revenge was to select al-Taji base, and as the first option, we changed the target a few hours before the operation, and chose Al-Assad.

*** We changed the target an hour before the operation*

"Because al-Taji was close to Kashmir and a joint venture between Iraqis and Americans, and we were worried that missile strikes and missile explosions would interfere with civilians, we were discouraged and al-Assad, the largest US base in Iraq," he said. We chose Iraq and maybe the region.

*** Ein al-Assad Command Center destroyed*

The air force commander emphasized: "The base is 5 kilometers from Baghdad, and the targets we chose were actually aimed at hitting the US war machine, the US Command Control Center, and hitting major US drone and helicopter units. The operation also destroyed the main building of their headquarters in al-Assad.

"In the design we did, we designed a wave as the first wave of the operation; depending on how the enemy acted, our invasion of Iraq could be limited, or it could even be limited to other US bases in the region," said Hajizadeh. To expand.

*** Operations were carried out with the Conqueror-7 missiles and the uprising*

He added: Asin al-Asad was the largest and most remote base on the territory of the Islamic Republic of Iran and we used missile-conqueror-to-revolt missiles in this operation to destroy predetermined targets,

*** Details of electronic attack on American drones*

"The operation we have not named so far was after the missile operation, and with the special equipment we had already prepared, we launched an important electronic warfare approximately 15 minutes after the operation, and all the aircraft without We pulled out of a flight over the Ein Al-Assad area for a moment, leaving the Americans in control and destroying their communication links and video links that terrified the Americans.

"When the missile strikes, the most important need for Americans was to understand how much damage was being observed at the moment by the 8 MQ-9 UAVs that were flying over the area," he said. It was transmitted and when the planes went out of control, the shock they had suffered was unaffected by missile operations.

"The blood of our martyrs is a very high price that we cannot afford, of course, in return for the blood of their lives; hitting American bases or shooting down their planes or even killing the trumps is not worth it," the Army Corps commander continued. Their real bloodshed, as the supreme leader has emphasized, is the total deportation of America from the region.

*** After World War I, there was no record of a state firing a shotgun against the US*

After World War II, it was unprecedented for a shotgun to be fired against the United States and a country to accept responsibility, and a missile attack in response to the cowardly assassination of Commander Suleimani in all groups of people Accurate and calculated calculations set a new leaf in the history of regional developments.

"We are telling the Arab countries that they have not seen Americans," he said. "I urge the American people to learn from these recent operations and pressure their leaders to get out of this region at a low cost." They did not go to war because of you, and they will not in the future, but they did not enter the war for their own sake.

"Naturally, all nations and resistance groups that will try to expel Americans, we hope that governments will move forward as well, as the Iraqi government and parliament approved the plan to withdraw US troops," said Hajizadeh. , Other countries move forward, otherwise nations forcefully expel Americans from the region.

Interview in Persian language: https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/1029458/ضربه-موشکی-به-عین-الاسد-آغاز-یک-عملیات-بزرگ-بود-آمریکا-در-صورت

Some of numbers and words are translated wrongly caused by google translation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*Newsweek: 
Iran Revolutionary Guards Fire Missiles at US Military Base in Iraq

"" at least 270 death toll have been reported so far ""*







The news deleted after an hour and the tweeter accounts which were reporting yankee casualties were suspended.

American style of freedom ...


----------



## yavar

US troops knew Al-Asad air base would be attacked and sheltered in bunkers, exclusive tour reveals
https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/11/middleeast/iran-strike-al-asad-air-base-exclusive-intl/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

newb3e said:


> these strikes by iran are for their domestic consumption only its more of a facing saving US killed their generals and all iran has done is thump chest and launch some missiles and that too on their allied country!


You realize that Iran damaged an airbase where American soldiers are stationed with Ballistic missiles ? Tell me which country will go unpunished after such an action. American rats were scared to death.


----------



## waraich66

Rukarl said:


> You realize that Iran damaged an airbase where American soldiers are stationed with Ballistic missiles ? Tell me which country will go unpunished after such an action. American rats were scared to death.


lol , All drama , not a single US soldier injured , Iran and Saudi regimes planted by CIA to support Israel . War games will continue in middle east . Turkey will be the true muslim leader IA .


----------



## yavar

testimony of Danish military Sergeant present at time of Iran IRGC missile strike at U.S. military base Ain Al-Assad in Iraq, talking to channel 2 Danish news

In a bunker in Iraq, Danish sergeant John and the other Danish soldiers waited for several hours for the Iranian attack on the Ain al-Asad military base in Al Anbar province in western Iraq overnight. - It was terrible. It cannot be described and it should not be experienced. We could do nothing, we could just accept. So we couldn't use our training in that situation, he tells TV 2. then came the attack. - Suddenly the first layer comes, as I call it. Nine rockets a barely a ton each. It cannot be described. I've never experienced anything like it, and I hope to never come to it again, says John. Violent attack The attack was so severe that the bunker shook, and dust penetrated in large quantities. - We had to sit with scarves on our faces just to breathe, says John. But it was the ignorance and powerlessness that were the worst for the Danish soldiers. The ignorance of how close to the next one is and when it will come. After all, we had no idea down there. We could just sit and take a seat. We couldn't do any of what we're trained for. We could just wait, says John. The Danish soldiers reacted differently along the way. - Some sit and tell jokes to protect themselves. Some are closing in on themselves, and some are shedding a tear, says the Danish sergeant. The first setbacks were so severe that we were sure we were going to a golden desert and nothing was left. We were really surprised it wasn't over our heads. I would estimate that the nearest rocket hit 300 feet from us, and as we walked around afterwards, there were half helicopters and holes so big that you could park a van in them, John says. Now that the Danish soldiers have been a few days away from the experience, the mood has changed. It is still crowded, but the soldiers are also relieved and they enjoy themselves in Kuwait, playing cards and talking to the family at home. Psychologists are now on their way to Kuwait to help the Danish soldiers recover from the experience.


----------



## skyshadow

*"You looked around at each other and you think: Where are we going to run? How are you going to get away from that?" said Ferguson.

"I don't wish anyone to have that level of fear," he said. "No one in the world should ever have to feel something like that."*













































https://edition.cnn.com/2020/01/13/...e-al-asad-base-iraq-exclusive-intl/index.html


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216812624291254273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216942069924519936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216812468439330816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

What a giant embarassment by the Arabized and wannabe Arab Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah regime.

The US killed their most important “general” and 3 other IRGC terrorists and the reply was 60 dead Iranians during a stampede and 180 dead Iranians whose plane was shot down due to sheer incompetence after they were caught lying as usual. That and more sanctions and internal protests.

As for the useless cowardly “missile attack” whose casualty was some empty small hangar (with some of those North Korean/USSR “Iranian” missiles failing spectacularly too) with the Americans and Iraqis being warned beforehand too.

Israel was obviously not touched either despite the barking let alone KSA.

The drone that killed the terrorists was operated outside of Qatar to make matters even more tragicomic.

Amazing. May the Mullah’s never dissppoint.


----------



## Philosopher

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> As for the useless cowardly “missile attack” whose casualty was some empty small hangar (with some of those North Korean/USSR “Iranian” missiles failing spectacularly too) with the Americans and Iraqis being warned beforehand too.



Ah, this suicide troll known for 100 fake account is back.

Anyway, Minus only one missile which failed during flight, all of the missiles hit their targets completely accurately. Please show us which missiles "failing spectacularly too".

And the missiles used was this:






*Which North korean/USSR missile is this? 
*




> Israel was obviously not touched either despite the barking let alone KSA.



What does Israel what to do with this incident?



> The drone that killed the terrorists was operated outside of Qatar to make matters even more tragicomic.



And?



> Amazing. May the Mullah’s never dissppoint.



Only thing embarrassing here is your desperate attempt at trolling.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217373867561406464


----------



## skyshadow

Mr Robot said:


> Ah, this suicide troll known for 100 fake account is back.
> 
> Anyway, Minus only one missile which failed during flight, all of the missiles hit their targets completely accurately. Please show us which missiles "failing spectacularly too".
> 
> And the missiles used was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Which North korean/USSR missile is this?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Israel what to do with this incident?
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing embarrassing here is your desperate attempt at trolling.




*"There are at least 14 impact locations* as well as several duds, which are collected for examination."


https://www.france24.com/en/20200114-iran-missile-attack-on-iraq-s-ain-al-asad-base-a-timeline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

* Massive Improvement’ In Accuracy Of Iran Missiles Over Scud-B*


https://breakingdefense.com/2020/01/massive-improvement-in-accuracy-of-iran-missiles-over-scud-b/


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

11 US troops were injured in Iran missile attack despite Pentagon initially saying there were no casualties
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/01/16/politics/service-members-injured-iran-strike/index.html


----------



## Rajputana_

This is so funny. All choreographed for public consumption, Iran just cooled .its seething masses.

America- vaporize Soleimani ( btw there were no remains, Iranians paraded dust in the coffin)

Iran- Making holes in Iraqs grounds.

Really, we can do this all year long.


----------



## dani92

Rukarl said:


> 11 of your thug soldiers got brain damaged. You want more ? Don't worry, soon dotard will receive some very bad news.
> 
> 
> What has the US Iran conflict to do with you ? What's your business in this matter ? Get the **** out you lizard eater.


How come shah supporter supports the Islamic regime?!


----------



## Rukarl

dani92 said:


> How come shah supporter supports the Islamic regime?!


It's about the country, not a particular regime now. We have problems with the US government since 1953.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dani92

Rukarl said:


> It's about the country, not a particular regime now. We have problems with the US government since 1953.


Well I noticed that the secular nationalist Iranians support the Islamic regime when it comes to weapons manufacturing and spreading Iranian influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

dani92 said:


> Well I noticed that the secular nationalist Iranians support the Islamic regime when it comes to weapons manufacturing and spreading Iranian influence.


 Abit influence is OK. Too much is detrimental.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

dani92 said:


> How come shah supporter supports the Islamic regime?!


Nationalism, not govt.



dani92 said:


> Well I noticed that the secular nationalist Iranians support the Islamic regime when it comes to weapons manufacturing and spreading Iranian influence.


I think you're confusing Iranians supporting their govt with supporting the country. I understand what you noticed though, i noticed it myself. I think it just proves how powerful Iran is as a country - they enter conflict/war and most of their citizens forget their "differences" and unite in protecting the country. This unity is the most important reason why Iran has big strategic advantage over Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

camelguy said:


> that's good when do i get a ban, it's not working. insulting iran doesn't get one banned


And won't do Iran any harm ...


----------



## jaibi

Please maintain decorum, trolling and hurling abuses won't lead to anything productive. Thank you. Opinions and arguments are welcomed; abuse isn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

mangekyousharingan said:


> If Iranian leaders are promoting sectarianism, why do we not have sectarian problems in Iran?
> 
> I have read dozens of times about Shia and Sunni killing each other in Pakistan, that never happens in Iran.
> 
> There are Jews, Christians, Shia, Sunni, Zoroastrians, no one have problem with each other. Don't blame leaders, they don't promote sectarianism, as no leader would want to cause civil unrest in their own country.


Great point bro!!!!! To be 100% honest with you, i think the Pakistanis and Sunnis that say Iran is sectarian either dont understand or/and accept Iran's style of foreign policy, and then they also will have some undercover resentment or phobia for either or/and Iran's Shia Islam or religous culture/expression. in war both sides kill, but in the Syrian war there is alot of 1 sided "killing accountability"..that proves its not logical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

925boy said:


> Great point bro!!!!! To be 100% honest with you, i think the Pakistanis and Sunnis that say Iran is sectarian either dont understand or/and accept Iran's style of foreign policy, and then they also will have some undercover resentment or phobia for either or/and Iran's Shia Islam or religous culture/expression. in war both sides kill, but in the Syrian war there is alot of 1 sided "killing accountability"..that proves its not logical.



Those are the people secretly cheering ISIS. Whenever Iran kills someone they scream "they are killing sunnis" In their mind everything is Sunni vs Shia. They dont even care about being muslim, they only care about Sunni vs Shia. Just look at the comments when Iran bombed US bases in Iraq, see how many of them were disappointed Shia Iran attacked US. And how more disappointed they were that US didn't kill Iranians in return. 

Just like racists deny being racists, they say "we dont have problems with Shia, we have problems with the sectarian mullah regime" 

The Irony is that the very same mullah regime has 0 sectarian problems while in their own countries, Sunni and Shia kill each other daily. 

Some of them even got triggered by a meme of a Shia man and Sunni woman couple. They even managed to make that about Sunni vs Shia. Then they say they are not sectarians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dani92

F-22Raptor said:


> That's all Iran? No casualties, minimal damage, and the US didn't even attempt to intercept these missiles? Gonna have to do a lot better than that.


Just wait maybe they gonna kill one of CIA station chiefs or they gonna turn some US embassy into dust or they gonna make Afghanistan another Vietnam by supplying weapons to taliban and provide training and logistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

told you guys if we wait couple weeks news of dead soldiers will reach US, there internet is really really slow 



*More U.S. troops leave Iraq for medical treatment after Iranian missile attack, Pentagon says*



“The health and safety of all service members is the greatest concern for all Department leadership and we greatly appreciate the care that these members have received and continue to receive at the hands of our medical professionals," Army Maj. Beth Riordan, a military spokeswoman, said in a statement. *“As medical treatment and evaluations in theater continue, additional service members have been identified as having potential injuries.”*



*https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...t-after-iranian-missile-attack-pentagon-says/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*US Military Says More Troops Treated for Injuries from Iran Strike*

*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – US Central Command announced that additional US troops who were serving at a base in Iraq that was struck by Iranian missiles earlier this month have been transported to an American medical facility in Germany.*

January, 22, 2020 - 09:01
World 
Comments 




The injured service members are separate from the 11 who CENTCOM last week announced had been injured in the January 8 strike, according to CNN.

That strike was retaliation for the January 2 US strike that killed Iran’s top commander Lt. General Qassem Soleimani.

CENTCOM did not immediately give an exact number on how many additional service members had been injured in the strike. A Defense official said after the initial 11 service members were evacuated that more injured troops could be identified.

In a statement announcing the development, Capt. Bill Urban, spokesman for CENTOM, said the additional service members were moved "out of an abundance of caution" and that "it is possible additional injuries may be identified in the future."

"As medical treatment and evaluations in theater continue, additional service members have been identified as having potential injuries," Urban said.

"These service members -- out of an abundance of caution -- have been transported to Landstuhl, Germany for further evaluations and necessary treatment on an outpatient basis. Given the nature of injuries already noted, it is possible additional injuries may be identified in the future."

Last week, CENTOM said 11 individuals had been injured in the strike, eight of whom had been transported to Landstuhl Regional Medical Center in Germany and three to Camp Arifjan in Kuwait for "follow-on screening."

In announcing those injuries, CENTCOM acknowledged that service members who had been in the area of the blast were being monitored for potential injuries and that the injuries became apparent in the days following the attack. The Pentagon had initially said no service members had been injured or killed in the Iranian strike.

The disclosure of injured US service members -- and the most recent news of additional injuries -- indicates that the impact of the attack was more serious than initial assessments indicated.

US officials have offered differing accounts of what they see as the intentions behind Iran's attack.

Some administration officials at first said they believed that Iran had deliberately missed areas populated by Americans. Multiple administration officials said the night of the attack that Iran could have directed its missiles to areas populated by Americans, but intentionally did not.

Then, Army Gen. Mark Milley, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said he believed that the attacks "were intended to cause structural damage, destroy vehicles and equipment and aircraft, and to kill personnel."


Poor Yankees try hard to save their sorry palmfaces.


----------



## dani92

Aramagedon said:


> *US Military Says More Troops Treated for Injuries from Iran Strike*
> 
> *TEHRAN (Tasnim) – US Central Command announced that additional US troops who were serving at a base in Iraq that was struck by Iranian missiles earlier this month have been transported to an American medical facility in Germany.*
> 
> January, 22, 2020 - 09:01
> World
> Comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The injured service members are separate from the 11 who CENTCOM last week announced had been injured in the January 8 strike, according to CNN.
> 
> That strike was retaliation for the January 2 US strike that killed Iran’s top commander Lt. General Qassem Soleimani.
> 
> CENTCOM did not immediately give an exact number on how many additional service members had been injured in the strike. A Defense official said after the initial 11 service members were evacuated that more injured troops could be identified.
> 
> In a statement announcing the development, Capt. Bill Urban, spokesman for CENTOM, said the additional service members were moved "out of an abundance of caution" and that "it is possible additional injuries may be identified in the future."
> 
> "As medical treatment and evaluations in theater continue, additional service members have been identified as having potential injuries," Urban said.
> 
> "These service members -- out of an abundance of caution -- have been transported to Landstuhl, Germany for further evaluations and necessary treatment on an outpatient basis. Given the nature of injuries already noted, it is possible additional injuries may be identified in the future."
> 
> Last week, CENTOM said 11 individuals had been injured in the strike, eight of whom had been transported to Landstuhl Regional Medical Center in Germany and three to Camp Arifjan in Kuwait for "follow-on screening."
> 
> In announcing those injuries, CENTCOM acknowledged that service members who had been in the area of the blast were being monitored for potential injuries and that the injuries became apparent in the days following the attack. The Pentagon had initially said no service members had been injured or killed in the Iranian strike.
> 
> The disclosure of injured US service members -- and the most recent news of additional injuries -- indicates that the impact of the attack was more serious than initial assessments indicated.
> 
> US officials have offered differing accounts of what they see as the intentions behind Iran's attack.
> 
> Some administration officials at first said they believed that Iran had deliberately missed areas populated by Americans. Multiple administration officials said the night of the attack that Iran could have directed its missiles to areas populated by Americans, but intentionally did not.
> 
> Then, Army Gen. Mark Milley, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said he believed that the attacks "were intended to cause structural damage, destroy vehicles and equipment and aircraft, and to kill personnel."
> 
> 
> Poor Yankees try hard to save their sorry palmfaces.


Still the Iranian revenge is not satisfying fore moments I thought I am going to see another Pearl Harbor or tet offensive style attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*im telling you guys if we wait long enough they may say who died too but for now they are slowly increasing the numbers



Pentagon says 34 US soldiers suffered traumatic brain injury in Iran strike



https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jan/24/us-soldiers-iran-traumatic-brain-injury-pentagon
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

skyshadow said:


> *im telling you guys if we wait long enough they may say who died too but for now they are slowly increasing the numbers
> 
> 
> 
> Pentagon says 34 US soldiers suffered traumatic brain injury in Iran strike
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jan/24/us-soldiers-iran-traumatic-brain-injury-pentagon*


Would be a grood lesson for the rest of occupier Yankees.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Pentagon has revealed 34 U.S. troops suffered traumatic brain injuries in Iran IRGC ballistic missiles strike in Iraq bases https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jan/24/us-soldiers-iran-traumatic-brain-injury-pentagon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ich

dani92 said:


> Still the Iranian revenge is not satisfying fore moments I thought I am going to see another Pearl Harbor or tet offensive style attack.



One need the best momentum. There are a lot of developments in Syria and in Irak. Sure one always can do some damage at US bases over the two countries, but maybe that action could counteract other actions which just began to grow and are sensible. It is like the prelude in Wagners Rheingold. The actions are the tones and calm melodies and getting more and getting louder from everywhere to everywhere all around. Where to look! Where to hide! And shortly before top of this prelude then bring in the Walküren! Push the now stronger momentums! Let them wave! Let them surge! (*cough* ok, ok) this theater needs good maestros.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Messerschmitt

US still weighing how to protect troops in Iraq from missiles: https://www.jpost.com//Middle-East/...o-protect-troops-in-Iraq-from-missiles-615279

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*US Created Al-Qaeda and ISIS to Destroy Islamic Countries*

The fact that the United States has a long and torrid history of backing terrorist groups will surprise only those who watch the news and ignore history.

The CIA first aligned itself with extremist Islam during the Cold War era. Back then, America saw the world in rather simple terms: on one side, the Soviet Union and Third World nationalism, which America regarded as a Soviet tool; on the other side, Western nations and militant political Islam, which America considered an ally in the struggle against the Soviet Union.

The director of the National Security Agency under Ronald Reagan, General William Odom recently remarked, “by any measure the U.S. has long used terrorism. In 1978-79 the Senate was trying to pass a law against international terrorism – in every version they produced, the lawyers said the U.S. would be in violation.”

During the 1970’s the CIA used the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt as a barrier, both to thwart Soviet expansion and prevent the spread of Marxist ideology among the Arab masses. The United States also openly supported Sarekat Islam against Sukarno in Indonesia, and supported the Jamaat-e-Islami terror group against Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto in Pakistan. Last but certainly not least, there is Al Qaeda.

Lest we forget, the CIA gave birth to Osama Bin Laden and breastfed his organization during the 1980’s. Former British Foreign Secretary, Robin Cook, told the House of Commons that Al Qaeda was unquestionably a product of Western intelligence agencies. Mr. Cook explained that Al Qaeda, which literally means an abbreviation of “the database” in Arabic, was originally the computer database of the thousands of Islamist extremists, who were trained by the CIA and funded by the Saudis, in order to defeat the Russians in Afghanistan.

America’s relationship with Al Qaeda has always been a love-hate affair. Depending on whether a particular Al Qaeda terrorist group in a given region furthers American interests or not, the U.S. State Department either funds or aggressively targets that terrorist group. Even as American foreign policy makers claim to oppose Muslim extremism, they knowingly foment it as a weapon of foreign policy.

The Islamic State is its latest weapon that, much like Al Qaeda, is certainly backfiring. ISIS recently rose to international prominence after its thugs began beheading American journalists.


Now the terrorist group controls an area the size of the United Kingdom.

In order to understand why the Islamic State has grown and flourished so quickly, one has to take a look at the organization’s American-backed roots. The 2003 American invasion and occupation of Iraq created the pre-conditions for radical Sunni groups, like ISIS, to take root. America, rather unwisely, destroyed Saddam Hussein’s secular state machinery and replaced it with a predominantly Shiite administration. The U.S. occupation caused vast unemployment in Sunni areas, by rejecting socialism and closing down factories in the naive hope that the magical hand of the free market would create jobs. Under the new U.S.-backed Shiite regime, working class Sunni’s lost hundreds of thousands of jobs. Unlike the white Afrikaners in South Africa, who were allowed to keep their wealth after regime change, upper class Sunni’s were systematically dispossessed of their assets and lost their political influence. Rather than promoting religious integration and unity, American policy in Iraq exacerbated sectarian divisions and created a fertile breading ground for Sunni discontent, from which Al Qaeda in Iraq took root.

The Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) used to have a different name: Al Qaeda in Iraq. After 2010 the group rebranded and refocused its efforts on Syria.

There are essentially three wars being waged in Syria: one between the government and the rebels, another between Iran and Saudi Arabia, and yet another between America and Russia. It is this third, neo-Cold War battle that made U.S. foreign policy makers decide to take the risk of arming Islamist rebels in Syria, because Syrian President, Bashar al-Assad, is a key Russian ally. Rather embarrassingly, many of these Syrian rebels have now turned out to be ISIS thugs, who are openly brandishing American-made M16 Assault rifles.

America’s Middle East policy revolves around oil and Israel. The invasion of Iraq has partially satisfied Washington’s thirst for oil, but ongoing air strikes in Syria and economic sanctions on Iran have everything to do with Israel. The goal is to deprive Israel’s neighboring enemies, Lebanon’s Hezbollah and Palestine’s Hamas, of crucial Syrian and Iranian support.

ISIS is not merely an instrument of terror used by America to topple the Syrian government; it is also used to put pressure on Iran.

The last time Iran invaded another nation was in 1738. Since independence in 1776, the U.S. has been engaged in over 53 military invasions and expeditions. Despite what the Western media’s war cries would have you believe, Iran is clearly not the threat to regional security, Washington is. An Intelligence Report published in 2012, endorsed by all sixteen U.S. intelligence agencies, confirms that Iran ended its nuclear weapons program in 2003. Truth is, any Iranian nuclear ambition, real or imagined, is as a result of American hostility towards Iran, and not the other way around.

America is using ISIS in three ways: to attack its enemies in the Middle East, to serve as a pretext for U.S. military intervention abroad, and at home to foment a manufactured domestic threat, used to justify the unprecedented expansion of invasive domestic surveillance.

By rapidly increasing both government secrecy and surveillance, Mr. Obama’s government is increasing its power to watch its citizens, while diminishing its citizens’ power to watch their government. Terrorism is an excuse to justify mass surveillance, in preparation for mass revolt.

The so-called “War on Terror” should be seen for what it really is: a pretext for maintaining a dangerously oversized U.S. military. The two most powerful groups in the U.S. foreign policy establishment are the Israel lobby, which directs U.S. Middle East policy, and the Military-Industrial-Complex, which profits from the former group’s actions. Since George W. Bush declared the “War on Terror” in October 2001, it has cost the American taxpayer approximately 6.6 trillion dollars and thousands of fallen sons and daughters; but, the wars have also raked in billions of dollars for Washington’s military elite.

In fact, more than seventy American companies and individuals have won up to $27 billion in contracts for work in postwar Iraq and Afghanistan over the last three years, according to a recent study by the Center for Public Integrity. According to the study, nearly 75 per cent of these private companies had employees or board members, who either served in, or had close ties to, the executive branch of the Republican and Democratic administrations, members of Congress, or the highest levels of the military.

In 1997, a U.S. Department of Defense report stated, “the data show a strong correlation between U.S. involvement abroad and an increase in terrorist attacks against the U.S.” Truth is, the only way America can win the “War On Terror” is if it stops giving terrorists the motivation and the resources to attack America. Terrorism is the symptom; American imperialism in the Middle East is the cancer. Put simply, the War on Terror is terrorism; only, it is conducted on a much larger scale by people with jets and missiles.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/america-created-al-qaeda-and-the-isis-terror-group/5402881

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222042178274369536^ These helmets though.


----------



## yavar

U.S Pentagon now says 50 troops suffered brain injuries in Iran IRGC ballistic missile strike in Iraq
https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/pen...ers-suffered-brain-injuries/story?id=68598126

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

yavar said:


> U.S Pentagon now says 50 troops suffered brain injuries in Iran IRGC ballistic missile strike in Iraq
> https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/pen...ers-suffered-brain-injuries/story?id=68598126


Yankees will leave peacefully or die
this blood and our thirstiness for revenge wont dry


----------



## skyshadow

*good luck finding out how many there are *



"*The number is growing*," U.S. military's top officer says about cases of concussions and traumatic brain injuries suffered by American troops in Iraq following *Iran's ballistic missile attack*.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222910737498169346


----------



## mangekyo

So were the BMs too powerful or were the bunkers poorly made? Or maybe bunkers are not effective agaisnt BMs?


----------



## skyshadow

mangekyousharingan said:


> So were the BMs too powerful or were the bunkers poorly made? Or maybe bunkers are not effective agaisnt BMs?




shock wave was too powerful and that was just from warhead impact at mach 4-5 speed not explosive warhead which they had none if they were full then shock wave would have killed everyone at close proximity of the impact site i have seen people getting killed just from ballistic missile shock waves alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

skyshadow said:


> shock wave was too powerful and that was just from warhead impact at mach 4-5 speed not explosive warhead which they had none if they were full then shock wave would have killed everyone at close proximity of the impact site i have seen people getting killed just from ballistic missile shock waves alone.


The missiles were not equiped with explosives ?


----------



## mangekyo

skyshadow said:


> shock wave was too powerful and that was just from warhead impact at mach 4-5 speed not explosive warhead which they had none if they were full then shock wave would have killed everyone at close proximity of the impact site i have seen people getting killed just from ballistic missile shock waves alone.



looks like there is no defense against BMs. Good for Irans deterrence and offensive capabilities. But bad news for every civilian. If war breaks out no one is safe from BMs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

RB200 said:


> The missiles were not equiped with explosives ?



the pattern of destruction shows they were not, if you look at Iran - Iraq war and you can see the real power of missile warheads then if you compare the two you can clearly see that Iranian missiles here did not had much of an explosive in them
























mangekyousharingan said:


> looks like there is no defense against BMs. Good for Irans deterrence and offensive capabilities. But bad news for every civilian. If war breaks out no one is safe from BMs



there really is not and we have lived through that for 8 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

U.S Pentagon now says 64 troops suffered brain injuries in Iran IRGC ballistic missile strike in Iraq 
https://nypost.com/2020/01/30/penta...ered-traumatic-brain-injuries-in-iran-strike/


----------



## dani92

Aramagedon said:


> Dozens of americans have been killed.


No one was killed.

I think this Iranian response was smart because they killed soleimani in Iraq and not Iran so what Iran need to do is playing their game by assassinating American officials military and intelligence I think that’s the reason why there are no American generals in Iraq travel outside their bases also the Iraqi militias are using the same tactics that forced the British to withdrew by attacking their bases with rockets. The neocon scum would love to see Iran directly attacking them so they can start war but Iranians can use covert operations and proxies to do that just when they killed the higher ranking CIA in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rukarl

dani92 said:


> No one was killed.
> 
> I think this Iranian response was smart because they killed soleimani in Iraq and not Iran so what Iran need to do is playing their game by assassinating American officials military and intelligence I think that’s the reason why there are no American generals in Iraq travel outside their bases also the Iraqi militias are using the same tactics that forced the British to withdrew by attacking their bases with rockets. The neocon scum would love to see Iran directly attacking them so they can start war but Iranians can use covert operations and proxies to do that just when they killed the higher ranking CIA in Afghanistan.


Iran is killing their soldiers now in Iraq and it will continue. After 2010-2011 Iran ceased to go after US military but it has changed now. Iranian venom will still sting during Trump and long after.

Dumbest American move in perhaps the last 15 years. Bunch of idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

Rukarl said:


> Iran is killing their soldiers now in Iraq and it will continue. After 2010-2011 Iran ceased to go after US military but it has changed now. Iranian venom will still sting during Trump and long after.
> 
> Dumbest American move in perhaps the last 15 years. Bunch of idiots.


Yeah I know but not directly these necon scums and their donkey orange clown they could have killed soleimani and denied it just like with Omar mughanya instead they made big deal of it. The Iranian direct response from Iranian soil didn’t kill any American but the proxies and covert operations are doing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

dani92 said:


> No one was killed.
> 
> I think this Iranian response was smart because they killed soleimani in Iraq and not Iran so what Iran need to do is playing their game by assassinating American officials military and intelligence I think that’s the reason why there are no American generals in Iraq travel outside their bases also the Iraqi militias are using the same tactics that forced the British to withdrew by attacking their bases with rockets. The neocon scum would love to see Iran directly attacking them so they can start war but Iranians can use covert operations and proxies to do that just when they killed the higher ranking CIA in Afghanistan.



*Iran will kill them with proxies, it should not be linked to us.



France withdrawing its forces from Iraq


https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/france-armed-forces-withdraw-iraq-report

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

U.S professor Jeffrey Lewis analysis of Iran IRGC missile strike on U.S military base Ain Al-Assad in Iraq


----------



## Aramagedon

*Troops who suffered traumatic brain injuries dismissed by Trump expected to receive Purple Hearts*

Updated 1847 GMT (0247 HKT) April 28, 2020






(CNN)Dozens of US military personnel are expected to receive Purple Hearts in recognition of traumatic brain injuries they suffered in a January Iranian missile attack in Iraq, according to three US defense officials.

The officials describe the decision as extremely sensitive because of the attention the issue received after President Donald Trump dismissed the injuries as "not very serious," when they were first reported.
The Pentagon and Trump initially said no service members were injured or killed in the attack on al Asad air base but it subsequently became clear that many sustained traumatic brain injuries after blast waves from the Iranian explosions hit the bunkers they were sheltering in.
The number of TBI cases rose steadily in the weeks after the attack to 110, according to the Defense Department.

It's not clear how many of those service members will receive the award because the review of the proposed Purple Heart cases has not been completed.
"The Purple Heart submissions remain under review and are being processed in accordance with Defense Department and Military Service regulations. Upon completion, service members entitled to receive the Purple Heart will be notified by their leadership," Jessica Maxwell, a Defense Department spokeswoman told CNN.
The awards are in a "final stage" of review by the US led coalition in Iraq that commands all US forces there. Once they pass that stage a final decision will be made at the Pentagon.
Behind the scenes the three defense officials described the situation as extremely sensitive because of the attention the issue received after Trump downplayed the significance of the injuries. With the Purple Hearts pending, the awards are getting internal attention from senior Pentagon personnel, according to the defense officials. It is not clear how much the Defense Department will publicize the awards when they are made, officials say.
When the first reports about the injuries emerged, Trump said he didn't not consider potential brain injuries to be as serious as physical combat wounds.

During the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland, Trump was asked to explain the discrepancy between his previous comments that no US service member was harmed and reports of US troops being treated for injuries suffered in the attack.
"No, I heard that they had headaches, and a couple of other things, but I would say, and I can report, it's not very serious," Trump replied during a news conference.
Asked about the President's comments, Secretary of Defense Mark Esper said Trump "understands the nature of these injuries."
Since 2011 the Defense Department has had a policy of awarding Purple Hearts for service members who suffer from traumatic brain injuries which are often called the silent wound of war.
To qualify for the award the injury must be severe enough to require treatment by a medical officer which may limit the number awarded following the January attack because the Pentagon indicated many troops suffered from mild cases.
The Purple Heart dates back to George Washington and is given to those wounded or killed in combat.

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/28/politics/traumatic-brain-injuries-purple-hearts/index.html

They get medals for shitting in their pants.

The number of deaths is still hidden by american government.


----------



## 925boy

* Trump’s threat to Iran has a hollow ring *
Ongoing anti-Tehran rhetoric looks to be a distraction from the failure to tackle Covid-19 competently
by MK Bhadrakumar May 2, 2020




This US Navy photo shows Iranian Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) vessels conducting unsafe and unprofessional actions against the guided-missile destroyer USS Paul Hamilton (DDG 60) and other US military ships. Photo: AFP
A tweet by US President Donald Trump on April 22 said, “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea.” Trump seems to be talking the language of war while indulging in politics by other means. Like his ban on immigration, he is resorting to distractions to turn attention away from his incompetence in tackling the Covid-19 crisis in the United States.

A Time report while referring to the tweet said, “The White House had no immediate comment. The US Navy’s Bahrain-based 5th Fleet referred questions about the tweet to the Pentagon, and the Pentagon referred questions to the White House.”

Meanwhile, Tehran was plainly dismissive. The spokesman for the Iranian armed forces, Brigadier-General Abolfazl Shekarchi, said disdainfully, “Instead of bullying others today, Americans should put their efforts into saving their forces who have contracted [the] coronavirus.”

Trump was ostensibly reacting to an allegation by the US Navy on April 15 that 11 Iranian vessels had “repeatedly conducted dangerous and harassing approaches against multiple US naval ships operating in international waters.” Speedboats belonging to the Iranian Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps Navy (IRGCN) apparently came too close to a squadron of US warships sailing close to Iranian waters.





These warships included the expeditionary mobile base vessel _Lewis B Puller_ – a ship designed to serve as a platform for a US invasion – the _Paul Hamilton_, a guided-missile destroyer, two coastal patrol boats and two Coast Guard ships.

The US Navy statement said, “The IRGCN’s dangerous and provocative actions increased the risk of miscalculation and collision … and were not in accordance with the obligation under international law to act with due regard for the safety of other vessels in the area.”

The Iranians then released a video on April 19 that showed the IRGCN warning off a flotilla of US warships in the Persian Gulf as they tried to approach Iranian territorial waters. After the Iranian warning, the US ships apparently moved away.

Such incidents are not uncommon and the two sides know how to de-escalate. Trump had no reason to meddle. He must be really out of his mind to kickstart a military conflict in the Middle East over such incidents at this point when the United States’ Arab Gulf allies are preoccupied with Covid-19.


In fact, the specter of an ever-widening spread of the coronavirus among American sailors haunts the US Navy too. The US aircraft carrier _Theodore Roosevelt_ is detained in the Pacific Island of Guam, its crew was quarantined after hundreds of its sailors tested positive.

Three other aircraft carriers, the _Nimitz_, the _Ronald Reagan_ and the _Carl Vinson_, have also been docked in ports because of sailors testing positive, while a fourth, the _Truman_, is being kept at sea for fear that its crew will become infected if it comes into port.

Former Navy secretary Ray Mabus, who held the post from 2009 to 2017, said last month, “I think what they need to do is bring every ship in.… Offload most of the crew … leave a very skeletal force on board, sanitize the ship, quarantine people for two weeks, make sure nobody’s got Covid.” After that, he added, crews would have to be kept on the ships indefinitely until the pandemic is mitigated.

Arguably, Iran is not spoiling for a fight either as it emerges from the pandemic. The struggle took a heavy toll; more than 6,000 people died. In reality, what unnerves Washington is that Iran weathered the storm despite the United States’ “maximum pressure” approach.


The Trump administration even obstructed an Iranian request for a US$5 billion loan from the International Monetary Fund (IMF) to fight Covid-19, although Iran was the regional epicenter of the pandemic and dozens of frontline health workers and health-care professionals died because of non-availability of personal protective equipment, and shortages of medicines and medical devices, including respirators.

The United Nations, the European Union, Russia and China have called on the US to ease sanctions. Even within the US, Democratic presidential hopeful Joe Biden joined members of Congress in urging the Trump administration to suspend sanctions on Iran. But all that fell on a stony heart. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo kept advancing the argument that Iran would divert IMF funds away from coronavirus relief and toward weapons-of-mass-destruction programs.

Thus the Trump administration watched with shock and awe when on April 22, a three-stage Qased rocket lifted off from the Markazi Desert in central Iran and successfully delivered a military reconnaissance satellite to orbit 425 kilometers above Earth’s surface. By doing so, Iran joined an elite club of superpowers with the capability to launch a military satellite using combined fuel in satellite carriers.

The commander of the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC), Major-General Hossein Salami, said, “Today, we can visualize the world from space, and this means extending the strategic intelligence of the powerful defense force, the IRGC.” All parts of the system, including the carrier and satellite, were produced by the Iranian scientists, and the message behind this important achievement is that sanctions are not an obstacle to Iran’s progress.

*Clearly, Trump has run out of options.* Looking back, he made a ghastly mistake to order the murder of the Quds Force commander General Qasem Soleimani in January. The months since the incident took place go to show that Trump’s decision turned out to be a strategic blunder.

Soleimani’s murder has not exactly strengthened Trump’s prospects for the presidential election in November; it has not weakened Iran’s resolve in leading the “axis of resistance” in Syria and Iraq; but it has weakened the United States’ standing in Iraq. Most important, Iran’s attitude toward the Trump administration has hardened.

Iranian diplomacy, which was low-key in the last couple of months, has shifted gear as the country emerges from the Covid-19 crisis. Foreign Minister Javad Zarif paid a visit to Damascus on April 20; Soleimani’s successor Esmail Ghaani was in Baghdad. During his meeting with Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, Zarif said that Iran’s “path in support of the resistance” remained unwavering.

Meanwhile, Iran has switched to a proactive policy toward Afghanistan. Tehran’s key interlocutor and veteran Afghan hand, Mohammad Ebrahim Taherian, visited Kabul on April 20. Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Seyed Abbas Mousavi on this occasion said in Tehran:

“Iran’s efforts are independent and within the framework of the interests of the Afghan government and nation. We hope that our efforts would yield results, an inclusive government would be formed in Afghanistan, stability and calm would return to Afghanistan, and then intra-Afghan talks would be held.”

Tehran has so far allowed a free hand to Washington but is now stepping in to try to consolidate the forces of Afghan nationalism who are incensed over the United States’ prescriptive approach. From April 12 to April 15, Zarif held consultations regarding Afghanistan with his counterparts in Kabul, Ankara, Beijing, New Delhi, Moscow and Doha.

Tehran is determined to challenge Washington’s self-appointed role to navigate an Afghan settlement. The eviction of US presence in Iraq and Afghanistan has become top priority in Iran’s regional strategies.

_This article was produced in partnership by_ Indian Punchline _and_ Globetrotter, _a project of the Independent Media Institute, which provided it to Asia Times._

_MK Bhadrakumar is a former Indian diplomat._

_Asia Times Financial is now live. Linking accurate news, insightful analysis and local knowledge with the ATF China Bond 50 Index, the world's first benchmark cross sector Chinese Bond Indices. Read ATF now.

https://asiatimes.com/2020/05/trumps-threat-to-iran-has-a-hollow-ring/_


----------



## Salmanov

F-22Raptor said:


> No, it’s called deescalation. This was a face saving operation for Iran, and a pathetic one at that. It was Iran’s off ramp. Honestly, I expected more from Iran. After all, we openly assasinated Soleimani.


Just wait Jesus worshiping infidel


----------



## Wilhelm II

Salmanov said:


> Just wait Jesus worshiping infidel


No one worship Jesus!!!!!!


----------



## raptor22

american before and after the cowardly terrorist attack against general Soleimani:

Gen Hajizade: I was sure that american would hit back after pounding their base, at least I was sure they would hit the basis that missiles were fired from.. therefore our troops were ready for such a scenario and second phase which in american would respond and in returen we would strike 400 american targets in first hour ... in such a case it would have escalated and continued to more american targets in next hours .. at first phase we defined some limitations for ourselves but in case of american respond we would have considered it as "war" which meant there is no more need to restrain ourselves and all american assets including their navy would have been targeted ...

Gen Hajizadeh: american were thinking we would not retaliate and we would just announce all right are reserved for Iran to revenge or at best attack americans through one the countries of axis of resistance ... but still they were worried so they sent some mediators to sent a message to Iran to restrain itself from responding by saying it'll cost you alot ... to make sure Iran would never hit back they made tha big official threat that in case of Iran retaliation they would attack 52 (cultural site) targets in Iran .. both president and FM made such a threat .. they were trying to increase the consequences and cost of any Iran response by all these pressures...

Gen Hajizade : We just started the process of avenge and full avenge is yet to come .. the main avenge it kicking american out of region ...

Gen Hajizade : To assassinate sardar Solemnai american could have used one of the terrorists group in the region to carry out such a mission but they decided to do it themselves directly and take responsibility of it to humiliate Iran and resistance axis and inject despair in the axis but as they always miscalculate this terrorist act back fired .. the point wasn't killing a person but targeting the symbol of resistance

By they didn't never respond ...

























American navy presence:

Before





After









American radars:

Before





After:




American air force before & after... lining up f22 in taxi way far away .. as same as c-17s

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yavar

U.S Centcom Commander General Frank McKenzie confirm that there was Two Iran IRGC Ballistic Missile strike on Two U.S Bases in Iraq including Erbil Base in January 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Genghis khan1

Iran bought satellite images from a commercial firm. US cent-com was monitoring Iran downloading of images and waited for until last image was downloaded. Than all assets and personal were moved out of Airbases except base security and essentially elements. Once attack was over, no more visible launchers. US troops drove back into base.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------

